#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  У кого какие противоядия от сексуальной привязанности? В городе жить без греха вообще возможно?

## Михаил_

*Кто какие использует методы и противоядия от сексуальной привязанности?*

Можно уйти в ретрит, временно это решит проблему. Можно сменить обстановку, это поможет решить проблему на пару месяцев. Можно сделать полную перепланировку. Можно медитировать на скелете. Можно пойти работать в морг, но это уже радикально как-то. Можно представлять всех братьями и сестрами, но это всего лишь слабый концептуальный ум будет так думать. 

А так, чтобы без радикальных методов, и чтобы не перебивать одни склонности другими, может быть есть чуть более искуснее какие средства? 

Ведь это все временно, подмена понятий, скелетом или смена объекта на неприятный. Те паттерны иссякнут и снова хочешь не хочешь, объект привязанности в фокусе окажется и все обстоятельства для этого уже давно запланированы в предыдущих жизнях.

Не знаю как у вас, но для меня это важная проблема. Хотелось бы ее как то решить. А вы не сталкиваетесь случайно с таким? Как вы поправили ситуацию? Что произошло, что ситуация изменилась?  

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool:  :Embarrassment:  :Confused:  :Big Grin:  ой    блиинн :Facepalm:

----------


## Raudex

Сталкивался. Никак не решил. Просто терплю.

----------

Ersh (15.08.2018), Иван З. (03.08.2018), Михаил_ (03.07.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (01.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (14.07.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

// портится медитация, останавливается.
желание находится на тонком и концептуальном уровне, а работать ты начинаешь на самом грубом. постоянно идет поток желаний, постоянно доливая энергии в тело. невозможно его отключить успокоить энергию. 

какой-то должен быть хитрый метод, чтобы переходить сразу на уровень концепций, если их осознать, у желаний не будет опоры.//

----------


## Галина_Сур

Разберитесь сначала-что именно для вас негативно. Привязанность или сам акт секса. Потому что можно ведь и неправильно понимать благие и неблагие действия. Почему вы решили что сексуальный акт -это грех? В буддизме нет понятия греха, есть неблагое действие тела речи и ума. а у тела-это действие с неправильным сексуальным поведением. Неправильным,  Карл, а не вообще его отсутствием, если только вы не связаны обетами.
Расзберитесь с пониманием-а то хотите действовать уже, вон как лихо способы перебираете, как буд-то это не серьезные варианты, о которых Будда говорил-а приложения на телефон. Это не поможет, это ненадолго и все в таком духе. 
Хотите решить вопрос-будьте серьезны, изучайте его полностью.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.07.2018), Михаил_ (04.07.2018), Пема Дролкар (14.07.2018), Шварц (03.07.2018), Шуньяананда (03.07.2018)

----------


## Шуньшунь

Михаил, мое лично мнение, что если у Вас есть девушка, с которой можно заняться сексом, то ничего плохого нет в том, чтобы заняться с ней сексом, тем самым Вы на какое-то время не будете отвлекаться сексуальными желаниями и сможете медитировать. Если девушки нет, ну тогда придется терпеть. А какой-то хитрый метод....хм, в принципе такой метод есть. Я бы его назвал "намерение". Просто если есть намерение медитировать и если оно сильнее сексуального желания, то это самое сексуальное желание не будет так доставать. А намерение это как бы очень сильное желание, почти мечта, соединенная с практическим действием, тяжело обьяснить, но я надеюсь, что Вы поймете о чем я. Просто тупо подавлять это сексуальное желание это плохая идея потому что от этого оно будет становится сильнее, лучше отвлечься на что-то другое. Намерение можно представить, как если бы Вы отжимались от пола и вот 10 раз отжались, 20 раз, 30 раз отжались, хотите отжаться 45, уже сил нет никаких, желание упасть на пол огромное, но Вы просто отжимаетесь, не обращаете внимание на желание упасть потому что желание отжаться 45 раз сильнее, чем желание упасть и отжимаетесь 45 раз и с облегчением встаете. Сила человеческой воли огромная. Но сила которая управляет этой волей это именно намерение. Потому что сама воля не будет иметь такой силы. Без должного намерения (читай желания) Вы сдадитесь очень быстро, проиграете бой еще до начала)) Иными словами не надо бороться с сексуальным желанием, надо просто делать то что Вы делаете вопреки этому сексуальному желанию, но для этого надо намерение/сильное желание.
П.С. ну и опять напомню про девушку, что если она есть, то зря я так много букв написал....или не зря в любом случае)) как знать

----------

Михаил_ (04.07.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> *Кто какие использует методы и противоядия от сексуальной привязанности?*


Женился.




> *В городе жить без греха вообще возможно?*


Элементарно.

(как Будда горожанина Сигалу учил:
https://dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn31.htm)

----------

Денис Васильевич (04.07.2018), Доня (04.07.2018), Кеин (04.07.2018), Михаил_ (04.07.2018), Пема Дролкар (14.07.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (04.07.2018)

----------


## Vega

> *Кто какие использует методы и противоядия от сексуальной привязанности?*
> 
> Можно уйти в ретрит, временно это решит проблему. Можно сменить обстановку, это поможет решить проблему на пару месяцев. Можно сделать полную перепланировку. Можно медитировать на скелете. Можно пойти работать в морг, но это уже радикально как-то. Можно представлять всех братьями и сестрами, но это всего лишь слабый концептуальный ум будет так думать. 
> 
> А так, чтобы без радикальных методов, и чтобы не перебивать одни склонности другими, может быть есть чуть более искуснее какие средства? 
> 
> Ведь это все временно, подмена понятий, скелетом или смена объекта на неприятный. Те паттерны иссякнут и снова хочешь не хочешь, объект привязанности в фокусе окажется и все обстоятельства для этого уже давно запланированы в предыдущих жизнях.
> 
> Не знаю как у вас, но для меня это важная проблема. Хотелось бы ее как то решить. А вы не сталкиваетесь случайно с таким? Как вы поправили ситуацию? Что произошло, что ситуация изменилась?

----------

Амар (05.07.2018), Дмитрий Рыбаков (03.08.2018), Кеин (04.07.2018), Михаил_ (04.07.2018), Пема Дролкар (14.07.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (04.07.2018), Юй Кан (04.07.2018)

----------


## Доня

Не знаю как для кого, а для меня тема актуальна, а именно: в проживании с партнером особой потребности нет, а вот сексуальный аспект иногда просто вышибает из налаженной жизни, хотя медитация наоборот успокаивает как то, помогает увидеть эту «запару» и переключиться.. хотя что толку, если ты потом опять в «жизнь» и заново накрывает!) Ну как то не гуманно искать отношения ради решения этой проблемы, имхо. Особенно для женщины, и еще когда не планируешь уже материнство. Зимой как то притупляются инстинкты, а вот в теплый период да,  только терпеть остается видать, когда уже стихнут эти «позывы» физиологические))) Реально не думала, что когда программа воспроизведения потомства вроде как реализована частично, она продолжит тебя настойчиво долбить по всем уровням!

----------

Иван З. (03.08.2018), Михаил_ (04.07.2018)

----------


## Alex

> В городе жить без греха вообще возможно?


Михаил, а без какого такого "греха", простите? Если вы мирянин, то от вас вовсе не требуется полное воздержание. Более того, если у вас сильная сексуальная конституция, борьба с инстинктами будет отнимать у вас силы, время и внимание, которые весьма пригодились бы для практики других аспектов пути.

Согласно буддийскому воззрению, добровольный секс между двумя свободными людьми не является проступком. Если для вас это почему-либо сложно - сходите к проститутке (да, проституцию саму по себе буддизм не осуждает). Зато голова перестанет пухнуть на тему секса и вы с удивлением увидите, как легче станет жить.

Если же вы почему-либо считаете, что вам нужно именно полное воздержание - воля ваша, но это ни разу не просто, вот вам бханте Раудекс выше написал. Ну и да, тогда надо будет как-то менять образ жизни (весьма кардинально), причем безбрачие - далеко не единственная составляющая этого нового образа жизни.

Впрочем, есть одно средство, не требующее никаких усилий с вашей стороны: надо постареть. Мне лично после 45-47 лет стало жить гораздо легче (разумеется, не у всех так), хотя порой накрывает ого-го (но это уже остаточные явления).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.07.2018), Михаил_ (04.07.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (04.07.2018), Шварц (04.07.2018)

----------


## Кеин

@*Михаил_*
Когда мысль возникнет о желании, сразу же обратите на неё внимание. По типу "о, мыслишка похотливая пошла, ахахаха", причём наблюдая как бы со стороны, она пройдёт. Если не проходит, а вы очень хотите бесстрастия, тогда прочитайте и обдумайте советы в "Ратна-авали-раджа-парикатха" Нагарджуны глава 2, 48-70.
Но если и это не поможет, то представьте что в тот момент когда вы начали пялиться на телеса прекрасные, стоит рядом с вами Будда и не осуждая так головой качает, "эх ты, Мишаня".
Но если и это не работает, а очень хочется бесстрастия, практикуйте больше, один из признаков успешности практики, как раз уменьшение трёх ядов, в противном случае практика неправильная, а какая правильная - к учителю на поклон, если есть, если сам себе учитель и жнец, и на дуде игрец, тогда а фиг иво знает.
Мне друг рассказывал, когда он приблизился к бесстрастию, и аффекты самые грубые(к коим влечение и относится) рассеялись, то даже сама мысл о сексе вызывает какое-то недоумение или кажется чем-то нечистым и смотрел он на все эти потуги других как на бредни сумасшедших, а на сам секс с женщиной, как люди обычно могут посмотреть как собаки чпокаются - ну чпокаются и что, это даже как-то смешно.

----------

Михаил_ (04.07.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> *Кто какие использует методы и противоядия от сексуальной привязанности?*
> 
> Можно уйти в ретрит, временно это решит проблему. Можно сменить обстановку, это поможет решить проблему на пару месяцев. Можно сделать полную перепланировку. Можно медитировать на скелете. Можно пойти работать в морг, но это уже радикально как-то. Можно представлять всех братьями и сестрами, но это всего лишь слабый концептуальный ум будет так думать. 
> 
> А так, чтобы без радикальных методов, и чтобы не перебивать одни склонности другими, может быть есть чуть более искуснее какие средства? 
> 
> Ведь это все временно, подмена понятий, скелетом или смена объекта на неприятный. Те паттерны иссякнут и снова хочешь не хочешь, объект привязанности в фокусе окажется и все обстоятельства для этого уже давно запланированы в предыдущих жизнях.
> 
> Не знаю как у вас, но для меня это важная проблема. Хотелось бы ее как то решить. А вы не сталкиваетесь случайно с таким? Как вы поправили ситуацию? Что произошло, что ситуация изменилась?  
> ...


Ежели природа просит, и Вы еще молод, то никуда Вы от этого не денетесь. Это говорит о нормальном здоровом организме. Радуйтесь. 
Будда не запрещал любить девушек. Вы же не убираете таким радикальным способом привязанность к еде? А чем секс отличается?

Но если уж Вы сильно страдаете от этого, то Доктор Королёв решит Вашу проблему. Не отчаивайтесь, не все потеряно. Вместе мы победим Ваш недуг! 

Разрешите себе секс (он полезен), но уберите привязанность. Вы спросите как? Да очень просто! 
Найдите себе страшненькую девушку и просто справляйте с ней нужду, в профилактических целях. Для здоровья, для семьи. 
Но ищите такую, чтобы прям отвращение к ней возыметь, чтобы стыдно было в обществе с ней показаться. Чтобы собаки разбегались при виде нее. Чтобы она презирала косметику, не удаляла растительность на теле, и вообще всячески проявляла свое природное естество. До такой степени страшную, что первая попавшаяся карлица из цирка казалась бы Вам самой прекрасной богиней. Чтобы траур в доме поселился, слезы и горькое уныние. 

Эта методика полностью уберет Ваши греховные помыслы в отношении женской вагины. Крепитесь в страстотерпии и успехов в излечении!

----------


## Won Soeng

- Рабинович, говорят, вы таки импотэнт?
- Таки да, Гозман
- Ну и как оно вам такое?
- Ой, не спршивайте. Такое облегчение.

----------

Говинда (05.07.2018), Иван З. (03.08.2018), Кеин (05.07.2018), Монферран (05.07.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2018), Шварц (04.07.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Так много вариантов, даже не знаю что выбрать.  :Cool:

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Когда я был христианином, то мне помогало то что я исходя из определенных условий проживания (одно время жил на территории храма), очень скудно питался, еда была не жирной, но зато я тогда почувствовал легкость ума, например я замечал что если не переедаешь, то легко было читать молитвенное правило на сон грядущий, ум был острым и ясно восприимчивым. А когда например позволял себе переедать (помню такой момент, как получив зарплату, купил рыбы пангасиуса, а она жирная и я ее переел), то ум становился сонливым, находила лень и во сне могла быть поллюция. Еще я старался избегать жары в помещении, так как жара очень способствовала появлению похоти, ну и физический труд старался находить, буддисту можно простирания делать перед объектами Прибежища. Еще я интуитивно вижу, что если углубиться реально в практику, то постепенно будет углубляться и отречение, еще к этому прибавить размышления о страданиях сансары, о непостоянстве.

Кусан Сыним:

Врата наших чувств должны быть закрыты так же плотно, как ворота крепости. Сознание постоянно входит и выходит через эти шесть врат. Поэтому те, кто пестует ум, должны надежно оберегать свое сознание во вратах крепости. Таким образом, шесть воров (объекты чувств) не смогут нас отвлечь. Лишь так мы сможем обрести покой ума.

----------

Кеин (05.07.2018), Михаил_ (04.07.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Есть легкие периоды практики, когда желание не мешает. Есть сложные.
Может быть, особая практика в легкие периоды поможет их "растянуть", сделать эти окна больше. Что это может быть за практика?

В сложные периоды другая практика, нужно сохранять голову в трезвом состоянии и не дать заполнится доверху, не "есть" все подряд, не давать стимулам пищу, ограничить себя от обстоятельств в которых может быть эксцесс.

Никто не привел шаблонно-буддийские или йогические методы, странно.

----------


## Михаил_

> - Рабинович, говорят, вы таки импотэнт?
> - Таки да, Гозман
> - Ну и как оно вам такое?
> - Ой, не спршивайте. Такое облегчение.


Я думаю, такие случае мало изучены, но скорее всего желание просто найдет другие ворота, проявится по другому.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.07.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

> Найдите себе страшненькую девушку и просто справляйте с ней нужду, в профилактических целях.


Вперед к счастливому браку....

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Поскольку неконтролируемый ответ на поступающие через органы чувств данные стимулирует скрытые загрязнения, для предотвращения их проявлений очевидно необходим контроль над органами чувств. Поэтому Будда даёт в качестве дисциплины для удержания препятствий под контролем практику, называемую охраной чувств (indriya-saṃvara):

И вот, воспринимая форму — глазом, звук — ухом, запах — носом, вкус — языком, прикосновение — телом, идею — умом, он не влечется ни к признаку, ни к подробностям.  Комментарий И он старается предотвратить то, что могло бы привести к развитию злых и неумелых состояний, к печали и горю, если бы он не охранял чувства; он следит за своими чувствами, в чувствах он достигает воздержанности.[40]
Охрана чувств не означает их отрицание или уход в сторону полного отрешения от чувственного мира. Это невозможно и даже если бы этого можно было достичь, реальная проблема осталась бы нерешённой, поскольку загрязнения располагаются в уме, а не в органах чувств или их объектах. Ключ к контролю над чувствами содержится во фразе "он не влечется ни к признаку, ни к подробностям." Слово "признак" (nimitta) означает общее представление объекта, поскольку именно оно схватывается в качестве основы для загрязнённых мыслей; "подробности" (anubyañjana) - это его менее заметные характеристики. Если контроля недостаёт, ум беспечно бродит по полям чувств. Сначала он схватывает признак, что запускает умственные загрязнения, затем он исследует подробности, что позволяет загрязнениям множиться и разрастаться.

Охрана чувств требует, чтобы при встрече с "полями чувств" применялось памятование и осознавание. Сознание чувств проявляется в виде набора фаз, в виде последовательности кратковременных когнитивных актов, у каждого из которых есть своя собственная задача. Начальные этапы последовательности происходят в виде автоматических функций: сначала ум обращает внимание на объект, затем предчувствует его, затем принимает результат распознавания, рассматривает его и идентифицирует его.  Комментарий Сразу же после идентификации открывается пространство, в котором происходит свободная оценка объекта, ведущая к выбору реакции. Когда памятование отсутствует, скрытые загрязнения, ищущие возможность проявиться, подтолкнут ум на ошибочное решение. Ум схватит признак объекта, исследует его подробности и тем самым даст загрязнениям возможность действовать: под влиянием алчности мы становимся очарованными приятным объектом, под влиянием ненависти мы испытываем отторжение от неприятного объекта. Но когда к чувственному контакту применяется памятование, мы пресекаем когнитивный процесс в зародыше до того, как он может выйти на стадии, которые стимулируют скрытые пороки. Памятование удерживает препятствия под контролем путём удержания ума на уровне того, что испытывается. Оно удерживает восприятие на текущем объекте, предотвращая ум от разукрашивания данных идеями, порождаемыми алчностью, ненавистью и невежеством. Затем, с ярким восприятием в качестве руководства, ум может перейти к постижению объекта как он есть, без увода в сторону под чьим-то влиянием.

(2) прекращение неумелых качеств, которые уже возникли

Здесь последователь вызывает желание, прилагает старание, пробуждает свою настойчивость, поддерживает и прилагает намерение для отбрасывания тех злых, неумелых качеств, которые уже возникли.[41]
Несмотря на усилия по контролю чувств, умственные загрязнения всё равно могут проявляться. Они всплывают из глубин умственного континуума, из глубоких пластов прошлых накоплений, материализуясь в виде неумелых мыслей и эмоций. Когда это происходит, возникает потребность в другом виде усилий, усилиях по прекращению возникших неумелых состояний, коротко называемых "усилием прекращения" (pahānappadhāna):

Он не оставляет ни одной мысли, связанной с чувственной страстью, враждебностью или причинением вреда, или любыми другими злыми и неумелыми качествами, которые могут возникнуть; он отбрасывает их, рассеивает их, разрушает их, заставляет их исчезнуть.[42]  Комментарий
Как у опытного врача имеются разные лекарства для разных недугов, так и у Будды есть разные противоядия от разных препятствий, некоторые в равной степени применимые ко всем, некоторые направленные на конкретное препятствие. В одной важной сутте Будда объясняется пять техник по изгнанию отвлекающих мыслей.[43] Первая состоит в том, чтобы изгнать загрязнённую мысль путём умелой мысли, являющейся её прямой противоположностью, подобно тому, как плотник выбивает клин другим клином. Для каждого из пяти препятствий есть особое лекарство, система медитации, построенная специально для того, чтобы уменьшить и уничтожить препятствие. Лекарство может применяться время от времени, когда возникает препятствие и нарушает медитацию на основном объекте или оно само может применяться в качестве основного объекта медитации, что используется для противодействия умственному загрязнению, часто наблюдающемуся в качестве препятствия в вашей практике. Но чтобы противоядие стало эффективным в первом случае, в качестве временного средства, требуемого при всплеске проявлений конкретного препятствия, лучше всего заранее ознакомиться с ним, взяв данный объект в качестве основного объекта медитации хотя бы на короткий период.

Для чувственного желания лекарством общего назначения является медитация на непостоянстве, которая выбивает почву из под ног привязанности - безоглядное предположение о стабильности и прочности объектов привязанности. Для желания в конкретной форме чувственного желания наиболее сильным противоядием является созерцание непривлекательной сущности тела, подробно о котором будет рассказано в следующей главе. 

https://www.theravada.su/node/850

----------

Доня (04.07.2018), Михаил_ (05.07.2018), Шварц (04.07.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Выдержки из биографии дост. Сунлун Саядо

https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=25351

----------

Доня (04.07.2018), Михаил_ (05.07.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Поскольку неконтролируемый ответ на поступающие через органы чувств данные стимулирует скрытые загрязнения, ...


Вот сразу же мысль по поводу "скрытые". А куда они денутся то потом? Похоже никуда. 
Как-то наоборот, вскрывать их каким-то образом видится верным.




> Сознание чувств проявляется в виде набора фаз, в виде последовательности кратковременных когнитивных актов, у каждого из которых есть своя собственная задача. Начальные этапы последовательности происходят в виде автоматических функций: сначала ум обращает внимание на объект, затем предчувствует его, затем принимает результат распознавания, рассматривает его и идентифицирует его.  Комментарий Сразу же после идентификации открывается пространство, в котором происходит свободная оценка объекта, ведущая к выбору реакции. Когда памятование отсутствует, скрытые загрязнения, ищущие возможность проявиться, подтолкнут ум на ошибочное решение. Ум схватит признак объекта, исследует его подробности и тем самым даст загрязнениям возможность действовать: под влиянием алчности мы становимся очарованными приятным объектом, под влиянием ненависти мы испытываем отторжение от неприятного объекта.


Вот опять же. Действуют скрытые загрящнения. Т.е. мы как-будто обречены на постоянный контроль и памятование..
Хотя интуитивно конечно же понимаешь, что при дальнейшей практике эти загрязнения более не смогут захватывать ум и действовать.

зы. последняя цитата напомнила механизм функионирования доминанты (участок возбуждения в мозге), хотя она есть лишь физическое(материальное) отражение ума.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Вот сразу же мысль по поводу "скрытые". А куда они денутся то потом? Похоже никуда. 
> Как-то наоборот, вскрывать их каким-то образом видится верным.


В подавленном состоянии будут, пишут что только архат полностью устраняет причины появления всех загрязнений - три умственных неблагих корня (жажду, злобу, неведение). Но тут опять-же, среди некоторых ранних никай шли дискуссии об архатах, у сарвастивадинов была классификация архатов на шесть ступеней и только последний вид архатства, считался неколебимым, остальные могли отпасть от своей готры. Данную точку зрения об отпадении от плода архатства, помимо сарвастивадинов (вайбхашиков), разделяли: ватсипутрии, самматии, пурвашайлы. В рамкках махаяны может говорится, что у архата сохраняется тонкая завеса неведения, что он не обладает всеведением Самьяксамбудды. В тхераваде, хотя и говорят о превосходстве Самьяксамбудд перед архатами, что у первых есть всеведение, развиты качества, но плод архатства считается вполне самодостаточным для прекращения дальнейшего какого-либо сансарного становления. Но тут можно подумать, раз у архата нет всеведения Самьяксамбудды, то значит у него тонкая завеса неведения (под всеведением, здесь не подразумевается знание будущего или прошлого, Цонкапа так определяет завесу неведению: "Завеса всеведению — это иллюзия двойственного видения, где лишенные самобытия вещи кажутся имеющими самобытие из-за склонностей, которые прочно заложены в потоке психики безначальным цеплянием за самосущее бытие, побуждающим [эти склонности]"). Ну а уровень архата в махаяне, реализуется бодхисаттвой на восьмой бхуми. Что касается методов, где-то может быть сильный акцент на отречении, а где-то подход чистого восприятия, чистого виденья. Есть подход с трансформацией клеш в мудрость. Где-то были строгие аскеты, а где то Другпа Кюнле, но даже в таких традициях говорится что мастера проявляли нестандартное для социума поведение, не руководствуясь эгоистическими побуждениями. В традиции дзен тоже были такие учителя. Где-то есть подход усилий, борьбы что ли, а третий чаньский патриарх Сэнцань учил: "Человек, который пытается изменить себя с помощью волевых усилий, не освобождается, а только укрепляет эго. А эго блокирует ни к чему не привязанное созерцание, энергия которого – самосвобождающая. Не стоит пытаться себя пересилить или перекроить. Стоит только углублять состояние пустотного созерцания, ощущая, что в состоянии пустотного созерцания энергия самосвобождается".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.07.2018), Шварц (05.07.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот опять же. Действуют скрытые загрящнения. Т.е. мы как-будто обречены на постоянный контроль и памятование..
> Хотя интуитивно конечно же понимаешь, что при дальнейшей практике эти загрязнения более не смогут захватывать ум и действовать.
> 
> .


Кмк., какраз вот здесь - не стой стороны ожидается чудо. (это и данной темы топика касается)
Точнее вообще - ожидается чудо )

При практике  методов групп _шила и самадхи_ - улучшается навык контроля и памятования, также улучшается осознанность в плане того что более тонкие загрязнения осознаются и на более раннем этапе их возникновения.
Но вот чуда не случится.
Это хорошо знали во время Будды и понимали и честно признавали, что даже у наисвятейших йогинов сохраняется возможность выпадения и отступления. 
И применение "воодушевлённой бдительности" и "пламенного энтузиазма" и "радостного усилия" нужны постоянно. Причём именно воодушевлённых, пламенного и радостного (иначе также выпадение вконце концов будет, а то и расстройство психики).
И эти воодушевление, пламенность и радость также обязательно надо сознательно взращивать и культивировать.

И для того общества и мировоззрения, то что Будда показал путь и результат невыпадения, было одним из его новаторств, что возможно во многом также и поспособствовало быстрому распространению Дхармы.

Только этот окончательный результат - не чудо от _шила и самадхи_.
Это результат - праджня. Когда загрязнения не возникают по причине отсутствия авидья, отсутствия приписывания чемуто не присущих тому свойств, качеств, характеристик..

----------

Доня (05.07.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2018), Шварц (05.07.2018)

----------


## Амар

> Кто какие использует методы и противоядия от сексуальной привязанности?


К каким видам существ привязанность?)

----------

Михаил_ (05.07.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

> К каким видам существ привязанность?)


Опа, вы первый кто спросил! 
Интрига!

----------


## Амар

> Опа, вы первый кто спросил! 
> Интрига!


 


> Можно медитировать на скелете.


Чей скелет будете представлять?

----------


## Михаил_



----------


## Евгений по

Возможно я заблуждаюсь так думая,но после нескольких временных отрезков нахождения в медитативной эйфории у меня появилась абсолютная нейтральность к занятию сексом. В общем где то предохранители погорели :Smilie:

----------

Михаил_ (05.07.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Есть один прямой способ пресечения телесного влечения и множество косвенных.
Прямой способ - пресекать влечение в момент его распознавания возникшим, возникающим, или в определенности цепи возникновения условий.
Косвенные способы - основаны либо на удержании внимания на нейтральном по отношению к влечениям объекте 100% времени, либо на рассмотрении противоположных по отношению к влечению предметов внимания, либо на обуздании влечения прямым его рассмотрением без следования этому влечению предварительно успокоенным умом. Любой косвенный способ рано или поздно приводит к прямому, к косвенным методам не следует привязываться, пытаясь довести их до предела и за пределы. 

Пока Вы не видите прямого смысла в святой жизни (монашество, отшельничество, одиночество), рассматривайте сексуальное влечение как естественное для организма, такое же как желание еды, воды, сна, воздуха, и удовлетворяйте его общественно допустимым образом, чтобы оно не было помехой в практике тренировки умеренности (шила), исследования (праджня) и успокоения (самадхи). Помните так же и о супружеском долге, если Вы в супружеских отношениях, поскольку сексуальное влечение - анатман, и Вы не должны разделять это влечение на свое и чужое. Сексуальная неудовлетворенность партнера может привести к куда более серьезным осложнениям условий для практики, чем фанатичная борьба с собственной сексуальной неудовлетворенностью.

Не пытайтесь обмануть свой ум и своё тело, поддаваясь максимализму. Исследуйте то, что считаете препятствием, но не привязывайтесь к одним препятствиям, игнорируя другие. Фиксированные идеи - самое большое препятствие на пути.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.07.2018), Михаил_ (05.07.2018), Монферран (05.07.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> "Человек, который пытается изменить себя с помощью волевых усилий, не освобождается, а только укрепляет эго. ".


Подпишусь под каждым словом, прямо просто мое вИдение.

----------

Михаил_ (06.07.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> @*Михаил_*
> Мне друг рассказывал, когда он приблизился к бесстрастию, и аффекты самые грубые(к коим влечение и относится) рассеялись, то даже сама мысл о сексе вызывает какое-то недоумение или кажется чем-то нечистым и смотрел он на все эти потуги других как на бредни сумасшедших, а на сам секс с женщиной, как люди обычно могут посмотреть как собаки чпокаются - ну чпокаются и что, это даже как-то смешно.


Знакомо) тоже ловлю такое часто. правда долго это не длится )

----------

Михаил_ (06.07.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Спасибо большое всем кто поделился и вдохновляет. Теперь вопрос не кажется таким безнадежным.

----------


## Anthony

А онанировать не пробовали?

----------

Alex (06.07.2018), Александр С (16.07.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А онанировать не пробовали?


Что, прямо устраняет привязанность?

----------


## Anthony

> Что, прямо устраняет привязанность?


Конечно нет. Но хоть здоровью польза.

----------


## Alex

Вот еще какой момент, друзья.

В ходе буддийской практики истончаются и исчезают пристрастия и привязанности (неприязни, кстати, тоже), а если нет — значит, что-то с этой практикой не так и надо где-то подкрутить. Но происходит это очень постепенно и неприметно, потому что мы на самом деле не "боремся со страстями", а целостно и в комплексе взращиваем то, что надо взращивать и устраняем то, что надо устранять. И вот спустя какое-то время (порой довольно долгое) мы с удивлением замечаем, что нам стало пофиг на какие-то прежде волновавшие нас вещи.

Кавалерийский же наскок, когда мы стараемся подавить, например, "плотские желания" вот прямо сейчас, немедленно и бесповоротно, не принесет нам ни заслуги, ни мудрости. Буддадхарма — это преимущественно путь опыта: мы исследуем, откуда берется (например) вожделение, какова его природа, что оно нам приносит, куда оно уходит и как с ним работать в зависимости от конкретной ситуации. Если же мы просто стремимся избавиться от него, не понимая даже, зачем, собственно, это делаем — мы движимы всего-навсего неприязнью к своему теперешнему состоянию, которое, как мы считаем, не соответствует какому-то выдуманному образцу, а также жаждой становления кем-то иным, соответствующим этому самому образцу. То есть, если без мудрований, меняем шило на мыло.

Мы прямо сейчас такие, какие есть, и в силу существующих причин и условий именно такие, а не какие-либо иные. Нам не грозит гнев грозного авраамитского бога за то, что мы не живем сообразно его ожиданиям; нам нет нужды соответствовать каким-либо придуманным нами самими рамкам (это, впрочем, не значит, что надо игнорировать относительное и общепринятое — это тоже не мудро).

Буддийская практика преображает наши тело, речь и ум целиком и полностью — но неспешно и органично (дурацкое слово, но я не подберу сейчас лучшего, собираясь на работу). Все получится, только не будем забывать про доброту к себе. Всем удачи ))

----------

Aion (06.07.2018), Anthony (06.07.2018), Александр С (16.07.2018), Владимир Николаевич (06.07.2018), Денис Васильевич (06.07.2018), Доня (06.07.2018), Кеин (06.07.2018), Михаил_ (06.07.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Вот еще какой момент, друзья.
> 
> В ходе буддийской практики истончаются и исчезают пристрастия и привязанности (неприязни, кстати, тоже), а если нет — значит, что-то с этой практикой не так и надо где-то подкрутить. Но происходит это очень постепенно и неприметно, потому что мы на самом деле не "боремся со страстями", а целостно и в комплексе взращиваем то, что надо взращивать и устраняем то, что надо устранять. И вот спустя какое-то время (порой довольно долгое) мы с удивлением замечаем, что нам стало пофиг на какие-то прежде волновавшие нас вещи.
> 
> Кавалерийский же наскок, когда мы стараемся подавить, например, "плотские желания" вот прямо сейчас, немедленно и бесповоротно, не принесет нам ни заслуги, ни мудрости. Буддадхарма — это преимущественно путь опыта: мы исследуем, откуда берется (например) вожделение, какова его природа, что оно нам приносит, куда оно уходит и как с ним работать в зависимости от конкретной ситуации. Если же мы просто стремимся избавиться от него, не понимая даже, зачем, собственно, это делаем — мы движимы всего-навсего неприязнью к своему теперешнему состоянию, которое, как мы считаем, не соответствует какому-то выдуманному образцу, а также жаждой становления кем-то иным, соответствующим этому самому образцу. То есть, если без мудрований, меняем шило на мыло.
> 
> Мы прямо сейчас такие, какие есть, и в силу существующих причин и условий именно такие, а не какие-либо иные. Нам не грозит гнев грозного авраамитского бога за то, что мы не живем сообразно его ожиданиям; нам нет нужды соответствовать каким-либо придуманным нами самими рамкам (это, впрочем, не значит, что надо игнорировать относительное и общепринятое — это тоже не мудро).
> 
> Буддийская практика преображает наши тело, речь и ум целиком и полностью — но неспешно и органично (дурацкое слово, но я не подберу сейчас лучшего, собираясь на работу). Все получится, только не будем забывать про доброту к себе. Всем удачи ))




Вот-вот!
Но основной контекст буддистских проповедей как раз и звучит в духе кавалерийского наскока. Сейчас! С головой в омут! Решительно и бесповоротно! За сутки к идеалу!
Не принимая себя таким какой ты есть. 
А вот скажи тибетский поп прямо - все твои омрачения, в основе своей чисты, не рви задницу в погоне за чем-то, не отрубай себе яйца, не ешь крапиву сидя в пещере, авось больше было бы проку для западных студентов.
То ли Сурадж, то ли Нандзед как-то писал, что при должной настойчивости путь этот может быть травмоопасным. И пральна писали! Пока шишек не наскребешь, не поймешь этого. И как правильно заметил Алекс - всему свое время. Есть желание секса - совокупляйтесь со всем что движется и на что глаз упал. А как пропадет желание, то и вопрос отпадет сам собою. 

Но даже радикальные тибетские проповедники не говорят про мерзость секса. Откуда у топикстартера вообще такая мысль взялась.

----------

Alex (06.07.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Но даже радикальные тибетские проповедники не говорят про мерзость секса. Откуда у топикстартера вообще такая мысль взялась.


(удивлённый смайлик недоумения): 
И где Вы только находите тех радикальных : )
(и это не только тибетских наставников касается)

----------


## Anthony

> недоумение): И где Вы только находите тех радикальных : )
> (и это не только тибетских наставников касается)


Ну когда послушаешь (особенно в живую) некоторых учителей, посмотришь на их лицо, когда они говорят про сострадание в сочетании с такими словами как: "безмерное", "невообразимое", "такое, что слезы из глаз", "с полной отдачей"  и тд, со сморщенными глазами и дикой гримасой вселенской скорби и печали, когда их лицо превращается в сухофрукт... То серьезно задумываешься о своей пригодности для буддизма. И, разумеется, ищешь в себе минусы и недочеты и пытаешься их исправлять. В итоге получается мясорубка. Но это не про секс, эт я про свои траблы говорю.

----------

Alex (06.07.2018)

----------


## Aion

Вспомнилось:




А если серьёзно: 




> Пища и секс - вот два важнейших пути, посредством которых происходит деление кармой.
> 
> *Роберт Э. Свобода "Агхора III: Закон кармы"*

----------

Кеин (06.07.2018)

----------


## Alex

Что такое "деление кармой"?

----------

Иван З. (04.08.2018)

----------


## Anthony

Вот для топикстартера песенка.
Посмотрите как красиво можно спеть про грехи человечества. И они уже не становятся грехами)

----------


## Aion

> Что такое "деление кармой"?


Без отца и матери нельзя родиться в человеческом мире, и рождаясь в той или иной семье, мы имеем дело не только с собственной кармой, но и с кармой папы и мамы.

----------

Anthony (06.07.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Без отца и матери нельзя родиться в человеческом мире, и рождаясь в той или иной семье, мы имеем дело не только с собственной кармой, но и с кармой папы и мамы.


Кстати, да. Все время задавался вопросом о родовых проклятиях и порчах. И пришел к такому же выводу.

----------


## Alex

> Без отца и матери нельзя родиться в человеческом мире, и рождаясь в той или иной семье, мы имеем дело не только с собственной кармой, но и с кармой папы и мамы.


Можно ссылку на авторитетный буддийский источник (например, "Карма-нирдешу")? Или это ваша собственная фантазия?

----------

Иван З. (04.08.2018), Кхьенце Гьял (16.07.2018), Михаил_ (06.07.2018)

----------


## Aion

> Можно ссылку на авторитетный буддийский источник (например, "Карма-нирдешу")? Или это ваша собственная фантазия?


Честно говоря, озадачен Вашим вопросом. По-моему, только детдомовец может фантазировать об отсутствии существенного влияния на формирования себя образа матери и отца.

----------

Anthony (06.07.2018), Михаил_ (06.07.2018), Шавырин (06.07.2018), Шуньяананда (06.07.2018)

----------


## Alex

Честно говоря, озадачен вашим ответом. По-моему, кармой не исчерпываются факторы существенного влияния на формирование "себя", и не все, что влияет на это формирование, есть карма. Вообще-то это азы. Но это, впрочем, выходит за рамки темы.

----------


## Raudex

> Кавалерийский же наскок, когда мы стараемся подавить, например, "плотские желания" вот прямо сейчас, немедленно и бесповоротно, не принесет нам ни заслуги, ни мудрости.


Я не вполне согласен. Любая форма осмысленного обуздания таких грубых порывов как либидо - это форма накопления заслуг. Другое дело, что обычно человек так устроен, что создав себе чрезмерный стресс, он может перегрузиться аскезой так, что у него прорвёт где-то рядом, или прилетит такая обратка, что по совокупном пересчёту плюсов и минусов окажется, что лучше б он и не начинал  :Smilie: 

Полагаю именно по этому Будда предлагает мирянам короткие фазы воздержания по лунным дням.

В то же время я не стал бы отговаривать кого-то от подобных жёстких практик, человек вполне может на данном этапе оказаться склонен и способен к подобным самоограничением. Просто надо соблюдать определённую осторожность.

----------

Alex (06.07.2018), Anthony (06.07.2018), Михаил_ (06.07.2018), Пема Дролкар (14.07.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2018)

----------


## Aion

> Честно говоря, озадачен вашим ответом. По-моему, кармой не исчерпываются факторы существенного влияния на формирование "себя", и не все, что влияет на это формирование, есть карма.


По-моему, Вы усложняете. Без кармы нельзя родиться у определённых папы и мамы. В этом смысле каждый "выбирает" своих будущих родителей. Ну и всё, собственно.

----------

Anthony (06.07.2018), Михаил_ (06.07.2018), Пема Дролкар (14.07.2018), Шуньяананда (06.07.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Вынуждающая необнаружимая форма (кармы) - это тонкая форма физического явления, которую приводит в действие или причиной которой является сильная диструктивная или испорченная конструктивная мотивация. Эта тонкая форма вызвана данной мотивацией, но она не обнаруживает, не позволяет определить нашу мотивацию (прошлую в том числе).  Т.е. эта форма за которой стоит сильная диструктивная или испорченная конструктивная мотивация (по прежнему смешанная с неосознаванием/неведением), но это слишком тонкая форма, поэтому по этой форме невозможно обнаружить и понять со стороны нашу мотивацию. 

Алекс Берзин недавно


Она является частью нашего ума, частью потока ума нашего умственного континуума, но мы не чувствуем ее в своем уме, не осознаем ее, она остается бессознательной.

Она не состоит из частиц материи, грубых элементов и напоминает те формы, которые мы видим в сновидениях.

Эта форма является не статичной, она подвержена влиянию со стороны причин и условий, и поэтому она изменяется от момента к моменту. *Она может становится сильнее или слабее, если мы повторяем или не повторяем то или иное действие.*

При этом она *не разрушается со временем*, т.е. *она не подходит к концу с течением времени*.

Эта тончайшая форма, является объектом умственного или ментального сознания. Точно так-же, как тонкие формы, которые мы видим в сновидениях. И она должна быть или дистриктивной, или испорченной конструктивной, она не может быть неопределенной.

Эта форма возникает в зависимости и на основании обнаруживающей формы, и продолжается в потоке нашего ума вместе с этой обнаруживающей формой и после того как эта обнаруживающая форма прекращается в потоке ума. Она продолжает находится в потоке нашего ума, до тех пор, пока мы продолжаем повторять то или иное действие.

----------


## Alex

Карма-нирдешу почитайте. Она переведена на русский.

----------

Михаил_ (14.07.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> *Кто какие использует методы и противоядия от сексуальной привязанности?*


Метод моей мамы, которая очень любила клубнику,а на даче ее росло мало, и она все время мечтала о ней. Однажды я ее нашла с тазиком клубники, купленной у какой-то мичурински подкованной бабули-гения плодородия, и она уже почти слопала весь) 

Это ее практически излечило от страсти к клубнике. Метод не для монахов. И, понятно, в сексе надо не причинять вреда.Не хватало еще буддисту мирянину заниматься умерщвлением плоти. Надо просто не впасть в страсть и излишество, а для этого есть масса методов противоядия. Например, помедировать о страдательности. При наблюдении за чужим сильным страданием, буддисту, думаю, будет уже не до вожделения.

Я лично обхожусь так, - стараюсь никогда не ходить "голодной" в этом вопросе. Надо вовремя снимать с себя желание, и когда "сыт", как и в еде понять, что насытился. Надо научиться некотором искусству интимных отношений, где, как известно, качество важно.))

Тоесть, надо вовремя открывать клапан. С адекватным партнером, желательно в стабильной паре.

Многие обходятся без девушки, простите за цинизм. 

А так в армии применяют бром. Можно сделать получасовую пробежку. Можно вот:




Учитесь концентрации на объекте, тогда сможете отрываться от мысли о желании и переключать его на что-то другое. В уме не может  быть двух мыслей одновременно, осознанно переключитесь на какую-то деятельность.

Но у всех по-разному. И обычно до 30 лет контролировать влечение трудно. И старайтесь сделать даяние во время интима. С пожеланием пробуждения партнеру. Я не шучу.

----------

Михаил_ (15.07.2018)

----------


## Фил

Не применяют в армии бром!
Там просто есть ничего не дают.

----------

Alex (14.07.2018), Пема Дролкар (15.07.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2018)

----------


## Alex

У меня лично в армии секс был чаще, чем сейчас  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не применяют в армии бром!
> Там просто есть ничего не дают.


Как это негуманно)Бедные русские солдаты)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anaphrodisiac

----------


## Кхьенце Гьял

Сложно, но возможно, если знать как это делается. Об этом обычно не пишут и не говорят. Виной тому, что правду не все должны знать.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Сложно, но возможно, если знать как это делается. Об этом обычно не пишут и не говорят. Виной тому, что правду не все должны знать.


Правду знать должны не только лишь все. Мало, кто может это делать.

----------

Фил (16.07.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Буддаяну обожаю. Когда надо ясно и коротко что-то изложить)

http://buddhayana.ru/%D1%83%D0%B4%D0...%82%D0%B8.html

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.07.2018)

----------


## Alex

Только вот в FWBO, как выяснилось, не все так просто и легко (информация про секс-скандалы гуглится).

----------

Пема Дролкар (16.07.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Как это негуманно)Бедные русские солдаты)
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anaphrodisiac


Да нет такого в природе.
Это городские легенды про гроб на колесиках.
Транквилизаторы есть только.

----------

Alex (17.07.2018), Владимир Николаевич (17.07.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

в суровой реальности регулятором всего такого являются деньги.в городе можно жить без греха-в городе нельзя жить без денег.а если кто то хочет в долг-турист.
  а если серьезно-то эротические фантазии принимают форму и таких заголовков тем.но они-этап развития любого сознания.а грех-всегда насилие.

----------

Михаил_ (18.07.2018)

----------


## Игорь Ю

возможно мне повезло, возможно нет. Считается что "основной инстинкт"" никак не убрать из человека, как и самосохранения. На самом деле - это все проще, чем думается. Есть препараты - анафродизиаки. Противоположность афродизиакам. Часто их применение несет всякого рода побочные и неприятные действия. Меня посадили за подобный препарат с очень юных лет. Вопрос только, вы уверены что будете счастливы, если у вас либидо упадет до 0? Это скажется не только на половой функции но и на эмоционально-волевой. Например, творческая активность падает автоматом вместе с либидо. У них почти одинаковая биохимия.

----------

Михаил_ (01.08.2018)

----------


## Игорь Ю

Мне йог какой-то однажды на эту тему говорил, что мастера мол умеют преобразовывать сексуальную энергию куда-то там, начиная с какого-то там уровня. Но, сдается мне, утка все это.

----------


## Шварц

> Это скажется не только на половой функции но и на эмоционально-волевой. Например, творческая активность падает автоматом вместе с либидо. У них почти одинаковая биохимия.


есть такое дело, верно подмечено.





> Считается что "основной инстинкт"" никак не убрать из человека, как и самосохранения.


имхо. секс - это коллективная карма (то самое "коллективное бессознательное"). так просто это не убирается, да и навряд ли является первоочередной задачей. есть вещи и поактуальнее.

----------

Михаил_ (01.08.2018), Савелов Александр (15.05.2020)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Мне йог какой-то однажды на эту тему говорил, что мастера мол умеют преобразовывать сексуальную энергию куда-то там, начиная с какого-то там уровня. Но, сдается мне, утка все это.


 а Фрейд Вам промолчал про сублимацию.???

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Мне йог какой-то однажды на эту тему говорил, что мастера мол умеют преобразовывать сексуальную энергию куда-то там, начиная с какого-то там уровня. Но, сдается мне, утка все это.


Кмк., Вы также в предыдущем сообщении о том же написали:
_-Это скажется не только на половой функции но и на эмоционально-волевой. Например, творческая активность падает автоматом вместе с либидо. У них почти одинаковая биохимия._ (с)
Просто более современными словами.
И конечно не факт, что тот йог об этом же говорил, слишком много есть и мистицизма и мистификаций.

----------


## Михаил_

> возможно мне повезло, возможно нет. Считается что "основной инстинкт"" никак не убрать из человека, как и самосохранения. На самом деле - это все проще, чем думается. Есть препараты - анафродизиаки. Противоположность афродизиакам. Часто их применение несет всякого рода побочные и неприятные действия. Меня посадили за подобный препарат с очень юных лет. Вопрос только, вы уверены что будете счастливы, если у вас либидо упадет до 0? Это скажется не только на половой функции но и на эмоционально-волевой. Например, творческая активность падает автоматом вместе с либидо. У них почти одинаковая биохимия.


Значит надо побольше творчеством нормальным заниматься, а не...

----------


## Фил

> Есть препараты - анафродизиаки. Противоположность афродизиакам. Часто их применение несет всякого рода побочные и неприятные действия. Меня посадили за подобный препарат с очень юных лет.


Что за препарат?

----------


## Шварц

> Что за препарат?


Многие психотропы обладают таким (побочным) действием. Я бы посоветовал меньше интереса к ним проявлять (без необходимости), здоровее будете) Увы, любые таблетки одно лечат, другое калечат. Не, все восстанавливается потом обычно, но все таки это довольно грубое вмешательство.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.08.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Многие психотропы обладают таким (побочным) действием. Я бы посоветовал меньше интереса к ним проявлять (без необходимости), здоровее будете) Увы, любые таблетки одно лечат, другое калечат. Не, все восстанавливается потом обычно, но все таки это довольно грубое вмешательство.


Я поэтому и удивился, потому что это побочный эффект транквилизаторов, а какого-то специального "ан-афродизиака" - нет.
Если давить - то давить всё и сразу!

----------


## Кхьенце Гьял

> Мне йог какой-то однажды на эту тему говорил, что мастера мол умеют преобразовывать сексуальную энергию куда-то там, начиная с какого-то там уровня. Но, сдается мне, утка все это.


Это не только возможно, но необходимо.

----------

Шуньяананда (01.08.2018)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Я поэтому и удивился, потому что это побочный эффект транквилизаторов, а какого-то специального "ан-афродизиака" - нет.
> Если давить - то давить всё и сразу!


Ну почему нет? Есть и природные анафродизиаки. И легко гуглится.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Что за препарат?


Называется Рисперидон. На самом деле д... то еще. апатию жуткую вызывает и чувство усталости.

----------

Фил (02.08.2018)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> а Фрейд Вам промолчал про сублимацию.???


Сублимация не особо помогает в случае сексуального желания. Ну, скажем, побьешь ты подушку или залезешь в холодный душ - это что тебе даст? И по Фрейду так мы все должны быть горными барашками для полного счастья и удовлетворения.

----------

Шуньяананда (02.08.2018)

----------


## Антарадхана

1. Начать видеть страсть, как отвратительную, низкую, пошлую, животную, ведущую к продолжению существования, к продолжению страданий.

2. Если все таки страсть возникает, работать со страстными мыслями, пока они не перешли в действия, таким образом: 
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

3. Если не помогает, практиковать созерцание частей тела, стадии разложения трупов и прочую асубу.

4. Как попустило, возвращаться к п.1, т.е. рассмотрению изъянов страстного желания, пока оно устойчиво не будет видится, как отвратительное, как отрава, как опасность, как бедствие, как изъян, как гнойный нарыв. Принцип тот же самый, что при расставании с любой вредной привычкой, когда осознал ее пагубность и вред.

АН 8.56 Бхая сутта: Опасность

[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, (1) «опасность» – это обозначение чувственных удовольствий. (2) «Страдание»... (3) «Недуг»... (4) «Нарыв»... (5) «[Отравленный] дротик»... (6) «Узел»... (7) «Болото»... (8) «Утроба» – это обозначение чувственных удовольствий.

И почему, монахи, «опасность» – это обозначение чувственных удовольствий? Человек возбуждён чувственной страстью, скован желанием и страстью, не освобождён от опасности, присущей этой жизни, или от опасности, присущей будущим жизням. Вот почему «опасность» – это обозначение чувственных удовольствий. 

И почему «страдание»... 

И почему «недуг»... 

И почему «нарыв»... 

И почему «дротик»... 

И почему «узел»... 

И почему «болото»...

И почему «утроба» – это обозначение чувственных удовольствий? Человек возбуждён чувственной страстью, скован желанием и страстью, не освобождён от утробы, присущей этой жизни, или от утробы, присущей будущим жизням. Вот почему «утроба» – это обозначение чувственных удовольствий». [И далее он добавил]:

«Опасность, недуг и страдание,
Узел, [отравленный] дротик, нарыв,
Болото, а также утроба – 
То услады чувств описания,
К которым мирянин привязан.
Ныряя во всё, что приятно,
Опять он приходит в утробу.

Но если старание проявит монах,
И бдительности не упустит,
То этим путём одолеет
Он гадкое это болото.
Он смотрит на люд, что трепещет,
Погрязший в старении, рождении».

Ну и вот еще http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Кеин (02.08.2018), Михаил_ (02.08.2018), Шварц (02.08.2018)

----------


## Кеин

_До моего просветления, пока я всё ещё был только лишь непросветлённым бодхисаттой, я тоже ясно видел правильной мудростью в соответствии с действительностью, что чувственные удовольствия приносят мало удовлетворения, но больше страданий и отчаяния, и как велика опасность, заключённая в них. Но пока я ещё не достигал восторга и счастья, что отделены от чувственных удовольствий, отделены от неблагих состояний, или же [пока не достигал] чего-то более умиротворённого, нежели это, я осознавал, что всё ещё чувственные удовольствия могут привлекать меня. Но когда я ясно увидел правильной мудростью… [когда достигал] чего-то более умиротворённого, нежели это, то я осознал, что меня более не привлекали чувственные удовольствия._
( http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm )
Вообщем практиковать нужно, но в городской среде это очень сложно делать - заботы/семья/работы/жена-стерва(давай, давай, неси, укради и т.д./деуки(ты чо, гомосек чтоли, а ну пошли в кустики сходим, тебя же девушка просит! Или ты не мужик?!), не то что в тепличной среде. 
Я бы посоветовал(как мне советовали) как-то разобраться с 7-м фактором Б8П. И пофигизма, пофигизма в разумной степени побольше. И наблюдательности за своими мыслями --> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm
Просто задвигать - оно потом всплывёт:

----------

Михаил_ (02.08.2018), Шварц (02.08.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Ну почему нет? Есть и природные анафродизиаки. И легко гуглится.


Ну да... мята, травки какие-то...
Не верю я в это!  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Называется Рисперидон. На самом деле д... то еще. апатию жуткую вызывает и чувство усталости.


Седативное действие это побочное действие у этого препарата.
Вот каких то препаратов, чтобы они подавляли только либидо, а остальное - не трогали, не изобрели еще.
Т.е. обший седативный эффект (транквилизаторы) - да.

twenty-twenty-twenty-four hours a day
I wanna be sedated  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (02.08.2018)

----------


## Фил

> 1. Начать видеть страсть, как отвратительную, низкую, пошлую, животную, ведущую к продолжению существования, к продолжению страданий.


А еще есть 1 раз в день веганскую еду и спать 4 часа.
Правда опять таки, это не только на либидо подействует, а вообще жить расхочется  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.08.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Вообщем практиковать нужно, но в городской среде это очень сложно делать - заботы/семья/работы/жена-стерва(давай, давай, неси, укради и т.д./деуки(ты чо, гомосек чтоли, а ну пошли в кустики сходим, тебя же девушка просит! Или ты не мужик?!),


 УЖОС!  :EEK!:

----------

Кеин (02.08.2018)

----------


## Raudex

> 1. Начать видеть страсть, как отвратительную, низкую, пошлую, животную, ведущую к продолжению существования, к продолжению страданий.


Если б это было так просто, я, например, прекрасно вижу всю отвратительность и низость данного поприща, но каким-то непостижимым образом именно это всё и создаёт львиную долю его притягательности. Хотя... может я просто извращенец  :Smilie: 


> 3. Если не помогает, практиковать созерцание частей тела, стадии разложения трупов и прочую асубу.


Ни черта не работает, трупы мне просто жалко, части тела не противны, я совсем не брезглив.

Единственное, что хоть как то помогает - это понимание мимолётности и сравнительно кратковременности данного удовольствия, его суммарная себестоимость, которая обычно неадекватна прилагаемым силам, а также ещё пожалуй неприятно, что если дам слабину, то мной будут неприменимо манипулировать, используя данный инструмент.

----------

A l e x (15.11.2018), Alex (02.08.2018), Владимир Николаевич (02.08.2018), Иван З. (04.08.2018), Михаил_ (02.08.2018), Савелов Александр (15.05.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (02.08.2018), Шварц (02.08.2018), Шуньяананда (03.08.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Единственное, что хоть как то помогает - это понимание мимолётности и сравнительно кратковременности данного удовольствия


Хорошие слова, спасибо большое.

----------

Михаил_ (02.08.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Вот каких то препаратов, чтобы они подавляли только либидо, а остальное - не трогали, не изобрели еще.


А зачем оно вам? думаете освободиться через таблетку? не-а, не проканает, даже если и пить такие пилюли)

----------


## Шварц

> «Монахи, ...»


думаю стоит сделать акцент на этом слове.

и решить для себя, ты монах, отрекаешься и посвящаешь свою жизнь целиком практике или же все же в миру. на двух стульях ... это только добавит сложностей (отказаться от того же секса будет даже труднее, чем монаху. да и не только секса. работа, офис, заботы, деньги, коллектив, общество, сильно и явно "отрываться" от него тоже не стоит, если собираешься работать дальше.). 
Кеин все верно обрисовал.
вопрос совмещения с обычной жизнью непрост, если "по-настоящему всерьез" практиковать - в миру это сложнее. в миру скорее "подготовка".
зы. совсем не имеется ввиду, что раз так, то практиковать и изучать вообще не надо поэтому. о другом.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.08.2018), Шавырин (02.08.2018)

----------


## Фил

> А зачем оно вам? думаете освободиться через таблетку? не-а, не проканает, даже если и пить такие пилюли)


Таблетки творят чудеса!
Например, если у Вас болит голова можно съесть таблетку и не мучится.
Можно не есть таблетку и не обращать внимания, можно, на аффект от головной боли в таком случае останется и он будет воздействовать на психику.

----------


## Шварц

> Например, если у Вас болит голова можно съесть таблетку и не мучится.
> Можно не есть таблетку и не обращать внимания, можно, на аффект от головной боли в таком случае останется и он будет воздействовать на психику.



В случае с головной болью - да, таблетку лучше съесть.
Но с жаждой это не пройдет. Как только закончатся "таблетки" - "заболит" с тем же самым уровнем. Или расчет на то, чтобы дотянуть на таблетках до старости? 
Тоже нет. Только законсервируется на время или выльется в другое. Не убирается жажда/неведение/карма/самскары таблетками. Это больше наивные мысли о том, как хакнуть карму )) 
Там все надежно и невзламываемо, с бесконечными уровнями защиты. как у дерева, одну ветку срежешь, вырастут 3 новых.
Те же экстра-целители. если он "подправит" кармическую болезнь, она просто выльется в другой форме. А хакинг этот очень чреват как хакеру, так и субъекту, решившему по быренькому "отмазаться"(вылечиться). огребут оба. но это уже в сторону немного.

----------


## Фил

> В случае с головной болью - да, таблетку лучше съесть.
> Но с жаждой это не пройдет. Как только закончатся "таблетки" - "заболит" с тем же самым уровнем. Или расчет на то, чтобы дотянуть на таблетках до старости? 
> Тоже нет. Только законсервируется на время или выльется в другое. Не убирается жажда/неведение/карма/самскары таблетками. Это больше наивные мысли о том, как хакнуть карму )) 
> Там все надежно и невзламываемо, с бесконечными уровнями защиты. как у дерева, одну ветку срежешь, вырастут 3 новых.
> Те же экстра-целители. если он "подправит" кармическую болезнь, она просто выльется в другой форме. А хакинг этот очень чреват как хакеру, так и субъекту, решившему по быренькому "отмазаться"(вылечиться). огребут оба. но это уже в сторону немного.


Если "жажда" базируется на химических процессах в организме и мозге, то вполне, я думаю, можно успеть изменить отношение, пока они действуют.
Например, бросать курить "силой воли" или год продержаться на таблетках (тех же транквилизаторах), а потом через год может уже и не захочется курить.

И кстати, в чем проблема принимать, действительно, таблетки до старости, если они помогают?
Ну так, чисто теоретически?

Диабетики колят себе всю жизнь инсулин и не пытаются "вылечится силой воли".

----------


## Фил

Грань есть, где просто блажь, а где необходимость.
Сексуальность встроена в организм так, что отключить ее полностью вообще, без отключения всего организма, не получится.
Т.е. это не блажь.

А уж истории про разных аскетов всех конфессий, которым ничего не помогало.
И возникает вопрос - а зачем???

Была тут история про монаха, который дал взял обет не какать  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

Т.е. я на данный момент вижу, что столь пристальное внимание к вопросам пола обусловлено исключительно культурой.
А проблемы никакой и нет.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.08.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Если "жажда" базируется на химических процессах в организме и мозге, то вполне, я думаю, можно успеть изменить отношение, пока они действуют.


Наоборот. Химические процессы базируются на жажде. Базируются - не самое лучшее слово здесь. Я бы лучше сказал жажда реализуется(проявляется) через них на физ.уровне.
Хоть и в обратную сторону тоже есть (лайт) взаимодействие/управление, но основное направление - первое. Когда закрываешься зонтиком от солнца, становится легче в тени, но солнце не исчезает на самом деле.

----------


## Антарадхана

> «Монахи, ...»
> 
> думаю стоит сделать акцент на этом слове.
> 
> и решить для себя, ты монах, отрекаешься и посвящаешь свою жизнь целиком практике или же все же в миру. на двух стульях ... это только добавит сложностей (отказаться от того же секса будет даже труднее, чем монаху. да и не только секса. работа, офис, заботы, деньги, коллектив, общество, сильно и явно "отрываться" от него тоже не стоит, если собираешься работать дальше.). 
> Кеин все верно обрисовал.
> вопрос совмещения с обычной жизнью непрост, если "по-настоящему всерьез" практиковать - в миру это сложнее. в миру скорее "подготовка".
> зы. совсем не имеется ввиду, что раз так, то практиковать и изучать вообще не надо поэтому. о другом.


Сама постановка вопроса, говорит о том, что человек задумывается о практике брахмачарии. Разумеется для этого придется отказываться от семьи, положения в обществе, офисов, коллективов и т.п., и если монашество не реализуемо по тем или иным причинам, то жить одному, на попечении родственников, спонсоров, либо зарабатывая на еду простой работой, которая не будет отвлекать от практики, например сторожем.

----------

A l e x (15.11.2018), Raudex (02.08.2018), Иван З. (04.08.2018), Шварц (02.08.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Наоборот. Химические процессы базируются на жажде.


После разных чудо-таблеток я так не думаю!

----------

Alex (02.08.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> После разных чудо-таблеток я так не думаю!


Таблетка - зонтик от солнца в том примере. Пока зонтик держишь - ты в теньке, все ок. Убрал его - и снова все вернулось. Но это конечно очень примитивно, да деле все очень сложнее имхо.
Таблетками/снадобьями можно убрать сильный дисбаланс, и возможно это даже сохранится. Но не саму жажду.

Для меня откровением было узнать из недавно упомянутой книги, что пресловутые ветер, желчь и слизь (жизненные силы) - это есть три яда (жажда, гнев, неведение).
Т.е. получается, что относительное здоровье - это по сути баланс омрачений, т.е. когда нет их дисбаланса, когда одно(одни) из них не зашкаливает другие. Ну там еще и ветер может "не туда задуть")) и много чего еще.
Короче, с кондачка не разберешься, годами изучается, но это стоит того, это не ограниченная-оторванная западная медицина, а самый корень сути.

Т.е. так же воздействуя на "ветер", например, тибетцы наверно могут убирать излишнюю жажду (или же только болезненные проявления, с ней связанные - не знаю). Но убирать именно грубый дисбаланс. А не сами эти яды. 
Настоящее исцеление/освобождение - это уже только через самостоятельную практику Дхармы.

----------


## Шварц

Возврщаясь к сексу. жесткая борьба с желанием через запрет, "в лоб", (без понимания сути, без наставника) может приводить к блокировке течения энергий, пресловутым "блокам", что приводит к болезням. и это часто встречается кстати (вообще, не про буддистов речь). там даже не запреты, а неудовлетворенные сильные желания. неврозы, психосоматика и пр. как итог.

----------


## Михаил_

Таблетки не помогут еще и по другой причине. 
Когда не можешь сдержаться и занимаешься сексом - одновременно башню срывает и по ВСЕМ другим омрачениям. У всех слетает контроль. Будто свободу воли и осознанность разом по всем фронтам выключаешь. Ту, которая сдерживает тебя при работе со всеми омрачениями.

Не только сексуальные влечения усиливаются, но и закрывается сердце от существ, становится больше егоизма, гнева, алчности, подлости, наркотиков, алкоголя, зависти и так далее.... Все портится разом, как будто, нарушая один единственный обед - нарушаешь их все. (я поэтому и не беру обеты, куда мне, зависимому человеку.)

----------


## Михаил_

Вероятно, невозможно чтобы было
- чуть чуть зависимости от секса, и больше никаких зависимостей.
Нет секса? Да не вопрос! На получи сильнейшую зависимость от репутации!
Нет репутации? Получай зависимость от эйфорической медитации!

Какой-то средний интенсивный уровень любой зависимости всегда есть и что-то не особо уменьшается.

----------


## Антарадхана

> также ещё пожалуй неприятно, что если дам слабину, то мной будут неприменимо манипулировать, используя данный инструмент.


Все верно, помимо обусловленности, порабощения привычкой, еще человеческие и особенно нечеловеческие существа, могут цепляться за это. Еще в АН не помню точно в 2, 3 или 4, есть сутта, где говориться, что достойные, видящие, обладающие способностями люди, а так же дэвы, видят как на ладони неблагие состояние ума и все проступки монаха, и монах должен помнить об этом, и это должно выступать сильной мотивацией не совершать проступков.

----------

Raudex (02.08.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Дхьяна - это яркий свет, под лучами которого меркнет привязанность ко всем чувственным удовольствиям разом. Все чувственные удовольствия в этот миг видны как болезненные, мучительные потребности, безрадостные в своих мимолетных удовлетворениях.

----------

Монферран (02.08.2018), Шуньяананда (02.08.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дхьяна - это яркий свет, под лучами которого меркнет привязанность ко всем чувственным удовольствиям разом. Все чувственные удовольствия в этот миг видны как болезненные, мучительные потребности, безрадостные в своих мимолетных удовлетворениях.


А после выхода из дхьяны -- всё сначала.

----------

Alex (02.08.2018), Иван З. (04.08.2018)

----------


## Alex

А после выхода из невесть чего, что было принято за дхъяну — и подавно.

----------

Юй Кан (02.08.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А после выхода из дхьяны -- всё сначала.


Ничего и не прекращалось, кроме контакта со "всем". Вопрос в умении этот контакт прекращать. В способности стабилизировать, объединять, успокаивать и направлять внимание. В тренировке и развитии этой способности, для того, чтобы правильно направленное внимание прояснило возникновение и прекращение влечений, склонностей и страданий.

----------

Монферран (02.08.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А после выхода из невесть чего, что было принято за дхъяну — и подавно.


Если Вы сомневаетесь, то должны узнать и запомнить, что сомнение - препятствие. Отбросьте нерешительность и входите в дхьяну. Если будете все время сомневаться и проверять, ум будет оставаться нестабильным, Вы не сможете его объединить, успокоить и направить. 

Есть две главных ошибки с идеями дхьяны. Первая, что дхьяну нужно как-то создавать, нужно что-то делать. В то время как дхьяна - это прекращение.
Вторая, что дхьяна сама возникнет, если будут какие-то особенные условия. Вот буду я очень нравственным - и тогда она придет, как благодать, как награда. 

Разные фиксированные идеи о Дхьяне лишь питают сомнения и нерешительность. 

Распознайте жажду чувственных наслаждений. Не вообще, не в масштабе жизни, а прямо в этот момент. Распознайте отстраненность от этой жажды. Установите бдительность в отношении этой жажды и этой отстраненности. Наблюдайте, склоняется Ваш ум жаждой к чувственным наслаждениям или склоняется к отстраненности от них. Не вообще, а прямо сейчас, в этот самый момент. Тренируйтесь быть бдительным к чувственной жажде, тренируйтесь пребывать в отстраненности от чувственной жажды. Не пытайтесь подавлять склонность, только переключайте внимание снова и снова. Не нужно расстраиваться или огорчаться, когда возвращается склонность к чувственным наслаждениям. Это следующий шаг. Когда Вы недовольны тем, что склонность не исчезла, что необходимо сохранять бдительность, это возникающая недоброжелательность.
Распознайте недоброжелательность, прямо в этом моменте. Распознайте отстраненность от этой недоброжелательности. Установите бдительность в отношении этой недоброжелательности и этой отстраненности. Сохраняйте бдительность в отношении жажды чувственных наслаждений. Развивайте бдительность, развивайте умение пребывать в отстраненности от жажды и недоброжелательности. Не позволяйте бдительности ослабевать. Но не падайте духом, если бдительность то сильнее, то слабее. Когда Вы разочаровываетесь в непостоянстве бдительности - это лень и сонливость
Распознайте лень и сонливость, прямо в этом моменте. Распознайте отстраненность от этой лени и сонливости. Установите бдительность в отношении этой лени и сонливости и этой отстраненности. Сохраняйте бдительность в отношении жажды чувственных наслаждений и недоброжелательности. Развивайте бдительность и умение пребывать в отстраненности от жажды, недоброжелательности и лени. Не впадайте в ожидание в отношении этой бдительности. Такое ожидание - это тревога, неугомонность. 
Распознайте тревогу и неугомонность, прямо в этом моменте. Распознайте отстраненность от этой тревоги и неугомонности. Установите бдительность в отношении этой тревоги и неугомонности и этой отстраненности. Сохраняйте бдительность в отношении жажды, чувственных наслаждений, недоброжелательности и лени. Не впадайте в рассуждения и размышления о происходящем, о желаемом и нежелаемом, не теряйте решимость, не впадайте в сомнения.
Распознайте нерешимость и сомнения, прямо в этом моменте. Распознайте отстраненность от нерешительности и сомнений. Установите бдительность в отношении нерешительности и сомнений и отстраненности от этого. Теперь Ваша бдительность полна, Вы пребываете в отстраненности от пяти помех и знаете это. Устойчивость этого пребывания пробуждает волнительную радость и умственную удовлетворенность. Вы распознаете ум стабильным, обузданным. Это первая дхьяна, так, как ей учил Будда и его знаменитые ученики. Распознав первую дхьяну Вы станете осознавать ее возникающей в самых обычных ситуациях. Вы обнаружите, что часто находитесь в первой дхьяне, никак и ничего для этого не делая. Вы всего лишь распознаете - это первая дхьяна. И Вы можете осваиваться в первой дхьяне теперь уже не упражняясь в чем-то еще. Вы тренируетесь входить и пребывать в первой дхьяне снова и снова. Не торопитесь отбрасывать пять факторов первой дхьяны, поскольку это сделает Вас неустойчивым в первой дхьяне, Вы начнете развивать склонность к другим дхьянам и упустите стабильность ума, необходимую для этого.

Не зная всего этого я пережил несколько лет волнений и тревог, что не способен больше входить и пребывать в первой дхьяне. 

Вы можете выбрать сомнения и нерешительность и не практиковать вхождение и пребывание в первой дхьяне. Можете выбрать язвительность и недоброжелательность. Вы можете выбрать любые препятствия и питать их, если хотите. Вы можете найти в этом соратников и сочувствующих и практиковать это совместно. 

Но потом не говорите, что Вы не получали наставлений по вхождению и пребыванию в первую дхьяну. Вы сами решаете, во что верить и что практиковать, в чем упражняться и к чему стремиться.

----------

Монферран (02.08.2018), Шварц (02.08.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вообщем практиковать нужно, но в городской среде это очень сложно делать - заботы/семья/работы/жена-стерва(давай, давай, неси, укради и т.д./деуки(ты чо, гомосек чтоли, а ну пошли в кустики сходим, тебя же девушка просит! Или ты не мужик?!), не то что в тепличной среде. 
> ]


Есть образ жизни бхикшу, а есть образ жизни мирян. Это разные образы жизни. И к ним разные наставления, каждому своё. Даже четыре правила из обетов бхикшу и вроде бы  аналогичные  правила тренировки у мирян - не одно и тоже.
Во время жизни Будды вполне были буддисты-миряне-горожане, и на протяжении всей истории были (а нравы, что тогда, что на протяжении истории похлеще современных имелись, и ничего, и арьянства достигали - ростовщики, цари и благородная свита.... и горожане различных родов деятельности) и сейчас есть.

(п.с. и де Вы только таких жён находите )), может это всё  расказни повторяющиеся по привычке и по так принято говорить )))
(п.с. п.с. а девки, что на мужиков кидаются и в кусты тянут, где такие места, в каком городе ?)

----------

Фил (03.08.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Надо же, чего только не бывает...
Читал-читал, человек, книжки, скользя взглядом по страницам и неведомо на чём сосредоточивая свой читающий ум, а получил пребывание в первой дхьяне. И теперь выдаёт наставления по вхождению и пребыванию в радости и восторге от прочитанного -- за дхьяну.
Тут, действительно, главное -- не сомневаться в том, что достиг этой дхьяны, отбросив все сомнения и, упаси, не обращаясь за уточнением что есть первая джхана в суттах, т.е. -- в наставлениях Будды.

----------

Alex (02.08.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Человек жил-жил и решил, что может знать, чего другие делают, чего достигают или не достигают, и не достигнув сам, начинает учить других, что и они ничего не достигли. Не важно, верите Вы или нет. Важно - пытаетесь ли. Вот как достигнете, так и будете наставлять. Не пытайтсл учить тому, чем не владете, не путайте ни себя, ни других. Ищите правильную практику и выполняйте ее. Если Вам непоняты прямые указания - избавляйтесь от кривых идей, нажитых непростой жизнью. Ваши притязания ничего не стоят, но очень омрачают Ваш ум.

----------

A l e x (15.11.2018), Raudex (04.08.2018), Монферран (02.08.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот же шарлатан!

----------


## Won Soeng

Это не Ваш львиный рык. Попробуйте что-нибудь свое. А лучше осознайте свое недовольство и обуздайте его, поежде чем имитровать способности вести других к цели. Вы не видите цель, зачем же суетитесь?

----------

Монферран (02.08.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Блин, они-с ещё и рычать изволют! %)

----------


## Alex

Won Soeng, вам не кажется странным, что вы даете наставления, о которых вас не просили?

А я помню, как вас сделал Юй Кан и как вы слились  :Smilie:

----------

Шварц (03.08.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Won Soeng, вам не кажется странным, что вы даете наставления, о которых вас не просили?
> 
> А я помню, как вас сделал Юй Кан и как вы слились


Ну попробуте сделать и слить, если чувствуете силы и способности. А лучше не пытайтесь соревноваться, это ни к чему. 

Я не вижу ничего странного в том, что Вы убеждены, будто никлму не достичь дхьяны. Но я достигаю и пребываю и зелаю Вам того же. Слушайте Дхарму, не тоните в иллюзиях. Не важно, что заявляю я. Вы сами знает, есть ли у Вас основания возразить или только недовольство и желание пререкаться.

----------

Монферран (02.08.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Блин, они-с ещё и рычать изволют! %)


Вот теперь Ваши слова. Выдают Ваши истинный чувства. Да как этот выскочка посмел, да на моих глазах. Вы ведь даже не знаете, как выйти из ситуации, в которую привычно и безрассудно влезли.

----------

Монферран (02.08.2018)

----------


## Alex

Да, действительно, слушайте Дхарму и не тоните в иллюзиях. А я, пожалуй, волшебную кнопочку нажму, чтобы оградить себя от потока слов :-)

----------


## Йен

Даже не джхана, а уровень собранности ума близкий к сосредоточению доступа помогает, если удалось до него добраться в саматхе, залипаешь на "неплотском восторге" и потом несколько дней ходишь как обдолбанный, весь светишься, никакие обычные "радости жизни" и близко неинтересны, друзья говорят тебе, что ты "какой-то не такой" сегодня )))

----------


## Антарадхана

Такое ощущение, что на БФ день сурка, где из года в год, из десятилетия в десятилетие, кто-то пытается убедить всех в своей просветленности и жаждет одарить всех ИСТИНОЙ, а несколько человек пытаются объяснить другим читателям, что он никакой не просветленный, и подшучивают над ним.

----------

Шуньяананда (03.08.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, действительно, слушайте Дхарму и не тоните в иллюзиях. А я, пожалуй, волшебную кнопочку нажму, чтобы оградить себя от потока слов :-)


Всего доброго.

----------

Монферран (02.08.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Такое ощущение, что на БФ день сурка, где из года в год, из десятилетия в десятилетие, кто-то пытается убедить всех в своей просветленности и жаждет одарить всех ИСТИНОЙ, а несколько человек пытаются объяснить другим читателям, что он никакой не просветленный, и подшучивают над ним.


 :Smilie:  и кто-нибудь обязательно попытается вспомнить, что сто раз так было. Забывая, что этот аргумент тоже уже был сто раз. Но ум требует отреагировать, вот и пишут лишь бы высказаться.

----------

Антарадхана (02.08.2018), Иван З. (04.08.2018), Монферран (02.08.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот теперь Ваши слова. Выдают Ваши истинный чувства. Да как этот выскочка посмел, да на моих глазах. Вы ведь даже не знаете, как выйти из ситуации, в которую привычно и безрассудно влезли.


Этот скачущий не только здесь уже сколько лет прискочка гонит пургу про собственное величие, просветлённость, непобедимость, являя великую спесь... Ничего нового.
Пурга -- и есть пурга. Сарказм -- нормальная реакция на такое, всё более и более крепчающее...
А выйти -- как вошёл: очень просто. Инафом, да. : )

----------

Шуньяананда (03.08.2018)

----------


## Антарадхана

> и кто-нибудь обязательно попытается вспомнить, что сто раз так было. Забывая, что этот аргумент тоже уже был сто раз. Но ум требует отреагировать, вот и пишут лишь бы высказаться.


Туше.

----------


## Юй Кан

Есть один момент, важный для саморазвития не только в буддизме: признавать свои ошибки.
Признавать -- пусть даже не вслух, а внутренне, делая для себя выводы и избегая повторений...
Иначе -- ступорозная зацикленность на разбухающем от слов всё более и более "я", какому уже аж развиваться некуда.

----------


## Won Soeng

И не придумывать ошибок себе и другим, если не видишь ясно: вот ошибка. Не проецировать свои за морочки на других и научиться в один момент их отбрасывать без остатка. И не пытаться других учить тому, что не освоил сам. И признавать поражение в затеянном споре, убедившись, что твои аргументы несостоятельны. 

И не думать, что нет никого гораздо способнее тебя, кому дается легко то, что тебе никак не дается. В общем - научиться слушать, а не только убеждать, даже не зная того, в чем пытаешься убеждать.

Дайте себе еще хороших советов, которые помогут освободить ум от тисков самомнения и иллюзий.

Потому что любые Ваши увертки не изменят этого: я вижу  четыре истины, ясно, прямо и без сомнений, вхожу в дхьяны и в нирвану и знаю, что это заявление многих может возиутить, хотя у них нет для возмущения и малейшего повода, кроме собственных притязаний и иллюзий.

----------

Монферран (03.08.2018)

----------


## Шварц

О дх'янах. Все только имхо, из личного.
Мне кажется есть сильное преувеличение о них, о их значимости, о невероятной трудности достижения. Если кто про нее заикнется - это богохульник!!!, ату, фас его, как посмел о святом божественном что то там чирикать, пес смердячий.
Я когда только начинал было очень все это интересно. Что это, как далеко я смогу зайти и тп. И да, я достигал состояния офигенной радости, легкого кайфа, поглощенности, полнейшей умиротворенности. Я не знаю, дх'яна это была или иллюзия/микроприближение к ней. Мне это неважно. Если захотеть, настроиться, я смогу это повторить. Но я не хочу, не чувствую в этом потребности. Я не чувствую потребности в сидячей медитации. Пусть для некоторых читающих это я буду выглядеть дебилом-извращенцем. К тому же недавно кстати услышал от уважаемого мной ламы о ненужности погружения в это, в эти божественные состояния. Это не цель.
Если про себя - мне например, необходимо уединение на дикой природе. Лес, звезды, вода, звуки природы и желательно чтобы никого вокруг. Погружение, растворение, благость (не так ярко выраженная, как выше). И аналитическая медитация. Вот в этом есть громадная потребность и необходимость. И каждый раз открывается чтото новое. Я не знаю, д'хяна это или нет, мне как то пофиг до градаций. Просто у меня так.
Да, ну и мантры конечно. Только не так, как (у меня да и других наверно) вначале было. Это не обращение к внешним/высшим существам, "на небеса" и тд (а это тоже нужно осознать). Это теизм уже. Все только внутри  тебя.
Как то даже сложно передать.
Ни на что не претендую, может кому будет просто полезно/интересно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Этот скачущий не только здесь уже сколько лет прискочка гонит пургу про собственное величие, просветлённость, непобедимость, являя великую спесь... Ничего нового.
> Пурга -- и есть пурга. Сарказм -- нормальная реакция на такое, всё более и более крепчающее...
> А выйти -- как вошёл: очень просто. Инафом, да. : )


И вот это - Ваши слова, раскрывающее истинное содержание Вашего ума, проясняющее склонности и привычки. Вы мните себя нравственным человеком совершенно напрасно. Не обуздав свой ум, беретесь обличать других. Это наивно, но таковы Ваши убеждения. Ваш ум не стабилен, Вы реагируете, пытаясь заткнуть рот, а потом прячетесь за инафами. Но Вы и не видите здесь непоследовательности. Так что до новых встреч, если конечно сдержите привычную раздражительность и язвительность прямо сейчас, и не понесетесь в новую кавалерийскую атаку на химеры собственного разума.

----------

Монферран (03.08.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Дхьяны это вполне определенные факторы. И дело не в преувеличениях. Нет ничего достигающего дхьяны. Так же как нет ничего достигающего красного, сладкого или веселого. Дхьяны это сферы внимания. Если Вы уже знаете где в куче предметов нужный, Вы легко его находите. А применение дхьян вполне утилитарное. Стабильный, единый и спокойный ум легко сохраняет ясность и невозмутимость. И тогда проясняется природа ума, обусловленность возникновения и прекращения. Легко пресекается приток омрачений и влечений. Сами по себе дхьяны не имеют другой ценности и легко становятся предметом привязанности.

----------

Монферран (03.08.2018)

----------


## Антарадхана

> И вот это - Ваши слова, раскрывающее истинное содержание Вашего ума, проясняющее склонности и привычки. Вы мните себя нравственным человеком совершенно напрасно. Не обуздав свой ум, беретесь обличать других. Это наивно, но таковы Ваши убеждения. Ваш ум не стабилен, Вы реагируете, пытаясь заткнуть рот, а потом прячетесь за инафами. Но Вы и не видите здесь непоследовательности. Так что до новых встреч, если конечно сдержите привычную раздражительность и язвительность прямо сейчас, и не понесетесь в новую кавалерийскую атаку на химеры собственного разума.


Все нормально: вы его одному хорошему качеству поучаете - неотложности практики сосредоточения, а он вас другому - нравственности и морали. Так и должны поступать настоящие братья-буддисты.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Все нормально: вы его одному хорошему качеству поучаете - неотложности практики сосредоточения, а он вас другому - нравственности и морали. Так и должны поступать настоящие братья-буддисты.


А Вы - спокойствию и дружелюбию.

----------

Антарадхана (03.08.2018), Монферран (03.08.2018)

----------


## Кеин

> Есть образ жизни бхикшу, а есть образ жизни мирян. Это разные образы жизни. И к ним разные наставления, каждому своё. Даже четыре правила из обетов бхикшу и вроде бы  аналогичные  правила тренировки у мирян - не одно и тоже.
> Во время жизни Будды вполне были буддисты-миряне-горожане, и на протяжении всей истории были (а нравы, что тогда, что на протяжении истории похлеще современных имелись, и ничего, и арьянства достигали - ростовщики, цари и благородная свита.... и горожане различных родов деятельности) и сейчас есть.


Ключевая фраза "во время жизни Будды". Тогда миряне умнее были, и трава зеленее и живой ходячий пример с учениками - Будда. Как-то частенько встречал в ПК такие ситуации: прочитал Будда проповедь одну и сразу группа людей сротапанны. Нормально так. 





> (п.с. и де Вы только таких жён находите )), может это всё  расказни повторяющиеся по привычке и по так принято говорить )))


Конешно, россказни  :Wink:

----------

Харуказе (03.08.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Заметил, что с практикой, количество концепций, которые участвуют в этом действе значительно сокращаются. Может больше не быть разнообразных объектов и концепций. С грубого уровня "роя концепций на тему секса" желание превращается в более тонкую форму тонкого желания. Секс больше не окружают разнообразные объекты, тела, формы, истории и слова. Но желание без образов всеравно остается.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ключевая фраза "во время жизни Будды". Тогда миряне умнее были, и трава зеленее и живой ходячий пример с учениками - Будда. Как-то частенько встречал в ПК такие ситуации: прочитал Будда проповедь одну и сразу группа людей сротапанны.


Фраза вот:
Во время жизни Будды вполне были буддисты-миряне-горожане, *и* на протяжении всей истории были (а нравы, что тогда, что на протяжении истории похлеще современных имелись, и ничего, и арьянства достигали - ростовщики, цари и благородная свита.... и горожане различных родов деятельности) *и* сейчас есть.

Современные примеры:
Шри Сатья Нарайян Гоенка , Сакья Тринзин Ринпоче, Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче, Намхай Норбу Ринпоче, Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче,  Алан Уоллес,  Алекс Берзин, Роберт Турман, Юй Кан ..... 
И это только сходу, что на ум пришло. Можно ещё смежников добавить, напр.: Шри Б.К.С. Айенгар (да и вообше вся линия Кришнамачарьи, начиная от Йогешвары с Кайласа), Мантек Чиа и др.
Известные исторические примеры: царь Бимбисара, ростовщик Анатхапиндика, знатная дама Висакха, Бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы сутр Махаяны, божества сутт и сутр, Гуру Ринпоче Пемасамбхава со учениками, Марпа-лоцава со учениками, главные тибетские ученики Джово Атишы, Джецюн Миларепа со  учениками (кроме одного - Дже Гампопы), .....




> Нормально так.


Ничё формы.

----------

Михаил_ (03.08.2018)

----------


## Кеин

> Фраза вот:
> Во время жизни Будды вполне были буддисты-миряне-горожане, *и* на протяжении всей истории были (а нравы, что тогда, что на протяжении истории похлеще современных имелись, и ничего, и арьянства достигали - ростовщики, цари и благородная свита.... и горожане различных родов деятельности) *и* сейчас есть.
> 
> Современные примеры:
> Шри Сатья Нарайян Гоенка , Сакья Тринзин Ринпоче, Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче, Намхай Норбу Ринпоче, Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче,  Алан Уоллес,  Алекс Берзин, Роберт Турман, Юй Кан .....


Спасибо за список современных арьев по-вашему мнению.




> Ничё формы.


Ничего особенного.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Спасибо за список современных арьев по-вашему мнению.
> 
> 
> .


У меня нет арьямометра (к счастью)))
Но это все Достойные буддисты миряне 
(и современные ничем не хуже исторических, просто исторические дальше по времени и овеяны постхристиански трепетными ореолом, касаемо же ближних то вполне срабатывает привычная тенденция - "нет достойных в своём отечестве" , паттерн в основе которого пренебрежительное отношение к себе переносимое на окружающих. При этом в Индиях-Азия вполне хорошо относятся к современным наставникам и также хорошо относились если рассмотреть в исторической ретроспективе вплоть до жизни Будды(ведь - уважающие себя, способны проявить уважение и к другим) )




> Ничего особенного.


Тож не совсем в моём вкусе (но на вкус и цвет (а и то и то тож рупа), как известно товарища - нет ))

----------


## Alex

> Такое ощущение, что на БФ день сурка...


Так вся сансара — один большой день сурка, вы не замечали? :-)

----------


## Кеин

> У меня нет арьямометра (к счастью)))


Есть притча или история, вроде дзенская. Сидел один мужик и утверждал какой он достигший, другой подошёл и втащил ему, у того сразу гнев возник. Было достижение и не стало. ;-)




> Но это все Достойные буддисты миряне (и современные ничем не хуже исторических, просто исторические дальше по времени и овеяны постхристиански трепетными ореолом )


Вам виднее, конечно.




> Тож не совсем в моём вкусе (но на вкус и цвет (а и то и то тож рупа), как известно товарища - нет ))


Мда.
Хочу уточнить, вы серьёзно подумали что фраза в моём сообщении "нормально так" это комментарий на картинку? Мысль не возникала, что она относится к эффективности проповеди Будды?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Есть притча или история, вроде дзенская. Сидел один мужик и утверждал какой он достигший, другой подошёл и втащил ему, у того сразу гнев возник. Было достижение и не стало. ;-)


Всяко бывает.
Да и притч всяких много, как и афоризмов красочных. 



> Хочу уточнить, вы серьёзно подумали что фраза в моём сообщении "нормально так" это комментарий на картинку? Мысль не возникала, что она относится к эффективности проповеди Будды?


А, что там не так ?
Нарушено какоето правило Винаи ? Если да, то какое ? и что требуется при данном нарушении ?
(при жизни Будды и не такое ведь бывало( вот с теми, кто типа лучше современников и способны были на Архатство) , откуда все правила  Виная и возникали)

Иль может Вам завидно, что традиционный буддист бросил взгляд на формы.
А зажатый в рамки западной духовности - себя гнетёт и за меньшее ?

----------


## Кеин

> А, что там не так ?
> Нарушено какоето правило Винаи ? Если да, то какое ?


Да не суть. Спасибо за искренность ;-)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.08.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да не суть. Спасибо за искренность ;-)


Картинку, то Вы для чегото вставили ?

Во время жизни Будды, каждая новая фраза могла кардинально менять человека.
А сейчас этих фраз, что на любой случай можно привести "крылатое выражение" (ну иль картинку вставить, байку или притчу рассказать и т.п.)

Вот Вы когда последний раз встречали высказывание (фразу, текст, лекцию и т.п.) - которые реально торкали и на всю последующую жизнь меняли чтото внутри ?

(п.с. ну и плюс накопление и простроение сети внутреннего позитива (пуньи) должно быть, чтоб когда фраза торкнула были и силы и возможности это осуществить в жизни, а то ведь напр. большинство курящих и знают что вредно и здоровыми хотят быть - и курят )).
пунья также разными методами накапливается и сеть позитива простраивается, с этим также надо работать и причём для этой цели - работать именно в позитивном ключе (негатив, любой, что по отношению к себе, что к другим - это разрушает)).

----------


## Кеин

> Картинку, то Вы для чегото вставили ?


Смотрел канал(mystery shack на ютубе), там всякие картинки под музыку - она там была, я её и вставил, уже после написания сообщения. Спонтанно как-то всё. Надеюсь ничьи религиозные чувства не были задеты.




> Вот Вы когда последний раз встречали высказывание (фразу, текст, лекцию и т.п.) - которые реально торкали и на всю последующую жизнь меняли чтото внутри ?


Очень давно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.08.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Смотрел канал(mystery shack на ютубе), там всякие картинки под музыку - она там была, я её и вставил, уже после написания сообщения. Спонтанно как-то всё. 
> .


Бывает )

А теперь давайте вернёмся к буддистам-мирянам современности.

Что - не так ?
Чем ожидания не оправдывают ?
И чего ожидается ?
Присуще ли это вообще буддизму ?
Или есть лишь со стороны ожидающего ?
Действительно ли это вообще, как возможное в реальности ?
И нужное ли, или смысл польза и благо буддизма заключён может в чёмто ином ?


(предлагаю, прежде чем ответить, обратить внимание и на примеры буддистов-мирян прошлого.
да и отвечать то конечно для себя ) )

----------


## Кеин

> Бывает )
> 
> А теперь давайте вернёмся к буддистам-мирянам современности.


Воздержусь, пожалуй ;-)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.08.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Won Soeng, вам не кажется странным, что вы даете наставления, о которых вас не просили?


тоже давно подмечал. возможно имело бы смысл попытаться разобраться (автору) что им движет при этом.?

----------


## Антарадхана

> Так вся сансара — один большой день сурка, вы не замечали? :-)


Конечно замечал, и день сурка, и шоу Трумана. БФу и его участникам вообще большое спасибо! Если бы не пришел на него в далеком 2001 году, может и не заинтересовался бы Дхаммой всерьез, ограничившись теми несколькими книгами, что прочитал до этого.

По теме. Все таки чтобы устранить пошлую страсть (как и недоброжелательность) на глубинном уровне, нужно обрести понимание опасности этих вещей (которые подобны ядовитым змеям, свернувшимся на груди), и выработать отвращение к ним (понимать их низость и отвратительность, ведущую к падению и страданиям). Эти вещи подобны трупу собаки или человеческому трупу, повешенному на шею, который из-за випалласы воспринимался как украшение, а когда видение исправляется, становится видно истинное положение вещей. Поэтому начинать нужно с воззрений, сутты, сутты и еще раз сутты, правильное направление внимания, очищение и исправление открывшихся загрязнений и недостатков, осознанность и бдительность к поступкам, словам и помыслам, четырехчастное правильное усилие по отношению к мыслям. Ну а как жажда чувственных удовольствий, недоброжелательность и другие помехи будут отброшены, там и джхана не за горами и випассана.

----------

Won Soeng (04.08.2018), Михаил_ (04.08.2018)

----------


## Raudex

> Нарушено какое-то правило Винаи ? Если да, то какое ? и что требуется при данном нарушении ?


Уже обсуждали как то это фоту, нет тут нарушений.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.08.2018)

----------


## Йен

> Уже обсуждали как то это фоту, нет тут нарушений.


К тому же, там по ходу вообще катой.  :Facepalm:  :Confused:

----------

Alex (03.08.2018)

----------


## Кеин

Бханте   @*Raudex*
А есть ли какие-то канонические комментарии или мнение учителей на этот отрывок из Махапариниббана сутты(?):
_
Ānandapucchākathā

Вопросы Ананды
"Katha.m maya.m, bhante, mātugāme pa.tipajjāmā"ti?

Тогда почтенный Ананда обратился к Благословенному: "Господин! Как нам следует вести себя с женщинами?" 

"Adassana.m, ānandā"ti.

"Не смотрите на них, Ананда!"

"Dassane, bhagavā, sati katha.m pa.tipajjitabban"ti?

"Но если мы видим их, как поступать?"

"Anālāpo, ānandā"ti.

"Не разговаривайте, Ананда!"

"Ālapantena pana, bhante, katha.m pa.tipajjitabban"ti?

"Но если они начнут разговоры?"

"Sati, ānanda, upa.t.thāpetabbā"ti.

"Тогда, Ананда, пребывайте в памятовании"
_
( https://dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn16.htm#_Toc42753370 )

----------

Raudex (03.08.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Такое ощущение, что на БФ день сурка, где из года в год, из десятилетия в десятилетие, кто-то пытается убедить всех в своей просветленности и жаждет одарить всех ИСТИНОЙ, а несколько человек пытаются объяснить другим читателям, что он никакой не просветленный, и подшучивают над ним.





> Все нормально: вы его одному хорошему качеству поучаете - неотложности практики сосредоточения, а он вас другому - нравственности и морали. Так и должны поступать настоящие братья-буддисты.


Ну не дурдом ли? %)
То --  "день сурка" (а чего? один из двух ну о-о-очень на сурка похож, да ещё и, образно говоря, проснулся, выдав путанный рецепт дхьяны от полового влечения, хотя основатель его школы неоднократно "любил женщин", в промежутках, как понимаю, между дхьянами? : ), то -- "так и должны поступать"...
Он же выдаёт ничем не обоснованный собственный фырк за "рык будды"...
Теперь у него -- вообще, блеф без зазрения отсутствующей совести: "я вижу  четыре истины, ясно, прямо и без сомнений, вхожу в дхьяны и в нирвану".
И входит, и выходит, как реальный сурок-арахант, образно говоря? : )

На полях: есть категория человекообразных существ, дружить с которыми -- себе вредить. 
С такими дружить/общаться не следует, как и потакать им. Об этом есть и у Благословенного...

----------

Alex (03.08.2018)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Ну не дурдом ли? %)
> То --  "день сурка" (а чего? один из двух ну о-о-очень на сурка похож, да ещё и, образно говоря, проснулся, выдав путанный рецепт дхьяны от полового влечения, хотя основатель его школы неоднократно "любил женщин", в промежутках, как понимаю, между дхьянами? : ), то -- "так и должны поступать"...
> Он же выдаёт ничем не обоснованный собственный фырк за "рык будды"...
> Теперь у него -- вообще, блеф без зазрения отсутствующей совести: "я вижу  четыре истины, ясно, прямо и без сомнений, вхожу в дхьяны и в нирвану".
> И входит, и выходит, как реальный сурок-арахант, образно говоря? : )
> 
> На полях: есть категория человекообразных существ, дружить с которыми -- себе вредить. 
> С такими дружить/общаться не следует, как и потакать им. Об этом есть и у Благословенного...


Отвечу, раз уж этот пост был в ответ на мои сообщения.

То, что БТР заявляет о каких-то своих достижениях, возможно заблуждаясь на этот счет, и какие у этого будут последствия - это его проблемы. Но вот это: "есть категория человекообразных существ" - не здраво же, нехорошо, неумело.

----------

Won Soeng (04.08.2018), Владимир Николаевич (03.08.2018), Шварц (03.08.2018)

----------


## Raudex

> Бханте   @*Raudex*
> А есть ли какие-то канонические комментарии или мнение учителей на этот отрывок из Махапариниббана сутты(?):


На английском и русском нет, насколько я знаю. В сутте указания слишком общие, мне неизвестны непосредственно правила на данную тему, за то, конечно же, известны случаи общения бхиккху с женщинами, скорее всего эти слова - рекомендации, предпочтительные действия, а не предписания, подобного в суттах много.

----------

Кеин (04.08.2018)

----------


## Балдинг

> необходимо уединение на дикой природе. Лес, звезды, вода, звуки природы и желательно чтобы никого вокруг. Погружение, растворение, благость (не так ярко выраженная, как выше). И аналитическая медитация. Вот в этом есть громадная потребность и необходимость


Sorry for of. Если не секрет, то (как бы для более фактурного представления) не могли бы развернуть первый аспект по таким позициям:
- как часто Вам удается уединяться в дикой природе?
- стационарно проживаете в мегаполисе, городе или сельском населенном пункте?
- сколько времени длится один выход в уединенную дикую природу?
- проводятся ли уединения круглый год, включая зимний период со снегом, ветрами и морозом?

И второй аспект, какие объекты используются Вами для аналитических медитаций?

Спасибо

----------


## Юй Кан

> Отвечу, раз уж этот пост был в ответ на мои сообщения.


Спасиб за снисходительность, хотя отвечали -- и вполне лестно -- на посты, адресованные не Вам. : )
Вот, к примеру:



> Все нормально: вы его одному хорошему качеству поучаете - неотложности практики сосредоточения, а он вас другому - нравственности и морали. Так и должны поступать настоящие братья-буддисты.





> То, что БТР заявляет о каких-то своих достижениях, возможно заблуждаясь на этот счет, и какие у этого будут последствия - это его проблемы. Но вот это: "есть категория человекообразных существ" - не здраво же, нехорошо, неумело.


Не было вопроса, чьи это проблемы и т.д. И не будет.
У Вас, видимо, не ахти как с памятью...
Более 15 лет на форуме Вон Сон ака BTR периодически/хронически блефует, искажает Дхамму, клевещет, лжёт и т.п. И вдруг кто-то (см. в зеркало?) любезно выдаёт ему одобрение за поучения срочности практики сосредоточения, выданные другому (мну, ага : ) . Так ведь и эти наставления -- блеф с позиции "видящего четыре истины и входящего в дхьяны и нирвану". Ибо даются они не для того, чтобы подвигнуть на что-то мну, а -- дабы возвысить-ся.

Что до человекообразных существ -- искренне: не могу назвать человеком не имеющего чести и совести. А он -- именно таков: заслужил.
И по поводу таких Благословенным сказано:

28. Если найдешь разумного друга, готового идти вместе, праведно живущего, мудрого, превозмогшего все невзгоды, — иди с ним, радостный и вдумчивый.

329. Если не найдешь разумного друга, готового идти вместе, праведно живущего, мудрого, — иди один, как царь, отказавшийся от завоеванного царства, или как слон в слоновом лесу.
Заодно: напоминая о нравственности, опираясь на канонические будд. тексты, никогда не пытался наставлять кого-то нравственности.
Тем паче -- того же Вон Сона ака BTR. Просто в силу того, что в возрасте за сорок надо бы хотя бы не врать системно, уж не говоря о том, что, выдавая ся за буддиста -- непозволительно подменять Дхамму/Дхарму собственными фантазиями.

----------


## Юй Кан

Строгое о женщинах есть в суттах, с комментом.
Например:

*Патхама канхасаппа сутта: Змея (I)*
АН 5.229 
редакция перевода: 03.09.2013
Перевод с английского: SV

источник: 
"Anguttara Nikaya by Bodhi, p. 830"
[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, есть эти пять опасностей в чёрной змее. Какие пять? Она
* (1) нечистая,
* (2) зловонная,
* (3) пугающая,
* (4) опасная,
* (5) предаёт друзей.Таковы пять опасностей в чёрной змее. Точно также, есть эти пять опасностей в женщинах. Какие пять? Они нечистые… предают друзей. Таковы пять опасностей в женщинах»1.

==================================================
1	_По мнению Дост. Бодхи, подобные, как правило, короткие, изредка встречающиеся в Ангуттара Никае женоненавистнические сутты могут быть поздней вставкой неких монахов, напуганных собственной сексуальностью, или же нежелающих признавать духовный потенциал женщин. С полной уверенностью нельзя сказать о том, говорил ли Будда именно так, или же нет, однако подобные утверждения целиком противоречат другим, менее предвзятым по духу суттам о женщинах._
Рискну чуть дополнить от себя.
Была ситуация, когда Благословенный трижды категорически отказывал Ананде позволить создание женской сангхи. Подробнее -- здесь: http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...i-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Михаил_ (04.08.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

И ещё -- фота о... чудесатости : ) женщин.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.08.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А для мирян, что то про женщин есть ?

А то семейных сор и так немало, а почитает мирянин сутту для монахов и будет к своей жене как к змее относиться )))
(вместо того чтоб ей украшения покупать, как Будда советовал )
А могут и вообще молодые прочесть, что ещё с любящими матерями (тоже женщины) живут (
А на ключевое обращение "монахи" никто ведь и внимание не обратит. 
Все ведь аскеты, анахореты, отрекшиеся от мира, ушедшие в бездомность, монахи нищенствующие Бхикшу (и не важно, что и дом\квартира свои собственные есть и жена\мама под боком  и т.д и т.п, и в Бхикшу-Сангху за упасампадой  почемуто - нет нет )

----------


## Юй Кан

Привычка недоговаривать (типа "вместо того чтоб ей..."), нагнетая и обобщая, -- неблагая, потому чуть дополню.

У кого семейных ссор и так немало -- тому надо к семейному психологу с женою и всеми этими ссорами.
И, опять-таки, не нужно бы делать из мужчин/мужей -- полудурков, не способных узреть в сутте обращение "Монахи!", да ещё и не обратить внимание на комментарий.

А что касается взаимоотношений мирян как жён и мужей, есть общедоступное:

Пятью способами, молодой домохозяин, должен муж служить жене как Западу:

(1) быть вежливым с ней,
(2) не презирать ее,
(3) быть верным ей,
(4) передавать ей полномочия,
(5) обеспечивая ее украшениями.

Жена, которой ее муж так служит как Западу, проявляет состраданию к своему мужу пятью способами:

(1) она хорошо исполняет свои обязанности ,
(2) она гостеприимна к родственникам и окружающим 
(3) она верна,
(4) она сберегает то, что он приносит,
(5) она искусна и трудолюбива в исполнении своих обязанностей.

Этими пятью способами жена проявляет сострадание к своему мужу, который служит ей как Западу. Так он охватывает Запад, делая его безопасным и надежным.
Как понимаю себе, если в семье ссоры (а у кого их нет и не было? : ), но не просто, а -- головокрушительные, то почти наверняка никакого служения Западу там нет и не будет, хоть какие сутты им ни рекомендуй.
Правильная семья -- это ведь взаимодополнение, причём иногда -- жертвенное...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.08.2018), Иван З. (04.08.2018), Михаил_ (04.08.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Кстати, друг  @*Кеин* , а хотите святых от буддизма живущих в миру увидеть ?

Познакомьтесь с Жёнами и Матерями мирян буддистов пытающихся следовать наставлениям для монахов.

----------

Alex (04.08.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (04.08.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Привычка недоговаривать (типа "вместо того чтоб ей..."), нагнетая и обобщая, -- неблагая, потому чуть дополню.
> 
> ....


Так я надеялся, что Вы и ссылку дадите, а не только цитату )
Так, что ещё чуть чуть дополню:

Сигаловада сутта

----------


## Антарадхана

> Более 15 лет на форуме Вон Сон ака BTR периодически/хронически блефует, искажает Дхамму, клевещет, лжёт и т.п. И вдруг кто-то (см. в зеркало?) любезно выдаёт ему одобрение за поучения срочности практики сосредоточения, выданные другому (мну, ага : ) . Так ведь и эти наставления -- блеф с позиции "видящего четыре истины и входящего в дхьяны и нирвану". Ибо даются они не для того, чтобы подвигнуть на что-то мну, а -- дабы возвысить-ся.


По форме - это было именно то, что я написал. Вы же, сразу самую плохую мотивацию у него подозреваете. Он вполне может мотивироваться помощью в практике другим, своими советами по практике сосредоточения, чем, как я уверен он и мотивируется. Другое дело, что он может ошибаться о характере своих достижений. Я думаю, что он не лжет по поводу своих самадхи, которые тоже хорошие и полезные, но все же по описанию еще не джханы, а самадхи уровня кама-локи. А заблуждения по поводу уровня достижений - это совсем не тоже самое, что намеренное введение в заблуждение, с целью материальной выгоды или возвеличивания в глазах других.




> Просто в силу того, что в возрасте за сорок надо бы хотя бы не врать системно, уж не говоря о том, что, выдавая ся за буддиста -- непозволительно подменять Дхамму/Дхарму собственными фантазиями.


Опять же - это не такой уж тяжкий проступок. Так он научился Дхамме, и если где-то искажает, то не со злым умыслом нанести вред Дхамме, а потому что так по его мнению Дхамма толкуется. Я хоть и редко читаю его посты, в силу их масштабности и поэтичности, но все же помню, что он писал вполне умелые вещи о Дхамме, хотя были и довольно спорные вещи, которые я оспаривал. Всегда можно его поправить, или подождать пока его поправят другие люди. Кто из нас не заблуждался... 

P.S. Что касается укоров в раздутом самомнении, то даже у некоторых Арьев оно может еще быть довольно активным.

----------

Raudex (04.08.2018), Won Soeng (04.08.2018), Владимир Николаевич (04.08.2018), Иван З. (04.08.2018), Шварц (04.08.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я хоть и редко читаю его посты, в силу их масштабности и поэтичности, но все же помню, что он писал вполне умелые вещи о Дхамме, хотя были и довольно спорные вещи, которые я оспаривал. Всегда можно его поправить, или подождать пока его поправят другие люди. Кто из нас не заблуждался...


Да, всегда можно иметь вполне искушённое мнение, редко читая посты/тексты, о которых речь. : )
Так вот я читаю их (как и больш-во прочих) практически всегда и, как правило, вношу исправления, не ожидая, когда поправят другие, для которых/которым, как правило, его искажения либо приемлемы, либо без разницы...




> P.S. Что касается укоров в раздутом самомнении, то даже у некоторых Арьев оно может еще быть довольно активным.


А нет укоров. Где увидели? Есть констатация фактов. Причём (особенно последнее время) -- без персонального обращения к автору надменных постов.

Ладно. С Вами понятно: для Вас его позы/фантазии лишь чуть-чуть "не дотягивают"... В частности, его вонсонизм -- до буддизма Татхагаты (равным которому он давно себя полагает), а вонсонистская нирвана -- до ниббаны уровня кама-локи? : )

Всё, не буду мешать Вашим деликатным играм со словами, оправдывающим Вон Сона.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну не дурдом ли? %)
> То --  "день сурка" (а чего? один из двух ну о-о-очень на сурка похож, да ещё и, образно говоря, проснулся, выдав путанный рецепт дхьяны от полового влечения, хотя основатель его школы неоднократно "любил женщин", в промежутках, как понимаю, между дхьянами? : ), то -- "так и должны поступать"...
> Он же выдаёт ничем не обоснованный собственный фырк за "рык будды"...
> Теперь у него -- вообще, блеф без зазрения отсутствующей совести: "я вижу  четыре истины, ясно, прямо и без сомнений, вхожу в дхьяны и в нирвану".
> И входит, и выходит, как реальный сурок-арахант, образно говоря? : )
> 
> На полях: есть категория человекообразных существ, дружить с которыми -- себе вредить. 
> С такими дружить/общаться не следует, как и потакать им. Об этом есть и у Благословенного...


Вы продолжаете раскрввать свой ум, свои склонности, свои претензии на нравственность. Когда Вы остаетесь собой, не пытаетесь вводить людей в заблуждение - Вы получаете от людей именно то, чего заслуживает и можете это использовать для исправления заблуждений и обуздания омрачений. Но чаще всего - не будете. Вы будете думать, что другие менее нравственны чем Вы, поскольку именно такова Ваша склонность в этой жизни: драматизировать нравственность (а не обуздать ум)

----------

Монферран (04.08.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Sorry for of. Если не секрет, то (как бы для более фактурного представления) не могли бы развернуть первый аспект по таким позициям:
> - как часто Вам удается уединяться в дикой природе?
> - стационарно проживаете в мегаполисе, городе или сельском населенном пункте?
> - сколько времени длится один выход в уединенную дикую природу?
> - проводятся ли уединения круглый год, включая зимний период со снегом, ветрами и морозом?
> 
> И второй аспект, какие объекты используются Вами для аналитических медитаций?
> 
> Спасибо



Возможно сложилось впечатление , что я как монах ухожу в непроходимые места) Нет, я не уезжаю за тысячи км. Я купил участок в красивом месте в очень маленьком садоводстве. Рядом почти море и озера. Вековые сосны/ели. Легко находится место где только ты и природа, дикий берег. только ты и вековая нетронутая природа, тысячелетние камни-валуны, волны, ветер, сосны, море до горизонта. Уезжаю при первой возможности (по факту- на выходных, выезд 2-3 дня). Живу в мегаполисе. Но у меня в нем больше нет никаких интересов, связывает только работа. Для меня приезд туда - это как после рабочего дня или просто работы ты садишься в кресло, расслабляешься и вот этот выдох облегчения) - вот, это оно.
Зимой сложнее и реже. В промозглую сырость и слякоть там не очень. Дома нет, пока просто бытовка с эл.батареей.  пока так. Ну надо еще сказать, что я в эти места ездил уже лет 20 с палатками (с тусами-компашками тогда еще), так что все не с бухты-барахты.

По поводу тем. Нет такого, типа а не заняться ли мне аналитической медитацией, какую бы тему выбрать. Это постоянный естественный процесс. Рассматривается все, текущие эмоции, состояния, напряги(даже очень мелкие), события. Озознавание и разбирание, что это есть. Естественно в буддийском понимании сути, картины мира. Вот уточка проплыла. Видишь в ней живое существо, пытаешься представить ее мироощущение. Все в контексте коренных опор. Колесо бытия, 4БИ, картины вселенной (как самой по себе, так и ее возникновения, это уже космология). Свое положение/место во всем этом.
Я и в городе этим занимаюсь, и на работе, это какой-то естественный процесс. Просто на природе по другому. Вот сидишь под деревом, смотришь на эту столетнюю елку. Думаешь, понимаешь что ты и она - одно и то же(не в том смысле, что ты деревянный)) Вот просто даже раскладываешь на клетки, молекулы, атомы, протоны, .. калапы. И понимаешь, что все едино. "тверди" об'екта не существует, это только иллюзия сознания. И вот начал вроде с интеллектуального анализа, а состояние возникает не "интеллектуальное", а реальное - состояние единения, умиротворения, даже блаженства некоего, "отпускает" мощно. В городском каменном мешке это все сложнее, не так.

----------

Alex (04.08.2018), Балдинг (04.08.2018), Владимир Николаевич (04.08.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Спасиб за снисходительность, хотя отвечали -- и вполне лестно -- на посты, адресованные не Вам. : )
> Вот, к примеру:
> 
> 
> 
> Не было вопроса, чьи это проблемы и т.д. И не будет.
> У Вас, видимо, не ахти как с памятью...
> Более 15 лет на форуме Вон Сон ака BTR периодически/хронически блефует, искажает Дхамму, клевещет, лжёт и т.п. И вдруг кто-то (см. в зеркало?) любезно выдаёт ему одобрение за поучения срочности практики сосредоточения, выданные другому (мну, ага : ) . Так ведь и эти наставления -- блеф с позиции "видящего четыре истины и входящего в дхьяны и нирвану". Ибо даются они не для того, чтобы подвигнуть на что-то мну, а -- дабы возвысить-ся.
> 
> ...


Вы порой верно обнаруживаете склонности, но неверно их приписываете другим. Они - Ваши. Вы драматизируете самовозвеличение за счет других, жаждете этого, но не можете себе позволить, от того так оевниво возбуждаетесь, когда в поведении других подозреваете эту жажду.

Уделяйте внимание жажде, не завидуйте и не ревнуйте. Вы много знаете о Дхарме, но все еще не видите ясно: вот - страдание, вот - причина, вот - прекращение, вот - путь. Вы полагаете, что никто не может этого видеть прежде Вас, а кто заявит, что видит - непременно блефует. А заявляет, чтобы непременно самовозвеличиться. 

Вот к чему ведет Вас драматизация идей и не знание собственных склонностей и привязанностей. 

Вы легко возбуждаетесь и трудно признаете собственный ум омраченным беспокойством, не стремитесь к невозмутимости. Вы давно подменили Дхарму своими морализациями и питаете лишь нетерпимость. Вы видитесь себе строгим, но справедливым, но это имеет другое название. Капризный и обидчивый.

Если Вы можеье проявить знанте Дхармы и умелые качества - самое время это сделать. Необузданным умом Вы лишь погружаетесь в дрязги и недоброжелательность. Чем бы Вы это для себя ни оправдывали и каким бы гадким я не представал Вам в Вашем воображении - Вы воюете с химерами собственных заблуждений. 

Я не собираюсь нравиться Вашим иллюзиям. Пусть прявляют себя, волнуют Ваш ум, пока вы сами не решитесь их унять и отбросить. 

Проявляйте себя и дальше, как есть, это лучший способ показать себе - себя.
Сейчас Вы думаете, что Ваш ум чистое зеркало? Посмотрите, что всплывает на его поверхность. Покажите это себе.

----------

Антарадхана (04.08.2018), Монферран (04.08.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> тоже давно подмечал. возможно имело бы смысл попытаться разобраться (автору) что им движет при этом.?


Сострадание движет. Люди порой думают, что никто не может видеть их природу лучше, чем они сами. И никто не смеет им возражать или их учить. И вообще должны относиться к ним с особым пиететом. И что если нет?

Вы когда мне написали - Вами так же движет сострадание. Когда Вы будете ясно видеть прекращение страдания, то поймете, что в этих наставлениях нет никакоц проблемы. Проблема в драматизации идеи "как он смеет делать мне замечание". Так что делайте на здоровье, если считаете нужным. Но если встречаете только отпор, можете сделать вывод о характере собеседника и адаптироваться под него.

----------

Монферран (04.08.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> в этих наставлениях нет никакоц проблемы. Проблема в драматизации идеи "как он смеет делать мне замечание".


ну здесь для меня есть некий смутный момент. я не могу представить, чтобы Будда, например, давал наставления с таким нажимом и напором. 
участвует ли в тех постах ваше эго и в какой степени- я не знаю, не экстрасенс) здесь уж вам самому смотреть стоит.

----------


## Юй Кан

О, свежий вонсонитский трэд: раздраматизация.
(Раньше упор делался исключительно на размистификации. Тоже мистически красивое слово! : )
Рассмотрим.

Что означает "уход от драматизации" ака "раздраматизация" нравственности?
Это -- сокровенная фирменная фишка вонсонизма: забить на нравственность.

Но если ты, к примеру, периодически проводишь время в дхьянах и нирванах (тоже, естественно, нога за ногу -- без драматизации), а в промежутках любишь (тоже без малейшей драматизации!) чему-то наставляемых тобою женщин, то ты просто используешь некий якобы буддизм для привлечения женщин или самок.

В чём и состоит разница между правильным/реальным буддизмом: буддизм, начинающийся с нравственности, требует достаточно серьёзной драматизации практик, т.е. -- всё больших и больших усилий в самобуздании (_начиная с собственного ума!_) при постепенном продвижении по Пути... Иначе -- вонсонизм с его запростецкими хождениями по дхьянам и нирванам уровня... кама-локи : ).

И в этом смысле, образно говоря, правильный буддизм это вполне драматическое (для больш-ва) затягивание пояса на брюках/штанах, а не поиск труселей с вкрай раз-дра-ма-ти-зи-ро-ван-ны-ми резинками при обуздании ума, на чём строго настаивает вонсонизм.

----------

Михаил_ (06.08.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

И эТо тоже Ваша драматизация - если не драматизировать нравственность - значит забить на нее. Обычные крайности. Зато обличать в безнравственности, называя фактом не то, что я Вам написал, а то, каким я Вам вижусь - это для Вас не передергивание. 

Вы заморочены и это заставляет Вас горячиться. На пустом месте, в котором Вы сами себе раздуваете пламя драмы. И вот сейчас изводитесь, пытаясь оправдать это свое компульсивое гавязчивое состояние тем, что все Вы правильно увидели и надо мерзавца обличить. Это происходит в Вашем уме, это Вы питаете вниманием, за это Вы цепляетесь.

----------

Михаил_ (06.08.2018), Монферран (04.08.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> ну здесь для меня есть некий смутный момент. я не могу представить, чтобы Будда, например, давал наставления с таким нажимом и напором. 
> участвует ли в тех постах ваше эго и в какой степени- я не знаю, не экстрасенс) здесь уж вам самому смотреть стоит.


Нажим и напор видится там, где что-то прогибается и продавливается.
В нажиме и напоре нет проблемы. Проблема в невнимательности, беззаботности, беспечности.

Вы бы не хотели, чтобы на Вас оказывали нажим, поэтому Вы осторожны и деликатны. Кто-то убежден, что силен, оттого не сторонится драки.

----------

Монферран (04.08.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Занятно... Кто-нить растолкует мне, как успокаивать ум, не следуя достаточно жёсткой нравственности (ака шила-парамите), начинающейся с пяти обетов мирянина?

----------

Alex (04.08.2018)

----------


## Иван З.

Господа, спасибо вам за дискуссию, но не хотелось бы скатывать тред в флуд и разборки.  :Smilie:  Может быть прекратить это обсуждение, не относящееся к теме успокоения сексуального желания и излишней привязанности к нему?
   Пока из тех, кто отписался на этот счет успеха так и не достиг в этом, не освободился от этой страсти. А, как с нами поделился бханте Раудекс, даже медитация о непривлекательности тела не очень действует.. Может быть, кто-то напишет еще "истории успеха". Хотя сам по себе факт воздержания, даже без преодоления желания, это уже успех.
   Мой же опыт такой, что опираться чисто на осознанность излишне самоуверенно, даже если ты отслеживаешь целиком возникновение всех этих мыслей, то все равно можешь осознанно в это все удариться. И это мешает практике, по крайней мере чрезмерное увлечение. Видимо, созерцание, как метод освобождения, работает только тогда, когда есть не просто внимательность, а глубокое понимание феноменов и есть распознавание 3-х характеристиках в этих чувствах, мыслях, ощущениях, которые составляют сексуальное желание. И есть умение поддерживать это видение не только в медитации, но в жизни. 
   Поэтому нужны дополнительные средства. Я, скажу честно, не много времени тратил на медитацию о непривлекательности человеческого тела или о частях тела. Может кто-то поделится своим опытом. Я встречал сообщения одного человека, который вроде бы с помощью именно этих практик смог очиститься от этого желания и к моменту написания поста воздерживался долгое время. Ссылку не приведу, но все было в духе аналитической медитации - сперва анализ того, каково тело и когда мы приходим к выводу и четкому ощущению, что привлекательность его во многом надумана и что тело это составной феномен и т.д. то тогда потом на этом ощущении концентрируемся, удерживаем, какое-то время. Потом когда эта страсть возникает, то вспоминаем то ощущение полученное и закрепленное в медитации. Я пробовал, был эффект, но мал. Не знаю, потому что я уделил мало времени методу или потому что метод не самый подходящий. 
   Также скажу, что хатха йога (довольно регулярно ей занимаюсь лет 5, наверное) не сильно уменьшает желание, по крайней мере в моем случае. У йогов есть концепция (и не безосновательная), что омрачения отражены на физическом уровне в теле, на энергетическом уровне в загрязнении энергетических центров. Телесно я стал более гибок, в том числе, суставы тазобедренные, ноги стали гибче, но какого-то сильного воздействия на сексуальность это не оказало в сторону ее уменьшения. Не знаю, может быть, те кто концентрируется на энергетических центрах (свадхистана, например) или поднимает энергию, визуализируя, как она идет по позвоночнику в верх в макушку, достигают результатов каких-то, но это не совсем буддийские практики, хотя вроде бы они есть в тибетском буддизме, но там с чакрами для других целей работают.

----------

Михаил_ (06.08.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Занятно... Кто-нить растолкует мне, как успокаивать ум, не следуя достаточно жёсткой нравственности (ака шила-парамите), начинающейся с пяти обетов мирянина?


Нравственность видится жесткой уму не знающему покоя, омраченному страстями, страхами и беспечностью.

Для спокойного ума нравственность естественна. Пребывайте в спокойном уме и не нужно ничего жестко успокаивать.

----------

Монферран (04.08.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Сексуальная неудовлетворенность поддается прямому исследованию. Что ее питает, что лишает ее питания. Она непостоянна, пожтому можно направлять внимание к ее возникновению и ее прекращению. 

Но проблемой может быть и излишняя жажда тотальной асексуальности. Не нужно бросаться в крайности/ когда Вы видите условия возникновения сексуальной неудовлетворенности, Вы видите и условия прекращения. Не ищите панацею, ритуальные средства. Исследуйте и пребывайте в прекращении. И не доверяйте поборникам тотальной свободы тела отфизических потребностей, а ума от психических. Свобода - это не освобождение цепляющегося ума, а пребывание в нецеплянии. Те кто этого не знают - пытаются взять один ум и претащить его в другие условия. Мучают своими иллюзиями себя и других.

----------

Монферран (04.08.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Мои извинения, но нравственность -- не виде'ния омрачённого ума, а реальная практика, рекомендованная Татхагатой (начиная с пяти обетов) и спо-соб-ству-ю-ща-я обузданию ума, без которой никакого успокоения ума (т.е. и прекращения чувственных влечений) не будет, сколько ни ставь всё с ног на голову...

----------


## Йен

> Пока из тех, кто отписался на этот счет успеха так и не достиг в этом, не освободился от этой страсти.


От страсти к чувственным удовольствиям освобождаются только на уровне анагамина, временное же освобождение происходит в джхане. В суттах монахи используют три способа обуздания сексуального влечения: http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.08.2018), Михаил_ (06.08.2018), Шварц (05.08.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> О, свежий вонсонитский трэд: раздраматизация.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l_PmoXu6Ow

----------


## Антарадхана

> И в этом смысле, образно говоря, правильный буддизм это вполне драматическое (для больш-ва) затягивание пояса на брюках/штанах, а не поиск труселей с вкрай раз-дра-ма-ти-зи-ро-ван-ны-ми резинками при обуздании ума, на чём строго настаивает вонсонизм.


Недоброжелательность - намного более опасная помеха духовному совершенствованию, чем жажда чувственных удовольствий. Жажда чувственных удовольствий ведет к новому рождению в мирах кама-локи, причем при развитой нравственности мирянина - это рождение может быть и в мирах дэвов. Недоброжелательность же, ведет к гневу, ненависти, рождению в аду и других нижних мирах.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.08.2018), Михаил_ (06.08.2018), Шварц (05.08.2018)

----------


## Иван З.

> От страсти к чувственным удовольствиям освобождаются только на уровне анагамина


Я про хотя бы устойчивый внешний контроль (это реализовали все монахи) и какое-никакое успокоение. О полном исчезновении страсти можно только помечтать. В сутте упоминается как раз и метод рассмотрения тела и практика осознанности. Я это практиковал, но, вероятно, недостаточно.



> Но когда я вхожу во внутренние апартаменты дворца, будучи сдержанным в теле, сдержанным в речи, сдержанным в уме, имея установленную осознанность, охраняя двери чувств – то такие мысли меня не переполняют.


Но так не получается обычно, к сожалению.  :Smilie:  Не достаточно сильна осознанность, видимо. Может быть, мало вниманию уделял медитации о теле. А у вас как дела? Насколько это медитация помогла, сколько ей заниматься надо, чтобы был эффект? Может встречали, учителей или практиков, для которых это основная медитация или они уделили ей много времени на каком-то этапе.

----------


## Йен

> Я про хотя бы устойчивый внешний контроль (это реализовали все монахи)


С чего вы взяли, что все монахи реализовали устойчивый контроль ) И в суттах есть примеры, когда некоторые бхиккху его теряли и сожительствовали с женщинами или монахинями и даже со своими матерями. Видимо потому и столько сутт для монахов, о непривлекательных качествах женщин, чтобы памятовали о них почаще и разрушали страсть ))




> Но так не получается обычно, к сожалению.  Не достаточно сильна осознанность, видимо. Может быть, мало вниманию уделял медитации о теле. А у вас как дела? Насколько это медитация помогла, сколько ей заниматься надо, чтобы был эффект? Может встречали, учителей или практиков, для которых это основная медитация или они уделили ей много времени на каком-то этапе.


Я же не монах и мне пока незачем так напрягаться )) , про эффект от банальной саматхи написал пару страниц назад. Вообще, любой вид бхаваны - саматха или випассана, временно гасит килесы, это при правильной практике, когда в уме уже присутствуют необходимые для нее качества, развитые до определенного уровня.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.08.2018), Шварц (05.08.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Недоброжелательность - намного более опасная помеха духовному совершенствованию, чем жажда чувственных удовольствий. Жажда чувственных удовольствий ведет к новому рождению в мирах кама-локи, причем при развитой нравственности мирянина - это рождение может быть и в мирах дэвов. Недоброжелательность же, ведет к гневу, ненависти, рождению в аду и других нижних мирах.


А я тут, желая тому же Вон Сону избавиться от вранья, блефа, творений собственного учения, искажений Дхаммы, при чём?

----------


## Иван З.

> С чего вы взяли, что все монахи реализовали устойчивый контроль )


Ну, я про большинство современных монахов, большинство же параджик не совершает. Они получается реализовали контроль.



> эффект от банальной саматхи написал пару страниц назад. Вообще, любой вид бхаваны - саматха или випассана, временно гасит килесы,


Согласен с вами. Однако, есть специальные средства от разных проблем. Я, например, больше практикую анапанасати, когда сижу, хорошо идет, бросать не хочу, но задумался, а не поменять ли ее или часть времени, которую трачу на анапанасати, на медитацию о теле. Чтобы уменьшить желания связанные с ним. Хочу лучше о медитации о теле узнать, "отзывы" так сказать почитать. Ладно, видимо, надо гуглить. Думал, может кто-то здесь напишет.

----------


## Йен

> Согласен с вами. Однако, есть специальные средства от разных проблем. Я, например, больше практикую анапанасати, когда сижу, хорошо идет, бросать не хочу, но задумался, а не поменять ли ее или часть времени, которую трачу на анапанасати, на медитацию о теле. Чтобы уменьшить желания связанные с ним. Хочу лучше о медитации о теле узнать, "отзывы" так сказать почитать. Ладно, видимо, надо гуглить. Думал, может кто-то здесь напишет.


Это разные виды практики, которые описаны в суттах как болезненная и приятная. Анапанасати ведет к четырем джханам, поэтому относится к приятному виду. В основном ее и преподают.
А  созерцание непривлекательности тела (32 части), отвратительности пищи, не восхищение миром, непостоянства обусловленного - относится к болезненному виду. 
Вообще все это лучше под руководством наставника изучать и практиковать. Есть в инете методички от разных учителей, и описания техник, например https://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/kornfi.../living10.html

----------


## Иван З.

> https://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/kornfield/living/living10.html[/url]


Спасибо, читал эту книгу. Как раз в ней у одного из учителей был подробный разбор метода созерцания тела, не помню у кого из. Интересно, есть ли практики у нас или вообще (в англонете, например), у кого эта практика основная, кто ей интенсивно занимается.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну, я про большинство современных монахов, большинство же параджик не совершает. Они получается реализовали контроль.
> 
> .


Свод обетов бикшу оберегает, простаивая несколько уровней дополнительной защиты, прежде чем параджика случиться может . 
Вообще даже шраманерский свод обетов имеет силу оберегать.

Мирянам можно временно принимать, на время затвора\ретрита или на некое определённое  время.
Это, кроме всего прочего, поможет и то что Вас интересует натренировать. Там же и помощь наставника будет, в том числе и методологическая, в том числе и если будут тревожить сексуальные желания во время держания обета.

По книгам же такие вещи практиковать, это как самому себе поставить диагноз одной из многих серьёзных болезней и самому себе назначить одно из многих специальных лекарств.
Причём, как и любой результат самолечения, эффект может быть непредсказуем, можно борясь с человеческим сексуальным желанием(как и со всем, что соответствует  Человечности) и до более низких состояний себя довести (даже если те более опасные клеши(нарака(злоба, гнев, агрессия, паранойя), прет(жадность, алчность, навязчивая потребность, мании) и животных состояний(лень, апатия, притупленность или сумбурность мышления )) и не преобладают, но просто бывают их проявления и  всё ещё есть к ним тенденция).
А вот у бхикшу в отличии от мирян, извиняюсь что повторюсь, есть защита на всех этих "уровнях".

----------


## Руфус

> А я тут, желая тому же Вон Сону избавиться от вранья, блефа, творений собственного учения, искажений Дхаммы, при чём?



В сказке лож да в ней намек добрым молодцам урок. Так само и у Вон Сонга хотя неправда но есть и доля истины.

----------


## Юй Кан

> В сказке лож да в ней намек добрым молодцам урок. Так само и у Вон Сонга хотя неправда но есть и доля истины.


У даосов есть насколько простое, настолько и точное: "Дао есть и в моче, и в кале, но моча и кал -- не Дао". Так и у Вон Сона.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.08.2018), Шуньяананда (04.08.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> У даосов есть насколько простое, настолько и точное: "Дао есть и в моче, и в кале, но моча и кал -- не Дао". Так и у Вон Сона.


у АТТАРа,суфия-"Жизнь-это боль,но боль-это не жизнь"

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.08.2018), Юй Кан (04.08.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> У даосов есть насколько простое, настолько и точное: "Дао есть и в моче, и в кале, но моча и кал -- не Дао". Так и у Вон Сона.


А можно спросить, как в оригинале эта прекрасная цитата?

----------


## Иван З.

> По книгам же такие вещи практиковать, это как самому себе поставить диагноз одной из многих серьёзных болезней и самому себе назначить одно из многих специальных лекарств.


В целом согласен с вами, но книги не просто так учителя дают тоже, это не только "рекламка", но и методы, сутты те же не просто так после Будды существовали и не всегда были просветленные учителя, могущие по ним пояснять что-то, да и многие методы даны точно, ясно и довольно понятны и не требуют передачи. Это все же не тантрийские посвщения в практики йидамов. Можно практиковать и это дает результат, его только надо трезво оценивать и реально смотреть - убывают омрачения ума или нет. А так да, с удовольствием бы пообщался с учителями, которые этой практикой занимаются и обучают ей, посетил бы соответствующий ретрит, чтобы точнее и быстрее ей обучиться. Вот только в России вроде как этого нет, наши тхеравадинские бхиккху пока не учат, а тибетские ламы и чаньские-дзенские учителя, которые бывают обычно таким практикам не обучают. Английский разговорный у меня слаб пока, чтобы ехать в ЮВА одному и там общаться-учиться. Поэтому приходиться в некоторых вопросах больше опираться на книги и отзывы опытных практиков этих методов.



> можно борясь с человеческим сексуальным желанием и до более низких состояний себя довести


Да, еще можно простатит заработать, например. Или гордость раздуть, если держишь какое-то время брахмачарью и так далее. Тут рамками безопасности будет осознанность в плане того, как практики в тебе работают, самонаблюдение и принцип "не навреди", принципе не насилия -  все должно быть естественно, спокойно, развиваться постепенно, чтобы было лучше, чем было до.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.08.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В целом согласен с вами, но книги не просто так учителя дают тоже, это не только "рекламка", но и методы, сутты те же не просто так после Будды существовали и не всегда были просветленные учителя, могущие по ним пояснять что-то, да и многие методы даны точно, ясно и довольно понятны и не требуют передачи. Это все же не тантрийские посвщения в практики йидамов. Можно практиковать и это дает результат, его только надо трезво оценивать и реально смотреть - убывают омрачения ума или нет. А так да, с удовольствием бы пообщался с учителями, которые этой практикой занимаются и обучают ей, посетил бы соответствующий ретрит, чтобы точнее и быстрее ей обучиться. Вот только в России вроде как этого нет, наши тхеравадинские бхиккху пока не учат, а тибетские ламы и чаньские-дзенские учителя, которые бывают обычно таким практикам не обучают. Английский разговорный у меня слаб пока, чтобы ехать в ЮВА одному и там общаться-учиться. Поэтому приходиться в некоторых вопросах больше опираться на книги и отзывы опытных практиков этих методов.
> 
> .


Практики созерцания "непривлекательности" это хоть и не тантрические садханы, но также не общие методы, как напр. анапанасати - общий метод.
Это специальные методы\противоядия которые даются конкретным ученикам в конкретных ситуациях - именно тем у кого есть проблемы вызываемые страстью, у кого сильно это обострено.
Например если у кого серьёзные проблемы с перееданием и жгучая тяга жрать(извиняюсь, за выражение, но так точнее) - это поможет, а если склонность к анорексии - это только усугубит проблему.
Также если есть проблемы во взаимоотношениях с людьми противоположного пола(с жёнами, тёщей, сотрудницами и т.д.) вызванные именно отвержение\отталкиванием\неприязнью, такие методы\противоядия лишь усугубят.
Ну а если бушуют "шекспировские страсти" и тянет к "приключения казанова" на свою голову, тогда такие методы помогут. Мирянам помогут обрести определённую степень стабильности, уравновешенности, срединности.
Учение Будды это ведь Срединный Путь.
В традиционных странах индийской культуры, в отличии от современных западных, вообще очень сильны чувства привязанности между любящими друг друга людьми. Там даже в наше время взрослые люди в отношениях, как "Ромео и Джульета" и напр. Шри Ланка  один из мировых лидеров по самоубийствам, большинство из которых совершаются на почве любви. Это общество более ближе к тому в котором учил Будда, чем наше современное западное и это также желательно учитывать следуя Срединному Пути, как учитывать и то что большинство из нас живёт мирянами и не совершали паббаджу( а это первое, что надо сделать если есть стремление жить, как бхикшу).


А такие, более серьёзные практики, как созерцание трупов, это вообще уже относится к дхутанга, методам для полностью освоивших правила Винайа бхикшу и получивших на эти методы разрешения от наставников.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А можно спросить, как в оригинале эта прекрасная цитата?


Ой, Демьян, давно очень было. Уже и не помню даже, у кого такое встретил... Может быть, у Чжуан Чжоу?
А процитировал -- по памяти, на уровне смысла.

----------


## Won Soeng

Дунго-цзы спросил у Чжуан-цзы:  "Где  находится  то,  что  мы  называем
Путем?"
     -- Нет такого места, где бы его не было, -- ответил Чжуан-цзы.
     -- А вы все-таки скажите, и тогда я смогу понять.
     -- Ну, скажем, в муравьях.
     -- А есть ли он в чем-нибудь еще ниже этого?
     -- В сорняках и мякине.
     -- А еще ниже?
     -- В черепице и кирпиче.
     -- Ну а в чем-нибудь настолько низком, что дальше некуда?
     -- В кале и моче!
     Дунго-цзы  обиженно  промолчал,  и  тогда  Чжуан-цзы  сказал ему: "Ваши
вопросы, уважаемый,  совершенно  не  касались  существа  дела.  Вот  так  же
управляющий  рынком  Хо определял, насколько жирна свинья, надавливая на нее
ногой:  чем  сильнее  надавишь,  тем  точнее  определишь.  У  вас  не   было
необходимости  спрашивать  о  местопребывании  Пути,  ибо Путь не отделен от
вещей. Таков верховный Путь, такова же и великая речь.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.08.2018), Монферран (05.08.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

> Не знаю, может быть, те кто концентрируется на энергетических центрах (свадхистана, например) или поднимает энергию, визуализируя, как она идет по позвоночнику в верх в макушку, достигают результатов каких-то, но это не совсем буддийские практики, хотя вроде бы они есть в тибетском буддизме, но там с чакрами для других целей работают.


Я практически уверен что смена обстановки, переезд - серьезно влияет на желание, на состояние "моря". После возвращения из медитации в реальность, высвобожденная из моря вода в русло реки, снова заполняет все пространство, и снова возникает сексуальное и иные желания.
Почти наверняка, люди, с которыми ты в основном пребываешь и общаешься - тоже влияют на состояние моря. 

Огромное море, вероятно это карма из прошлой активной жизни постоянного безудержного желания.

Единственное до чего я пока допер, это ради некоторого периода успешной практики: ограничить контакты,  переехать в спокойное место без электричества, где окружение поддерживает нравственное поведение. По крайней мере, на этот период вопрос должен решиться.

С этими центрами не советую, сам увлекаюсь, только пинков наполучал. оставил.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Дунго-цзы спросил у Чжуан-цзы:  "Где  находится  то,  что  мы  называем
> Путем?"
>      -- Нет такого места, где бы его не было, -- ответил Чжуан-цзы.
>      -- А вы все-таки скажите, и тогда я смогу понять.
>      -- Ну, скажем, в муравьях.
>      -- А есть ли он в чем-нибудь еще ниже этого?
>      -- В сорняках и мякине.
>      -- А еще ниже?
>      -- В черепице и кирпиче.
> ...


Спасибо, нашёл.

----------

Alex (06.08.2018), Михаил_ (06.08.2018)

----------


## Кхьенце Гьял

> *Кто какие использует методы и противоядия от сексуальной привязанности?*
> 
> Можно уйти в ретрит, временно это решит проблему. Можно сменить обстановку, это поможет решить проблему на пару месяцев. Можно сделать полную перепланировку. Можно медитировать на скелете. Можно пойти работать в морг, но это уже радикально как-то. Можно представлять всех братьями и сестрами, но это всего лишь слабый концептуальный ум будет так думать. 
> 
> А так, чтобы без радикальных методов, и чтобы не перебивать одни склонности другими, может быть есть чуть более искуснее какие средства? 
> 
> Ведь это все временно, подмена понятий, скелетом или смена объекта на неприятный. Те паттерны иссякнут и снова хочешь не хочешь, объект привязанности в фокусе окажется и все обстоятельства для этого уже давно запланированы в предыдущих жизнях.
> 
> Не знаю как у вас, но для меня это важная проблема. Хотелось бы ее как то решить. А вы не сталкиваетесь случайно с таким? Как вы поправили ситуацию? Что произошло, что ситуация изменилась?  
> ...


Есть классические буддийские методы: рассмотрения человеческого тела, нечистот, смерти и непостоянства, привязанностей, кармы и страсти наконец. 

Любая страсть связана с привязанностями и наклонностями, что идут за нами с кармой из прошлых рождений. Прекращение возникновения клеш в потоке сознания, смысл практики любого здравомыслящего существа. Как их прекратить? Например, страсть? Развивать бесстрастность, использовать противоядия. 

Техники йоги и тантры для более продвинутых существ.

Ясно одно, те, кто практикует эти методы - прекратили жажду и остановили возникновение клеш в потоке ума, очистили старые наклонности.

Это реально и возможно. В этом нет ничего нового или особенного.

----------


## Михаил_

Сексуальное желание в форме устремления есть даже при отсутствии концепций и образов сексуального влечения. 
Поскольку Ум настойчиво желает его реализовать, он готов наполнить пустующее пространство образов хоть чем нибудь, чтобы с тонкого уровня желание связалось с телом, обрекло форму более грубую и проявилось. Т.е. для сцепки более тонкой формы желания и действий тела - необходимо прицепить те или иные образы и паттерны, которые в целом по жизни можно выбрать. Тут кто во что горазд. 

Когда я временно отцепил концепции привлекательных сексуальных образов с помощью шаматхи - появилась возможность провести новые перевыборы паттернов, выбрать другой оттенок серого.  Как замечательно что у ума такая нейропластичность. Воистину, дебилы как я, всегда всему находят неожиданное применение.

----------

Кхьенце Гьял (10.08.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Мне дураку кажется, что
если сменить паттерны на то, что хотелось бы достигнуть, то что ещё можно вспомнить, можно использовать эту чудовищную силу для достижения результатов. 
А нет, показалось.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Мне дураку кажется, что
> если сменить паттерны на то, что хотелось бы достигнуть, то что ещё можно вспомнить, можно использовать эту чудовищную силу для достижения результатов. 
> А нет, показалось.


Конечно показалось. Так как в этом нет никакой силы. Наоборот - это всего лишь низкая страсть, телесная обусловленность, слабость, обессиливающий порок, ловчая сеть и крючок Мары.

----------

Кхьенце Гьял (10.08.2018)

----------


## Иван З.

> Конечно показалось. Так как в этом нет никакой силы. Наоборот - это всего лишь низкая страсть, телесная обусловленность, слабость, обессиливающий порок, ловчая сеть и крючок Мары.


Мне кажется, Михаил имел в виду то, что пустить эту энергию в более полезное русло, например, на практику или какую-то альтруистическую деятельность, а не на сам секс и соответствующие мысли. В самой энергии нет ничего плохого, плохо то, что она бесполезно тратиться на "обессиливающий порок". Собственно в йоговских системах это считается очень важным аспектом - целибат и последующее использование этой энергии для обретения глубокой медитативной сосредоточенности просветления (ну, как они его понимают).

----------


## Иван З.

> С этими центрами не советую, сам увлекаюсь, только пинков наполучал. оставил.


А расскажите подробнее, если можно.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Собственно в йоговских системах это считается очень важным аспектом - целибат и последующее использование этой энергии для обретения глубокой медитативной сосредоточенности просветления (ну, как они его понимают).


По крайней мере в раннем буддизме, таких идей об использовании некой энергии - нет. Это - скорее всего уже из тантры.

----------


## Михаил_

Нормальные люди слушают учителей, осторожно обращаются с сердечным центром, избегая сильного внимания к нему, например.
Ну а я, обычно зарабатываю болезнь ветра, не сплю ночами и гроблю практику неделями, лишь бы удовлетворить любопытство. А потом смотрю что там было в инструкции. Мне особо нечего написать по этому поводу. Но энергии вроде бы сворачиваются к центру, или что-то там 
Лучше обратиться к учителю за разъяснениями а не к странным людям.

----------


## Михаил_

> Мне кажется, Михаил имел в виду то, что пустить эту энергию в ретения глубокой медитативной сосред...).


Я имел в виду, чтобы подменить понятия, формы образы триггеры для использования этой энергии на что-то более конструктивное.
Точно также использовать эту энергию но на основе других представлений. Таким образом огромная инерция будет помогать достигать другой результат в качестве цели. 
Но или что-то вроде того, сам не знаю.

----------


## Won Soeng

Сексуальное возбуждение может по разному влиять на тело и на ум. У кого-то это редко и слабо (бывают асексуалы без каких-либо для этого усилий, или даже вопреки усилиям по повышению либидо). У кого-то бывает часто и сильно (бывают люди, которых возбуждение охватывает так сильно, что ни о чем другом и мыслей не возникает). Для разных ситуаций - разный подход. Если удается отстраниться - значит следует отстраниться. Если удается распознать возникновение и прекращение - значит следует распознавать и пребывать в прекращении. Если удается перенаправить - значит перенаправлять. Тот, кто хорошо овладел памятованием дыхания обнаруживает способности распознавать и успокаивать и другие влечения.

Попробуйте бороться с дыханием, подавлять его, сдерживать - и увидите как тело и ум могут бунтовать. 
Попробуйте только наблюдать дыхание и увидите, как ум успокаивается и возбуждается. Правильное внимание успокаивает ум и тело, успокаивает дыхание, делает его спокойнее и легче. Неправильное внимание возбуждает тело и ум, до панических приступов. 

Научившись правильному, успокаивающему вниманию, вниманию пребывающему в невозмутимости, в прекращении контакта, это умение можно распространить на все влечения. Когда уже видно прекращение любых влечений, всех влечений - это легко применяется. Что бы ни возникало - вот прекращение этого. 

Нужно научиться различать внимание возбуждающее от внимания успокаивающего. Нужно практиковать успокаивающее внимание.

----------

Михаил_ (10.08.2018), Монферран (10.08.2018)

----------


## Иван З.

> По крайней мере в раннем буддизме, таких идей об использовании некой энергии - нет. Это - скорее всего уже из тантры.


Возможно, хотя ветры в теле упоминаются в разных суттах ПК. Ну, это уже отдельная тема будет, что такое эти ветры и как они соотносятся с некой энергией  :Smilie:  Но на практике, это довольно очевидно наблюдаемая вещь. Грубо говоря, когда много сил и энергии, тогда и желания усиливаются, в частности и сексуальные. Но в самой энергичности ничего плохого нет, наоборот она нужна для ясности ума в практике. Собственно целибат сохраняет энергию и силы, как вы даже сказали - спасает от "обессиливающего порока". Надо только ее не растрачивать на все эти желания, не следовать за ними, применяя внимательность. Но, как я выше писал, этого может быть мало. Поэтому, например, можно попробовать сделать акцент на практиках такого рода - https://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/kornfi.../living10.html, чтобы очистить в уме соответствующие отпечатки (тело привлекательно, тело постоянно, тело это "я","мое", тело это некий монолитный объект, имеющий собственную сущность), применив соответствующее противоядие и увидев что тело это не "я", не "мое", что оно состоит из частей и если разобрать его на части, как конструктор, то на месте частей ничего нет, то есть тело это просто совокупность, отдельные части которой (например слюни или бедренная кость) не вызывают желание, а вызывает все в сумме, причем при скоплении кучи условий (например, то что тело красивое имеет определенную форму и цвет, не слишком старое, не слишком молодое, приятно пахнет и так далее).

----------

Михаил_ (10.08.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Не знаю, можно ли отнести к энергии, но вот что например сообщает Чарльз Лукас о своей чаньской практике: Необходимо помнить предупреждение Учителя Сю Юна, что нельзя толкать вверх хуа-тоу, иначе это вызвало бы его тусклость; не должны держать его в груди, где он причинит боль; не следует толкать вниз, иначе он заполнит живот и будет причиной нашего падения в Обитель пяти низших состояний, вызывая тем самым все виды пороков. Причина в том, что прана, то есть жизненный принцип, будет следовать нашему ментальному сосредоточению и влиять на голову, грудь или живот. Много лет назад я был очень нетерпелив в практике чань и неправильно сосредоточивался с силой на хуа-тоу, неизбежно толкая вверх прану, которая заставила мои нижние зубы ослабнуть, и пришлось удалить 3 из них. Однако эта маленькая жертва оказалась ценной, ибо в результате удалось достичь некоторого прогресса. Поэтому, смотря в хуа-тоу, мы не должны сосредоточивать наш ум где-либо; не следует применять силу и на и-сине после его появления.

----------

Михаил_ (10.08.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

> Не знаю, можно ли отнести к энергии, но вот что например сообщает Чарльз Лукас о своей чаньской практике: Необходимо помнить предупреждение Учителя Сю Юна, что нельзя толкать вверх хуа-тоу, иначе это вызвало бы его тусклость; не должны держать его в груди, где он причинит боль; не следует толкать вниз, иначе он заполнит живот и будет причиной нашего падения в Обитель пяти низших состояний, вызывая тем самым все виды пороков. Причина в том, что прана, то есть жизненный принцип, будет следовать нашему ментальному сосредоточению и влиять на голову, грудь или живот. Много лет назад я был очень нетерпелив в практике чань и неправильно сосредоточивался с силой на хуа-тоу, неизбежно толкая вверх прану, которая заставила мои нижние зубы ослабнуть, и пришлось удалить 3 из них. Однако эта маленькая жертва оказалась ценной, ибо в результате удалось достичь некоторого прогресса. Поэтому, смотря в хуа-тоу, мы не должны сосредоточивать наш ум где-либо; не следует применять силу и на и-сине после его появления.


Вау. Спасибо Вам.

----------

Денис Васильевич (10.08.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Практика охраны органов чувств для мирян. (Anagārika Virāgānanda )

----------


## Михаил_

Всё, что является сковывающей причиной, является и путём, ведущим к освобождению.
Девятый Гьялванг Кармапа. Махамудра: океан определяющего смысла
(из книги Мингьюра Ринпоче)

----------


## Михаил_

Правильно я понимаю что,
"Освобождение через замену на противоположность (домыслов, концепций, или паттернов), с помощью практики сосредоточения" - это единственно более менее доступный путь?
Т.е. поскольку например, сексуальная энергия в нас столь сильна, потому-что иногда мы дарим с помощью ее жизнь. И она происходит не от омрачений, а из самого глубинного источника. Ее необходимо распаковать и перепаковать в концепции, которые будут дарить благополучие. все верно?

----------


## Михаил_

вот варианты переезда для решения проблемы.


Извините, если не в тему, но

----------


## Raudex

> Правильно я понимаю что,
> "Освобождение через замену на противоположность (домыслов, концепций, или паттернов), с помощью практики сосредоточения" - это единственно более менее доступный путь?
> Т.е. поскольку например, сексуальная энергия в нас столь сильна, потому-что иногда мы дарим с помощью ее жизнь. И она происходит не от омрачений, а из самого глубинного источника. Ее необходимо распаковать и перепаковать в концепции, которые будут дарить благополучие. все верно?


Я не уверен, что сублимация, перенаправление усилий, представлена как основная сущность освобождения, хотя в определённом смысле это работает. Ведь цель то у нас - угасание. Мы должны в конечном счёте остановить потоп не постройкой обводных каналов, а уничтожить изначальный источник.

----------

Михаил_ (15.08.2018), Шуньяананда (15.08.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Я что-то сомневаюсь что мы должны уничтожить что-то, а тем более что есть какой-то изначальный источник, который мы можем уничтожить.
Мне кажется это само-поддерживающаяся система, которой нужно дать не цепляться и успокоится. (мне к слову, тоже это необходимо).
А попытка что-либо уничтожить сталкивается с таким сопротивлением, совершенно равнозначным. Что становится бессмысленным и пытаться.

----------


## Ersh

А зачем вам, мирянину, искать противоядия от сексуальной привязанности, проживая в городе? В буддизме секс никакой не грех, если вы практикуете правильное сексуальное поведение (один из обетов мирянина) - то все с вами ок.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.08.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

> А зачем вам, мирянину, искать противоядия от сексуальной привязанности, проживая в городе? В буддизме секс никакой не грех, если вы практикуете правильное сексуальное поведение (один из обетов мирянина) - то все с вами ок.


Потому-что, сразу за сексом растет все остальное: гордость, жадность, гнев, и все все все. Как будто один проступок рушит все. Все надо начинать сначала.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> А зачем вам, мирянину, искать противоядия от сексуальной привязанности, проживая в городе? В буддизме секс никакой не грех, если вы практикуете правильное сексуальное поведение (один из обетов мирянина) - то все с вами ок.


А зачем в традиционных буддийских странах, миряне принимают 8 обетов, включая брахмачарью? Кто-то это делает только на упасатху, а кто-то на всю жизнь. Мирян соблюдающих 8 обетов называют анагариками. Удовлетворение сексуальных желаний это тришна/танха, которая связана с камой (чувственным удовольствием). В свою очередь это дорога к рождению животным, либо голодным духом. Помню, читал одну книгу ламы Сонама Дордже, он описывал бардо становления и если перерождающееся звено (поток ума) влечется видением совокупляющейся пары, то данный поток ума затянет в лоно самки животного.

----------

Иван З. (16.08.2018)

----------


## Ersh

> Потому-что, сразу за сексом растет все остальное: гордость, жадность, гнев, и все все все. Как будто один проступок рушит все. Все надо начинать сначала.


А за обжорством, или желанием обладать какой-то вещью - не растет? )))

----------

Доня (15.08.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

> А зачем в традиционных буддийских странах, миряне принимают 8 обетов, включая брахмачарью? Кто-то это делает только на упасатху, а кто-то на всю жизнь. Мирян соблюдающих 8 обетов называют анагариками. Удовлетворение сексуальных желаний это тришна/танха, которая связана с камой (чувственным удовольствием). В свою очередь это дорога к рождению животным, либо голодным духом. Помню, читал одну книгу ламы Сонама Дордже, он описывал бардо становления и если перерождающееся звено (поток ума) влечется видением совокупляющейся пары, то данный поток ума затянет в лоно самки животного.


Сам по себе секс не бывает чистым без разнообразных брачных игр, интриг, неблаготворных подготовительных мероприятий, суеты и переживаний, и так далее... чуть ли не все омрачающие модули любых классификаций и их паттерны поведения участвуют. А потом и закрепляют это, как бы посвящая всю заслугу всей деятельности = этому акту.

----------

Денис Васильевич (15.08.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

> А за обжорством, или желанием обладать какой-то вещью - не растет? )))


Ко мне можно применять только обжорство )
я уже не такой испорченный.

А мы что. знакомы?

Честно говоря, над обжорством я пока не работаю, но пробую ту или иную зеленую травку.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Сам по себе секс не бывает чистым без разнообразных брачных игр, интриг, неблаготворных подготовительных мероприятий, суеты и переживаний, и так далее... чуть ли не все омрачающие модули любых классификаций и их паттерны поведения участвуют. А потом и закрепляют это, как бы посвящая всю заслугу всей деятельности = этому акту.


Секс это страсть, ну и да, доступ к сексу лежит через тот или иной вид игры, прежде нужно что-то сделать, чтобы получить секс).

----------


## Ersh

> А зачем в традиционных буддийских странах, миряне принимают 8 обетов, включая брахмачарью? Кто-то это делает только на упасатху, а кто-то на всю жизнь. Мирян соблюдающих 8 обетов называют анагариками. Удовлетворение сексуальных желаний это тришна/танха, которая связана с камой (чувственным удовольствием). В свою очередь это дорога к рождению животным, либо голодным духом. Помню, читал одну книгу ламы Сонама Дордже, он описывал бардо становления и если перерождающееся звено (поток ума) влечется видением совокупляющейся пары, то данный поток ума затянет в лоно самки животного.


Не знаю зачем. По-моему это попытка быть немного беременным. Особенно, если только на упосатху. Будда размножаться не запрещал. Если Михаил принял брахмачарью, и ее жестко блюдет, то да. Но ведь нет же. Даже не удосужился выяснить, что не секс первопричина всех омрачений.

----------

Михаил_ (15.08.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Подождите. Что?!

----------

Ersh (15.08.2018)

----------


## Ersh

> Ко мне можно применять только обжорство )
> я уже не такой испорченный.
> 
> А мы что. знакомы?
> 
> Честно говоря, над обжорством я пока не работаю, но пробую ту или иную зеленую травку.


Нет, не знакомы. Я не написал, что это именно ваши омрачения.

----------

Михаил_ (15.08.2018)

----------


## Иван З.

Все-таки секс влияет на практику. На начальном уровне да, не так сильно влияет. И да, сам по себе секс может быть не таким уж омрачением. Но соблюдая целибат или контроль оргазма гораздо лучше идет медитация. Не думаю, что можно достичь реальной 1 дхьяны или каких-то самадхи занимаясь сексом регулярно (мужчине). Реальные гуру тантры могут, наверное, так управлять сексуальной энергией, что:
получать оргазм без испускания семени
не иметь, в следствие задержки семени, простатита
не засорять энергию и не омрачать ум в следствие сексуального контакта

Поэтому монашество или статус анагарика (брахмачари) вполне годен, это куда более надежный и простой путь. Но не подходит тем, у кого есть семья, дети или желание очень сильное и человек пока не может справиться.

----------

Михаил_ (17.08.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> анагарика (брахмачари) .


ана - без
гарика - домный
Смысл ведь не в брахмачарье

А достичь именно дхьяны одинаково будет препятствовать любая потребительская деятельность, будь то секс, будь то необходимость сходить купить хлеба. Камалока в широком смысле, более - мир потребления (и не столь уж важно чего, если именно за пределы этого есть стремление выйти).
Отсюда для тех, кто стремиться к реализации именно дхьяны, важны и особые условия затвора, напр. полное обеспечение всем необходимым для жизни. (это плюс к тому, что должен быть и внутренний потенциал, и наличие соответствующих инструкций, и ... )

----------

Михаил_ (17.08.2018)

----------


## Иван З.

> ана - без
> гарика - домный
> Смысл ведь не в брахмачарье


А разве анагарика это не принятие 8 обетов вместо 5? Там как раз именно уже идет воздержание от секса в одном из обетов, а не только от неблагого сексуального поведения.
В целом вы правы насчет остального, но мой именно опыт такой, как я написал. Это не только умственный момент, чтобы грубо говоря мысли о сексе или о том, чтобы пойти купить хлеба, в голову не лезли, но и энергетический. Я не знаю, как это теоретически обосновать, объяснить, да мне это и не интересно. Но есть такой факт, что если воздерживаешься, то медитация гораздо мощнее и без условий затвора, если между сессиями тоже практикуешь, но не расплескиваешься на ненужные эмоции. Где-то через неделю чувствуется разница, а еще большая разница через 3 недели-месяц.

----------

Михаил_ (17.08.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А разве анагарика это не принятие 8 обетов вместо 5? Там как раз именно уже идет воздержание от секса в одном из обетов, а не только от неблагого сексуального поведения.
> В целом вы правы насчет остального, но мой именно опыт такой, как я написал. Это не только умственный момент, чтобы грубо говоря мысли о сексе или о том, чтобы пойти купить хлеба, в голову не лезли, но и энергетический. Я не знаю, как это теоретически обосновать, объяснить, да мне это и не интересно. Но есть такой факт, что если воздерживаешься, то медитация гораздо мощнее и без условий затвора, если между сессиями тоже практикуешь, но не расплескиваешься на ненужные эмоции. Где-то через неделю чувствуется разница, а еще большая разница через 3 недели-месяц.


Это в первую очередь уход в бездомность, без принятия полного набора правил бхикшу(в прямом смысле - нищих).
Первые бхикшу, вообще не имели правил, в том числе и брахмачарья, но были - нищими, совершившими уход из дома.
В этом основной смысл образа жизни бхикшу (ну и анагарика). Оставить мирскую круговерить.

Имхо: то что Вы пишите скорее обусловлено - культурной средой и бытующими здесь взглядами.
А так напр. есть Божества камалока(намного выше человеческого существования) которые свободны от проблем добычи\обретения пищи, жилья и прочего бытового, но вполне привержены сексу. И это им никак не мешает находиться в их Божественных состояниях.
Секс это и Человеческое и Божественное(камалокское).
И отсюда и то что в пяти правилах для людей и богов - нет запрета секса.

А когда в дхяне рупа или арупа, то там и проблем с сексом нет. Это вообще за пределами мира потребления.

----------

Ersh (18.08.2018), Михаил_ (17.08.2018)

----------


## Иван З.

> Первые бхикшу, вообще не имели правил, в том числе и брахмачарья, но были - нищими, совершившими уход из дома.


Да, но, очевидно, это подразумевалось. Будда же потом не просто так вводил винайные правила для бхикку, потому как, кому-то это было непонятно.



> Имхо: то что Вы пишите скорее обусловлено - культурной средой и бытующими здесь взглядами.


Возможно. Но вы умеете заниматься сексом как бог? Вы в этом уверены? Вы не чувствуете никакой разницы после оргазма до и после в плане сил, ясности и так далее? Если так, то рад за вас. Но я вполне осознан в сексе, стараюсь практиковать, быть полностью в моменте, но все равно разница есть и существенная. На мой взгляд, тут есть чисто физиологический, энергетический момент, связанный с потерей семени, на выработку которого нужна энергия. Наверное, это можно объяснить с точки зрения движения тонкой энергии или заргязнений ума и так далее. Но это разве так важно? Важен итог - это не дает продвигаться так быстро как можно было бы. Поэтому я и написал, что написал.

----------

Михаил_ (17.08.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Есть англоязычная википедийная статья про анагарик, там пишут, что это промежуточный статус между бхиккху и мирянами.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anagarika

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.08.2018), Михаил_ (17.08.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Возможно. Но вы умеете заниматься сексом как бог? Вы в этом уверены? Вы не чувствуете никакой разницы после оргазма до и после в плане сил, ясности и так далее? Если так, то рад за вас. Но я вполне осознан в сексе, стараюсь практиковать, быть полностью в моменте, но все равно разница есть и существенная. На мой взгляд, тут есть чисто физиологический, энергетический момент, связанный с потерей семени, на выработку которого нужна энергия. Поэтому я и написал, что написал.


я - Человек )
как и Вы - Человек !

Никакой разницы в этом плане не чувствую, наоборот при отсутствии регулярного секса - ощутим определённый дисбаланс.
И сколько знаю практиков имеющих такое же (как называю - античное) отношение к сексу - тоже самое. А вот, кто имеет отношение к сексу, как к чемуто грязному, животному, или как к потере "силы "и т.п., вот у них почемуто это ощущается. Отсюда и делаю вывод, что это скорее обусловлено мировоззрением.



> Да, но, очевидно, это подразумевалось. Будда же потом не просто так вводил винайные правила для бхикку, потому как, кому-то это было непонятно


Вводил ведь прецедентно. Во многом по тому, что вызывало возмущения и в первую очередь  по тому, что не вписывалось в нищенскую простую беззаботную\необременённую мирскими тяготами жизнь, и иные помехи и конфликты создавало.
Так убийство - проблемы создаёт, так сказать по современному - "криминально административные", особенно для нищенствующих, вот был инцидент - было  введено правило.
Секс к потомству ведёт, завязывает узами семейной жизни, особенно узами того общества с теми понятиями. 
и т.д.

А вот напр. - онанизм , это по Винае не столь тяжкое нарушение. Хоть семя ведь одинаково, что и при сексе, типа "теряется".

----------

Михаил_ (17.08.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Еще можно коснуться отдельной категории древнеиндийских граждан, таких как домохозяева. Недавно кто-то писал, что это не просто миряне были, а это были люди на которых лежали обязательства, клановые например, ведение бизнеса, который мог передаваться по наследству. То есть простой мирянин не равен домохозяину - управленцу, в связи с чем домохозяева были очень сильно повязаны с социумом. Ну а простые миряне, не были отягощены такого рода заботами, простые не были домохозяевами, для них главное было, чтобы не быть чьим-либо рабом)).

----------


## Иван З.

> А вот, кто имеет отношение к сексу, как к чемуто грязному, животному, или как к потере "силы "и т.п., вот у них почемуто это ощущается. Отсюда и делаю вывод, что это скорее обусловлено мировоззрением.


Возможно, но я так не считаю, я даже более чем уверен, что дело точно не в нем. Не просто так существует целибат у бхикку и он не только по тем причинам, что вы описали. Да и в йоговских традициях, в которых также практикуется введение праны в центральный канал, это краеугольный камень. Если есть оргазм с потерей семени, то энергия выплескивается, вводить нечего, все о практике можно забыть серьезной. Поэтому есть тантрические методы, как не терять семя, заниматься сексом, но они сложны. Я не против секса, не считаю его чем-то грязным, животным априори и ваши суждения о состоянии во время секса разделяю, но на практике - это все по-другому почти всегда. Попробуйте, медитируя каждый день пару часов ту же шаматху, заниматься сексом месяц, потом месяц не заниматься и сравнить когда у вас лучше практика шла. Думаю, заметите разницу.



> А вот напр. - онанизм , это по Винае не столь тяжкое нарушение. Хоть семя ведь одинаково, что и при сексе, "теряется".


Ну как... Не параджика, влекущее автоматическую потерю обетов, но следующее по тяжести нарушения, относящиеся к классу сангхадисесса.

----------

Михаил_ (17.08.2018)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Это в первую очередь уход в бездомность, без принятия полного набора правил бхикшу(в прямом смысле - нищих).
> Первые бхикшу, вообще не имели правил, в том числе и брахмачарья, но были - нищими, совершившими уход из дома.
> В этом основной смысл образа жизни бхикшу (ну и анагарика). Оставить мирскую круговерить.
> 
> Имхо: то что Вы пишите скорее обусловлено - культурной средой и бытующими здесь взглядами.


Уход в бездомность, связан с отказом от чувственных удовольствий, в первую очередь от секса, как самой сильной привязанности к миру. Так в любой отшельнической традиции. Брахмачария (чистая жизнь) - это синоним отшельнической жизни.




> А достичь именно дхьяны одинаково будет препятствовать любая потребительская деятельность, будь то секс, будь то необходимость сходить купить хлеба.


Обеспечение необходимостями (купить хлеба) не является потаканием чувственным удовольствиям, тогда как желание секса - это самое сильное из чувственных удовольствий, а жажда ч.у. одна из двух главных помех для достижения джханы, наряду с недоброжелательностью. Пока жажда ч.у. или недоброжелательность возникают в уме - джханы не достичь.

----------

Михаил_ (17.08.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Попробуйте, медитируя каждый день пару часов ту же шаматху, заниматься сексом месяц, потом месяц не заниматься и сравнить когда у вас лучше практика шла. Думаю, заметите разницу.


Тут специально и пробовать нечего, в жизни всякое у всех бывало. И при регулярном сексе и ум  более сбалансированный, чем в периоды вынужденных воздержаний.
Тоже и в общем, когда весь быть уравновешен.

Конечно для углубления навыков шаматха - нужны затворы\ретриты. И хоть там и присутствует временный обет воздержания, но основную роль играет отсутствие обычных рутинных забот которыми полна наша повседневная жизнь. Вот такие даже маленькие нормальные "заботы", как - это купить, за то заплатить, что одеть, когда выйти, куда пойти, поесть .... - вот это хоть даже и не присутствует в уме явно во время формальной практики, но присутствует среди остального времени - вот это намного больше мешает достижению глубины баланса в шаматха. А когда ретрит\затвор правильно организован и обеспечен - всё это оставляется и во время когда этого нет можно довольно продуктивно углубить навыки шаматха.
А длительные воздержания для живущих в миру, как и беспорядочный не регулярный секс - такие крайности скорее только притупляют или тревожат ум.
Шаматха это в том числе и глубокий внутренний комфорт. И нужны соответствующие внутренние причины и внешние условия, а не когда всё кипит\болит\ноет от воздержания и этим озабочен не менее чем поиском секса. Тоже касается и более тонких привычных озабоченностей в особенности препятствующих тонкому балансу ума.

----------

Ersh (18.08.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Уход в бездомность, связан с отказом от чувственных удовольствий, в первую очередь от секса, как самой сильной привязанности к миру. Так в любой отшельнической традиции. Брахмачария (чистая жизнь) - это синоним отшельнической жизни.
> 
> 
> 
> Обеспечение необходимостями (купить хлеба) не является потаканием чувственным удовольствиям, тогда как желание секса - это самое сильное из чувственных удовольствий, а жажда ч.у. одна из двух главных помех для достижения джханы, наряду с недоброжелательностью. Пока жажда ч.у. или недоброжелательность возникают в уме - джханы не достичь.


Насчёт важности доброжелательности (как и прочих позитивных благостных и комфортных состояний ума) - согласен.

Но вот, возможно Вы будете удивлены, а скорее просто не поверите (хотя ведь какой смысл верит ли кто или нет, если это есть), но вполне были (да и есть) люди имевшие грубые чувственные зависимости, как то - курение, нюхание табака, жевание бетеля, обжорство, и прочее... в том числе и секс с жёнами и при этом достигающие дхьян\джхан.

Просто люди простроившие необходимые для этого позитивные накопления благополучия в уме и находящиеся определённое время в комфортных всем необходимым для жизни обеспеченных условиях затвора и необходимыми инструкциями.

Тут немного другие препятствия, более тонкие а не грубые, вот в том числе и тонкая забота о таких повседневных "необходимостях".
Хотя и грубое будет конечно мешать если именно озабочивает.

Ну и конечно они не считали курение, нюхание табака, жевание бетеля, обжорство, и прочее... в том числе и секс с жёнами - чемто хоть в чёмто плохим. (а такое также возможно, культуры разные и напр. ещё какихто лет 50 назад попыхтеть папиросой у коляски с ребёнком не вызывало даже никаких вопросов, то же касаемо и отношения к сексу в иных культурах)

----------


## Антарадхана

> А длительные воздержания для живущих в миру, как и беспорядочный не регулярный секс - такие крайности скорее только притупляют или тревожат ум.
> Шаматха это в том числе и глубокий внутренний комфорт. И нужны соответствующие внутренние причины и внешние условия, а не когда всё кипит\болит\ноет от воздержания и этим озабочен не менее чем поиском секса. Тоже касается и более тонких привычных озабоченностей в особенности препятствующих тонкому балансу ума.


Буддийский Путь то - не для саматхи, а саматха для буддийского Пути. Саматха, как и джханы - не для достижения удовольствия в буддизме используются. Хотя, когда начинаешь чувствовать вкус этого тонкого удовольствия, то можно обрести жажду к нему, точь-в-точь, как на чувственных удовольствиях - и это не очень хорошо. Саматха (умиротворение ума), как раз и используется, как противоядие, что-бы противостоять хаосу мыслей, стрессу и учиться управлять умом, чтобы направлять его на правильные вещи. Мы же практикуем, не для того, что-бы достигнуть джхан, ради удовольствия пребывания в них, а для очищения ума от жажды, злобы и неведения. А осознанное прекращение в уме сексуальной жажды, как говорил Будда - это прекращение львиной доли всей жажды (такова сила и мощь этого вида жажды, ничто не сравниться с ней по силе одержания). Поэтому воздержание в буддизме приветствуется всегда, в т.ч. и для мирян. Естественно добровольное, осознанное и вызванное желанием отречения от чувственных удовольствий. И даже если человек держится на одной силе воли, и от этого испытывает страдания (внутреннюю борьбу) - все равно это правильная практика, хоть и болезненная. Потому что, чем сильнее у человека развита эта жажда, тем тяжелее ее будет побороть, больше уйдет времени, практика будет болезненней. Но если не пытаться бороться, то жажда и не начнет убывать, а человеческая жизнь очень коротка... Есть и сутты соответствующие.

----------

Михаил_ (17.08.2018)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Но вот, возможно Вы будете удивлены, а скорее просто не поверите (хотя какой смысл верит ли кто или нет, если это есть), но вполне были (да и есть) люди имевшие грубые чувственные зависимости, как то - курение, нюхание табака, жевание бетеля, обжорство, и прочее... в том числе и секс с жёнами и при этом достигающие дхьян\джан, столь вожделенных многими восхваляющими отшельнические святые и прочие свои приобретённые от окружающих понятия.(причём в зависимости от культуры каждый и в понятие святости чтото своё влаживает)


Конечно не поверю, потому что это не проходит четырех Великих Отношений http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm
Предпочитаю Будде верить.




> Просто люди простроившие необходимые для этого позитивные накопления благополучия в уме и находящиеся определённое время в комфортных всем необходимым для жизни обеспеченных условиях затвора и необходимыми инструкциями.


Не бывает волшебных ретритов, которые за несколько дней, как панацея избавят обычного мирянина с 5 обетами, не практикующего брахмачарию, от неблагих умственных состояний, которые являются помехами джханам и в целом пробуждению.




> Тут немного другие препятствия, более тонкие а не грубые, вот в том числе и тонкая забота о таких повседневных "необходимостях".
> Хотя и грубые привычки будут конечно мешать если именно озабочивают.


Заблуждаетесь. Начинать бороться нужно с грубых помех, которые имеют самые плачевные последствия, в первую очередь с гневом и недоброжелательностью, а во-вторую, с жаждой чувственных удовольствий (а сексуальная жажда, как я уже говорил, составляет подавляющий процент жажды чувственных удовольствий). К тому же, пока серьезные привязанности не будут отброшены, всякими мелочами, вроде прекращения смотрения фильмов, воздержания от музыки, или пустых разговоров - нет большого смысла заниматься, без сексуального воздержания. Эти обеты все вместе берутся.  




> Ну и конечно они не считали курение, нюхание табака, жевание бетеля, обжорство, и прочее... в том числе и секс с жёнами - чемто хоть в чёмто плохим. (а такое также возможно, культуры разные и напр. ещё какихто лет 50 назад попыхтеть папиросой у коляски с ребёнком не вызывало даже никаких вопросов, то же касаемо и отношения к сексу в иных культурах)


Причем здесь культуры? Культуры - аничча, меняются как калейдоскоп, а Дхамма вневременна. Благое - всегда и везде является поистине благим, ведущим к приятному рождению, а неблагое - всегда и везде является поистине неблагим, ведущим к мучительному рождению. В рамках 5 обетов мирянина, правильное сексуальное поведение - это только что-бы в нижние миры не пасть, т.е. самый минимум, чтобы хоть на плаву остаться, не потонув. А вот для того, кто пробует вести брахмачарью, нарушение ее уже является неблагим, так как он поставил себе планку выше. Выше уровень добровольно взятых правил тренировки. Недаром, секс входит в параджику для монахов.

----------

Иван З. (17.08.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Буддийский Путь то - не для саматхи, а саматха для буддийского Пути. Саматха, как и джханы - не для достижения удовольствия в буддизме используются. Хотя, когда начинаешь чувствовать вкус этого тонкого удовольствия, то можно обрести жажду к нему, точь-в-точь, как на чувственных удовольствиях - и это не очень хорошо. Саматха (умиротворение ума), как раз и используется, как противоядие, что-бы противостоять хаосу мыслей, стрессу и учиться управлять умом, чтобы направлять его на правильные вещи. Мы же практикуем, не для того, что-бы достигнуть джхан, ради удовольствия пребывания в них, а для очищения ума от жажды, злобы и неведения. А осознанное прекращение в уме сексуальной жажды, как говорил Будда - это прекращение львиной доли всей жажды (такова сила и мощь этого вида жажды, ничто не сравниться с ней по силе одержания). Поэтому воздержание в буддизме приветствуется всегда, в т.ч. и для мирян. Естественно добровольное, осознанное и вызванное желанием отречения от чувственных удовольствий. И даже если человек держится на одной силе воли, и от этого испытывает страдания (внутреннюю борьбу) - все равно это правильная практика, хоть и болезненная. Потому что, чем сильнее у человека развита эта жажда, тем тяжелее ее будет побороть, больше уйдет времени, практика будет болезненней. Но если не пытаться бороться, то жажда и не начнет убывать, а человеческая жизнь очень коротка... Есть и сутты соответствующие.


Будда разных существ учил, и Богов и людей, с разными целями: комуто и просто хорошо прожить жизнь, комфортно умереть, прекрасно переродиться; а комуто и блаженство рупаджхан или абстракции арупа...
Кто  готов и искренне стремиться вырваться из круговерти, тому прямой путь: паббаджа, упасампада... А если есть отговорки от этого прямого пути, то или то что выше , или ни того ни другого.
Тут уж каждый сам выбирает.

Ну а я мирянин и пишу  мирянам, и желаю другим мирянам - хорошо прожить жизнь, комфортно умереть, прекрасно переродиться; а комуто и блаженство рупаджхан или абстракции арупа(а при соответствующих условиях(именно этому соответствующих) миряне и этого могут достичь).
Выбравших паббаджа, упасампада...  , тож успехов желаю
А вот: ни того ни другого, как говорится - не пожелаю даже гипотетическому "врагу".

(п.с. слово "правильные" это просто такой прижившийся вариант перевода(как и "святость", "отшельник" и прочее), "самьяк\самма" скорее - соответствующие.
ну а болезненное может привести лишь к болезненному, ведь что заложено в пути - соответственно то и будет в плоде)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Будда разных существ учил, и Богов и людей, с разными целями: комуто и просто хорошо прожить жизнь, комфортно умереть, прекрасно переродиться; а комуто и блаженство рупаджхан или абстракции арупа...
> Кто  готов и искренне стремиться вырваться из круговерти, тому прямой путь: паббаджа, упасампада... А если есть отговорки от этого прямого пути, то или то что выше , или ни того ни другого.
> Тут уж каждый сам выбирает.


Тут не спорю. Все - добровольно. И если человек не освоился еще с 5 обетами полностью, то рано еще до 8 или более расширять, разве что временно, в качестве пробы сил.

----------

Ersh (18.08.2018), Владимир Николаевич (17.08.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Тут не спорю. Все - добровольно. И если человек не освоился еще с 5 обетами полностью, то рано еще до 8 или более расширять, разве что временно, в качестве пробы сил.


Можно и всю оставшуюся жизнь с пятью правилами прожить.
А восемь на упосатху принимать, и\или на время ретритов.
Можно и временно более полные своды правил шраманера или бхикшу принимать, для учёбы, для условий по углублению созерцания, для позитивных накоплений в уме,... да и просто отдохнуть от круговерти вместо отпуска. Всё это также хорошо.
Хоть это всё важно, но это  - тренировка во внешней дисциплине. 

Практика шаматхи это тренировка на другом уровне, более внутреннем и тонком. И там немного по иному и с иным работают. 
И для этого не обязательно всё углублять и углублять строгость дисциплины, и если слишком на этом зациклиться это не будет способствовать спокойствию и балансу ума. Как и если слишком озабочиваться, чтоб быть отшельником, святым, подвижником, и во всём жёстко правильным - не очень то ум так успокоишь особенно живя в миру 
Хотя конечно если убивать, мошенничать, красть и по чужим жёнам бегать, то и не будет условий для практики шаматха (разве что в английскую тюрьму посадят, но и на это карму хорошую иметь надо ))

----------

Михаил_ (17.08.2018)

----------


## Кеин

> А так напр. есть Божества камалока(намного выше человеческого существования) которые свободны от проблем добычи\обретения пищи, жилья и прочего бытового, но вполне привержены сексу. И это им никак не мешает находиться в их Божественных состояниях.
> Секс это и Человеческое и Божественное(камалокское).
> И отсюда и то что в пяти правилах для людей и богов - нет запрета секса.


Да у дэвов камалокских всё как-то не по-человечьи, не по рабоче-крестьянски. Пример с богами как бы не, ИМХО.

_[Боги,] относящиеся к группе Четырех Правителей мира и к группе Тридцати трех, будучи связаны с твердой землей, предаются любви посредством соединения, как и люди. Однако ввиду отсутствия семени они освобождаются от накала страсти испусканием воздуха. 
Боги группы Ямы предаются любви посредством объятий и освобождаются от страсти только благодаря объятиям; [боги] Тушита — соприкосновением рук, Наслаждающиеся магическими творениями — смехом, а 
Контролирующие [наслаждения], магически созданные другими, — взглядами._ 
( Васубандху. Лока-нирдеша. 69 )

----------

Антарадхана (17.08.2018), Михаил_ (17.08.2018)

----------


## Антарадхана

> ну а болезненное может привести лишь к болезненному, ведь что заложено в пути - соответственно то и будет в плоде)


Болезненная практика имеет свои причины в прошлом, а именно: если неблагие склонности сильно развиты, они приносят проблемы по жизни,  и их преодоление тяжело и мучительно. Речь не идет об аскетических практиках самоистязания, которые Будда критиковал, а о преодолении таких помех, как чувственные желания (корень жажда), недоброжелательность (корень злоба), лень (корень невежество).

АН 4.162 Виттхара сутта: Подробно 

[Перевод с пали: Bhikkhu Bodhi, перевод с английского: SV] 

[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, есть четыре вида практики. Какие четыре? 

* Болезненная практика с медленным прямым знанием.
* Болезненная практика с быстрым прямым знанием.
* Приятная практика с медленным прямым знанием.
* Приятная практика с быстрым прямым знанием.

(1) И что такое, монахи, болезненная практика с медленным прямым знанием? Вот некий человек по природе имеет сильную склонность к жажде и часто испытывает боль и уныние из-за жажды. По природе он имеет сильную склонность к злобе и часто испытывает боль и уныние из-за злобы. По природе он имеет сильную склонность к заблуждению и часто испытывает боль и уныние из-за заблуждения.

Эти пять качеств возникают в нём немощно:

* качество веры,
* качество усердия,
* качество осознанности,
* качество сосредоточения,
* качество мудрости.

Поскольку эти пять качеств слабы в нём, он медленно достигает непосредственного условия для уничтожения пятен [загрязнений ума]. Вот что называется болезненной практикой с медленным прямым знанием.

(2) И что такое болезненная практика с быстрым прямым знанием? Вот некий человек по природе имеет сильную склонность к жажде и часто испытывает боль и уныние из-за жажды. По природе он имеет сильную склонность к злобе и часто испытывает боль и уныние из-за злобы. По природе он имеет сильную склонность к заблуждению и часто испытывает боль и уныние из-за заблуждения.

Эти пять качеств возникают в нём мощно: качество веры, качество усердия, качество осознанности, качество сосредоточения, качество мудрости.

Поскольку эти пять качеств сильны в нём, он быстро достигает непосредственного условия для уничтожения пятен [загрязнений ума]. Вот что называется болезненной практикой с быстрым прямым знанием.

(3) И что такое приятная практика с медленным прямым знанием? Вот некий человек по природе не имеет сильной склонности к жажде и не часто испытывает боль и уныние из-за жажды. По природе он не имеет сильной склонности к злобе и не часто испытывает боль и уныние из-за злобы. По природе он не имеет сильной склонности к заблуждению и не часто испытывает боль и уныние из-за заблуждения.

Эти пять качеств возникают в нём немощно: качество веры, качество усердия, качество осознанности, качество сосредоточения, качество мудрости.

Поскольку эти пять качеств слабы в нём, он медленно достигает непосредственного условия для уничтожения пятен [загрязнений ума]. Вот что называется приятной практикой с медленным прямым знанием.

(4) И что такое приятная практика с быстрым прямым знанием? Вот некий человек по природе не имеет сильной склонности к жажде и не часто испытывает боль и уныние из-за жажды. По природе он не имеет сильной склонности к злобе и не часто испытывает боль и уныние из-за злобы. По природе он не имеет сильной склонности к заблуждению и не часто испытывает боль и уныние из-за заблуждения.

Эти пять качеств возникают в нём мощно: качество веры, качество усердия, качество осознанности, качество сосредоточения, качество мудрости.

Поскольку эти пять качеств сильны в нём, он быстро достигает непосредственного условия для уничтожения пятен [загрязнений ума]. Вот что называется приятной практикой с быстрым прямым знанием.

Таковы, монахи, четыре вида практики».

----------

Михаил_ (17.08.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Болезненная практика имеет свои причины в прошлом, а именно: если неблагие склонности сильно развиты, они приносят проблемы по жизни,  и их преодоление тяжело и мучительно. Речь не идет об аскетических практиках самоистязания, которые Будда критиковал, а о преодолении таких помех, как _чувственные желания_ (корень *жажда*), недоброжелательность (корень злоба), лень (корень *невежество*).
> Монахи....
> ».


Может вот здесь вот:
лобха - алчность, жадность. (а _чувственным желанием_  перевели: кама - потребление в общем)
моха - притупленностью, замутнённость, лень ....  и вместе с этим же это значит и - сумбурность мышления(такие вот они индийские слова с непривычными для нас полями значений)   
авидья - же корень всем омрачениям.


Подчёркнутое почему-то часто принимается за "духовные" достижения, и возможно даже является основной помехой для практики созерцания в современном мире, в силу того что очень легко спутать с умиротворённостью, безмятежностью, подвластностью ума. 
Ну а первое имеет и довольно тонкие виды алканий, которые также являются помехой именно для шаматха. В отличии от грубых действий, которые могут создать препятствия именно во внешних условиях (но не обязательно сейчас и в этой жизни). 

И повторюсь - я не монах.


И конечно, если хотите культивировать болезненное - культивируйте. Но это уведёт именно от шаматха.
В мире почемуто воспевается - болезненность, проблемность, страдательность. Особенно на Западе и у людей интересущихся чемто таким. Не знаю почему, имхо: возможно по тому что Христос страдал и страдая помер.

----------

Михаил_ (17.08.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да у дэвов камалокских всё как-то не по-человечьи, не по рабоче-крестьянски. Пример с богами как бы не, ИМХО.
> 
> _[Боги,] относящиеся к группе Четырех Правителей мира и к группе Тридцати трех, будучи связаны с твердой землей, предаются любви посредством соединения, как и люди. Однако ввиду отсутствия семени они освобождаются от накала страсти испусканием воздуха. 
> Боги группы Ямы предаются любви посредством объятий и освобождаются от страсти только благодаря объятиям; [боги] Тушита — соприкосновением рук, Наслаждающиеся магическими творениями — смехом, а 
> Контролирующие [наслаждения], магически созданные другими, — взглядами._ 
> ( Васубандху. Лока-нирдеша. 69 )


Конечно тела Богов иные, чем тела Человеков.
И спектр доступных переживаний счастья, благополучия, радости, блаженства, восторга - у них намного шире чем у людей. 
Сексуальность же как умственное клеша у Богов - таже.
Хотя вот и люди имеющие достаточно позитивных накоплений в уме могут это переживать и от более обыденных действий, и в том числе находиться в той зоне комфорта на основе которого возможна шаматха, даже рабочие и крестьяне - могут.
И кстати: деление существ камалока какраз и происходит по возможностям спектра  страдание-счастье, и уже из этого выделяются наиболее вредоносные омрачения и менее опасные (это не связано с духовностью и прочими отвлечёнными развитиями).

Все люди также до определённого возраста способны получать также наслаждение от обмена взглядами, смеха, соприкосновения рук, объятий, а бывшие мальчиками всё ещё могут помнить период когда выходил лишь "воздух".
А с определённого возраста, если дожить и орган не атрофируется - также будет выходить лишь "воздух".

И дай Боги и йога - всем дожить, как до того возраста когда наступит естественная нирвана полового чувства, так и с таким состоянием мозга когда функциональны зоны отвечающие за переживание: счастья, благополучия, радости, блаженства, восторга.
Вообще в практике можно вернуть спектры переживаний доступные в юности и детстве (и даже в этом состоянии состариться и помереть), а можно всё ещё оставаясь внешне вроде молодым(или хотябы по паспорту) - состарить и развалить внутренне до  состояний бедолаг всю жизнь изматывающих себя крайностями.
И тут каждый конечно выбор сам делает, но и то и то может быстро наступить, для этого много практиковать не надо, надо лишь соответствующий тому или тому акцент в практике выбрать. Причём в одной и той же практике работы с умом, можно сделать акцент и на срединности и также легко уйти в те быстро прогрессируемые крайности.

----------

Михаил_ (17.08.2018)

----------


## Иван З.

> И при регулярном сексе и ум  более сбалансированный, чем в периоды вынужденных воздержаний.


Понятно. У меня все по-другому в этом плане. А вы подробнее не опишите, что возникает при воздержании у вас? Притупленность или мысли беспокоят на эту тему? Конечно, если воздержание беспокойное, то смысла в нем немного, регулярный секс, наверное, снимает  его и ум не так беспокоен. Но если удается быть в спокойном, естественном воздержании, то эффект плохим быть не может. Будда бы, наверное тогда предписал монахам регулярно сексом заниматься, чтобы ум был в хорошей форме  :Smilie:

----------

Михаил_ (18.08.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Понятно. У меня все по-другому в этом плане. А вы подробнее не опишите, что возникает при воздержании у вас? Притупленность или мысли беспокоят на эту тему? Конечно, если воздержание беспокойное, то смысла в нем немного, регулярный секс, наверное, снимает  его и ум не так беспокоен. Но если удается быть в спокойном, естественном воздержании, то эффект плохим быть не может. Будда бы, наверное тогда предписал монахам регулярно сексом заниматься, чтобы ум был в хорошей форме


"Монахам" - Будда в первую очередь предписывал уходить из семьи и из дому.
А затем уже вести определённый образ жизни, где отсутствие секса  часть этого уклада.

----------


## Игорь Ю

А про тантрический секс без физического контакта что-то сказано? он тоже к омрачениям относится?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А про тантрический секс без физического контакта что-то сказано? он тоже к омрачениям относится?


(без относительно _тантрического секса без физического контакта_) :

Омрачения это - внутреннее, умственное.

(касаемо же внешнего, то можно добавить, что в современном обществе уже есть массово доступные презервативы(что напр. позволяет студентам заниматься сексом без опасения прерывания учёбы и вынужденного брака, даёт больше свободы мирянам в плане необязательного ещё большего обременения узами древнеиндийской семьи с огромной долей вероятности увеличивающейся после каждого соития), да и другие средства контрацепции давно вышли из тени тайных знаний, плюс люди сами принимают решения когда и с кем им вступать в брак, сколько иметь детей, ... и вообще более свободны живя укладом жизни мирян, да и с другой стороны: бездетные вполне могут рассчитывать на более менее обеспеченную старость и то что их похоронят после смерти)

----------


## Иван З.

> "Монахам" - Будда в первую очередь предписывал уходить из семьи и из дому.
> А затем уже вести определённый образ жизни, где отсутствие секса  часть этого уклада.


Соблюдать целибат не будучи монахом тоже можно, например, см сутту про гончара анагамина, забыл к сожалению имя его (Гхатикара?) и номер сутты. Тут упоминалось, может тхеравадины подскажут. Хороший пример, как будучи в миру, не быть особо связанным с ним. Если вести соответствующий образ жизни (в плане работы, развлечений и т.д.), не иметь жены и так далее, то почему нет. Получается такой вот полумонашеский статус, более свободный в плане внешних правил, но основные страсти в нем пресекаются, все также как у монахов. Единственно, обеспечивать себя нужно самому, походит для тех у кого есть пассивный доход или не суетливая работа.

----------


## Михаил_

> Понятно. У меня все по-другому в этом плане. А вы подробнее не опишите, что возникает при воздержании у вас? Притупленность или мысли беспокоят на эту тему? Конечно, если воздержание беспокойное, то смысла в нем немного, регулярный секс, наверное, снимает  его и ум не так беспокоен. Но если удается быть в спокойном, естественном воздержании, то эффект плохим быть не может. Будда бы, наверное тогда предписал монахам регулярно сексом заниматься, чтобы ум был в хорошей форме


Поддерживаю. 
Сохраняется ясная энергия, которая двигает практику шаматхи в глубину, подобно ветру.
В случае секса, не просто "энергии не хватает", а фактически шаматха становится заблокирована, никакой ясности нет, энергия хаотично движется, и выглядит это подобно вязкому дегтю.

Кроме этого, воздержание делает возможным сон в 4 часа и подьем в 2:00 часа для практики. Ум ясен и никакой сонливости нет.
Секс закрывает и эту возможность, 4 часов недостаточно. Когда кто-то видит меня зевающим   :Cool:  все ясно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Кроме этого, воздержание делает возможным сон в 4 часа и подьем в 2:00 часа для практики. Ум ясен и никакой сонливости нет.
> Секс закрывает и эту возможность, 4 часов недостаточно. Когда кто-то видит меня зевающим   все ясно.


 Наоборот  :Smilie:  лучшей зарядки чем секс природа ещё не "придумала". Физику то что надо гоняет и в тонусе держит.

*Вы там поаккуратней с неполноценным временем сна*, "ветрам"(физиологии) и правильный упорядоченный баланс и нормальный естественный отдых нужен   :Cool:

----------

Михаил_ (19.08.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Соблюдать целибат не будучи монахом тоже можно, например, см сутту про гончара анагамина, забыл к сожалению имя его (Гхатикара?) и номер сутты. Тут упоминалось, может тхеравадины подскажут. Хороший пример, как будучи в миру, не быть особо связанным с ним. Если вести соответствующий образ жизни (в плане работы, развлечений и т.д.), не иметь жены и так далее, то почему нет. Получается такой вот полумонашеский статус, более свободный в плане внешних правил, но основные страсти в нем пресекаются, все также как у монахов. Единственно, обеспечивать себя нужно самому, походит для тех у кого есть пассивный доход или не суетливая работа.


Как по мне, это будет просто смешение разных(из возможных и опытом веков апробированных) образов, укладов и стилей жизни. По сути ни там ни сям. 
История знает много примеров успешных практиков полноценных "монахов" и успешных практиков полноценных мирян не мало. Но вот таких половинчатых, как то не очень.
Ну разве, что вот Вы приводите - Анагамин.  

Касаемо, же можно&нельзя, то мы ж в буддизме, здесь возможны лишь советы друзей и рекомендации наставников\учителей (Будда он тоже был наставником\учителем, для тех кого учил), плюс собственные стремления.

----------

Иван З. (18.08.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

> Наоборот  лучшей зарядки чем секс природа ещё не "придумала". Физику то что надо гоняет и в тонусе держит.
> 
> *Вы там поаккуратней с неполноценным временем сна*, "ветрам"(физиологии) и правильный упорядоченный баланс и нормальный естественный отдых нужен


Ну уже поздно. Я не стремился особо рано вставать.
Будильником я не успеваю воспользоваться. Даже если бы было очень большое желание поспать ещё, возможно ничего бы не получилось.
Это продолжается ровно с 1 января этого года. Пока я и друзья заметили только проблемы с раздутым чувством собственной важности, жажды репутации.  Но это видимо связано с перекладыванием яиц (метафорически) в оставшиеся корзины, неразрешённых проблем.
В целом по жизни моя оценка ситуаций стала реалистичней.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> (без относительно _тантрического секса без физического контакта_) :
>   в современном обществе уже есть


Контрацептивы всякого рода люди использовали с доисторических времен. К чему сие сообщение? как оно отвечает на мой вопрос.




> сон в 4 часа и подьем в 2:00


Зачем такой график? Откуда он взят? Вместо того что б непонятно с кого пример брать, лучше слушайте реальных врачей, а они говорят, что в это время надо спать и вообще надо больше спать.




> обеспечивать себя нужно самому


Это норма и так должно быть у всех. кроме инфантильных больших ребенков. Монахи в Азии этого не деалют по объективным причинам. Гражданину России не желать себя обеспечивать - это чушь. Почему на всех форумах люди дичь какую-то пишут. Стараются быть в каком-то придуманном сообществе себе подобных. Да еще одной только ногой.

----------


## Михаил_

> Зачем такой график? Откуда он взят? Вместо того что б непонятно с кого пример брать, лучше слушайте реальных врачей, а они говорят, что в это время надо спать и вообще надо больше спать.
> .


Просто я просыпаюсь и все. На самом деле днём я скучаю по ночной практике.
Сейчас у меня отпуск, поэтому ночь я использую для практики. Я не заставляю себя, просто так получается. Будильники вообще уже не звонят, нет необходимости. А посплю я пока все будут работать или на лекции на какой нибудь. )
Ночью свежее ум, что очень помогает.

----------


## Михаил_

А если честно:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  то
 Защита от дурака работает только если дурак недостаточно настойчив.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Контрацептивы всякого рода люди использовали с доисторических времен. К чему сие сообщение? как оно отвечает на мой вопрос.
> 
> 
> .


Даже в наше время в архаичных обществах методы контрацепции практически не известны и половой акт часто густо заканчивается беременностью. Что в свою очередь приводит либо к той или иной форме брака, либо к обязанности содержать женщину и своего ребёнка до определённого возраста, либо к увеличению семьи которую также надо содержать и обеспечивать.

Ну а зачем молодому индусу надо было соблюдать целибат на период жизни отведённый для обучения, а также зачем был нужен целибат  тем кто решил не связывать себя узами семьи архаичного патриархального общества и посвятить себя чемуто иному, как и то зачем появились различные методики секса не приводящего к зачатию - думал Вы сами догадаетесь (как и о том, в каких именно социальных группах (правители имеющие гаремы многих жён и гаремы, куртизанки, люди свободные от уз семьи и др.) как и для кого и зачем эти методики были  разработаны и почему они передавались тайно(тут ещё можно упомянуть и жёсткую закрытость разных групп(аристократичных, научных, профессиональных\цеховых, семейноклановых и прочих сообществ закрытых по определённому признаку и имеющих внутри себя хождение своих специальных знаний не доступных для других(как то: свои специальные языки, свои специальные науки и ремёсла и прочее).

(п.с. кстати даже в наше время есть тайные знания государственного, корпоративного и прочих уровней, обеспечивающие стабильность, конкурентоспособность и прочее тем или иным сообществам.
а также узко-профессиональные\профильные\....  языки\знания\умения\лайфхаки\... доступные в силу разных причин лишь "избранным")

----------

Иван З. (29.08.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А про тантрический секс без физического контакта что-то сказано? он тоже к омрачениям относится?


https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=6105

----------

Игорь Ю (02.09.2018)

----------


## Samvega

Комментарии на пост не читал (много букв), но если в них нет известных рекомендаций, то вот стандартная практика Тхеравады для чувственного (lustful, greedy) темперамента: медитация на частях тела (MN 119) и на отвратительном (труп в разных стадиях разложения) - напр. в DN 22. Ну, и умеренность в еде, как общее правило. А также никаких украшательств жилья, одежды, никакой музычки, зрелищ и т.д.

----------


## Михаил_

Я стараюсь разобрать и разделить проблему на составляющие части. 

1. Есть физический аспект проблемы, отдельно он не слишком силен и вносит на самом деле лишь незначительный вклад в сексуальное желание. Выглядит это как повышенная активность сенсоров тела, готовность тела к действию, повышенная чувствительность. Но не боле того. Прошу отставить шутки на потом! В случае если сознание объектов образов молчит, находясь в пассивном состоянии, справиться с физическим аспектом было бы проще всего. Но есть ещё один аспект проблемы номер три.
2. Вторым идёт Аспект форм, объектов. Нет объектов. Нет проблем. Что у вас усиливает желание, в какие игры вы играете? Фрейд бы тут развлекся. Охраняйте ворота очей от приятных образов, и ушей от приятных слов - и не будет проблем. Справиться с этой задачей, по устранению этого аспекта, это значит - не питать информацией и не запускать паттерны. Нет раздражителя - нет проблем, хотя....  тут ещё один есть, третий.
3. Вот тут третьим идёт самый сильный и самый неконтролируемый, наглый аспект. Мало что третий, уже и так лишний, так он ещё и обязательно участвует в любой ззабаве, без необходимости вашего разрешения. Самая сильная сторона страстного желания. И хотя, и не является корнем проблемы, я считаю по ней и нужно наносить удары прежде всего. Это не восприятие и не формы, это более тонкая форма, почти неуловимая. Я даже не знаю как ее описать, но она скрыто подстраивает и управляет всеми обстоятельствами, с которыми вы столкнетесь раньше, чем догадаетесь об этом.

определить характеристики этого 3 аспекта и найти способы на него влиять это то чем я сейчас интересуюсь.

Этот аспект - это не
1. не желание на правленное на объект. ведь если нет объектов, этот аспект всеравно управляет событиями.
2. не физическое желание.
3. не компульсивные мысли, это аспект номер 2

Этот аспект - это возможно
1. избирательное распознавание и избирательная приоритизация информации. предпочтение одной информации, другой. не способность видеть одну информацию, в пользу другой.
2. может быть еще - компульсивное усиление, фокус, интерес.
3. может быть еще - подспудная мотивация.
4. может быть еще - радость от выполнения в моменте, т.е. все тот же интерес. селект информации.

А как вы думаете?  Теперь можно пошло шутить!

----------


## Юй Кан

Есть один очень важный внутренний фактор, отличающий человека от животного: фантазия или воображение. Именно он, зачастую, и служит важнейшим спусковым крючком для запуска полового влечения человека.

----------

Михаил_ (08.09.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

> Есть один очень важный внутренний фактор, отличающий человека от животного: фантазия или воображение. Именно он, зачастую, и служит важнейшим спусковым крючком для запуска полового влечения человека.


А из чего состоит воображение?

----------


## Юй Кан

Во*ображ*ение, как следует из корня этого слова, "состоит" из образов.
А динамически оно -- в нашем случае -- представляет собою "страстный психический процесс по созданию желаемых образов". Ещё оно может называться эротическими мечтами/мечтаниями. См., к примеру, распространённое выражение "мечтаю о тебе".

----------

Михаил_ (08.09.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

> Во*ображ*ение, как следует из корня этого слова, "состоит" из образов.
> А динамически оно -- в нашем случае -- представляет собою "страстный психический процесс по созданию желаемых образов". Ещё оно может называться эротическими мечтами/мечтаниями. См., к примеру, распространённое выражение "мечтаю о тебе".


Для меня воображение - это "аспект 2" (образов), в целом, я могу от них избавится шаматхой, во вторых избеганием нежелательных контактов и информации. Со вторым чуть похуже нынче.

Желание сильно ослабевает и более не ассоциируется с, скажем так, воображаемым. Остается фоновое незначительное физиологическое ощущение, см. выше. 

 Но появляется 3-тий аспект. Он снова и снова воссоздает ситуации, которые напоминают и стимулируют нежелательные омрачения. Я думаю третий аспект связан с тем, для чего в буддизме советуют "уйти из мирской жизни", разорвать связи, покинуть место и так далее. Т.е. связи с людьми, имеющих сильно развитые омрачения - с ними нужно расстаться для решения "аспекта 3". 
Вероятно после этого, все основные причины страстного желания будут устранены. 

Шаматха успешно устраняет первые два аспекта - повышенную гиперактивность тела, и бурление образов ума, а так-же выстроенные шаблоны (в том числе поведения) связанные с сексом. *Устранятся от мира без решения первых двух аспектов - считают нецелесообразным и даже вредоносным для психики.*
*Устранением третьего аспекта, после достижения устойчивой шаматхи - считаю ограничение связей с людьми имеющими данные омрачения ярко выраженными.*  Каким то образом, люди передают "настроение" и стимулируют омрачения, особенно желание секса. На втором месте та или иная форма гнева у меня. (я перенимаю бурление ума и плохое настроение даже через рукопожатие с таким человеком).

----------


## Юй Кан

Михаил, зачем выдумывать нео-велосипеды (собственные умозрительные структуры практик и т.д.), если в сети есть вполне внятные описания этапов и особенностей таких буддистских практик?
К примеру: https://www.google.ru/search?client=...UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
Иначе признайте, что не учитесь буддистским методам, а мучительно творите собственное учение, теряя время...

----------

Михаил_ (09.09.2018), Шуньяананда (08.09.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

> Михаил, зачем выдумывать нео-велосипеды (собственные умозрительные структуры практик и т.д.), если в сети есть вполне внятные описания этапов и особенностей таких буддистских практик?
> К примеру: https://www.google.ru/search?client=...UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
> Иначе признайте, что не учитесь буддистским методам, а мучительно творите собственное учение, теряя время...


Не знаю вам виднее. Практику шаматхи я выполняю по хорошим руководствам, личным наставлениям и книгам. Конкретно в шаматхе я уверен, возможно даже минимальную квалификацию прошел. 

Каждый из нас, изучая Буддизм, создает свою уникальную и неповторимую концепцию учения. Если я сильно отличаюсь, то это особенность многих условий и факторов, но Дхарма при этом остается одной и той-же. 

Я занимался шаматхой на дыхании 3 года, но теперь внимание настолько сильно следует за дыханием, что использовать практику всегда не представляется возможным. Это слишком грубый механизм для меня, ведь я привык во время образов, едва различать образ дыхания. Поэтому я больше не использую дыхание в качестве основной практики, вместо этого я использую расслабление и ясностью. Естественный процесс, затем перехожу к мыслям и образам и дальше. 

Если использовать дыхание сейчас, это вызывает огромную накачку энергии, чем то похожую на болезнь ветра.

Я публикую свои мысли на форуме по многим причинам: это помогает мне, исправляет ошибки, создает новые вызовы, новые вопросы, развязывает и выявляет разные проблемы. С одной стороны форум как исповедь, сам себе психолог, сам себе контролер. С другой стороны, здесь точно такие-же ищущие ответа люди, ощущение связи с которыми помогает продолжать практиковать в сложных условиях отсутствия доступа к квалифицированным учителям, поддерживают во время других факторов сложной жизни.

Чем же, я создал "что-то новое" разделив проблему сексуальной привязанность на три аспекта, и поборов два из них? Я сейчас борюсь с оставшимся третьим. А как еще решить проблему, не начав в ней разбираться?

Если вы считаете что у вас сломался автомобиль, вы берете и разбираете его. В буддизме нет на самом деле автосервиса, все что вам дадут - это руководства, но делать вам придется все самому.

----------


## Михаил_

Есть такая штука в руководстве для космонавтов. 

Если привести омрачения в движение, они становятся прекрасной целью для ума. Податливой.
Тогда их можно "проткнуть", т.е. усилием выйти за упругую стену омрачений и двинутся дальше. 
Ну допустим само омрачение похоже на стену, но в неактивном состоянии к сожалению, на монолитный бетон. С таким препятствием работать бесполезно. Разумеется я имею ввиду Аллегорию а не визуальный или тактильный образ стены.

Однако, приведенное в активное состояние, ЭТО, становится упругим как стена, скажем из резины или смолы. Чуть чуть ловкости, настойчивости и усилия, и в микроскопическое отверстие подобно игле, можно пройти насквозь и двинутся вверх к свету. Омрачения это конечно не устраняет, но двигатся к свету позволяет. Сквозь, к сожалению, вязкий слой этой этой же самой смолы, в нашем случае темно-оранжевого цвета. 
Имейте ввиду что стена остывает быстро.
Но это, только для сумасшедших космонавтов. Если вы сумасшедший космонавт и вам не стыдно, давайте обсудим, но лучше не стоит. Зачем вы это прочитали. поздно. да пробовал.

----------


## Михаил_

Когда омрачения перешли в активное состояние, вы очень сильно рискуете.
Но и они, сами омрачения, тоже сильно в равной степени рискуют.
Особенно, если вместо объектов вы на них обратите внимание.
В спящем состоянии они неуязвимы, и вам до них не добраться. 
А сейчас вы можете их правильно распознать.

Вот универсальное противоядие, которое я узнал из учений.

----------

Антончик (03.10.2018), Фил (03.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Когда омрачения перешли в активное состояние, вы очень сильно рискуете.
> Но и они, сами омрачения, тоже сильно в равной степени рискуют.
> Особенно, если вместо объектов вы на них обратите внимание.
> В спящем состоянии они неуязвимы, и вам до них не добраться. 
> А сейчас вы можете их правильно распознать.
> 
> Вот универсальное противоядие, которое я узнал из учений.


Так и есть.

----------

Пема Дролкар (29.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

Я ведь еще раньше это сделал Одисссей, когда распорядился привзать себя к мачте, и команде залить уши воском *задолго до* того, как раздалось пение сирен!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

> Я ведь еще раньше это сделал Одисссей, когда распорядился привзать себя к мачте, и команде залить уши воском *задолго до* того, как раздалось пение сирен!


Привязать и воском.... Хм...
Чем же занимался в этой жизни до этого.

----------


## Михаил_

Омрачения запускаются не для прикола. 
Чтобы посмотреть им в глаза. Чтобы столкнуться с ними напрямую и одолеть.
Потому что в неактивном состоянии они недоступны.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Когда омрачения перешли в активное состояние, вы очень сильно рискуете.
> Но и они, сами омрачения, тоже сильно в равной степени рискуют.
> Особенно, если вместо объектов вы на них обратите внимание.
> В спящем состоянии они неуязвимы, и вам до них не добраться. 
> А сейчас вы можете их правильно распознать.
> 
> Вот универсальное противоядие, которое я узнал из учений.





> Омрачения запускаются не для прикола. 
> Чтобы посмотреть им в глаза. Чтобы столкнуться с ними напрямую и одолеть.
> Потому что в неактивном состоянии они недоступны.


У большинства обычных людей (не Арьев), омрачения постоянно запущены, и регулярно проявляются, сменяя друг друга. Не нужно ничего делать, что-бы проявить их в действии. Напротив, не нужно создавать условия для их проявления, и стараться не давать им проявиться. Буддийская практика, заключается в преодолении омрачений. Сначала обретаются правильные воззрения, от что такое - хорошо, и что такое - плохо, до Четырех Истин Арьев. Затем появляется устремление к совершенствованию, к противодействию неблагому и развитию благого. Затем принимаются правила нравственного совершенствования, устанавливается контроль за поведением, речью и образом жизни, затем начинается работа с умом: устанавливается контроль над вниманием, мыслями и состояниями ума. Практик не дает проявиться неблагим мыслям и умственным состояниям, и развивает благие. Наличие тех или иных омрачений, их проявлений, и степень зависимости от них, познается в процессе противодействия им. Пока человек не начинает их выявление и борьбу с ними, он может даже не замечать их, так как он привык к ним, и они стали неотъемлемой частью его жизни. А вот когда неблагим привычкам и склонностям начинают противодействовать, дают им бой - они начинают показывать зубы и когти, и нужно эти зубы и когти нейтрализовывать, применяя противоядия и понимая, что чем дольше не уступаешь им, тем слабее они становятся. А стоит уступить, сдаться им, они тут же уберут зубы и когти, и будут дальше контролировать вас, иногда даже давая вам сахарок  :Smilie:

----------

Михаил_ (04.10.2018), Шуньшунь (22.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Привязать и воском.... Хм...
> Чем же занимался в этой жизни до этого.


Суть в том, что если бы он с "омрачениями" начал бы бороться, когда они уже проявились, то было бы безнадежно поздно.
Планировать отказ от покупки тортика или бутылки водки нужно задолго до прохода мимо магазина.
В том числе в план может быть в том, чтобы не ходить мимо магазина вообще.

----------

Антарадхана (04.10.2018), Владимир Николаевич (04.10.2018), Михаил_ (04.10.2018), Пема Дролкар (29.10.2018), Шуньшунь (22.10.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

> Суть в том, что если бы он с "омрачениями" начал бы бороться, когда они уже проявились, то было бы безнадежно поздно.
> Планировать отказ от покупки тортика или бутылки водки нужно задолго до прохода мимо магазина.
> В том числе в план может быть в том, чтобы не ходить мимо магазина вообще.


Ну.... Пфф...
В этот раз просто силы мары оказались неравны..... Пффф....
Но в следующий раз.... Пфф...
Мы то им покажем!... Пфф....
Правда?
Да! Правда! (силы мары хором).

----------

Фил (04.10.2018), Шуньшунь (22.10.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Юмор тоже сильнейшее универсальное противоядие. И в том числе от сексуальной привязанности.

----------

Фил (04.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Ну.... Пфф...
> В этот раз просто силы мары оказались неравны..... Пффф....
> Но в следующий раз.... Пфф...
> Мы то им покажем!... Пфф....
> Правда?
> Да! Правда! (силы мары хором).


Именно так.
Срывы будут постоянно.
Главное не прекращать полировать дороданго!

----------


## Михаил_

> Именно так.
> Срывы будут постоянно.
> Главное не прекращать полировать дороданго!


Мы их наполировали уже больше чем во вселенной звёзд.

----------


## Фил

> Мы их наполировали уже больше чем во вселенной звёзд.


Вперед к гармонии мира!

----------


## Михаил_

Если вам кажется мое поведение странным. Учитывайте что я это делаю ради будущей жизни. С этим пониманием все будет нормально. 
Есть много ситуаций, для которых нужны свои приемы. Конечно, в будущем еще сильнее опозориться и никому не навредить будет сложно, но я постараюсь. Крики ума, "этого не делать" и их источник проанализирую в течении пары месяцев.

----------


## ПавелПас

Расскажу историю из своей жизни, может кому интересно. Т.к. уж очень в тему многое бьёт. Как мне удалось достичь определённых продвижек в буддизме, и почему из этого всё равно ничего не получилось.

Несколько лет назад была полоса хорошей жизни. Это я понимаю задним умом, а тогда это воспринималось как "нормально, пойдёт", хотя реально такое бывает раз в жизнь и то не у всех. Работа мне тогда нравилась, занимался я вопросами вычислений в энергоэкономии и в конечном счете иногда европейской экологии. Один проект закончился, второй не начался, меня как нужного спеца держали на подхвате с сохранением 100% зарплаты и без необходимости ездить в офис (!!!). Жил себе на даче, любовался на птичек, закат, звёзды, гулял босиком по газону и вообще жил тихо и очень неспеша. Даже когда выбирался в магаз за продуктами ездил на своей тогда ещё новой иномарке со скоростью 20-30 км-ч, сколько бы мне там в зад ни бибикали, медленная жизнь не позволяет сразу взять и поехать быстро. В плане интима вообще не беспокоился, была одна прекрасная девица на ...дцать лет моложе меня, с осиной талией и глубокими как ночной океан тёмными глазами. В общем, был интим, разврата не было. Девица была столь хороша собой, что даже завидовать другим, кому повезло с их красавицами, приходилось не слишком часто или вообще никогда.

Так что предавался я безделью (вычеркнуть) созерцанию, читал Пелевина и занимался духовными практиками. Иногда. Про джаны не слышал и меня это не парило. Заинтересовал тезис о том что я не след на берегу моря, а я океан и всё что вокруг это я (я - вселенная, дхарма или что-то типа того). Т.е. что надо отказаться от эгоцентризма. В какой-то момент получалось вот что: лежал значит на диване, выбрал неплохую красную лампу с мягким тканевым абажуром и решил что это тоже "я", причем я - не лампа, а её свет. Спустя некоторое время медитаций даже получалось сместить точку восприятия, словно я вижу что-то чужими глазами, а истинный я разливаюсь светом по стенам дачной комнаты. Вроде нормальная практика, и результат неплохой. По ощущениям - ну как четвёртая джана, наверно (но в первых трёх я не был). 

Так вот всё хорошее подходит к концу. С работы позвонили и сказали что всё, нового проекта нет и не будет, сокращение. Девица свинтила примерно в тот же момент (что переносилось пожалуй больнее всего). Лето подошло к концу, заселился в квартиру, и опа - приехали соседи с маленькими детьми которые ПОСТОЯННО ОРУТ (и не только дети орут, но и взрослые орут на детей когда те орут или просто так, потому что так принято веселиться). Блин, как можно медитировать в городе, кроме как на песню "хочешь... я убью соседей что мешают спать"??? Тяжело, попортил грешными мыслями себе карму. Работу нашел быстро, и уже сменил с тех пор несколько - только вот 3 из 4 найденных работ, где довелось поработать, получились разработки оружия (я офигиваю, в этой стране что, нормальных разработок уже нет похоже - людей набирают только в такие места), и лишь в одном случае получилось чутка не заниматься  машинами убийства и насилия а помочь разработать электронное казино.

Короч, как чутка приподнялся в духе, так и назад погряз в суете, и с каждым годом всё больше. Вроде понимаю что хочу природу, горы и тепло - а продолжаю жить где живу и работаю на работе за деньги, которые мне не очень и нужны, и работаю не потому что хочу, а потому что по-другому не круто (хотя с моей теперешней зарплатой всё равно не круто). Собственно, на этом пока всё. А ещё вывод такой. Хорошая жизнь таки полезна в плане буддизма. Принцу в домике в горах просто достичь нирваны, хотя бы потому что потребности удовлетворены. Иначе суета, голод (зависть) будут грызть. Так что в плане потребления, потреблять надо всего досыта, но без излишеств - иначе вместе с воздержанием в теле одновременно будет зреть похоть в мозгу. Также монастыри вроде бы хороши тем, что там нет грудных младенцев, с ними всё тоже как-то сложно.

----------

Шуньяананда (30.10.2018)

----------


## Антончик

> Расскажу историю из своей жизни, может кому интересно. Т.к. уж очень в тему многое бьёт. Как мне удалось достичь определённых продвижек в буддизме, и почему из этого всё равно ничего не получилось.
> 
> Несколько лет назад была полоса хорошей жизни. Это я понимаю задним умом, а тогда это воспринималось как "нормально, пойдёт", хотя реально такое бывает раз в жизнь и то не у всех. Работа мне тогда нравилась, занимался я вопросами вычислений в энергоэкономии и в конечном счете иногда европейской экологии. Один проект закончился, второй не начался, меня как нужного спеца держали на подхвате с сохранением 100% зарплаты и без необходимости ездить в офис (!!!). Жил себе на даче, любовался на птичек, закат, звёзды, гулял босиком по газону и вообще жил тихо и очень неспеша. Даже когда выбирался в магаз за продуктами ездил на своей тогда ещё новой иномарке со скоростью 20-30 км-ч, сколько бы мне там в зад ни бибикали, медленная жизнь не позволяет сразу взять и поехать быстро. В плане интима вообще не беспокоился, была одна прекрасная девица на ...дцать лет моложе меня, с осиной талией и глубокими как ночной океан тёмными глазами. В общем, был интим, разврата не было. Девица была столь хороша собой, что даже завидовать другим, кому повезло с их красавицами, приходилось не слишком часто или вообще никогда.
> 
> Так что предавался я безделью (вычеркнуть) созерцанию, читал Пелевина и занимался духовными практиками. Иногда. Про джаны не слышал и меня это не парило. Заинтересовал тезис о том что я не след на берегу моря, а я океан и всё что вокруг это я (я - вселенная, дхарма или что-то типа того). Т.е. что надо отказаться от эгоцентризма. В какой-то момент получалось вот что: лежал значит на диване, выбрал неплохую красную лампу с мягким тканевым абажуром и решил что это тоже "я", причем я - не лампа, а её свет. Спустя некоторое время медитаций даже получалось сместить точку восприятия, словно я вижу что-то чужими глазами, а истинный я разливаюсь светом по стенам дачной комнаты. Вроде нормальная практика, и результат неплохой. По ощущениям - ну как четвёртая джана, наверно (но в первых трёх я не был). 
> 
> Так вот всё хорошее подходит к концу. С работы позвонили и сказали что всё, нового проекта нет и не будет, сокращение. Девица свинтила примерно в тот же момент (что переносилось пожалуй больнее всего). Лето подошло к концу, заселился в квартиру, и опа - приехали соседи с маленькими детьми которые ПОСТОЯННО ОРУТ (и не только дети орут, но и взрослые орут на детей когда те орут или просто так, потому что так принято веселиться). Блин, как можно медитировать в городе, кроме как на песню "хочешь... я убью соседей что мешают спать"??? Тяжело, попортил грешными мыслями себе карму. Работу нашел быстро, и уже сменил с тех пор несколько - только вот 3 из 4 найденных работ, где довелось поработать, получились разработки оружия (я офигиваю, в этой стране что, нормальных разработок уже нет похоже - людей набирают только в такие места), и лишь в одном случае получилось чутка не заниматься  машинами убийства и насилия а помочь разработать электронное казино.
> 
> Короч, как чутка приподнялся в духе, так и назад погряз в суете, и с каждым годом всё больше. Вроде понимаю что хочу природу, горы и тепло - а продолжаю жить где живу и работаю на работе за деньги, которые мне не очень и нужны, и работаю не потому что хочу, а потому что по-другому не круто (хотя с моей теперешней зарплатой всё равно не круто). Собственно, на этом пока всё. А ещё вывод такой. Хорошая жизнь таки полезна в плане буддизма. Принцу в домике в горах просто достичь нирваны, хотя бы потому что потребности удовлетворены. Иначе суета, голод (зависть) будут грызть. Так что в плане потребления, потреблять надо всего досыта, но без излишеств - иначе вместе с воздержанием в теле одновременно будет зреть похоть в мозгу. Также монастыри вроде бы хороши тем, что там нет грудных младенцев, с ними всё тоже как-то сложно.


Если начать практиковать медитацию шаматхи в соответствием с путём Буддизма, то через некоторое не очень продолжительное время вам все эти шумящие дети и прочее не будут мешать. Просто для этого практиковать надо )

А вопрос то кстати в чём был? )

----------

Михаил_ (22.10.2018), Шуньяананда (22.10.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> Если начать практиковать медитацию шаматхи в соответствием с путём Буддизма, то через некоторое не очень продолжительное время вам все эти шумящие дети и прочее не будут мешать.


И спать тоже мешать не будут? Или только во время медитации?

----------

Anthony (22.10.2018), Михал (22.10.2018), Шуньшунь (22.10.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Когда мы достигаем какого-то минимального уровня стабильности, вы можете вернутся в те условия, в которых раньше у вас были _проблемы_ и проверить насколько же я действительно продвинулся. И на самом деле вам следует это делать, возвращаться в такие условия, потому-что в этом случае вы можете дальше развиваться и проверять как у вас идет прогресс в практике. Но это требует очень много смелости.

Требует большой смелости, чтобы встретится со своими разрушительными эмоциями, разрушительным поведением. И не быть удовлетворенными когда мы достигаем лишь минимального уровня контроля, а двигатся вперед.

А. Берзин.

ps у меня такой смелости пока нет.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Когда мы достигаем какого-то минимального уровня стабильности, вы можете вернутся в те условия, в которых раньше у вас были _проблемы_ и проверить насколько же я действительно продвинулся. И на самом деле вам следует это делать, возвращаться в такие условия, потому-что в этом случае вы можете дальше развиваться и проверять как у вас идет прогресс в практике. Но это требует очень много смелости.
> 
> Требует большой смелости, чтобы встретится со своими разрушительными эмоциями, разрушительным поведением. И не быть удовлетворенными когда мы достигаем лишь минимального уровня контроля, а двигатся вперед.
> 
> А. Берзин.
> 
> ps у меня такой смелости пока нет.


пора влюбляться.пора любить.

----------

Михаил_ (26.10.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

0.    [образы привлекательных объектов] <> [желание] <> [мотивация/устремления] = секс
1.    [образы привлекательных объектов] <> [желание] <> [мотивация/устремления]
2.    [образы привлекательных объектов] <> [желание] <> [мотивация/устремления]
Мотивация, желания и образы связаны между собой. Наверное лучше начать с мотивации. Т.к. это самый глубокий фундамент. Нельзя недооценивать мотивацию только потому что мы её сильно не чувствуем

----------


## Михаил_

так-же, наверное имеет смысл сократить силу (a) и (b) для снижения силы желания, истощения желания.
(a) и (b) это мысли, так или иначе связанные с одним действием. чем сильнее и больше a и b - тем сильнее, наверное, будет в будущем желание, и наоборот.

----------


## Михаил_

а так-же соотношение времени и количества других отпечатков, на которые расходуется наше внимание.

предварительные практики

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Лучшее противоядие от сексуальной привязанности это секс.

----------

Антончик (29.10.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (29.10.2018), Пема Дролкар (29.10.2018)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Лучшее противоядие от сексуальной привязанности это секс.


И сексуальная отвязанность.

----------

Alex (29.10.2018), Anthony (31.10.2018), ПавелПас (09.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2018)

----------


## Alex

> Лучшее противоядие от сексуальной привязанности - это секс.


Еще старение. Я бы, правда, не назвал его лучшим, но зато ничего для этого делать не надо.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.10.2018), Иван З. (14.11.2018), ПавелПас (09.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (30.10.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Омрачения запускаются не для прикола. 
> Чтобы посмотреть им в глаза. Чтобы столкнуться с ними напрямую и одолеть.
> Потому что в неактивном состоянии они недоступны.


Мой Учитель приводил пример в связи с гневом, как про человека, стоящего на краю пропасти. Еще пока он стоит, не прыгнул в аффект, он может еще что-то предпринять, когда он уже прыгнул и летит, применять противоядия сложно или практически невозможно.

Вы проиграете битву с собственным неведеньем, если не научитесь постепенно применять противоядия. И сначала это отрабатывают на чужих и нейтральных объектах, которые вызывают немного эмоций, чтобы постепенно подойти к более сложным и аффективным ситуациям.

----------

Alex (29.10.2018), Михаил_ (29.10.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Расскажу историю из своей жизни, может кому интересно. Т.к. уж очень в тему многое бьёт. Как мне удалось достичь определённых продвижек в буддизме, и почему из этого всё равно ничего не получилось.


НИ Вы, ни Михаил не понимаете, ДЛЯ ЧЕГО нужна эта практика. Правильная практика начинается с понимания " надо срочно что-то делать, пока не болит слишком сильно". А именно с понимания существования страдания, и глубокого вутреннего понимания, что над тобой висит кирпич, готовый сорваться.

Практика не делается ради практики и ради кайфа джнян. Она воспринимается, как лекарство для терминального больного. И вот тогда уйдут эти все умствования. 

Я была молода и красива, и все меня любили, но меня стала есть какая-то непонятная тоска. Я начала искать, и ОНО нашло меня. Первое, что произошло во время знакомства с буддизмом, меня подставили и обворовали. И вот тогда и началась настоящая практика. Надо было спасаться. И с тех пор любое затишье я воспринимаю с беспокойством, а чем за это придется платить. 

С правильной практикой выправляется многое и  внутри и снаружи, потому что твой ум направлен на благое. Но надо быть совершенно без воображения, чтобы не понимать, что человек предельно хрупок, а при болезни и боли уже будет не до практики. О сексе вообще уж не говорю. Будда советовал ходить на места погребения трупов. Вперед. Тогда будет не до схем. 

И не надо иметь отношения к оружию. Это разрушает.

----------

Михаил_ (29.10.2018), ПавелПас (09.11.2018), Шуньяананда (30.10.2018)

----------


## Olle

> Еще старение. Я бы, правда, не назвал его лучшим, но зато ничего для этого делать не надо.

----------

Alex (31.10.2018), Владимир Николаевич (30.10.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (30.10.2018), Шуньшунь (30.10.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> НИ Вы, ни Михаил не понимаете, ДЛЯ ЧЕГО нужна эта практика. Правильная практика начинается с понимания " надо срочно что-то делать, пока не болит слишком сильно". А именно с понимания существования страдания.


А с чего вы решили что у меня нет понимания что страдания очень много? Если я описал период благополучия и праздности, это не значит, что всю жизнь процесс жизни мне нравился. Были и периоды когда ощущалась невыносимо сильная психологическая боль.



> Практика не делается ради практики и ради кайфа джнян.


Я так понимаю что практика делается ради того, что в её процессе что-то будет понято. Т.к. без практики всё остальное что тут обсуждается - лишь слова, которые бессмысленны, т.к. обсуждаемые понятия не имеют аналогов в обыденности, а потому слова ведут в неверные аналогии, не дающие понимания.
Про кайф. Если долго бежать с гвоздём в сапоге, и гвоздь выпадает - то это кайф. Вот хотелось бы чтобы гвоздь выпал, и ощутить покой. Так или иначе, все стремятся к субъективному комфорту.



> Будда советовал ходить на места погребения трупов. Вперед.


И это делал. Но какбэ сказать, оно не цепляет меня эмоционально вообще ни на йоту. Я не ценю жизнь как фактор, не слишком люблю людей чтобы сожалеть что они умерли, так мне всё равно. Что я там должен делать? Возбудиться сексуально или скорбеть по усопшим? Или радоваться что все эти люди обрели упокоение? Я там не ощущаю ничего. Прах к праху. Все там будем. Это мне никак. Даже если я там буду лежать, а моё тело будут есть черви, мне всё равно. Разве что на природе в любом месте, если не холодно - я радуюсь, что там нет соседских детей, которые непрерывно орут - и там можно ощутить покой.
Да и вообще, жажда смерти, равно как любая жажда - далеко не срединный путь вроде как. Хотя я в буддизме не гуру.
И вообще. Если кладбище должно намекать что жизнь пройдёт... и всё остальное тоже пройдёт, и суета тоже пройдёт - то ну и что? Есть настоящее, и это факт. И если кто-то умер, то я-то ещё нет. И это кое-что меняет. Хотя бы потому что мне бывает холодно, а ещё бывает что хочется спать, есть, пить. Спать так вообще всегда охота. Даже секса не хочу, хочу поспать. И может даже не спать, просто тишину - после тишины как избавление от вечного похмелья. Но - соседи не дадут.

----------


## Михаил_

> Если долго бежать с гвоздём в сапоге, и гвоздь выпадает - то это кайф. Вот хотелось бы чтобы гвоздь выпал, и ощутить покой.


Ни экстаза ни кайфа. Просто удовлетворение, долгое, но хотелось бы еще подольше. Естественное, воспринимается естественно, как облегчение. Это не вызывает зависимость, но наверное вызывает изменение.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А с чего вы решили что у меня нет понимания что страдания очень много?


По Вашему рассказу. Вы не желаете уйти от него, не ищите путей. Стало быть, не знаете, что есть определенные методы и средства для ухода от него. При остром психологичсеском страдании Вашем что Вы делали?




> Я так понимаю что практика делается ради того, что в её процессе что-то будет понято. Т.к. без практики всё остальное что тут обсуждается - лишь слова, которые бессмысленны, т.к. обсуждаемые понятия не имеют аналогов в обыденности, а потому слова ведут в неверные аналогии, не дающие понимания.


Тут,вообще-то, и личный опыт практики обсуждается. Мы обучены по принципу слушание(чтение), размышление и ОСВОЕНИЕ. Вот освоенным и делимся)




> Но какбэ сказать, оно не цепляет меня эмоционально вообще ни на йоту. Я не ценю жизнь как фактор, не слишком люблю людей чтобы сожалеть что они умерли, так мне всё равно.


Понятно. Вам не к буддистам. Они еще как-то стараются, чтобы им было не все равно)




> И если кто-то умер, то я-то ещё нет. И это кое-что меняет. Хотя бы потому что мне бывает холодно, а ещё бывает что хочется спать, есть, пить. Спать так вообще всегда охота. Даже секса не хочу, хочу поспать. И может даже не спать, просто тишину - после тишины как избавление от вечного похмелья. Но - соседи не дадут.


Извините, что грубо, но надо бы уж попить что-то для тонуса. Вы описываете определенную симптоматику.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.10.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> По Вашему рассказу. Вы не желаете уйти от него, не ищите путей. Стало быть, не знаете, что есть определенные методы и средства для ухода от него.


Дорогие мои, я не первый день живу - и способов знаю столько, что становится ясно - все они фиговые, потому что временные. Один человек, которого я держал на примете и вёл с ним переписку, который казался жуть как спокойным, нормальным и который даже вёл курсы "как стать счастливым" совершенно внезапно вышел из окна 16 этажа лет 5 назад.



> При остром психологичсеском страдании Вашем что Вы делали?


Искал способы как самоликвидироваться безболезненным способом, в т.ч. чтобы безболезненно было психологически. Видимо, не хватило решимости, а возможно "выгорел" и стало всё равно. Но это было ооооооочень давно, лет 20 назад. 
При проблемах вещества тоже помогают, иногда и тоже временно, не более нескольких месяцев - потому не мой метод, но в критической ситуации их надо применять сразу.
Очень помогла теоретическая психология под названием "психософия Афанасьева" - я начал понимать когда меня окружающие раскачивают на падание на болевые точки (злых людей много, могут просто троллинга ради это делать).




> Понятно. Вам не к буддистам. Они еще как-то стараются, чтобы им было не все равно)


Возможно, я плохо понимаю буддизм. Разве он не основан на смирении перед "потоком"? Хотя - возможно моё состояние не совсем смирение.



> Извините, что грубо, но надо бы уж попить что-то для тонуса. Вы описываете определенную симптоматику.


Да чо обижаться, так и есть и не грубо а правда. Я не всегда понимаю когда моё тело плохо функционирует, могу забыть поесть, или не заметить что ноги замёрзли. Просто начинаю испытывать разные случайные неприятные переживания в такие моменты.

----------


## ПавелПас

> С правильной практикой выправляется многое и  внутри и снаружи, потому что твой ум направлен на благое.


Тщеславия у меня вагон и тележка, так что размышлять о благом - это не проблема. Гораздо сложнее получается смириться с тем что мир не идеален и надо ему "позволить" быть неидеальным. А то иначе уж очень глаза режет.



> Будда советовал ходить на места погребения трупов. Вперед. Тогда будет не до схем.


Скажите пожалуйста, вот что вы видите в этих трупах? Если мёртвая плоть, то сгодится ли смотреть на препарированные органы в формалине? Если процесс декаданса, то на страдания больных в больнице? Стариков? Или на ветхие здания с выбитыми стёклами? А античные руины пойдут? Или сходить на свалку к бомжам? И что при этом надо думать? Радость, что человек прожил хорошую жизнь и в лучшем из миров? Вспоминать былое величие? Или горевать что умер? Я реально не понимаю, чего вы в трупах нашли, но мне любопытно. По мне с тем же успехом можно смотреть на древесину, из которой сделан стол - а это труп дерева. Также вот вопрос, вы что-то хотите оставить после себя? Т.е. наследие там какое-то и т.п.? Чтобы ходили к вам на могилу и вспоминали, или памятник нерукотворный?

О, на другом форуме нашел:
_Буддизм - это понимание человеком своего положения в этом мире. А медитация на трупах заключается в представлении прежде всего себя в виде трупа (не обязательно раздавленного танком - просто обычного трупа, этого вполне достаточно), последовательно проходящего стадии разложения. Попрактиковавшись в такой медитации Вы станете серъезней относиться к жизни и смерти, своей и чужой._
Если так, то созерцание трупов мне какбэ сказать, не совсем нужно. Я не ощущаю себя полностью живым и уж точно не здоровым. Словно я умер когда-то в прошлом. Также после смерти у меня нет устремлений что-то оставлять, ни трупа, ни могилы, ни воспоминаний, ни сожалений, вообще ничего (впрочем, и хлопать дверью уходя я не хочу).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если так, то созерцание трупов мне какбэ сказать, не совсем нужно. Я не ощущаю себя полностью живым и уж точно не здоровым. Словно я умер когда-то в прошлом. Также после смерти у меня нет устремлений что-то оставлять, ни трупа, ни могилы, ни воспоминаний, ни сожалений, вообще ничего (впрочем, и хлопать дверью уходя я не хочу).


Имхо: Вам не хватает доброты, любви, сочувствия, сорадования, непредвзятости - по отношению к себе.
Это вообще бич современных людей(особенно интересующихся и ищущих всё "этакое")  - отсутствие вышеперечисленного. 

В буддизме есть методы, чтоб возродить это естественное природное отношение к себе, а затем и распространить это на других.
Методы метта(майтри) бхавана и вообщем культивирование Четырёх Безмерных.

Это важно, без этого всё остальное буддийское будет бессмысленно. Реально - просто не будет нужным, пока не будет здорового отношения к себе.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Скажите пожалуйста, вот что вы видите в этих трупах? Если мёртвая плоть, то сгодится ли смотреть на препарированные органы в формалине? Если процесс декаданса, то на страдания больных в больнице? Стариков? Или на ветхие здания с выбитыми стёклами? А античные руины пойдут? Или сходить на свалку к бомжам? И что при этом надо думать? Радость, что человек прожил хорошую жизнь и в лучшем из миров? Вспоминать былое величие? Или горевать что умер? Я реально не понимаю, чего вы в трупах нашли, но мне любопытно.


У меня возраст такой, что много умирает близких людей вокруг.  Все они были активны, что-то делали, и потом увяли. Трупы для меня, - это напоминание о непостоянстве, и что много времени уходит на ерунду, мы все погрязаем в рутине, а своим развитием занимаемся мало. Если еще к этому приложить, что родиться человеком непросто в следующей жизни, такое напоминание полезно.




> Также вот вопрос, вы что-то хотите оставить после себя? Т.е. наследие там какое-то и т.п.? Чтобы ходили к вам на могилу и вспоминали, или памятник нерукотворный?


Прежде всего я хочу оставить благие следы на потоке собственного создания и хоть немного реализовать свой потенциал, пока еще не умерла. Еще я хочу оставить после себя как можно больше людей, которых я старалась искренне любить и помогла им в чем-то этой любовью действенно, чтобы они в свою очередь смогли ее давать миру. Это непросто, но и не невозможно. Но все зависит от тебя самого.




> Если так, то созерцание трупов мне какбэ сказать, не совсем нужно. Я не ощущаю себя полностью живым и уж точно не здоровым. Словно я умер когда-то в прошлом. Также после смерти у меня нет устремлений что-то оставлять, ни трупа, ни могилы, ни воспоминаний, ни сожалений, вообще ничего (впрочем, и хлопать дверью уходя я не хочу).


Мне тоже оно не нужно, чтобы помнить, что мне осталось полноценных около 20 лет жизни. Вот только я жива, как никогда, потому что живым тебя делает наличие цели, от этого возникает мотивация, которая не дает сбиться с этой цели и не дает забыться. 

Мне интересно, а что Вы делаете здесь на форуме буддистов?)

----------


## Chikara

> Еще старение. Я бы, правда, не назвал его лучшим, но зато ничего для этого делать не надо.


Недавно в новостях прошло, что 102-летний австралиец изнасиловал... 90-летнюю бабку. Желания с годами оказывается никуда не исчезают.

----------


## Шенпен

> Недавно в новостях прошло, что 102-летний австралиец изнасиловал... 90-летнюю бабку. Желания с годами оказывается никуда не исчезают.


Ага.
Только иногда перестают соответствовать возможностям.  :Wink:

----------

Alex (31.10.2018), Владимир Николаевич (31.10.2018)

----------


## Антончик

> Дорогие мои, я не первый день живу - и способов знаю столько, что становится ясно - все они фиговые, потому что временные. Один человек, которого я держал на примете и вёл с ним переписку, который казался жуть как спокойным, нормальным и который даже вёл курсы "как стать счастливым" совершенно внезапно вышел из окна 16 этажа лет 5 назад.
> Искал способы как самоликвидироваться безболезненным способом, в т.ч. чтобы безболезненно было психологически. Видимо, не хватило решимости, а возможно "выгорел" и стало всё равно. Но это было ооооооочень давно, лет 20 назад. 
> При проблемах вещества тоже помогают, иногда и тоже временно, не более нескольких месяцев - потому не мой метод, но в критической ситуации их надо применять сразу.
> Очень помогла теоретическая психология под названием "психософия Афанасьева" - я начал понимать когда меня окружающие раскачивают на падание на болевые точки (злых людей много, могут просто троллинга ради это делать).
> 
> Возможно, я плохо понимаю буддизм. Разве он не основан на смирении перед "потоком"? Хотя - возможно моё состояние не совсем смирение.
> Да чо обижаться, так и есть и не грубо а правда. Я не всегда понимаю когда моё тело плохо функционирует, могу забыть поесть, или не заметить что ноги замёрзли. Просто начинаю испытывать разные случайные неприятные переживания в такие моменты.


Мне кажется вам на тему Буддизма стоит начать с основ - четыре благородные истины, четыре мысли поворачивающие ум к Дхарме, четыре безмерных. Для начала бы разобраться и поразмышлять над этим.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.10.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> Мне интересно, а что Вы делаете здесь на форуме буддистов?)


Пытаюсь найти покой или рецепт как это найти. Летом это получается более естественно - выехать на дачу, лечь в раскладушку под цветущим деревом и созерцать голубое небо сквозь зелёную мозаику листвы. Лишь бы комаров не было. Сейчас этого нет, а мне плохеет. Религиозным человеком с верой в загробную жизнь я не являюсь, но с некоторых пор я понял что в этом вопросе не важно, верю я или нет в высшие силы, как это принято считать. Даже если нет веры, есть чисто механические ритуалы которые дают элементы успокоения - то же омовение у мусульман неплохо работает, если его совершать в стране с жарким климатом. Про развитие. Было время, я инвестировал уйму усилий в будущее. Речь про образование и имущество. Будущее наступило, и я понял что просто потерял уйму лучших лет жизни, которые мог бы прожить хорошо, в надежде отложить что-то на будущее, но так и не пожив настоящим.




> много времени уходит на ерунду, мы все погрязаем в рутине, а своим развитием занимаемся мало


Рутина разная бывает. См.выше, раньше казалось что тратишь годы на развитие, вот-вот и будет результат, а смотришь потом назад - и понимаешь, что это рутина и была, результаты иллюзорны или ими потом не дойдёт дело воспользоваться. Но время, проведённое с удовольствием, не является потраченным за зря. Или не согласны?

----------


## ПавелПас

> четыре безмерных


Решил ознакомиться. 
_Святое Сострадание - это, во-первых, движение души в отношении дурных поступков окружающих, которые чаще всего совершаются из-за незнания Истины. В нем есть что-то общее с печалью. Когда кто-то делает что-то плохое - неважно, в отношении вас или нет, вы сочувствуете этому человеку, сожалеете о нем._
Мой глаз очень цепляется за мусор, несортированные отходы. Ну вот допустим иду я за территорию своей дачи, прохожу всего сотню метов и и вижу типичную картину - адовый срач на обочине, пластик, мусор, сигаретные пачки, пластиковые пакеты, тарелки... Люди несут мешками на помойку, бродячие собаки их рвут и всё разносят. Так, сколько я видел, во всех странах, особенно в Азии, так разве что кроме Австрии, там такого нет, австрияки молодцы. И вот как я должен это ощущать? Чот меня святое сострадание в депрессуху вгоняет, насколько люди дебилы и насколько всё загадили. Чот ходить и видеть грязь (что люди делают что-то не так, и печалиться по этому поводу) - как-то слишком просто и не скажу что мир стал от этого чище. Ну может разве что себе карму почистил, т.к. страданий много принял на себя, созерцая стихийные помойки - но мир лучше не стал, а я не вижу способа померить, сколько там ещё мне надо медитировать на потоки работы ассенизаторов, чтобы карма стала хороша.

----------


## Евгений по

> Пытаюсь найти покой или рецепт как это найти. Летом это получается более естественно - выехать на дачу, лечь в раскладушку под цветущим деревом и созерцать голубое небо сквозь зелёную мозаику листвы. Лишь бы комаров не было.


В моем понимании начинающего, у вас подход не верный.Комары например для меня учителя :Smilie:

----------


## ПавелПас

> В моем понимании начинающего, у вас подход не верный.Комары например для меня учителя


Мазохизм какой-то. Я исследованиями того, насколько разум может контролировать физическую боль - этим по молодости баловался, исключительно из любопытства. Но сейчас такое не практикую, т.к. боль-то терпеть можно, если хочется, но если терпеть боль, то портится настроение и вообще всё восприятие начинает тоже "плыть", причем далеко не факт что становишься после этого лучше. Особенно если боль несильная, но долгая. Ресурс нервной системы не безграничен.

Пардон если грубо, но чутка юмора в тему:
_Сидит мужик (М) на асфальте, бьёт себя молотком по яйцам, орёт, но продолжает бить. К нему подходит прохожий (П) и спрашивает: 
П: что это ты делаешь? 
М: сам видишь, бью себя по яйцам. 
П: и не больно??? 
М: ещё как больно!! 
П: ???? А??? Зачем??? 
М: зато когда промахиваюсь, так приятно, так приятно!_

----------

Доня (31.10.2018)

----------


## Anthony

Вот думал давеча: Что люди делают в огромных зданиях на букву Ц? Ведь это огромная, жрущая своих адептов выгребная яма. Все болезные, хворые, каются, жалуются, виноватые во всем. Что там делать здоровому человеку, кроме как цеплять разного рода негатив? Пришел к выводу, что вообще нечего там делать здоровому человеку.

Сейчас зашел в эту тему и испытал те же самые эмоции. Люди придумывают проблемы, кто-то через 20 лет помирать собрался, у кого-то не стоит, у кого-то стоит, но ему это не нравится. Вот почитает это молодой 32-ух летний организм,... и ведь жить расхочется!

----------


## Anthony

А чо все про праздник-то забыли? Где поздравления, радость, пышные цоги?

----------

Alex (31.10.2018)

----------


## Шенпен

> кто-то через 20 лет помирать собрался, у кого-то не стоит, у кого-то стоит, но ему это не нравится. Вот почитает это молодой 32-ух летний организм,... и ведь жить расхочется!


Дык смамсара-ж...

----------


## Anthony

> Дык смамсара-ж...


Пральна! Надо еще больше нагнетать, чтоб другим неповадно было! Наш подход!

----------


## Евгений по

> Мазохизм какой-то. ![/I]


Возможно мазохизм.Но я таких учителей спецом не ищу :Smilie: 

Терпение и возможность отрешится от раздражителей мне помогает в практике
А вы не исключаете вариант укрепления нервной системы а не истощения ?

----------


## Шенпен

> Пральна! Надо еще больше нагнетать, чтоб другим неповадно было! Наш подход!


Да нагнетай, не-нагнетай....Дукха она и в африке дукха
Будда же 1-ю БИ изрёк не нагнетания ради ,а чтобы нас к действию сподвигнуть.

----------

Anthony (31.10.2018), Антончик (31.10.2018), Пема Дролкар (02.11.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вот думал давеча: Что люди делают в огромных зданиях на букву Ц? Ведь это огромная, жрущая своих адептов выгребная яма. Все болезные, хворые, каются, жалуются, виноватые во всем. Что там делать здоровому человеку, кроме как цеплять разного рода негатив? Пришел к выводу, что вообще нечего там делать здоровому человеку.
> 
> Сейчас зашел в эту тему и испытал те же самые эмоции. Люди придумывают проблемы, кто-то через 20 лет помирать собрался, у кого-то не стоит, у кого-то стоит, но ему это не нравится. Вот почитает это молодой 32-ух летний организм,... и ведь жить расхочется!


Почему вы во всём видите негатив? Помирать — это нормально, не стоит — это нормально, не трахаться — это нормально, ходить в церковь — это нормально. Для здорового человека в этом нет никакого негатива.




> А чо все про праздник-то забыли? Где поздравления, радость, пышные цоги?


Зачем ходить строем и делать цоги по графику, когда любой день — праздник?

----------

Антончик (31.10.2018), Владимир Николаевич (31.10.2018), Пема Дролкар (02.11.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> А вы не исключаете вариант укрепления нервной системы а не истощения ?


Для меня - исключено. Для вас - не знаю. Мне явно лучше быть богатым и здоровым, чем бедным и больным. Если день за днём ощущаешь дискомфорт, так что жизнь не приносит удовольствия, а приносит малюсенькие болезненные тычки, рано или поздно это даст последствия, и это сомнительно что будет прозрением. Скорее, будет нервный срыв и ещё больший психоз. Мне вот всю жизнь хотелось научиться жить хорошо - чтобы жить нравилось, чтобы ощущать вкус и хотелось это же продолжать. А не чтобы терпеть в надежде что всё плохое рано или поздно прекращается. Но - получается плохо. Клокочущее негодование от дискомфорта и сдерживаемая злость на мир - это отнюдь не покой. 

В этом плане я повторяю вопросы, зачем вы фокусируете взор на трупы, а не на цветы, зачем вы отказываетесь от мелких бытовых радостей (к примеру, почему нельзя слушать музыку) и т.д., вроде получаю ответы - но я их не понимаю. Можно, конечно, вывалить смрадное мусорное ведро в своей квартире, а потом ещё кучу каках наложить и под это подвести философию что дескать мусор будет напоминать об истинной природе вещей типа что всякая мирская вещь рано или поздно в силу изменчивости мира станет мусором, а любой акт физического потребления обратится в какахи - но надо ли?

----------


## Антарадхана

> О, на другом форуме нашел:
> _Буддизм - это понимание человеком своего положения в этом мире. А медитация на трупах заключается в представлении прежде всего себя в виде трупа (не обязательно раздавленного танком - просто обычного трупа, этого вполне достаточно), последовательно проходящего стадии разложения. Попрактиковавшись в такой медитации Вы станете серъезней относиться к жизни и смерти, своей и чужой._
> Если так, то созерцание трупов мне какбэ сказать, не совсем нужно. Я не ощущаю себя полностью живым и уж точно не здоровым. Словно я умер когда-то в прошлом. Также после смерти у меня нет устремлений что-то оставлять, ни трупа, ни могилы, ни воспоминаний, ни сожалений, вообще ничего (впрочем, и хлопать дверью уходя я не хочу).


Созерцание трупов в разных стадиях разложения, и как правильно написано, представление собственного тела на той или иной стадии разложения, а также медитация на части тела и содержащиеся в нем нечистоты, используются монахами, главным образом для прекращения влечения к телесному, для преодоления сексуальной жажды. Если такой цели не стоит, и имеется склонность к депрессии, то такая медитация противопоказана. В Каноне есть история, когда Будда ушел в длительное затворничество, а множество монахов, практикующих практики, связанные с созерцанием трупов, нечистот и т.п., впали в депрессию и совершили массовый суицид.

----------

Антончик (31.10.2018), Владимир Николаевич (31.10.2018), ПавелПас (11.02.2019), Фомина (31.10.2018)

----------


## Евгений по

Удовольствия нет.Но нет и неудовольствия.Ваше право остаться на качелях или нет

----------


## Anthony

> Да нагнетай, не-нагнетай....Дукха она и в африке дукха
> Будда же 1-ю БИ изрёк не нагнетания ради ,а чтобы нас к действию сподвигнуть.


Вот у мексиканцев все весело, Dia de los muertos. Прямое напоминание. Люди понимают, что "мы все умрем". Радуются и пляшут по этому поводу.

----------


## ПавелПас

> Созерцание трупов в разных стадиях разложения, и как правильно написано, представление собственного тела на той или иной стадии разложения, а также медитация на части тела и содержащиеся в нем нечистоты, используются монахами, главным образом для прекращения влечения к телесному, для преодоления сексуальной жажды.


Если так, то я повторю вопрос - в чем цель ПРЕКРАЩЕНИЯ. Вроде же сексуальная жажда естественна. Вот у людей к примеру есть склонность удовлетворять голод едой. Вроде тоже естественно. Можно же с целью подавления голода медитировать на тухляк, в котором опарыши копошатся. Но кроме самобичевания я тут ничего не вижу. Как это способствует тому, чтобы сделать мир лучше? Это приближает к джанам? Или в чем цель-то? Кто-то тут может объяснить механизм поподробней?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.10.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Почему вы во всём видите негатив? Помирать — это нормально, не стоит — это нормально, не трахаться — это нормально, ходить в церковь — это нормально. Для здорового человека в этом нет никакого негатива.


В этом нет вообще никакого негатива. У всех у нас рано или поздно перестанет стоять.
Но зачем это мусолить и плодить расстройства психики? Не проще выпить таблетку, их щас много, и помереть со стояком?





> Зачем ходить строем и делать цоги по графику, когда любой день — праздник?


А я каждый день и делаю, краткий, но полноценный. Вы наверняка его тоже знаете.
Но праздник на то и праздник, чтоб столы накрывать, обмениваться теплыми пожеланиями..

Ну не нравится Лхабаб Дючен, можно же и Хэлоуин отпраздновать, голодных духов покормить, воздать благодарность умершим. На могилке прибраться, в конце концов, посвятить им заслуги от практики.... Чем не повод увеличить свои заслуги в сто-тыщ-мильонов раз?
Как никак - повод.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Если так, то я повторю вопрос - в чем цель ПРЕКРАЩЕНИЯ.


В том, что жажда чувственных удовольствий, являются причиной страданий, а жажда существования - причиной повторных рождений, и так по кругу. Будда учит тех, кто понял, что все в этом мире является страданием, либо причиной будущих страданий, даже самые высшие виды счастья божественных миров, какие себя люди даже представить не могут - страдательны, так как не вечны. Даже самые высшие божества, не познавшие и не реализовавшие Четыре Благородные Истины, обречены на падение в более низкие миры, вплоть до мира животных и адов, и так бесчисленное количество циклов. В сансаре мало тех существ, что рождаются в высших мирах, но много тех, кто рождается в мире животных, страдающих призраков и в адах. Сансара - это ужасная тюрьма, и единственная редкая и труднодостижимая возможность прекращения цикла рождения и смертей в этой тюрьме, достижение ниббаны (прекращения существования) - это Дхамма, открываемая Буддами. Больше нет никаких возможностей, только страдания, рождения и смерти по кругу. 




> Вроде же сексуальная жажда естественна.


Естественное (распространенное) омрачение миров кама-локи.




> Вот у людей к примеру есть склонность удовлетворять голод едой. Вроде тоже естественно. Можно же с целью подавления голода медитировать на тухляк, в котором опарыши копошатся.


Для преодоления привязанности к вкусам, есть своя медитация, на отвратительность пищи и процесса пищеварения в целом. Монахи едят один раз в день, только лишь для поддержки жизненных сил в теле, достаточных для практики.




> Это приближает к джанам?


Джхан, к слову, невозможно достичь без отстранения от жажды чувственных удовольствий и от недоброжелательности, которые являются основными умственными помехами для их достижения. Вот у кого сильна чувственная жажда, тем монахам необходимо сначала практиковать кладбищенские созерцания и созерцание частей и нечистот тела, пока жажда не отступит, и не откроется путь к джханам.

Если хотите понять чему учил Будда, прочитайте для начала несколько обзорных работ, или хотя-бы одну из них:

Бхиккху Бодхи - "Некоторые основные принципы Буддизма" http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Books/S...m-1-perera.htm 
Ньянатилока Тхера - "Слово Будды" https://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/nyanatiloka/wob/word.htm 
Дхаммавуддхо Тхера - "Послание Будды" http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Books/M...buddha1-sv.htm

----------

Антончик (31.10.2018), ПавелПас (03.11.2018)

----------


## Антончик

> Решил ознакомиться. 
> _Святое Сострадание - это, во-первых, движение души в отношении дурных поступков окружающих, которые чаще всего совершаются из-за незнания Истины. В нем есть что-то общее с печалью. Когда кто-то делает что-то плохое - неважно, в отношении вас или нет, вы сочувствуете этому человеку, сожалеете о нем._
> Мой глаз очень цепляется за мусор, несортированные отходы. Ну вот допустим иду я за территорию своей дачи, прохожу всего сотню метов и и вижу типичную картину - адовый срач на обочине, пластик, мусор, сигаретные пачки, пластиковые пакеты, тарелки... Люди несут мешками на помойку, бродячие собаки их рвут и всё разносят. Так, сколько я видел, во всех странах, особенно в Азии, так разве что кроме Австрии, там такого нет, австрияки молодцы. И вот как я должен это ощущать? Чот меня святое сострадание в депрессуху вгоняет, насколько люди дебилы и насколько всё загадили. Чот ходить и видеть грязь (что люди делают что-то не так, и печалиться по этому поводу) - как-то слишком просто и не скажу что мир стал от этого чище. Ну может разве что себе карму почистил, т.к. страданий много принял на себя, созерцая стихийные помойки - но мир лучше не стал, а я не вижу способа померить, сколько там ещё мне надо медитировать на потоки работы ассенизаторов, чтобы карма стала хороша.


так к этому нужно добавлять безмерную незахватываемость )




> Мазохизм какой-то. Я исследованиями того, насколько разум может контролировать физическую боль - этим по молодости баловался, исключительно из любопытства. Но сейчас такое не практикую, т.к. боль-то терпеть можно, если хочется, но если терпеть боль, то портится настроение и вообще всё восприятие начинает тоже "плыть", причем далеко не факт что становишься после этого лучше. Особенно если боль несильная, но долгая. Ресурс нервной системы не безграничен.
> 
> Пардон если грубо, но чутка юмора в тему:
> _Сидит мужик (М) на асфальте, бьёт себя молотком по яйцам, орёт, но продолжает бить. К нему подходит прохожий (П) и спрашивает: 
> П: что это ты делаешь? 
> М: сам видишь, бью себя по яйцам. 
> П: и не больно??? 
> М: ещё как больно!! 
> П: ???? А??? Зачем??? 
> М: зато когда промахиваюсь, так приятно, так приятно!_


Речь то в Буддизме не про то, чтобы подавить боль и страдания, и делать вид что не испытываешь негативных эмоций )




> Для меня - исключено. Для вас - не знаю. Мне явно лучше быть богатым и здоровым, чем бедным и больным. Если день за днём ощущаешь дискомфорт, так что жизнь не приносит удовольствия, а приносит малюсенькие болезненные тычки, рано или поздно это даст последствия, и это сомнительно что будет прозрением. Скорее, будет нервный срыв и ещё больший психоз. Мне вот всю жизнь хотелось научиться жить хорошо - чтобы жить нравилось, чтобы ощущать вкус и хотелось это же продолжать. А не чтобы терпеть в надежде что всё плохое рано или поздно прекращается. Но - получается плохо. Клокочущее негодование от дискомфорта и сдерживаемая злость на мир - это отнюдь не покой. 
> 
> В этом плане я повторяю вопросы, зачем вы фокусируете взор на трупы, а не на цветы, зачем вы отказываетесь от мелких бытовых радостей (к примеру, почему нельзя слушать музыку) и т.д., вроде получаю ответы - но я их не понимаю. Можно, конечно, вывалить смрадное мусорное ведро в своей квартире, а потом ещё кучу каках наложить и под это подвести философию что дескать мусор будет напоминать об истинной природе вещей типа что всякая мирская вещь рано или поздно в силу изменчивости мира станет мусором, а любой акт физического потребления обратится в какахи - но надо ли?


А кто говорит от всего сначала отказаться и типа сразу из этого получить результат? Можно отказываться, можно не отказываться.
Но вы тут ярко описали более тонкий вид страдание - когда вроде бы всё хорошо и даже ничего не болит, а всё равно какое-то томление, что-то неидеально, что-то не совсем то. Вот вы на своём опыте познали истину о страдании чуть дальше, чем некоторые люди, которые знают только страдание-страдания (когда молотком по яйцам и т.д.). У вас уже есть понимание некоторое - что даже лучшие самсарные решения по устранению страданий не решают вопрос полностью, до конца, насовсем.
И кто говорит что нельзя слушать музыку?

----------


## Антончик

> Если так, то я повторю вопрос - в чем цель ПРЕКРАЩЕНИЯ. Вроде же сексуальная жажда естественна. Вот у людей к примеру есть склонность удовлетворять голод едой. Вроде тоже естественно. Можно же с целью подавления голода медитировать на тухляк, в котором опарыши копошатся. Но кроме самобичевания я тут ничего не вижу. Как это способствует тому, чтобы сделать мир лучше? Это приближает к джанам? Или в чем цель-то? Кто-то тут может объяснить механизм поподробней?


Механизм подробностей может подробно разъяснить Чже Цонкапа в Большом Ламриме, примерно в первой половине сего труда. Есть отличне трёхтомное издание, там все эти вопросы весьма подробно с примерами и рассуджениями разбираются.
ну или если лень, то для начала есть такие простые книжки как "отчего вы не Буддист" - Ринпоче Дзонгсар Кхъенце, или "лекции по философии и практике Буддизма" - Бадмаев Буда Бальжиевич. Кстати обе книги написаны достаточно простым понятным современному человеку языком, в котором раскрываются основные концепции и идеи, о которых вы как раз задаёте вопросы.

----------


## ПавелПас

> В том, что жажда чувственных удовольствий, являются причиной страданий


Хм. А жажда не-чувственных? К примеру, жажда признания. Жажду сделать публикацию уровня Нобилевки. Чтобы жалкие и скудноумные людишки прозрели и поняли величие Паши-Пас-а (сарказм, но я писал выше - я знаю что я склонен к греху тщеславия). Про секс. Для многих секс - всего лишь акт достижения того, чего нет у других, т.е. не чувственный акт, а акт волевой, акт достижения поставленной цели, как купить дорогую машину потому что она дорогая, как купить "черный квадрат" Малевича, потому что он стоит 2.5 миллиона баксов, а не потому что красивый.

И про слово "жажда", жажда вроде не причина, страданий, а описания страдания в чистом виде. Потому мучение от нехватки чего-то и называют жаждой.



> а жажда существования - причиной повторных рождений


Тут не понял. Нет у меня такой жажды. Вот допустим я готов к тому что я помру. Иногда у меня плохо работает сердце, и иногда кажется что пропускает 1-2 удара, но всегда начинает работать заново. Раньше в такие моменты было страшно как в момент прыжка с высоты (словно шел и провалился), а сейчас - нет. Мне стало не очень интересно, кто будет в моём завещании, не очень интересно что будет с вещами, моим телом, с тем кто меня вспомнит и т.д. Я принял то, что рано или поздно я умру во всех отношениях: сначала я перестану понимать то, что понял, я перестану ощущать то, что ощутил, я перестану влиять на то, на что влиял, моё тело физически рассыпется и меня вскоре забудут полностью, словно меня и не было никогда. И меня это не беспокоит. Причем вопрос о том, как меня будут вспоминать и в каком виде мой труп найдут ещё несколько лет назад меня волновал, но сейчас уже нет, это не важно, т.к. я готов умреть во всех отношениях, в т.ч. и в плане посмертно производимого на людей впечатления. 

Так вот вопрос, означает ли это что я не буду перерождаться? А если да, то это как? Мне что, вручат "белый билет по дурке" и освободят от службы в армии (зачеркнуть) от циклов сансары? Вроде такой билет очень дорого стоит, для этого надо отслужить, очистить карму, пройти джаны, работать над собой. А мне что, просто так дадут? Вы тут много говорите о правильных усилиях, но я усилия в общем-то  не очень прилагаю, т.к. не очень вижу цель.

И что, самоубийцы сразу в рай (зачеркнуть) вон из сансары? Если так, то чего уж проще.




> Естественное (распространенное) омрачение миров кама-локи.


Повторю, а чем желание жрать ради жить лучше и чем не омрачение? Ну не пожрал неделю, ну помер 1 раз, всего-то делов. Можно подумать, люди помирают редко. Зачем цепляться за жизнь, словно чего-то не успел ещё сделать.

(я лично ем не чтобы жить, а чтобы желудок не болел, т.к. боль всё равно заставит есть)



> Если хотите понять чему учил Будда, прочитайте для начала несколько обзорных работ, или хотя-бы одну из них:


Спасибо, обязательно прочитаю. Но всему своё время.

----------


## ПавелПас

> И кто говорит что нельзя слушать музыку?


Ну много где, быстро гуглится:

_не убивай никакого живого существа; не бери тебе не принадлежащего; воздерживайся от прелюбодеяния; не говори неправды; воздерживайся от всех опьяняющих напитков. Для духовенства добавляется еще пять заповедей: не есть после полудня; не присутствовать при плясках, пении, музыке, играх; не употреблять мазей, духов, украшений; не спать на высокой и широкой постели; не иметь серебра и золота._

Блин, а у меня ещё и постель широкая. Метр-восемьдесят. И она высокая, с камерой под хранилище белья под матрасом. Бида. Придётся на диван переселяться на кухню. (не, я реально не понимаю кто и зачем составил такие рекомендации что надо себе постоянно отказывать в комфорте, если можно не отказывать)

----------


## Шенпен

> Придётся на диван переселяться на кухню.


Это после того когда поймёте зачем вам это надо (и надо-ли) и станете монахом в традиции Тхеравада.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну много где, быстро гуглится:
> 
> _не убивай никакого живого существа; не бери тебе не принадлежащего; воздерживайся от прелюбодеяния; не говори неправды; воздерживайся от всех опьяняющих напитков. Для духовенства добавляется еще пять заповедей: не есть после полудня; не присутствовать при плясках, пении, музыке, играх; не употреблять мазей, духов, украшений; не спать на высокой и широкой постели; не иметь серебра и золота._
> 
> Блин, а у меня ещё и постель широкая. Метр-восемьдесят. И она высокая, с камерой под хранилище белья под матрасом. Бида. Придётся на диван переселяться на кухню. (не, я реально не понимаю кто и зачем составил такие рекомендации что надо себе постоянно отказывать в комфорте, если можно не отказывать)


Это рекомендации данные в другой культуре, в обществе с другими понятиями.

А где Вы цитаты такие прикольные берёте ?
Святое Сострадание, душа, а терь ещё и духовенство )
Как будто некто внешний, чтото непонятное ему и чуждое по-своему описывает.
Специально такие подыскиваете ?

----------


## Доня

> Ну много где, быстро гуглится:
> 
> _не убивай никакого живого существа; не бери тебе не принадлежащего; воздерживайся от прелюбодеяния; не говори неправды; воздерживайся от всех опьяняющих напитков. Для духовенства добавляется еще пять заповедей: не есть после полудня; не присутствовать при плясках, пении, музыке, играх; не употреблять мазей, духов, украшений; не спать на высокой и широкой постели; не иметь серебра и золота._
> 
> Блин, а у меня ещё и постель широкая. Метр-восемьдесят. И она высокая, с камерой под хранилище белья под матрасом. Бида. Придётся на диван переселяться на кухню. (не, я реально не понимаю кто и зачем составил такие рекомендации что надо себе постоянно отказывать в комфорте, если можно не отказывать)


Проблема в вашем желании объять сейчас необъятное в плане сути буддийского учения!) Будда всегда говаривал о срединности, т.е. избегании крайностей, и именно это его путь (Дхамма). А далее включайте мозг и вникайте помаленьку. Мой опыт вникания — сначала увлеклась историей самого Сидхартхи Гаутамы, как исторической личности, читала про него, смотрела фильмы, потом созрела для его учения, и начала с целей. В общем то вы тоже целью интересуетесь, что верно. Тут время нужно, желание и интерес, но это того стоит! Судя по вашим постам....

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.11.2018)

----------


## Фил

Самоубийцам карт-бланш не дадут, т.е. они умирают с сильнейшим желанием не-жить.

Мизантропам по сходной причине (мизантроп, социопат <> отшельник)
Также как червяк или камень не достиг джханы (он ее не достигал!)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.11.2018), ПавелПас (11.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (01.11.2018)

----------


## Евгений по

> *не присутствовать при плясках, пении, музыке*


Если этого не соблюдать потом в виде помех будете встречать при сосредоточении.

----------

Доня (01.11.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> А где Вы цитаты такие прикольные берёте ?
> Святое Сострадание, душа, а терь ещё и духовенство )
> Как будто некто внешний, чтото непонятное ему и чуждое по-своему описывает.
> Специально такие подыскиваете ?


Во-первых, кое-что из этого я видел у Пелевина, вот уж кто мой духовный наставник.  :Smilie:  Только у него это было сложно сказать, серьёзно или как юмор. Но не важно, я даже не всегда понимаю свои мысли - вроде думаю с юмором, но потом бац - понимаю что серьёзно, или наоборот. Это не важно. В остальном, загуглил - взял первое попавшееся. Вообще, как я сказал выше, найти ПУТЬ не сложно, беда в том, что путей известно уже столько, что сложно понять, который из них верный, а которые - профанации идеи. И есть ли верный путь вообще. Интернет же славится тем, что даже "арфа-графический славарь рускава изыка" найти можно.

----------


## ПавелПас

> Мой опыт вникания — сначала увлеклась историей самого Сидхартхи Гаутамы, как исторической личности, читала про него, смотрела фильмы, потом созрела для его учения, и начала с целей.


Согласен с вашим методом. Потому, повторюсь - наибольших успехов в буддизме я достиг когда в некоторый момент в край зажрался (любимая женщина, деньги за просто так, дача, цветы, весна жизни и всё такое, причем всё это воспринималось как само собой разумеющееся). Принцем-папенькиным-мажором с дачей в горах быть хорошо, тут сразу можно не думать о мирских делах, удовлетворив свои потребности, сразу легко и о спасении души думать не отвлекаясь на всю мирскую суету. Но - тема в т.ч. про буддизм в суетной городской квартирке, где дикие соседи пляшут по ночам. Разумеется, не всякий кто зажрался - достигает высот в буддизме, но для достижения высот, состояние "зажранности" хотя бы на некоторых этапах жизни - вероятно этому способствует.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Во-первых, кое-что из этого я видел у Пелевина, вот уж кто мой духовный наставник.  Только у него это было сложно сказать, серьёзно или как юмор. Но не важно, я даже не всегда понимаю свои мысли - вроде думаю с юмором, но потом бац - понимаю что серьёзно, или наоборот. Это не важно. В остальном, загуглил - взял первое попавшееся. Вообще, как я сказал выше, найти ПУТЬ не сложно, беда в том, что путей известно уже столько, что сложно понять, который из них верный, а которые - профанации идеи. И есть ли верный путь вообще. Интернет же славится тем, что даже "арфа-графический славарь рускава изыка" найти можно.


Путей много, как и целей.
Верным путём будет, тот что соответствует Вашей цели.

Отсюда важно сначала с мотивацией поработать. Начать с дображелательности к себе. Иначе если цель иная - то можно и к ней прийти находя в разных путях лишь соответствующие методы , а чтото полезное имеющееся в этих разных путях просто саботировать.

(кмк. о буддизме лучше узнавать изнутри буддизма и средствами буддизма.)

----------

Антончик (01.11.2018)

----------


## Антончик

> Ну много где, быстро гуглится:
> 
> _не убивай никакого живого существа; не бери тебе не принадлежащего; воздерживайся от прелюбодеяния; не говори неправды; воздерживайся от всех опьяняющих напитков. Для духовенства добавляется еще пять заповедей: не есть после полудня; не присутствовать при плясках, пении, музыке, играх; не употреблять мазей, духов, украшений; не спать на высокой и широкой постели; не иметь серебра и золота._
> 
> Блин, а у меня ещё и постель широкая. Метр-восемьдесят. И она высокая, с камерой под хранилище белья под матрасом. Бида. Придётся на диван переселяться на кухню. (не, я реально не понимаю кто и зачем составил такие рекомендации что надо себе постоянно отказывать в комфорте, если можно не отказывать)


То есть это для монахов. Вы монах?




> Во-первых, кое-что из этого я видел у Пелевина, вот уж кто мой духовный наставник.  Только у него это было сложно сказать, серьёзно или как юмор. Но не важно, я даже не всегда понимаю свои мысли - вроде думаю с юмором, но потом бац - понимаю что серьёзно, или наоборот. Это не важно. В остальном, загуглил - взял первое попавшееся. Вообще, как я сказал выше, найти ПУТЬ не сложно, беда в том, что путей известно уже столько, что сложно понять, который из них верный, а которые - профанации идеи. И есть ли верный путь вообще. Интернет же славится тем, что даже "арфа-графический славарь рускава изыка" найти можно.


Поэтому например в Буддизме многие Учителя, и сам Будда говорили мол, не верьте просто на слово, проверяйте что сказали, размышляйте, смотрите, так это или нет, не следуйте слепо просто потому что какой-то "авторитетный" человек так сказал.
А так мало ли кто что в какой художественной книжке или в интернете пишет.
Учение скорее указывает на некоторые темы, размышляя над которыми самостоятельно, можно поянть что-то, а поняв что-то можно размышлять, исследовать и понимать самому какие-то более глубокие темы и т.д. То есть это скорее как набор методов и направление исследования, которое в итоге может привести к Цели.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Потому, повторюсь - наибольших успехов в буддизме я достиг когда в некоторый момент в край зажрался (любимая женщина, деньги за просто так, дача, цветы, весна жизни и всё такое, причем всё это воспринималось как само собой разумеющееся). Принцем-папенькиным-мажором с дачей в горах быть хорошо, тут сразу можно не думать о мирских делах, удовлетворив свои потребности, сразу легко и о спасении души думать не отвлекаясь на всю мирскую суету. Но - тема в т.ч. про буддизм в суетной городской квартирке, где дикие соседи пляшут по ночам. Разумеется, не всякий кто зажрался - достигает высот в буддизме, но для достижения высот, состояние "зажранности" хотя бы на некоторых этапах жизни - вероятно этому способствует.


ИМХО, вы много внимания уделяете внешнему, тогда как любое духовное учение - больше о внутреннем. Думаю, вы понимаете о чем я. От внешнего нужно отстраняться (развивая невозмутимость к нему), погружаясь во внутреннее, но внутренне нужно очищать, развивая нравственность (как минимум на уровне 5 правил поведения мирянина), щедрость, благие мысли и умственные состояния (доброту, сострадание, сорадование), меняя свой ум, повышая, так сказать, его частоту, устремляя из тьмы к свету. Если этого не делать, причем весьма усердно, то внутри может оказаться хуже, чем в эпицентре шабаша пляшущих по ночам пьяных соседей, и никакой умиротворенности и уменьшения страдательности не наступит.

----------

Доня (01.11.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> ИМХО, вы много внимания уделяете внешнему, тогда как любое духовное учение - больше о внутреннем.


Есть фрейдизм. Фрейдизм  хорош тем, что он в общем-то очень хорошо понятен логически. Фрейдизм учит, что кроме поверхностного слоя ясно осознаваемых мыслей есть глубинные течения, которые и обрабатывают 90% информации и принимают 90% решений, так что многие вещи этими слоями выносятся наверх как "очевидные" решения, принимаемые интуитивно, рефлекторно и без размышлений. В общем, это прелюдия к тому, чтобы описать почему я уделяю внимание этой всей мишуре. Я могу контролировать верхний слой мыслей, но вот если физический дискомфорт и недоудовлетворённости начинают день за днём возмущать глубоко лежащие слои, я могу это сначала не замечать или терпеть, но постепенно из низов сознания выплывает чернушный депресняк и отравляет всё. Потому - я уделяю внимание тому, что попроще. На всякий случай. И практика показывает, что когда я "зажравшийся" от полного удовлетворения своих физиологических потребностей - я добрее и вообще лучше. Потому мне местами не понятно, почему в буддизме столько физиологических ограничений в удовольствиях (секс, музыка, кровати, благовония.... список огромен). Неужели самобичевание кому-то помогает?

Пока в голове собрал такую схему, что мир какой-то недобрый. Хотя я сам недобрый, пусть и не злой, мне бы инквизитором идти работать, карал бы грешников без капли сожаления - не со зла, а великих дел ради. Может, в этом и есть высшая справедливость. Под эту мыслю слушал вопли соседей, даже спал сегодня получше. Может и помогает.

----------


## Доня

> Есть фрейдизм. Фрейдизм  хорош тем, что он в общем-то очень хорошо понятен логически. Фрейдизм учит, что кроме поверхностного слоя ясно осознаваемых мыслей есть глубинные течения, которые и обрабатывают 90% информации и принимают 90% решений, так что многие вещи этими слоями выносятся наверх как "очевидные" решения, принимаемые интуитивно, рефлекторно и без размышлений. В общем, это прелюдия к тому, чтобы описать почему я уделяю внимание этой всей мишуре. Я могу контролировать верхний слой мыслей, но вот если физический дискомфорт и недоудовлетворённости начинают день за днём возмущать глубоко лежащие слои, я могу это сначала не замечать или терпеть, но постепенно из низов сознания выплывает чернушный депресняк и отравляет всё. Потому - я уделяю внимание тому, что попроще. На всякий случай. И практика показывает, что когда я "зажравшийся" от полного удовлетворения своих физиологических потребностей - я добрее и вообще лучше. Потому мне местами не понятно, почему в буддизме столько физиологических ограничений в удовольствиях (секс, музыка, кровати, благовония.... список огромен). Неужели самобичевание кому-то помогает?
> 
> Пока в голове собрал такую схему, что мир какой-то недобрый. Хотя я сам недобрый, пусть и не злой, мне бы инквизитором идти работать, карал бы грешников без капли сожаления - не со зла, а великих дел ради. Может, в этом и есть высшая справедливость. Под эту мыслю слушал вопли соседей, даже спал сегодня получше. Может и помогает.


Когда вы живете в очень большом комфорте, то все ваши размышления о вечном не более чем демагогия чистой воды. А если б вы действительно продвинулись в то время в буддизме, то материальный дискомфорт любого рода вас меньше всего бы парил сейчас и вообще. Имхо, только переживание сильного страдания, боли, разочарования дают возможность окунуться в настоящую Дхамму

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Согласен с вашим методом. Потому, повторюсь - наибольших успехов в буддизме я достиг когда в некоторый момент в край зажрался (любимая женщина, деньги за просто так, дача, цветы, весна жизни и всё такое, причем всё это воспринималось как само собой разумеющееся). Принцем-папенькиным-мажором с дачей в горах быть хорошо, тут сразу можно не думать о мирских делах, удовлетворив свои потребности, сразу легко и о спасении души думать не отвлекаясь на всю мирскую суету. Но - тема в т.ч. про буддизм в суетной городской квартирке, где дикие соседи пляшут по ночам. Разумеется, не всякий кто зажрался - достигает высот в буддизме, но для достижения высот, состояние "зажранности" хотя бы на некоторых этапах жизни - вероятно этому способствует.


Хорошая карма ) видать, была (

Для практики нужны и соответствующие внешние условия, как и внутренние.
Всё это вместе создаёт и полный спектр возможностей для практики. Одного чегото: либо внешних возможностей, либо внутренних - будет недостаточно. Нужно и то и то, и над созданием полного спектра возможностей также надо работать (конечно начиная со взращивания здоровой мотивации ))

----------

Антончик (02.11.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> конечно начиная со взращивания здоровой мотивации


А тут проблемки начинаются уже с того, что не до конца ясно где здоровая, а где нездоровая. Мотивация жить - плохо, мотивация наслаждаться вкусом - плохо, мотивация хотеть сдохнуть - тоже плохо. 
Попробовал почитать "слова будды", но чот меня от такого алхимического диалекта (учение 4-х стихий и подобные вещи) подташнивает местами.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А тут проблемки начинаются уже с того, что не до конца ясно где здоровая, а где нездоровая. Мотивация жить - плохо, мотивация наслаждаться вкусом - плохо, мотивация хотеть сдохнуть - тоже плохо. 
> Попробовал почитать "слова будды", но чот меня от такого алхимического диалекта (учение 4-х стихий и подобные вещи) подташнивает местами.


Не знаю где Вы там нашли "стихии". Четыре махабхуты это специальные термины, это не то что называем - землёй, водой, огнём )
Но не в этом суть.


Здоровая мотивация - доброжелательность, в первую очередь к себе. И стремление не переживать страданий.
Практически все наставления Будды были адресованы людям той древней культуры,  имеющим эту нормальную естественную здоровую мотивацию.

----------


## Доня

> А тут проблемки начинаются уже с того, что не до конца ясно где здоровая, а где нездоровая. Мотивация жить - плохо, мотивация наслаждаться вкусом - плохо, мотивация хотеть сдохнуть - тоже плохо. 
> Попробовал почитать "слова будды", но чот меня от такого алхимического диалекта (учение 4-х стихий и подобные вещи) подташнивает местами.


Ну вот смотрите для чего нужны ограничения во всем «Ум, укреплённый отречением, становится послушным в отношении тех вещей, которые следует реализовать посредством прямого знания». 
Т.е. отвлеченность на материальное будоражит ваш ум, это не про мозг, а про всего вас. Тем самым не позволяет посредством практики проверить все те вещи, которым учил Будда. Иначе не получится. Да вы это и сами понимаете, говорите же, что соседи достали своими криками! А возьмите отношения с противоположным полом, здесь не надо рассказывать о том воздействии, которое всегда есть со стороны партнера по жизни, про детей вообще молчу и т.д.
Я не совсем по теме к этому посту, но в целом про непонимание с вашей стороны аскез всех видов. Когда вы спите, кстати, на большой «удобной» кровати, то вашему позвоночнику от этого не так кайфово как от твердой поверхности. Когда едите простую пищу, ваш желудок ликует, ну и когда занимаетесь медитациями, то обретаете ясность и вдохновение. И это все — самые благоприятные условия для вашего счастия!))

----------


## Шварц

> Возможно, я плохо понимаю буддизм.


Может стоит попытаться тогда разобраться в основах? только не по Пелевину, а по настоящему.
Задуматься, что такое счастье, что такое страдание (негатив, скука, недовольство и тд), с которым уже знакомы. Посмотреть на их суть с т.з. четырех истин Благородных, картины колеса бытия. Просто поставить вопрос - почему я страдаю, что это есть (в свете доступного учения). 



> Попробовал почитать "слова будды", но чот меня от такого алхимического диалекта (учение 4-х стихий и подобные вещи) подташнивает местами.


Да, сейчас многое в привычном обществе и культуре очень опошлено и избито, цинизм в тренде (уже как призанк адекватности). меня поначалу тоже несколько коробило от слов "всеблагой", блаблабла. некоторых же коробит даже от слова "гуру" (ибо иначе как стеб, впитанный от голливудщины уже не воспринимается, к сожалению). и это может отгораживать от реально наиважнейших вещей. Желаю не споткнуться об этот мусор.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.11.2018), Доня (01.11.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> отвлеченность на материальное будоражит ваш ум, это не про мозг, а про всего вас. 
> ...
> возьмите отношения с противоположным полом, здесь не надо рассказывать о том воздействии, которое всегда есть со стороны партнера по жизни


Ну если вернуться чуть ближе к этой теме, то вот опять же эпизод из моей жизни, не столь давнишний, меньше 10 лет прошло. Была одна не слишком юная баба с (чужим) ребёнком, жирная и некрасивая, но я этого не замечал, потому что в какой-то момент мне показалось что в ней не всё потеряно и в общем-то она добрая. Я её любил. Но правду и от себя тоже не скроешь, потратил некоторое время на взаимодействие с ней, оказалось что нет, злючная и эгоистичная, да и обещания даёт направо и налево без каких-либо планов что-то делать по этому поводу. Это было большим разочарованием, так что потом пошла полоса адовой дуккхи в моей жизни, как-то очень болезненно это воспринималось созерцать в себе это разочарование - словно фашист накакал в любимый цветник. По выходу из этой полосы я заметил что рядом со мной адово красивая юная дева на ...дцать лет моложе меня, с осиной талией и тёмными как океан ночью глазами - и качели качнулись на время в другую сторону - но это уже другая история.

Так вот, причем тут материальное? У меня полно нематериальных привязанностей. Я живу у себя в голове. Мы живём вообще в пост-индустриальную эпоху, когда материальное "жрать и носить шмот" уже не на первом месте - главным стал элитный досуг, элитное общение. Ум цепляется за людей, интересные тусовки, идеи и боится их потерять. Так одним из очень сильных ударов моего "кризиса среднего возраста" было то, что есть уйма вещей которые правильные, понятные, даже общепризнанные, но я их никогда не осилю, т.к. слаб и ленив даже не телом, а умом, а ещё потому что таких вещей слишком много и на них жизни не хватит, чтобы понять всё - ну например, я сдох уже через страниц 30 читая "введение в теорию суперструн", потому что не знал даже более основополагающих вещей. Ну это как всё равно что путешественнику понять что у него нет ног и ему никогда уже не сходить в поход в горы. А есть вещи которые я вроде понимаю, но пройдя пол-пути устаю и возвращаюсь, а к следующей попытке восхождения забываю начатое - прям аналогия слабого альпиниста, бродящего в подножии гор. Тоже вполне себе источник дискомфорта. А ведь по юности я видел как тела стариков рассыпаются - но почему-то никто не акцентирует что "*медитируйте не на вздувшиеся трупы, а на забывчивых стариков, неспособных освоить даже вход в одноклассники через интернет-эксплорер, ибо ваш разум тоже угаснет и будет рассыпаться как ваше тело*".




> Может стоит попытаться тогда разобраться в основах? только не по Пелевину, а по настоящему.


Да читал, читал это всё. Не первый год. Ну... ещё почитаю.

----------


## ПавелПас

--- технический дубль поста---

----------


## Доня

> Ну если вернуться чуть ближе к этой теме, то вот опять же эпизод из моей жизни, не столь давнишний, меньше 10 лет прошло. Была одна не слишком юная баба с (чужим) ребёнком, жирная и некрасивая, но я этого не замечал, потому что в какой-то момент мне показалось что в ней не всё потеряно и в общем-то она добрая. Я её любил. Но правду и от себя тоже не скроешь, потратил некоторое время на взаимодействие с ней, оказалось что нет, злючная и эгоистичная, да и обещания даёт направо и налево без каких-либо планов что-то делать по этому поводу. Это было большим разочарованием, так что потом пошла полоса адовой дуккхи в моей жизни, как-то очень болезненно это воспринималось созерцать в себе это разочарование - словно фашист накакал в любимый цветник. По выходу из этой полосы я заметил что рядом со мной адово красивая юная дева на ...дцать лет моложе меня, с осиной талией и тёмными как океан ночью глазами - и качели качнулись на время в другую сторону - но это уже другая история.
> 
> Так вот, причем тут материальное? У меня полно нематериальных привязанностей. Я живу у себя в голове. Мы живём вообще в пост-индустриальную эпоху, когда материальное "жрать и носить шмот" уже не на первом месте - главным стал элитный досуг, элитное общение. Ум цепляется за людей, интересные тусовки, идеи и боится их потерять. Так одним из очень сильных ударов моего "кризиса среднего возраста" было то, что есть уйма вещей которые правильные, понятные, даже общепризнанные, но я их никогда не осилю, т.к. слаб и ленив даже не телом, а умом, а ещё потому что таких вещей слишком много и на них жизни не хватит, чтобы понять всё - ну например, я сдох уже через страниц 30 читая "введение в теорию суперструн", потому что не знал даже более основополагающих вещей. Ну это как всё равно что путешественнику понять что у него нет ног и ему никогда уже не сходить в поход в горы. А есть вещи которые я вроде понимаю, но пройдя пол-пути устаю и возвращаюсь, а к следующей попытке восхождения забываю начатое - прям аналогия слабого альпиниста, бродящего в подножии гор. Тоже вполне себе источник дискомфорта. А ведь по юности я видел как тела стариков рассыпаются - но почему-то никто не акцентирует что "*медитируйте не на вздувшиеся трупы, а на забывчивых стариков, неспособных освоить даже вход в одноклассники через интернет-эксплорер, ибо ваш разум тоже угаснет и будет рассыпаться как ваше тело*".
> 
> Да читал, читал это всё. Не первый год. Ну... ещё почитаю.


Материальное я имела ввиду «недуховное» ваш трактат о суперструнах —это материальное, женщины ваши— тоже, все, то что во вне вас— неинтересно. Потому что это субъективное и относительное. А вот что внутри! А там такой же мир как и во вне, безграничный, изучай и изучай! Только нужен надежный путеводитель, я остановилась на буддизме, к примеру, хотя много практик и теорий перепробовала...ну и про угасание мозга там же поймете, и медитировать конечно же не надо на трупах, пока) эко вы в дебри заходите!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.11.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> Материальное я имела ввиду «недуховное» ваш трактат о суперструнах —это материальное


Чего уж тут материального, тут математика в чистом виде. Я вообще математикой плотно занимался много лет, и по молодости казалось что понимал всё, за что брался. Это как раскладывание пасьянсов внутри головы.



> все, то что во вне вас— неинтересно


Так эгоизм же получится. Если никого снаружи нет, то болт класть на окружающих. К кому тогда адресовать 4 безмерные, кроме невозмутимости? Любовь там и всё такое?

----------

Шуньяананда (03.11.2018)

----------


## Евгений по

> К кому тогда адресовать 4 безмерные, кроме невозмутимости? Любовь там и всё такое?


К кому адресован закон всемирного тяготения?
Моё понимание буддизма не целостно,но для себя я принимаю так.

«Монахи! Тому, кто добродетелен, тому, кто полностью наделён добродетелями, не нужна целеустремлённая мысль - «Пусть появится освобождение от сожалений!» Это, монахи, закон природы - у того, кто добродетелен, у того, кто полностью наделён добродетелями, появляется освобождение от сожалений. Монахи! Тому, кто свободен от сожаления, не нужна целеустремлённая мысль - «Пусть радость возникнет во мне!» Это, монахи, закон природы - у того, кто свободен от сожаления, появляется радость. Монахи! Тому, кто радуется, не нужна целеустремлённая мысль - «Пусть восторг возникнет во мне!» Это, монахи, закон природы - у того, кто радуется, появляется восторг. Монахи! Тому, чьё сердце наполнено восторгом, не нужна целеустремлённая мысль - «Пусть моё тело будет спокойным!» Это, монахи, закон природы - у того, чьё сердце наполнено восторгом, тело спокойно. Монахи! Тот, у кого тело спокойно, тому не нужна мысль - «Я чувствую счастье». Это, монахи, закон природы - тот, у кого тело спокойно, тот чувствует счастье. Монахи! Тому, кто счастлив, не нужна мысль - «Мой ум сосредоточен». Это само наступает у счастливого человека. Монахи! Тому, кто сосредоточен, не нужна мысль - «Я знаю и вижу вещи такими, какие они есть». Это само наступает у сосредоточенного человека. Монахи! Тому, кто видит вещи такими, какие они есть, не нужна мысль - «Я чувствую угасание очарованности. Интерес покидает меня». Естественно для такого человека испытывать угасание очарованности и угасание интереса. Монахи! Тому, кто чувствует угасание очарованности и угасание интереса, не нужна мысль - «Я освобожусь за счёт видения и знания». Естественно для того, кто чувствует угасание очарованности и угасание интереса реализовать освобождение за счёт видения и знания».

----------

Доня (02.11.2018), Шуньяананда (03.11.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пральна! Надо еще больше нагнетать, чтоб другим неповадно было! Наш подход!


Наш подход, - слишком обрадовался, - надо огорчить, слишком огорчился, - обрадовать)) Пока сам себе не научишься создавать радость и печаль по необходимости для рабочего настроения)

А молодой здоровый организьм в 34 года не так уж молод, и не так уж здоров. Но это не повод для грусти)

Мой экзистенциальный кризис был в 24 года, жутко колбасило. С тех пор все прекрасно, потому что есть Путь)

----------

Антончик (02.11.2018), ПавелПас (03.11.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Сейчас зашел в эту тему и испытал те же самые эмоции.


У нас тут образчик, как мыслит человек, который не поднакопил заслуг для встречи с учением.

Ну не открывается дверка, ну никак.

----------


## Anthony

> У нас тут образчик, как мыслит человек, который не поднакопил заслуг для встречи с учением.
> 
> Ну не открывается дверка, ну никак.


Ой, не искушайте  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Антончик

Медитация на трупы не догма для всех ) А один из методов, котрый можно применять к месту или не к месту.




> Ну если вернуться чуть ближе к этой теме, то вот опять же эпизод из моей жизни, не столь давнишний, меньше 10 лет прошло. Была одна не слишком юная баба с (чужим) ребёнком, жирная и некрасивая, но я этого не замечал, потому что в какой-то момент мне показалось что в ней не всё потеряно и в общем-то она добрая. Я её любил. Но правду и от себя тоже не скроешь, потратил некоторое время на взаимодействие с ней, оказалось что нет, злючная и эгоистичная, да и обещания даёт направо и налево без каких-либо планов что-то делать по этому поводу. Это было большим разочарованием, так что потом пошла полоса адовой дуккхи в моей жизни, как-то очень болезненно это воспринималось созерцать в себе это разочарование - словно фашист накакал в любимый цветник. По выходу из этой полосы я заметил что рядом со мной адово красивая юная дева на ...дцать лет моложе меня, с осиной талией и тёмными как океан ночью глазами - и качели качнулись на время в другую сторону - но это уже другая история.
> 
> Так вот, причем тут материальное? У меня полно нематериальных привязанностей. Я живу у себя в голове. Мы живём вообще в пост-индустриальную эпоху, когда материальное "жрать и носить шмот" уже не на первом месте - главным стал элитный досуг, элитное общение. Ум цепляется за людей, интересные тусовки, идеи и боится их потерять. Так одним из очень сильных ударов моего "кризиса среднего возраста" было то, что есть уйма вещей которые правильные, понятные, даже общепризнанные, но я их никогда не осилю, т.к. слаб и ленив даже не телом, а умом, а ещё потому что таких вещей слишком много и на них жизни не хватит, чтобы понять всё - ну например, я сдох уже через страниц 30 читая "введение в теорию суперструн", потому что не знал даже более основополагающих вещей. Ну это как всё равно что путешественнику понять что у него нет ног и ему никогда уже не сходить в поход в горы. А есть вещи которые я вроде понимаю, но пройдя пол-пути устаю и возвращаюсь, а к следующей попытке восхождения забываю начатое - прям аналогия слабого альпиниста, бродящего в подножии гор. Тоже вполне себе источник дискомфорта. А ведь по юности я видел как тела стариков рассыпаются - но почему-то никто не акцентирует что "*медитируйте не на вздувшиеся трупы, а на забывчивых стариков, неспособных освоить даже вход в одноклассники через интернет-эксплорер, ибо ваш разум тоже угаснет и будет рассыпаться как ваше тело*".
> 
> Да читал, читал это всё. Не первый год. Ну... ещё почитаю.


Вот видите, сами же уже много чего понимаете, наблюдая за своим умом, как появляются и исчезают те или иные привязанности, желания или не-желания. Про то, как просто возникшее желание которое не удовлетворено - по сути создаёт некое тонкое или не очень тонкое страдание. Про непостоянство "хорошего" и непостоянство "плохого" и т.д... Можете значит своим умом погружаться в понимание таких вещей и понимать всё дальше и дальше, всё глубже и глубже, всё тоньше и тоньше. Продолжайте исследовать это. Почему бы и нет?

----------


## Доня

> Чего уж тут материального, тут математика в чистом виде. Я вообще математикой плотно занимался много лет, и по молодости казалось что понимал всё, за что брался. Это как раскладывание пасьянсов внутри головы.
> Так эгоизм же получится. Если никого снаружи нет, то болт класть на окружающих. К кому тогда адресовать 4 безмерные, кроме невозмутимости? Любовь там и всё такое?


Вы опять перескакиваете на внешнее. Снаружи много чего есть, но тО ли вы видите, знаете, понимаете? В этом вопрос. И разобраться с этим можно только внутри себя, понять свои собственные призмы и избавиться от них. Вот тогда и будете слать всем любовь и сострадание, а сейчас это все бутофория некая, мираж...

----------


## Anthony

> Так эгоизм же получится. Если никого снаружи нет, то болт класть на окружающих. К кому тогда адресовать 4 безмерные, кроме невозмутимости? Любовь там и всё такое?


Класть можно, но не на всех и не всегда. 
Тут ведь чистая математика.. точнее физика.. сообщающиеся сосуды. Вот идете Вы по улице, гневом пылаете, и думаете, а дай-ка я вон тому чуваку под жопу пну. Вы пнули, в вашем сосуде гнева поубавилось. Но этот гнев ушел в сосуд того чувака спереди. Чувак разгневался ...и в ответ пнул Вам под жопу.... отдал Ваш гнев обратно.  Как видите, сообщающиеся сосуды опять пришли в равновесие.

Но если этот чувак родом с тоже-российских регионов,... и кроме биографий бойцов ММА ничего в жизни не читал, то Ваш сосуд рискует лопнуть... навсегда.
Как видите, болт класть нужно тоже с умом.

----------


## Фил

> Класть можно, но не на всех и не всегда. 
> Тут ведь чистая математика.. точнее физика.. сообщающиеся сосуды. Вот идете Вы по улице, гневом пылаете, и думаете, а дай-ка я вон тому чуваку под жопу пну. Вы пнули, в вашем сосуде гнева поубавилось. Но этот гнев ушел в сосуд того чувака спереди. Чувак разгневался ...и в ответ пнул Вам под жопу.... отдал Ваш гнев обратно.  Как видите, сообщающиеся сосуды опять пришли в равновесие.
> 
> Но если этот чувак родом с тоже-российских регионов,... и кроме биографий бойцов ММА ничего в жизни не читал, то Ваш сосуд рискует лопнуть... навсегда.
> Как видите, болт класть нужно тоже с умом.


Это только если Вы среди себе подобных обитаете.
А так не всегда!

----------

Anthony (02.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (04.11.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> Снаружи много чего есть, но тО ли вы видите, знаете, понимаете?


А что есть в человеке кроме бесчисленных отражений внешнего? Если это мираж, то это и есть человек. Внешнее - иллюзии, внутреннее - миражи и отражения иллюзий. Тут вся теория буддизма на отрицании своего я, иллюзорности всего, а любить тут что остаётся, кроме как любить иллюзии? Я может и могу смириться и перестать отвешивать подзадники всем вокруг, т.к. что с этих идиотов взять, бесполезно - но как-то не получается начать их за это любить.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ой, не искушайте


Ежели что, так я первая за вссеобщий праздник, раздавание призов и всяческое выражение любви и радости)

Но когда мне неделю на все забить, я срочно начинаю в себя БАДы и за шкирочку на пробежку. Ибо такое состояние показывает, что тело не в порядке.

----------

ПавелПас (03.11.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> Но когда мне неделю на все забить, я срочно начинаю в себя БАДы и за шкирочку на пробежку. Ибо такое состояние показывает, что тело не в порядке.


+1. Только для мужчин секс - такая же пробежка, ващета. И если мужчина поборол в себе сексуальное желание, то как-то это тоже симптоматичный признак.

Что касается психосоматических связей, то тут как-то вроде проскальзывало что я обращаю внимание на мишуру. Но как-то всё в мишуре и есть. Если начать хорошо отсыпаться, я начинаю слышать секунды тишины. Когда совсем тихо, даже затихают внутренние мысли-голоса на секунды (потом шум в мыслях снова поднимается). Без этого шум в голове всё время. Также засыпание (да простите меня за оффтоп) - если сконцентрироваться на спонтанной нервной деятельности в этот момент, иногда я вижу картинку перед глазами, а иногда звуковые ощущения. Голоса тут являются как правило нарезкой тех звуков и слов, что я думал и слышал за день, картинки напротив, чаще всего бесформенны, их невозможно запомнить, но очень красивы. И картинки всегда являются признаком благополучия и покоя, при появлении картинки засыпаешь быстро, голоса - усталости, голосам иногда надо часа 2 чтобы "разгрузиться" и начать нормально спать, особенно если очень сильно устал разговаривая с другими людьми - в такие дни сон плохой, тревожный. (пойду википедию про галоперидол почитаю)

----------

Шуньяананда (03.11.2018)

----------


## Доня

> +1. Только для мужчин секс - такая же пробежка, ващета. И если мужчина поборол в себе сексуальное желание, то как-то это тоже симптоматичный признак.
> 
> Что касается психосоматических связей, то тут как-то вроде проскальзывало что я обращаю внимание на мишуру. Но как-то всё в мишуре и есть. Если начать хорошо отсыпаться, я начинаю слышать секунды тишины. Когда совсем тихо, даже затихают внутренние мысли-голоса на секунды (потом шум в мыслях снова поднимается). Без этого шум в голове всё время. Также засыпание (да простите меня за оффтоп) - если сконцентрироваться на спонтанной нервной деятельности в этот момент, иногда я вижу картинку перед глазами, а иногда звуковые ощущения. Голоса тут являются как правило нарезкой тех звуков и слов, что я думал и слышал за день, картинки напротив, чаще всего бесформенны, их невозможно запомнить, но очень красивы. И картинки всегда являются признаком благополучия и покоя, при появлении картинки засыпаешь быстро, голоса - усталости, голосам иногда надо часа 2 чтобы "разгрузиться" и начать нормально спать, особенно если очень сильно устал разговаривая с другими людьми - в такие дни сон плохой, тревожный. (пойду википедию про галоперидол почитаю)


Так вот вы ж сами замечаете как внешнее влияет! А представьте, если по максимому исключить влияние внешнего, так потихоньку можно и пробиться сквозь все внутренние миражи и выйти на реальную природу вещей. А она есть на самом деле. Вы просто в учение еще не вникали даже, что то вас не пущает видать, может не готовы, но вы крепитесь!))

----------


## ПавелПас

> выйти на реальную природу вещей. А она есть на самом деле.


Вот тут я не уверен. Возможно будет бескрайнее наслоение иллюзий.



> Вы просто в учение еще не вникали даже, что то вас не пущает видать


Вникать-то вникал, но может не вник, может не моё, может наоборот вник слишком хорошо и проехал финиш, и так и катаюсь по кольцевой линии вместо того чтобы вовремя выйти. Не понятно.

Хотя для начала (начало от возобновления практик) уже не плохо. Медитировал 3 дня "4 безмерные", вроде уже на второй день спать стал нормально, соседи, как верно сказано, фигачат стальной дверью что уши закладывает, но уже после этого если просыпаюсь то сразу нормально сплю. Уже нет такого что в сон клинит а уснуть не могу. Также попробовал медитировать сидя в кривом подобии позы лотоса (я не акробат), подложив под спину свёрнутое одеяло - вроде тоже лучше пошло (раньше расслаблял мозг только лёжа). Вроде даже речевой центр пару раз выключил на 2 секунды. И - да, как ни странно, в такие моменты спонтанно разбирает на смех (как в фильмах про укуренных кто конопли курнул, но от неё на самом деле ни разу не весело). Даже где-то первая джана на секунду промелькнула на уровне эффекта плацебо (а по-другому и не ожидалось, счастье всегда иллюзорно). Может, че и выйдет с этого, а может и нет. Буду экспериментировать дальше. 

А, да. *Тут нет темы про подавление речевого центра?* Это вроде известная практика, у Кастанеды тоже что-то такое было, и это я тренировал давно уже (месяцы), просто раньше не получалось почти, без "безмерной" раскачки. Он у меня внутренне не замолкает. Или я думаю словами, или речевой центр работает как комментатор который постоянно транслирует мне в мозг репортаж что я делаю (сижу на унитазе, ем, я пишу, медитирую, медитирую, пытаюсь не думать, не думаю секунду) - словно кто-то другой мне рассказывает мою жизнь. Словно я без него не знаю. Утомляет жутко. Стоит на него отвлечься - всё, концентрация медитации съехала. Я писал что эта штука мне бывает уснуть не даёт. В Вики есть про это "Гипнагогические и гипнопомпические галлюцинации - возникают у психически здоровых людей преимущественно в виде зрительных и слуховых образов, напоминающих события прожитого дня, при переходе от бодрствования ко сну и от сна к бодрствованию соответственно". Я б про это тему б создал, т.к. уж очень многое на этом подавлении внутреннего диалога практик завёрнуто.  

На сегодня пожалуй хватит, предамся мирским делам. Завтра продолжу потихонечку. Если в нирвану не запрут люди в белых халатах, вам напишу.  :Smilie:

----------

Шуньяананда (03.11.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А, да. *Тут нет темы про подавление речевого центра?* Это вроде известная практика, у Кастанеды тоже что-то такое было, и это я тренировал давно уже (месяцы), просто раньше не получалось почти, без "безмерной" раскачки. Он у меня внутренне не замолкает. Или я думаю словами, или речевой центр работает как комментатор который постоянно транслирует мне в мозг репортаж что я делаю (сижу на унитазе, ем, я пишу, медитирую, медитирую, пытаюсь не думать, не думаю секунду) - словно кто-то другой мне рассказывает мою жизнь. Словно я без него не знаю. Утомляет жутко. Стоит на него отвлечься - всё, концентрация медитации съехала. Я писал что эта штука мне бывает уснуть не даёт. В Вики есть про это "Гипнагогические и гипнопомпические галлюцинации - возникают у психически здоровых людей преимущественно в виде зрительных и слуховых образов, напоминающих события прожитого дня, при переходе от бодрствования ко сну и от сна к бодрствованию соответственно". Я б про это тему б создал, т.к. уж очень многое на этом подавлении внутреннего диалога практик завёрнуто.


Вы думаете словами, когда хотите произнести речь или переводите. По своей работе переводчицы могу заверить, что мысль, - это сгусток, неоформленный в слова, моя задача "раздеть" мысль от слов одного языка и "одеть" слова другого. Просто у Вас образовалась привычка такого внутреннего словесного комментария, и теперь Вы паникуете на этот счет, подбно тому, как когда несешь большой сосуд с водой, боишься его уронить, и роняешь из-за этого страха. Вам надо научиться отпускать дишние мысли вообще.

Иногда говорю сама с собой, причем, только когда далеко от семьи, и мне надо одной справиться с каким-то делом или посмотреть, как лучше построить диалог. А так мы все неуемно думаем, крутим в голове кучу лишнего и привыкли к этой жвачке. 

А так у Вас просто возникла некоторая паранойя, что Вы проговариваете свои мысли. Обычно люди полны бесконтрольных мыслей и эмоций, и в буддизме медитативные практики построены именно на отпускании мысленной жвачки и концентрации на объекте. Всче лишние мысли отметаются, до тех пор, пока человек не в состоянии контролировать свой ум спонтанно в этом вопросе,и давать ход только нужным мыслям и действиям. И речь идет не о подавлении, а об отпускании.

----------

Антончик (06.11.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> Вы думаете словами, когда хотите произнести речь или переводите.


Нет. Даже в состоянии покоя я словно бы репетирую речь, разговаривая сам с собой. Губы не шевелятся, но это не важно. Это входит в привычку до такой степени, что невозможно остановиться. 
Когда я думаю о чем-то абстрактном, я не могу видеть просто форму как есть, этот внутренний комментатор обязательно будет подыскивать слова, чтобы наиболее точно описать эти мысли. И в итоге мысль забывается, остаются только слова. Нет возможности вести машину без мысли словами "вот сейчас поверну налево". И много что не получается без активации вербальной подсистемы.

Потому то, о чем не придумано слов - не получается обдумать. Ощущения, для которых нет слов - невозможно запомнить.



> Просто у Вас образовалась привычка такого внутреннего словесного комментария, и теперь Вы паникуете на этот счет, подбно тому, как когда несешь большой сосуд с водой, боишься его уронить, и роняешь из-за этого страха. Вам надо научиться отпускать дишние мысли вообще.


Ну, сказать что я "паникую" - неверно. Тут нет неприятных эмоций. Но процесс поиска нужных слов, там где слова вовсе не нужны - занимает голову почти целиком. И на ощущение "здесь и сейчас" не остаётся места. 

Также нет лишних и не-лишних мыслей. Всякая мысль, которая строится в словах, есть лишняя.



> Иногда говорю сама с собой, причем, только когда далеко от семьи, и мне надо одной справиться с каким-то делом или посмотреть, как лучше построить диалог. А так мы все неуемно думаем, крутим в голове кучу лишнего и привыкли к этой жвачке.


Тут понимаете в чем дело, _вспомнился тест Роршарха. Нельзя просто видеть кляксу. Мозг находит в кляксе знакомые образы. А образы всегда дают слова. Так что глядя на облака всегда выплывают слова "слон", "жираф", "лицо". Вот эту подсистему распознавания и подстановки слов я и пытаюсь задавить. Без этого джан не видать. Стоит увидеть в облаке слона, как вы перестанете созерцать облако и начнёте думать о слонах. Мысли непрерывно шизоидно ветвятся, теряют нить, уходят в сторону. Подумайте что облако похоже на слона, и слон в ваших мыслях сразу начинает махать хоботом. И это уже совсем не облако, которое "здесь и сейчас", а мысли о слонах. Что и есть потеря концентрации, выход из целевого состояния сосредоточения (джаны)._ 
Концентрация это и есть когда видишь предмет таким, как он есть, а не свои мысли о нём.

Джана позволяет видеть вещь как она есть, без ассоциаций с чем-то из прошлого опыта в жизни. Без поиска схожих образов. Это даёт ощущение чрезвычайной красоты и восторг.




> Обычно люди полны бесконтрольных мыслей и эмоций, и в буддизме медитативные практики построены именно на отпускании мысленной жвачки и концентрации на объекте. Всче лишние мысли отметаются, до тех пор, пока человек не в состоянии контролировать свой ум спонтанно в этом вопросе,и давать ход только нужным мыслям и действиям. И речь идет не о подавлении, а об отпускании.


Я полагаю что вы таки обсуждаете более простую/примитивную практику. Причем, похоже что ваша практика диаметрально противоположна моей. Лежать и пустить мысли на самотёк ради разрядки и достижения некоторого релакса на два порядка проще, чем сделать так, чтобы мыслей не было вовсе. Это как сравнивать равномерное спокойное дыхание и практики задержки дыхания. Да, чтобы задержать дыхание надо сначала всласть подышать, но какбэ сказать, вы останавливаетесь на одну ступеньку раньше, переходИте к следующей. Загасить мысли (не будучи в процессе засыпания) мне получается максимум на секунду. Иначе мысли идут как дыхание, одна за другой сами собой. Собственно, мой вчерашний опыт с односекундной джаной - это разовый случай, который не достигался ранее и который сегодня повторить не удалось, остальные опыты гашения мыслей не давали даже такого результата. Даже вчерашнее состояние до начала самой медитации для меня является чрезвычайной редкостью, такой чистой "пустой" головы у меня никогда не было (не было ни давящей головной боли, ни тревоги, ни депрессии, ни усталости).
А вот сегодня сидел, сидел, созерцал, тень первой джаны пощекотала меня в области живота и боков, заставила меня улыбнуться - и всё - джана прошла рядом, но мимо. Ловить дальше не буду, сегодня не готов. Я говорю тень джаны, т.к. нет правильного слова. Это как не-оргазм, а протяженные ощущения перед обещанным чем-то бОльшим. В общем, возможно это я чего-то не догоняю, возможно - вы. И даже если вы практикуете давно, это не избавляет от ошибок. Когда мне было лет 17 (20+ лет назад), я думал что достиг нирваны, а то была тоже всего лишь прошедшая рядом тень первой джаны.

Так или иначе, вы мне хорошо помогли напоминая про "безмерные". Примите плз и мой подарок вам в виде описания того, что я написал выше - и переходите к следующим тренировкам.

----------


## Won Soeng

Есть много разных кармических склонностей. Сопровождающие комментарии - распространённая. И есть много разных способов обуздания этих склонностей. Начните с наблюдения за этой речью. Пусть происходит. Заметили - отметьте. Нередко речь тут же обрывается. И тогда Вы слушаете паузы в этих обрывах. Если склонность разрослась - давайте уму тексты. Сутры, Дхарани, мантры. Повторяйте их мысленно, отчетливо, с выражением, не спеша. Пусть внимание будет сосредоточено этой сильной склонностью, а не рассеяно ей.

Длительное декламирование пресыщает эту склонность и затем следует отчетливый период тишины. Способов много, освойте разные, чтобы в любой момент был подходящий к ситуации. Тишина - не самоцель. Таким способом Вы наблюдаете склонности в их возникновении, разрастании, пресыщении, угасании и прекращении. Это и есть практика наблюдения за умом, мудрость прозрения, праджняпарамита

----------

Антончик (06.11.2018), Михаил_ (03.11.2018), Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> И картинки всегда являются признаком благополучия и покоя, при появлении картинки засыпаешь быстро, голоса - усталости, голосам иногда надо часа 2 чтобы "разгрузиться" и начать нормально спать, особенно если очень сильно устал разговаривая с другими людьми - в такие дни сон плохой, тревожный. (пойду википедию про галоперидол почитаю)


*Методика засыпания*

1. После укладывания в постель следует настроить себе т.н. "сонное дыхание". Спящий дышит чуть иначе, чем бодрствующий. Его дыхание не глубже, но размереннее: спокойнее, замедленнее. При этом между выдохом и вдохом образуется небольшая пауза, буквально на несколько ударов сердца. Стало быть, первое -- настроиться на такое дыхание и неусыпно : ) его отслеживать/контролировать. Это даст необходимую настройку организму.

2. На выдохе такого дыхания можно, наверное, произносить разное, но лучше всего, по мне, -- простое, краткое и протяжённое: "Спа-а-а-а-ать...". Это -- команда-установка сознанию на выполнение соответствующего действия, отвлекающая его, заодно, от всяких "мусорных" мыслей.

3. Расслабление тела. (Тщательное циклическое расслабление, к слову, может быть отдельным способом засыпания, но не будем отвлекаться от рассматриваемого.) Так вот, параллельно с перечисленным выше следует отслеживать, чтоб было расслаблено, по меньшей мере, лицо. Естественно, следует избегать положений тела, при которых сильно деформируется или ущемляется какой-либо из его членов : ), иначе могут возникать проблемы с соответствующими мышцами и/или суставами после пробуждения.

4. Визуализация (точнее -- "высматривание") случайного образа в тьме за веками, и как только образ найден, наблюдать за его поведением...

В итоге эти четыре пункта желательно соблюдать одновременно, начиная с настройки сонного дыхания, и, как только настройка достигнута, -- добавлять к ней следующее за нею...

Еда. Понятно, что непосредственно перед сном есть не следует. Зато не вредно принять столовую ложку мёда, запивая его тёплым молоком. Если же имеет место явное возбуждение, связанное с умств. работой до упора или ещё чем будоражащим, перед сном можно принять десять-пятнадцать капель корвалола на рюмку воды...

Ещё полезно ежедневно перед отбоем устраивать ногам т.н. контрастный душ, поочерёдно несколько раз обливая ноги под краном то горячей, то холодной водой, начиная с горячей и заканчивая холодной. Делать это необходимо, сосредоточиваясь на самой процедуре, а не на посторонних мыслях. После чего -- хорошо растереть ноги полотенцем. Итогом должно быть ощущение расслабляющей свежести в задних конечностях. : ) Заодно, этот "ритуал", став привычным, помогает настройке организма на неотвратимо предстоящий сон. 

И на всякий случай: хроническое недосыпание (или депривация сна) сказывается, в первую очередь, на снижении иммунитета, со всеми вытекающими.

Добавлю ещё, что системные/регулярные попытки медитировать для засыпанию могут иметь побочный эффект: будет тянуть в сон во время собственно медитации.

----------

Alex (04.11.2018), Михаил_ (04.11.2018), ПавелПас (03.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (03.11.2018), Шуньяананда (03.11.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Один из результатов практики метта-бхавана (культивирования\развития метта\майтри\дружественности) - хороший сон.
Сказано Буддой, проверено практикой.

----------

Михаил_ (04.11.2018), ПавелПас (03.11.2018), Шуньяананда (03.11.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> настроить себе т.н. "сонное дыхание"


Пробовал, тяжело держать концентрацию. Ни разу не засыпал.



> но лучше всего, по мне, -- простое, краткое и протяжённое: "Спа-а-а-а-ать..."


Идея на 1000000$! Почему-то в голову не приходила. В туалете пись-пись-пись почему-то помогает расслабиться (даже в общественном, где кто-то смотрит), а это в голову не приходило.  :Smilie: 



> Визуализация (точнее -- "высматривание") случайного образа в тьме за веками, и как только образ найден, наблюдать за его поведением...


Чуть ли не основной способ моего засыпания. Но как писал выше, остаточная нервная деятельность иногда проявляется не в хаотичных струящихся зрительных образах, а в звуках. Вот звуки заснуть не дают.



> Еда. Понятно, что непосредственно перед сном есть не следует.


От урчанья в животе уснуть не могу, если не поем. Или проснусь среди ночи и заснуть не смогу, как есть охота.



> принять десять-пятнадцать капель корвалола на рюмку воды...


Чот не очень пробовал, валерьяну - дул, бывало.
Плюс вам подкину совет. Включил ежевечерне холодное проветривание до ужасающего холода (минут 15 дверь на балкон настежь). В холоде под тёплым одеялом спится хорошо, постепенно засыпаешь и согреваешься.



> Добавлю ещё, что системные/регулярные попытки медитировать для засыпанию могут иметь побочный эффект: будет тянуть в сон во время собственно медитации.


Не знаю, но тут на форуме вижу что постоянно люди путают сосредоточение и расслабленность. Да это ж диаметрально разные вещи.

Расслабленность - созерцание узоров за веками, спонтанный дрейф ума. Высвобождение внутненней зрительной шизофрении, созерцание миражей, иллюзий.
Сосредоточение - состояние бодрствования в условиях максимально обострённого ума, ни капли расслабленности, никаких прослоек между сенсорами и созерцателем. 

А вот для этого надо ночью хорошо расслабляться. Если спать плохо, то и днём продолжаешь спать. Сосредоточения не будет.

----------


## ПавелПас

Засыпание разобрали, тут подумалось, что надо разобрать пробуждение. Мне очень помог свет. Не знаю как в вашей местности, а в Подмосковье конец осени и начало зимы - тьма. Проснуться нет возможности. Просыпаешься и хочется уйти в спячку. Ясности ума в таком виде не будет. Так вот рецепт.

СВЕТ. У меня галогенная 40-ваттная лампа типа прожектор, ею не вылезая из постели свечу в !ЗАКРЫТЫЕ! глаза, словно бы лежу на пляже в солнечный день, так надо хотя бы 5-10 минут. Активация глаз светом запускает химию, которая запускает дневные процессы в мозгу. Иначе - весь день клевать носом, как хочется спать.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Засыпание разобрали, тут подумалось, что надо разобрать пробуждение. ...


Интересно, что перечисляя пользу _метта бхавана_, вторым результатом после "хорошо спит", Будда сказал - хорошо просыпается, хорошо\счастливо\легко пробуждается(после сна)

И это также вполне проверяемо на практике.

(третий из перечисленных результатов - не видит плохих снов))

----------

ПавелПас (04.11.2018), Шуньяананда (06.11.2018)

----------


## Амар

Шёл пятый месяц поиска  "противоядия от сексуальной привязанности"... Крик души: "В городе жить без греха вообще возможно?" - всё также остался без ответа... Вероятно количества греха в городе, за это время возросло.  :Smilie:

----------

Михаил_ (04.11.2018), Фил (04.11.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

> Шёл пятый месяц поиска  "противоядия от сексуальной привязанности"... Крик души: "В городе жить без греха вообще возможно?" - всё также остался без ответа... Вероятно количества греха в городе, за это время возросло.


Взращивание и укрепление ежедневной мотивации, устремления всех действий. А так же, подмена образов а затем и полный от них отказ - резко лишают силы у желания, интерес и охоту с вами связываться.

----------


## ПавелПас

Тут подумалось, что в вас работает мистическое мышление. Я общался с мистиками и представляю как это работает. Лекарство должно быть горьким, иначе в него не верят. Сладкое приятное лекарство кажется несерьёзным. Также есть «золотой закон алхимии», который звучит так «чтобы что-то получить, надо пожертвовать чем-то не менее ценным» и вам кажется что если цена не уплачена, то и награда не может быть достигнута. По этой причине вы идёте и ищете как бы уплатить цену, как сделать пилюлю более горькой, чтобы лечение казалось более значимым. Ну чего у вас самого дорогого, любимого, приятного? Вот этого себя и лишить! Вам кажется что качественное не может быть дешевым, а всё что дешевое - подделка, и исходя из этого вы берёте самое дорогое и думаете что это будет качественным. Тогда как это мало что не качественное, это вовсе не то что нужно. Это про все пляски вокруг воздержания.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.11.2018), Фил (05.11.2018), Шуньшунь (05.11.2018)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Тут подумалось, что в вас работает мистическое мышление. Я общался с мистиками и представляю как это работает. Лекарство должно быть горьким, иначе в него не верят. Сладкое приятное лекарство кажется несерьёзным. Также есть «золотой закон алхимии», который звучит так «чтобы что-то получить, надо пожертвовать чем-то не менее ценным» и вам кажется что если цена не уплачена, то и награда не может быть достигнута. По этой причине вы идёте и ищете как бы уплатить цену, как сделать пилюлю более горькой, чтобы лечение казалось более значимым. Ну чего у вас самого дорогого, любимого, приятного? Вот этого себя и лишить! Вам кажется что качественное не может быть дешевым, а всё что дешевое - подделка, и исходя из этого вы берёте самое дорогое и думаете что это будет качественным. Тогда как это мало что не качественное, это вовсе не то что нужно. Это про все пляски вокруг воздержания.


Начали бы Дхамму лучше изучать, вместо того, чтобы всякие ложные воззрения и невежественные измышления тут писать.

Жажда - является источником страданий (Вторая Истина Арьев), и в первую очередь - это жажда чувственных удовольствий. Самый сильно укорененный вид чувственной жажды - это порочная, низменная сексуальная страсть. Три источника всех загрязнений и страданий: склонность к чувственным желаниям, склонность к существованию и склонность к заблуждению. Чувственные желания - это одна из главных преград (nivarana) для достижения джханы и для Пробуждения.

"Как дерево, хотя и вырванное, продолжает расти, если корень его не поврежден и крепок,	
так и страдание рождается снова и снова, если не искоренена склонность к желанию".

"Мудрые говорят: крепки эти путы, тянущие вниз, коварные, из которых трудно освободиться.
Разрубив их, они странствуют, отказавшись от страсти и удовольствия, без желаний".

"Возбужденные страстью попадают в поток, как паук в сотканную им самим паутину.	
Мудрые же, уничтожив поток, отказавшись от всех зол, странствуют без желаний".

"У человека со смущенной мыслью, с сильной страстью, видящего лишь удовольствие, –
желание все возрастает: поистине, он делает путы крепкими.	
Кто находит удовлетворение в спокойной мысли, постоянно размышляет, думает о неприятном,	
именно тот положит конец желаниям, тот уничтожит путы Мары".

"Пока у мужчины не искоренено желание к женщинам, – пусть даже самое малое, –	
до тех пор его ум на привязи подобно теленку, сосущему молоко у матери.	
Вырви свое желание, как вырывают рукой осенний лотос.
Следуй по пути спокойствия к нирване, указанной Сугатой". Дхаммапада

"Если удастся достичь телесных радостей тому, кто жаждет их, 
Он становится радостным, найдя любезное смертным, 
Если же не удастся ему достичь тех радостей, 
Он мучается, как пронзенный стрелою.

Кто избегает телесных радостей, 
Как на голову змеи опасаясь наступить босою ступней, 
Тот осознанностью навсегда отгонит от себя эту жажду радостей.

Кто жаждет тех радостей, жаждет полей и добра, коней и коров, слуг, и близких, и жен, 
Того побеждает грех, того сокрушают несчастия, 
И в его сердце вольются страдания, как вода сквозь щель в челноке.

Итак, осознанностью изгоняйте плотские радости, 
Освободившись от них, легко переплыть это море, 
Вычерпайте всю воду из ладьи своей, – 
Легко и весело к иному берегу тогда она понесется". Кама сутта Снпт. 4.1

Посмотрите, с чем сравнивал Будда чувственные удовольствия http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm
Сутта где Будда приводит примеры иллюстрирующие опасность чувственных удовольствий, что они опасны, ведут к страданиям, мучениям и отчаянию http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm
Посмотрите, какие восприятия необходимо развить, чтобы достигнуть ниббаны http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Доня (06.11.2018), Михаил_ (06.11.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Это всё ""авраамическое"средневековое" мышление, где что-то хорошее надо выстрадать, где правильное это то за что гонят угнетают и распинают, где воздаётся за тяготы горе и мучения .... 

2500 лет назад в Индии люди другие были, любили себя и дображелали себе и своим близким, стремились прекратить переживание страданий, и Будда и Его Учение были прекрасно восприняты обществом, Сангха практически не в чём ни нуждалась, а сильные мира того видя спокойных счастливых сияющих учеников Будды становились Его последователями ....

----------

Антончик (06.11.2018)

----------


## Евгений по

> 2500 лет назад в Индии люди другие были, любили себя и дображелали себе и своим близким,


Возможно я не распознал сарказм в вашем сообщении.
Здесь ниже по ссылке серия статей о настоящей природе человека.Хоть Индия здесь и не упоминается но люди они везде люди
Первобытная война. Масштаб трагедии
https://warspot.ru/5116-pervobytnaya...shtab-tragedii

----------

ПавелПас (05.11.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Возможно я не распознал сарказм в вашем сообщении.
> Здесь ниже по ссылке серия статей о настоящей природе человека.Хоть Индия здесь и не упоминается но люди они везде люди
> Первобытная война. Масштаб трагедии
> https://warspot.ru/5116-pervobytnaya...shtab-tragedii


Нет, у меня не было сарказма.

Время в которое жил Будда многие учёные называют - осевое.
И в это время на всей географической широте того места где жил и учил Будда, от Средиземного моря и до Китая начался всплеск культуры, наук, искусств, буржуазности, куртуазности,.... 
Зачиналась заря  цивилизации, приходящей  на смену дикому первобытному миру.

Горожане тех индийских государств уже были далеко далеко не те дикари, что по Вашей ссылке.

----------

Евгений по (05.11.2018), Михаил_ (06.11.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> Возможно я не распознал сарказм в вашем сообщении.


Себе доброжелали, близким тоже. Про далёких Владимир Николаевич ничего не говорил.

----------


## Евгений по

> Время в которое жил Будда многие учёные называют - осевое.
> И в это время на всей географической широте того места где жил и учил Будда, от Средиземного моря и до Китая начался всплеск культуры, наук, искусств, буржуазности, куртуазности,.... 
> Зачиналась заря  цивилизации, приходящей  на смену дикому первобытному миру.


На вики есть такая цитата Вималакирти"Люди тупы, но их умы подобны обезьянам, поэтому для обучения используют страшные рассказы об адах и посмертных муках, соблюдении и нарушении запретов, помехах и не-помехах, чистоте и скверне, мирском и божественном, самсаре и нирване. Как животных дрессируют палкой, чтобы почувствовали боль и стали легко управляемыми, так и упрямцев и закостенелых людей можно изменить лишь с помощью горьких и резких слов"
Как вы думаете ,возможно что именно эти концепции в то время сделали осевое время ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

И таким понятиям, как: доброта, дружба, добрые взаимоотношения, взаимовыручка, внимательность, смекалка, здравость мышления, образованность, благородство, воспитанность,  успехи в делах, и т.д., которые и в нашем обществе всё более становятся значимыми  - очень много внимания уделялось и у индусов, и у эллинов, и у китайцев. Об этом говорили и писали учёные тех стран того времени, этому обучали, это тренировалось воспитывалось культивировалось. Это всё такое практичное жизненное и считалось добродетелью.

----------

Евгений по (05.11.2018), ПавелПас (05.11.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> На вики есть такая цитата Вималакирти"Люди тупы, но их умы подобны обезьянам, поэтому для обучения используют страшные рассказы об адах и посмертных муках, соблюдении и нарушении запретов, помехах и не-помехах, чистоте и скверне, мирском и божественном, самсаре и нирване. Как животных дрессируют палкой, чтобы почувствовали боль и стали легко управляемыми, так и упрямцев и закостенелых людей можно изменить лишь с помощью горьких и резких слов"
> Как вы думаете ,возможно что именно эти концепции в то время сделали осевое время ?


Не знаю.
Вопрос категорий мировоззрения и мировосприятия, это кмк. довольно серьёзный и глубокий вопрос.

Люди разных мировосприятий практически переживают туже реальность, у нас всех тот же внешний мир и схожее внутреннее. Но вот делить и классифицировать весь этот опыт можно по разному, как напр. торт можно нарезать на разные части и при этом каждый по своему нарежет и напр. то что в Вашей нарезке может попасть в один кусочек у меня может быть разделено по разным кускам и наоборот, а чтото останется вообще не нарезанным (особенно если этот "торт" безграничен), останется вообще без внимания, а на чтото наоборот будут сделаны акценты.

И наверное есть разница между так сказать "простонародными" представлениями о нараках и посмертных муках и том понимании что основывается на исследовании ума, его природы и функционирования.
Так если поток ума не имеет начала и пространство осознавания неразрушимо, то и здесь никуда не деться от нарака как послесмертного  переживания более полного  развития гнева злобы агрессии в некоей крайней степени, и недоступной при наличии человеческого тела.
Вообщем, это имхо конечно, но я б не отбрасывал переживания нараков(ады) и прочее как суеверия, и не отбрасывал бы именно с позиции буддийской  науки  о уме.

Касаемо же того, что сделало _осевое время_, думаю это  - просвещение. Человеческий разум, с присущей ему способностью знать, познавать, иметь опыт и понимание.

----------

Евгений по (05.11.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> доброта, дружба, добрые взаимоотношения, взаимовыручка, внимательность, смекалка, здравость мышления, образованность, благородство, воспитанность,  успехи в делах, и т.д., которые и в нашем обществе всё более становятся значимыми...


Хорошее, доброе, позитивное восприятие - хорошая карма - признак хорошего человека. Выражу _безмерную радость_ что вам получилось самому достичь таких высот духа, и делиться этим с остальными.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.11.2018), Михаил_ (06.11.2018)

----------


## Харуказе

> Тут подумалось, что в вас работает мистическое мышление. Я общался с мистиками и представляю как это работает. Лекарство должно быть горьким, иначе в него не верят. Сладкое приятное лекарство кажется несерьёзным. Также есть «золотой закон алхимии», который звучит так «чтобы что-то получить, надо пожертвовать чем-то не менее ценным» и вам кажется что если цена не уплачена, то и награда не может быть достигнута. По этой причине вы идёте и ищете как бы уплатить цену, как сделать пилюлю более горькой, чтобы лечение казалось более значимым. Ну чего у вас самого дорогого, любимого, приятного? Вот этого себя и лишить! Вам кажется что качественное не может быть дешевым, а всё что дешевое - подделка, и исходя из этого вы берёте самое дорогое и думаете что это будет качественным. Тогда как это мало что не качественное, это вовсе не то что нужно. Это про все пляски вокруг воздержания.


Это реальный «золотой закон алхимии»?Я думал это выдумка. В аниме "Цельнометаллический алхимик" вокруг этого построен весь сюжет.

----------


## Михаил_

> Тут подумалось, что в вас работает мистическое мышление. Я общался с мистиками и представляю как это работает. Лекарство должно быть горьким, иначе в него не верят. Сладкое приятное лекарство кажется несерьёзным. Также есть «золотой закон алхимии», который звучит так «чтобы что-то получить, надо пожертвовать чем-то не менее ценным» и вам кажется что если цена не уплачена, то и награда не может быть достигнута. По этой причине вы идёте и ищете как бы уплатить цену, как сделать пилюлю более горькой, чтобы лечение казалось более значимым. Ну чего у вас самого дорогого, любимого, приятного? Вот этого себя и лишить! Вам кажется что качественное не может быть дешевым, а всё что дешевое - подделка, и исходя из этого вы берёте самое дорогое и думаете что это будет качественным. Тогда как это мало что не качественное, это вовсе не то что нужно. Это про все пляски вокруг воздержания.

----------

ПавелПас (06.11.2018), Фил (06.11.2018), Харуказе (07.11.2018), Шуньшунь (06.11.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> Начали бы Дхамму лучше изучать, вместо того, чтобы всякие ложные воззрения и невежественные измышления тут писать.


Будда писал что не надо крутить шашни с женой соседа, не надо желать чужого и не надо стремиться к разврату и насилию (в сексе в частности), вы поняли что уже всё, приехали - будем умерщвлять плоть и что передёрнуть нельзя. Не доводи срединный путь до абсурда, не надо. 

Есть матерщинный анек, сорян, но он о том что жить надо проще:
_
Едет Добрыня Никитич на своем коне.
Подъезжает к развилке на дороге. Там камень.
На камне надпись.
"Налево поедешь, коня потеряешь. Направо поедешь, себя потеряешь. Прямо поедешь - охренеешь".
Подумал Добрыня, что себя любимого и коня терять неохота и поехал прямо.
День скачет, два, три. Дорога не кончается.
На четвертый день выезжает в пустыню.
Удивился, но скачет дальше.
Прошло несколько еще несколько дней его скитаний.
Сил больше нет. Пить хочет, умирает прям.
Тут видит, вдали оазис.
Прискакал к нему, а там, возле воды дракон сидит.
Наш Добрыня вытаскивает меч и давай с драконом рубиться.
Двое суток пытается его убить, никак не получается. Силы на исходе.
Дракон его останавливает и говорит:
- Слышь, ты че со мной рубишься-то?
- Да эта... пить хочу...
- Да ты охренел!!! Пей! Кто тебе мешает-то?!!_

----------

Алик (08.11.2018), Антончик (06.11.2018), Владимир Николаевич (06.11.2018), Фил (06.11.2018), Шуньшунь (06.11.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Более поздняя версия:



> _Едет Добрыня Никитич на своем коне.
> Подъезжает к развилке на дороге. Там камень.
> На камне надпись:_

----------

Olle (06.11.2018), Доня (06.11.2018), ПавелПас (06.11.2018)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Будда писал что не надо крутить шашни с женой соседа, не надо желать чужого и не надо стремиться к разврату и насилию (в сексе в частности), вы поняли что уже всё, приехали - будем умерщвлять плоть и что передёрнуть нельзя. Не доводи срединный путь до абсурда, не надо.


Мирской путь не ведет до конца. Будда просто так что-ли был монахом и монашескую сангху организовал? Срединный путь - это не то, что вы думаете, а вот что:
"Монахи, не стоит следовать этим двум крайностям тому, кто, [покинув жизнь домохозяина], ушёл в жизнь бездомную. Каким двум?
1) Стремлению к чувственному счастью чувственных удовольствий: низкому, вульгарному, мирскому, постыдному, не приносящему блага;
2) Стремлению к самоумерщвлению: болезненному, постыдному, не приносящему блага;
Не склоняясь ни к одной из этих крайностей, Татхагата пробудился в срединный путь, который способствует видению, который способствует знанию, который ведёт к покою, к прямому знанию, к просветлению, к ниббане".

Срединный путь - это отказ от крайности чувственных удовольствий: т.е. целомудренная жизнь, ограничение в еде (1 раз в день), отказ от любого имущества, нищенская жизнь на подаяние и т.д. А другая крайность - самоумервщление: это практики по причинению мучений телу: хождение голым при любой погоде, длительное голодание, ползание на корячках не вставая, отсушивание конечностей, задержка дыхания до потери сознания, нанесение увечий (лежание на колючках, протыкание себя железными гвоздями и крюками, лежание над ямой с углями) и т.д., и т.п.

P.S. Изучайте основы Дхаммы: читайте буддийскую литературу и сутты, вместо того, чтобы на оккультные идеи или сермяжную народную мудрость из анекдотов ориентироваться. И даже книги Пелевина, при всем к нему уважении, это лишь художественное изложение автором, его видения буддийских идей (и не только буддийских), на которое не стоит ориентироваться в практике.

----------

Доня (06.11.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> Мирской путь не ведет до конца.


А докуда? Мне казалось уровня так на 4 джаны. Тут есть кто дорос до потолка?

----------

Фил (07.11.2018)

----------


## Антарадхана

> А докуда? Мне казалось уровня так на 4 джаны. Тут есть кто дорос до потолка?


Обычно до уровня сотапанны. Джхан и плода Анагамина достигали только те из мирян, что вели целомудренную жизнь, приближенную к монашеской, соблюдая 8 или 10 обетов на постоянной основе. Ведь, даже чтобы достичь первой джханы, нужно отбросить жажду к чувственным удовольствиям. Арахантов (достигших ниббаны) мирян не было. См. МН 71 и МН 73

----------

Доня (06.11.2018), Михаил_ (06.11.2018)

----------


## Доня

> Обычно до уровня сотапанны. Джхан и плода Анагамина достигали только те из мирян, что вели целомудренную жизнь, приближенную к монашеской, соблюдая 8 или 10 обетов на постоянной основе. Ведь, даже чтобы достичь первой джханы, нужно отбросить жажду к чувственным удовольствиям. Арахантов (достигших ниббаны) мирян не было. См. МН 71 и МН 73


Тут еще, имхо, нужно учитывать факт существования таких мирян в эпоху Будды, плюс куча заслуг, в виде огромных пожертвований Сангхе, высокое положение в обществе и т.д.  Или, если из простых мирян, то испытавших какое либо большое горе типа женщины(по моему Кисаготами), потерявшей ребенка. И большинство, ставшими сотапанами, в основном из бесед с Буддой, уходили в полноценную монашескую жизнь со всеми вытекающими ограничениями....

----------


## Фил

> уходили в полноценную монашескую жизнь со всеми вытекающими ограничениями....


Жить под одной крышей не пойми с кем, среди людей, которым на тебя наплевать, в отсутствии спосора даже таблетку анальгина не купят. Читать что либо негде, нечего и некогда.
Хорошо без власяницы и вериг.

----------

Амар (08.11.2018), Шуньяананда (07.11.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Один участник другого форума пишет:

Благая весть Вималакирти состоит в том, что он стал буддой, не покидая дом, оставаясь домохозяином. В сюжете есть красноречивая картина: Будда Шакьямуни передаёт Дхарму в саду, а Вималакирти делает то же самое в доме, и между ними божества и бодхисаттвы не видят различия.

----------


## Доня

> Жить под одной крышей не пойми с кем, среди людей, которым на тебя наплевать, в отсутствии спосора даже таблетку анальгина не купят. Читать что либо негде, нечего и некогда.
> Хорошо без власяницы и вериг.


Вы описали какой то Адъ)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.11.2018), Фил (07.11.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Один участник другого форума пишет:
> 
> Благая весть Вималакирти состоит в том, что он стал буддой, не покидая дом, оставаясь домохозяином. В сюжете есть красноречивая картина: Будда Шакьямуни передаёт Дхарму в саду, а Вималакирти делает то же самое в доме, и между ними божества и бодхисаттвы не видят различия.


Вималакирти -- герой махаянских преданий. Но в Махаяне и кроме него есть масса мирян, достигших архатства, согласно сутрам/преданиям.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А докуда? Мне казалось уровня так на 4 джаны. Тут есть кто дорос до потолка?


Путь не делится на монашеский и мирской. Будда ушел из дома и организовал сангху, ушедших из дома. Учил Будда монахов, но давал ответы и мирянам (так же ответы мирянам давали другие монахи).
Путь ведет до конца, прямо к цели. Но тот, кто не оставил жизнь домохозяина имеет более разросшиеся привычки. Это не обязательно препятствие, но почти всегда - именно оно. 

Склоняя ум к Дхарме все больше и глубже, домохозяин начинает тяготиться своими обязанностями, разочаровывается в радостях домохозяйства. 

Тем не менее, есть методы и для мирян. Как методы подготовительные, так методы и окончательные. Правда это не нравится тем, кто убежден, что шила это такой отдельный подготовительный этап, а не неотъемлемая часть благородного пути. 

Мирянин может стать Буддой, может стать Бодхисаттвой, может стать Архатом. Но Архатом он станет одновременно покидая домохозяйство, освобождаясь от этого мира. Те, кто уперто и даже упорото отворачиваются от Дхармы, полагая, что у них не те условия, не те обстоятельства, не те способности, не те возможности, не то время, не та Дхарма - всего лишь заморочены соответствующими заблуждениями, пагубными воззрениями. Они оправдывают свою склонность к миру, а не к Дхарме тем, что у многих-многих-многих достойных (чего?) людей долгие-долгие-долгие годы не удается реализовать Дхарму. 

Однако не раз сказано, что благородный и на базарной площади пребывает в уединении, а омраченный и под кронами деревьев - пребывает захваченным миром, словно в шумной толпе. Не умея оценивать и своего ума, такие люди заняты оценками других умов. Не найдя путь к Дхарме они придираются к качествам других людей. "Уж если мне не удалось, куда вам-то"

Тем не менее, если открыть ум Дхарме, легко увидеть, что множество людей способны склонить ум к Дхарме, способны практиковать Дхарму и реализовывать ее.

Даже Будда в первый момент прозрения Дхармы решил, что нет в мире существ, способных следовать пути Будды. Ведь сам путь Будды был чрезвычайно запутан, он шел практически вслепую, наугад.
Но затем он нашел прямой путь и заявил другое: тот кто будет практиковать прямой путь достигнет одного из плодов благородных за вполне определенный срок. Может быть семь жизней. Или пять жизней. Или три жизни. Или в этой жизни. Или за семьдесят лет. Или за семь лет. Или за семь месяцев. Или за семь дней. Не берите за правило какой-либо срок. Не оглядывайтесь на успехи и неудачи других. 

Вот прямой путь - следуйте ему. Осознавайте тело. Осознавайте чувства. Осознавайте ум. Осознавайте дхармы. 

Но нет же. Ученики продолжают пререкаться с Буддой. Нет-нет, нам не светит. Мы не в то время родились. До нас дхамму утеряли, запутали, замутнили. Нет шансов, нет, мы не будем пылко и с усердием осознавать тело, чувство, ум и дхармы. Это все не для нас. Нам бы нравственными быть. Очень-очень нравственными. Нам же недостаточно осознавать влечения, возникающие и прекращающиеся. Мы должны терзаться тем, что они у нас вообще возникали в прошлом и будут возникать в будущем. Осознавать это? Мало, нет-нет. Нужно быть святее святых, и тогда, может быть, когда-нибудь, но скорее всего нет.

Вот это и называется отвергать Дхамму. Но это же такое благое отвергание. Смиритесь братья, грешны мы все во плоти, не для нас пути божии.

Очень дурные это проповеди отречения от Дхаммы и охмурение других. 

Дхамма ни сложна, ни трудна, ни легка, ни проста. Сложны, трудны, легки и просты лишь заблуждения и омрачения. 

Сейчас в этом мире миллионы существ помнят Дхамму, знакомы с ней и могут ее практиковать. Не надо ни оговорок, ни отговорок. Вдохновляйтесь Дхаммой, практикуйте Дхамму, постигайте Дхамму и применяйте Дхамму. А если кто-то с умным видом и раздутым самомнением заявляет: вам не способностям, не выдумывайте себе, займитесь лучше спорами и дискуссиями - не нужно этому следовать.

Если кому-то не хватает веры - отметьте это, не нужно впадать в дискуссии о причинах этого. Пока существо не распознает страдание ясно, точно, глубоко и обширно, это существо не может склонить ум к Дхамме. Будет сомневаться и недоумевать, будет находиться в замешательствах и в блуждать в чаще ложных воззрений. 

У веры есть только одно основание. Быть с благородными и умелыми, вместе склонять ум к Дхамме, вместе вести правильный образ жизни. 

Благородные это не какие-то особенные существа. В каждом существе есть и благородство, и омраченность. Каждое существо переживает и страдания, и прекращение страданий.

Только сомнения заставляют людей вместо усердия, пыла и решимости в осознанности тела, чувств, ума и дхарм заниматься сомнениями, спорами, сравнениями, соревнованиями и поддерживать разросшиеся омрачения, привычки, склонности, страхи и заблуждения.

Не верьте никому, кто не увлечен Дхаммой, не склонен слушать Дхамму, не склонен практиковать прямой путь. Не верьте никому, кто будет заниматься критикой Дхаммы, ограничением Дхаммы, рассказывать о недоступности Дхаммы.

Разумеется, тот, кто идет по пути, не раз с него сбивался, останавливался, застревал, и может рассказать о препятствиях, ошибках, заблуждениях. Но такой учитель будет показывать путь, как справиться с препятствием, как прибавить решимости и усердия, как преодолеть заблуждение, как продолжить путь. В этом нет самомнения, нет взращивания самонадеянности. 

Если же кто-то просто остановился, топчется на месте, не знает своей работы, не знает пути, не знает цели, но спорит с Вами и убеждает остановиться Вас - этот человек не знает Дхаммы, не может ей учить. Ему нужен учитель, ему нужно склонить ухо к Дхамме, ему нужно восстановить пошатнувшуюся веру. 

Ищите учителя, который рассмотрит Вашу ситуацию и укажет выход, а не спорщиков, которые будут рассказывать о преимуществах своей ситуации, в которой застряли, словно в трясине и нахваливают ее, как самую наивысшую трясину, которой и Вам бы хорошо коснуться.

----------

Антончик (09.11.2018), Монферран (07.11.2018), ПавелПас (07.11.2018), Шуньшунь (07.11.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Вы описали какой то Адъ)





> Геше Рабтен умер 27 февраля следующего года. Ему было шестьдесят шесть лет. Он перенес множество трудностей за свою жизнь: он бежал из своего дома в Восточном Тибете в возрасте девятнадцати лет, чтобы стать монахом; он страдал от острого недоедания в монастыре Сэра, потому что у него не было благотворителя; затем он вынужден был перейти Гималаи, чтобы стать нищим беженцем в Индии.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2018), Шуньяананда (07.11.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Ищите учителя, который рассмотрит Вашу ситуацию и укажет выход


А если не найдешь, тогда что?

----------

Шуньяананда (07.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А если не найдешь, тогда что?


Тогда Вам не очень нужно. Учение Будды нужно тем, кто видит страдание

----------

Монферран (07.11.2018), Шуньяананда (07.11.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Тогда Вам не очень нужно. Учение Будды нужно тем, кто видит страдание


Слепым и незрячим-от винта!!! :Facepalm:  :Facepalm:  :Facepalm:

----------


## Шуньяананда

> А если не найдешь, тогда что?


"хорошая книга лучше плохого учителя"Айенгар

----------

Фил (07.11.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> А если не найдешь, тогда что?


Поиск уже и есть путь. Дальше только идти.

Won Soeng написал: ... _Может быть семь жизней. Или пять жизней. Или три жизни. Или в этой жизни. Или за семьдесят лет. Или за семь лет. Или за семь месяцев. Или за семь дней. Не берите за правило какой-либо срок. Не оглядывайтесь на успехи и неудачи других._

----------

Фил (07.11.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> Учение Будды нужно тем, кто видит страдание


Пардон, здесь вы не правы. Люди в депрессии (сиречь плохая карма) видеть вещи как есть не смогут. Могут страдать, мучиться, кричать, бесноваться, драться, проклинать и т.д. Но они могут не понимать, что бывает и по-другому. Не все это видят. Им предложишь совет - примут за оскорбление. Чем ужасней ад, тем меньше кто из него ищет дорогу. Но кто видит проблему - тот уже прошел половину пути.

----------


## Фил

> Тогда Вам не очень нужно. Учение Будды нужно тем, кто видит страдание


Страдание - видит.
Учителя (который укажет, покажет и т.д.) - не нашел.
Такой вариант возможен?

Понимаете, советы в стиле "позитивной психологии".

----------

Амар (08.11.2018), Антончик (09.11.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (07.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2018), Шуньшунь (07.11.2018), Шуньяананда (07.11.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Пардон, здесь вы не правы. Люди в депрессии (сиречь плохая карма) видеть вещи как есть не смогут. Могут страдать, мучиться, кричать, бесноваться, драться, проклинать и т.д. Но они могут не понимать, что бывает и по-другому. Не все это видят. Им предложишь совет - примут за оскорбление. Чем ужасней ад, тем меньше кто из него ищет дорогу. Но кто видит проблему - тот уже прошел половину пути.


если вы сидите на правильной дороге-вас все равно обгонят :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## ПавелПас

> Понимаете, советы в стиле "позитивной психологии".


А чего тут думать, тренируй 4 безмерных. Больше, глубже. Чистит карму. Очищает душу. Лечит неврозы. Называй как хочешь. Увидишь свой путь. Не пробудишься - продолжай чистить карму. Мой личный инсайт в том, что любая медитация концентраций зависит не от воли сколько ты вбухаешь усилий чтобы удержать внимание, а от того сколько груза кармы тебе будет при этом мешать. Инсайты тоже попрут стройными рядами, если карма чиста. Ну как я свой путь ощутил. Твой, ессно, может быть другим, но может и нет.

UPD: я заметил что у депрессивных людей настрой "_ты гадкая мерзкая вселенная, ломай меня полностью, ломай, гнида проклятая_" и так хрясь типа как сам себя молотком по пальцам (образно) чтобы опередить вселенную и показать насколько тебе на неё наплевать, что даже сам себя готов ломать. Я это принимал за "безмерную невозмутимость", хотя это хрень собачья, а не невозмутимость. Спасибо форуму, открыли мне глаза.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.11.2018), Фил (07.11.2018), Шуньшунь (07.11.2018)

----------


## Фил

Дело в том, что в сообщении
"Найдите себе учителя, который укажет вам выход" содержится НОЛЬ информации.

Это тоже самое, что "Сделайте что-нибудь такое, чтобы вам стало хорошо"  :Smilie: 

Некий белый шум.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.11.2018), ПавелПас (07.11.2018)

----------


## Шенпен

> Дело в том, что в сообщении
> "Найдите себе учителя, который укажет вам выход" содержится НОЛЬ информации.
> 
> Это тоже самое, что "Сделайте что-нибудь такое, чтобы вам стало хорошо" 
> 
> Некий белый шум.


Как говорит один мой коллега: "Что-бы такого съесть, что-б сразу похудеть"?  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (08.11.2018), Владимир Николаевич (07.11.2018), Фил (07.11.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Белый шум наделал много шума из ничего.

----------

Фил (07.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Дело в том, что в сообщении
> "Найдите себе учителя, который укажет вам выход" содержится НОЛЬ информации.
> 
> Это тоже самое, что "Сделайте что-нибудь такое, чтобы вам стало хорошо" 
> 
> Некий белый шум.


Для Вас этот вопрос очевидно не пуст. Ведь из всего сообщения Вы ухватились прямо за эту фразу. 
Есть люди, которые не готовы признать, что кто-то может быть для них учителем. Нет-нет. Только не для них. Ни в коем случае. Ни одного существа, никогда.

----------

Монферран (07.11.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Для Вас этот вопрос очевидно не пуст. Ведь из всего сообщения Вы ухватились прямо за эту фразу. 
> Есть люди, которые не готовы признать, что кто-то может быть для них учителем. Нет-нет. Только не для них. Ни в коем случае. Ни одного существа, никогда.


Это не я!
Я ухватился за глагол "найдите"
Что значит найдите?
Это можно долларовому ипотечнику посоветовать "идите и найдите чемодан с деньгами"
А где? Как?
"А это я уже не знаю, я - стратег. Вы просто не хотите ничего искать, вам нравится сидеть и ныть".

Ну как? Получается у меня советы давать?

----------


## Фил

Я еще изумительную по своей гениальности фразу видел:
"Вам просто нужно найти дополнительный доход!"

ТакИ да! Найти дополнительный доход, и, вуаля!

----------


## ПавелПас

Фил, вот парадокс, в деталях ты 100 раз прав, а в целом зазря карму себе баламутишь.

----------

Фил (07.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Фил, и учителей много, и способов больше зарабатывать - тоже полно. Нужно лишь решимость и усердие. Для новичка учителя найти намного проще, чем для опытного практика. 

Проблема не в том, что не найти. Проблема в убежденности человека, что для него нет подходящих учителей. Такой вот он особенный человек. Для начала нужно немного разочароваться в собственной самонадеянности. Посмотреть на картину со стороны - миллионы учеников находят себе учителей, а я, такой вот особенный - не нахожу. Что-то не так с моими убеждениями. Надо от них отстраниться, придержать их, обуздать.

----------

Доня (07.11.2018), Михаил_ (08.11.2018), Монферран (07.11.2018), ПавелПас (07.11.2018), Фил (07.11.2018)

----------


## Фил

Нет!
Совет выглядит так:
"Есть Иван Иваныч, он очень хороший учитель, я его лично знаю, вот его номер воцап. Скажете, что от меня"

А пойдите...найдите... учитель сам найдется когда ученик готов.... это тавтология. Грохот палки в пустом помойном ведре.

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (09.11.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Фил, и учителей много, и способов больше зарабатывать - тоже полно.


Ну да, людям у которых приставы арестовали квартиру это очень поможет.
Надо им сказать "Вам нужна решимость и усердие!".

По моему советы из яндекс-бредогенератора.

----------


## Фил

> Фил, вот парадокс, в деталях ты 100 раз прав, а в целом зазря карму себе баламутишь.


Ой ой!
И что будет?
Асур за задницу укусит?
Или собака с алмазными зубами?

----------


## ПавелПас

> Проблема в убежденности человека, что для него нет подходящих учителей.


Дык! Кармическая зашоренность - так и работает. Плохая карма размножает плохую карму в прогрессии. Кармический груз даёт недружелюбие, рука дружбы воспринимается как унижение, типа "кто ты такой, учить Меня вздумал!".  Чистка кармы решает всё. Карму чистят 4 безмерные. Карма выведет дальше. С чистой кармой даже случайный шум скажет умные вещи. Карма решает всё.



> Ой ой!
> И что будет?
> Асур за задницу укусит?
> Или собака с алмазными зубами?


А вот то и будет. Добрый человек, оно тебе надо?

----------


## Фил

> Фил, и учителей много, и способов больше зарабатывать - тоже полно. Нужно лишь решимость и усердие. Для новичка учителя найти намного проще, чем для опытного практика.


Без квантора всеобщности "много".
Конкретно - кто?
Кого Вы имели в виду?
Хотя бы одного, конкретно, для примера?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.11.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Дык! Кармическая зашоренность - так и работает. Плохая карма размножает плохую карму в прогрессии. Кармический груз даёт недружелюбие, рука дружбы воспринимается как унижение, типа "кто ты такой, учить Меня вздумал!".  Чистка кармы решает всё. Карму чистят 4 безмерные. Карма выведет дальше. С чистой кармой даже случайный шум скажет умные вещи. Карма решает всё.
> А вот то и будет. Добрый человек, оно тебе надо?


Так карма же!
Куда ж против нее?

Мне надо внутреннее спокойствие.
Энтропия (0 информации) это наоборот.

----------


## Фил

"Миллионы человек чего-то такое делают, это несложно, и им от этого хорошо. Вам надо отбросить нерешительность! Начните тоже чего нибудь эдакое делать и вам тоже будет хорошо!"

А плохо вам сейчас, потому что вы как раз вот то что нужно - не делаете.

Это посильнее антиномий Канта!

----------


## Монферран

> Фил, и учителей много, и способов больше зарабатывать - тоже полно. Нужно лишь решимость и усердие. Для новичка учителя найти намного проще, чем для опытного практика. 
> 
> Проблема не в том, что не найти. Проблема в убежденности человека, что для него нет подходящих учителей. Такой вот он особенный человек. Для начала нужно немного разочароваться в собственной самонадеянности. Посмотреть на картину со стороны - миллионы учеников находят себе учителей, а я, такой вот особенный - не нахожу. Что-то не так с моими убеждениями. Надо от них отстраниться, придержать их, обуздать.


Так ведь во всём происходит, не только с отдельной проблемой. Убежденность в том, что какие-то обстоятельства особенные, критичные - происходит из самого принципа обособления, принадлежности. Какая-то дукха видится зависимой от обстоятельств, а не от клеши и кармы. Но обстоятельства фатальны. Решимость и усердие - только в распознавании и отстранении от незамеченных глобальных условий дукхи - клеша и карма. Потому решимость и усердие начинаются с обнаружения дукхи. Но это может казаться абстрактным и непрактичным для привычки действовать по обстоятельствам. Например, я боюсь особых обстоятельств, при которых дукха будет больше нормы, невыносимой. Очень трудно увидеть, что разрастается намарупа, жажда, а не клеша-карма-дукха.

----------


## ПавелПас

> Так карма же!
> Куда ж против нее?


Карму чистят 4 безмерные.
Карму чистят 4 безмерные.
Карму чистят 4 безмерные.
Карму чистят 4 безмерные.
Упорно.Упорно.Упорно. 
Любить всех просто так, бесплатно и беспричинно.
Любить всех просто так, бесплатно и беспричинно.
Любить всех просто так, бесплатно и беспричинно.
Любить всех просто так, бесплатно и беспричинно.

Чем, блин тебе не рецепт?

PS: Вон Сонг умный дядька, но очень тонкий, сложный. Иногда так пишет, что прям кажется "стол говорит москит жираф 25 табуретка", и длинно, занудно, аж тошно, а потом прочитываешь его тарабарщину и бац - случайный инсайт по совершенно перпендикулярному вопросу. Аж плакать хочется как глубоко и почему я только сам так до него не понял сразу.

----------


## Фил

Так и есть, "табуретка".
Вы не ошиблись  :Smilie:

----------


## ПавелПас

> Посмотреть на картину со стороны


А тут пардон, есть нюанс. Как это сделать, сидя в интернет, чисто технически? Как понять кто чей ученик? Как понять, кто что-то ощущал сам своим опытом, а кто тиражирует слова из цитатников сомнительных журналов? В соседней теме я просил поделиться своим, хотя бы уже потому что местным буддистам я доверяю побольше, чем даже самой святой литературе.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А тут пардон, есть нюанс. Как это сделать, сидя в интернет, чисто технически? Как понять кто чей ученик? Как понять, кто что-то ощущал сам своим опытом, а кто тиражирует слова из цитатников сомнительных журналов? В соседней теме я просил поделиться своим, хотя бы уже потому что местным буддистам я доверяю побольше, чем даже самой святой литературе.


Выбирайтесь на встречи с учителями. Возможно - найдете своего. Может быть гораздо быстрее, чем можете себе это представить. Много раз учителя говорили, что дзен через интернет не передается. Возможно появятся учителя, которые освоят обучение через интернет, кто знает? Но сейчас, как и раньше, значение имеет личная встреча с учителем. Как и прежде, так и сейчас, проверить учителя можно только длительное время общаясь с ним, а то и проживая рядом с ним бок о бок. 

Но для этого у Вас должна быть сильная склонность к Дхарме.

----------

Михаил_ (08.11.2018), Монферран (08.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Без квантора всеобщности "много".
> Конкретно - кто?
> Кого Вы имели в виду?
> Хотя бы одного, конкретно, для примера?


Их тысячи, они известны, в каждой традиции и в каждой школе. Так же есть еще десятки тысяч тех, кто не известны, кто не учит, или учит индивидуально, но имеющие глубокую реализацию Дхармы. 
Если Вы не ищете встречи с учителем, вряд ли очередное повторение имен, которые Вы уже не раз слышали, окажет какое-либо влияние. Нужно очень сильно хотеть встретиться с чистой Дхармой, чтобы пробовать, пробовать и пробовать. 

Многие не делают даже одной попытки. Некоторые сдаются на второй-третьей.

----------

Антончик (09.11.2018), Монферран (08.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> "Миллионы человек чего-то такое делают, это несложно, и им от этого хорошо. Вам надо отбросить нерешительность! Начните тоже чего нибудь эдакое делать и вам тоже будет хорошо!"
> 
> А плохо вам сейчас, потому что вы как раз вот то что нужно - не делаете.
> 
> Это посильнее антиномий Канта!


Ну отчего же. Практики вполне известны, их никто не скрывает. 
Просто они скучны для ума, ищущего объяснений. 

Разве Вы не знаете вполне конкретной Дхармы? Вот - страдание. Вот - причина страдания. Вот - прекращение страдания. Вот - путь к прекращению страдания. 

Вы можете указать на страдание, которое ясно распознаете? Если нет, то Вам не удастстся склонять ум к Дхарме. Только к разным увлечениям людей, ищущих Дхарму.

----------

Монферран (08.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну да, людям у которых приставы арестовали квартиру это очень поможет.
> Надо им сказать "Вам нужна решимость и усердие!".
> 
> По моему советы из яндекс-бредогенератора.


Вы путаете советы и обычный здравый смысл. 

Я не могу порекомендовать Вам определенного учителя, поскольку Вам сейчас никакой определенный учитель и не нужен. Вы ничего не ищете. У Вас нет потребности в Дхарме. 

Арест квартиры приставами - не конец света. Однажды человек может задуматься о том, почему какие-то другие люди живут (по его мнению) хорошо. Хорошо зарабатывают, довольны работой. И тогда появится возможность чему-то учиться. 

Но Вы так драматизируете, что очевидно - вопрос этот для Вас небезболезненный. Что то Вы там переживаете, что начинаете реагировать остро и раздраженно.

----------

Антончик (09.11.2018), Монферран (08.11.2018)

----------


## Фил

Вы же фанат общей теории информации, поэтому прекрасно отдаете отчет, что в Ваших сообщениях информации = 0 (как в праве формулируют "не мог не знать")

----------


## Фил

> Вы путаете советы и обычный здравый смысл. 
> 
> Я не могу порекомендовать Вам определенного учителя, поскольку Вам сейчас никакой определенный учитель и не нужен. Вы ничего не ищете. У Вас нет потребности в Дхарме. 
> 
> Арест квартиры приставами - не конец света. Однажды человек может задуматься о том, почему какие-то другие люди живут (по его мнению) хорошо. Хорошо зарабатывают, довольны работой. И тогда появится возможность чему-то учиться. 
> 
> Но Вы так драматизируете, что очевидно - вопрос этот для Вас небезболезненный. Что то Вы там переживаете, что начинаете реагировать остро и раздраженно.


Вы написали "найдите учителя".
Я попросил уточнить, что это значит.
Написать хотя бы одно фио.
Вот как Алик что-то советует, то пишет "сайт дзендао, учитель МьонгГонгСуним".


Сейчас я так понимаю будет острая и раздраженная сентенция о том что Вы будете писать так как Вам удобно, то что Вы хотите и т.д.
Что так драматизировать?

----------


## Фил

Хорошо.
Вы можете сказать кто учитель у Вас?
Или это секретная информация и ее нельзя по религиозным положениям разглашать?

У Вас учитель есть?

----------

ПавелПас (08.11.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> Вы можете сказать кто учитель у Вас?
> Или это секретная информация и ее нельзя по религиозным положениям разглашать?
> У Вас учитель есть?


А вот хороший вопрос. Что-то тут много людей рассуждают цитатами, но хотел бы я почитать про чистый холодный разум - пошёл бы в библиотеку. Мало личного опыта. Не ясно как выглядит путь у других людей.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.11.2018), Фил (08.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хорошо.
> Вы можете сказать кто учитель у Вас?
> Или это секретная информация и ее нельзя по религиозным положениям разглашать?
> 
> У Вас учитель есть?


Мой первый благой друг, который привел меня на ретрит - Банзай (Тимур Ларин)
Мой первый учитель - Ву Бонг
Учитель, у которого я принял обеты - Бон Шим

Учителя у которых я проходил докусан - Ву Бонг, Бон Шим, Дэ Джин, Дэ Бонг

Учителя, которых я почитаю и рекомендую - Олег Шук, Пемасири Тхера, Аджан Брам, Бхикху Бодхи

Еще знаком с отзывами о многих тибетских учителях, но не знаю актуальной ситуации о них.

----------

Алик (08.11.2018), Антончик (09.11.2018), Владимир Николаевич (08.11.2018), Денис Васильевич (08.11.2018), Михаил_ (09.11.2018), Монферран (08.11.2018), ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Фил (08.11.2018), Шенпен (08.11.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Я один раз переписывался с Ву Бонгом, а видеозаписи его бесед с русскими учениками, пересмотрел все из имеющихся. Он был самый харизматичный наставник из Кван Ум.

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (08.11.2018)

----------


## Антончик

> "Есть Иван Иваныч, он очень хороший учитель, я его лично знаю, вот его номер воцап. Скажете, что от меня"


неплохой кстати варик

----------

Фил (09.11.2018), Шуньшунь (12.11.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

Вопрос теоретикам буддизма. Где заканчивается любовь, которую надо взращивать, и где начинаются узы, которые есть привычка и которую надо рвать.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вопрос теоретикам буддизма. Где заканчивается любовь, которую надо взращивать, и где начинаются узы, которые есть привычка и которую надо рвать.


Там где начинается избирательность: это - люблю, это - не люблю, разрастается жажда и цепляние, возникает склонность и рождаются совокупности цепляние.

----------

Монферран (12.11.2018), ПавелПас (12.11.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> Там где начинается избирательность: это - люблю, это - не люблю, разрастается жажда и цепляние, возникает склонность и рождаются совокупности цепляние.


Принято.

Но вот есть воспоминания. То, чего нет уже давно. Одна девица, с которой было хорошо, но её сейчас со мной нет. Разошлись болезненно для меня, но без обид. В целом всё устаканилось, осталось тёплое чувство что хоть что-то хорошее было. Когда мне надо вспомнить хорошего доброго честного человека женского пола - вспоминаю её. Надо ли хранить и беречь подобные воспоминания, или это груз?

(чо вдруг так заинтересовало - практиковал медитацию непостоянства глядя в её фото и получил ощущение тошноты на весь день, словно бы кто-то любимый умер, а я смотрел как его черви жрут; в теме про Роршаха есть очень занятное фото как это выглядит хотя бы примерно)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Принято.
> 
> Но вот есть воспоминания. То, чего нет уже давно. Одна девица, с которой было хорошо, но её сейчас со мной нет. Разошлись болезненно для меня, но без обид. В целом всё устаканилось, осталось тёплое чувство что хоть что-то хорошее было. Когда мне надо вспомнить хорошего доброго честного человека женского пола - вспоминаю её. Надо ли хранить и беречь подобные воспоминания, или это груз?
> 
> (чо вдруг так заинтересовало - практиковал медитацию непостоянства глядя в её фото и получил ощущение тошноты на весь день, словно бы кто-то любимый умер; в теме про Роршаха есть очень занятное фото)



Есть много правильных объектов для медитации. Например Буддагоса перечисляет 40.

Вот здесь Антарадхана приводит выдержку из перевода Висуддхимагги
http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic6971.html

----------

Монферран (12.11.2018), ПавелПас (12.11.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic6971.html


Ясненько. 

Но я никак не ждал такого эффекта. Медитации ведут себя очень неожиданными путями, хотя всё это именно так и описано. Ожиданием было что влечение будет выводить меня из медитативного состояния, а воля будет этому сопротивляться и её натренирую. Или хотя бы смогу оценить что сильнее, воля или желания. Оказалось всё вообще не так. Глядя в живые глаза приоткрытый улыбчивый рот превращается в черный размазанный прямоугольник, а глядя улыбку глаза превращаются в 2 черных безжизненных круга, словно их кто-то вынул там вилкой. И фокус внимания бегает туда-сюда. По мне, офигительно тошнотворно, сказать что было хоть что-то сексуальное в этом деле - ну... такое. Хотя взято было как раз интим-фото. Да, разумеется вход в состояние проводился рассматривая улицу в окно, потом повернулся к компьютеру на котором было заготовлено фото.

Вопрос, стоит ли продолжать подобные практики вообще. Возможно, созерцай я трупы - эффект был бы не столь велик.

----------


## Won Soeng

Увлечение эффектами и стало причиной того, что учителя давали ученикам подходящие объекты для медитации. "Тренировка воли" - это ложное воззрение. Задача практики другая - найти невозмутимую бдительность. Когда кто-то говорит о тренировке - это автоматически подразумевает установку на атман. И это большая помеха. Необходимо отстраняться от беспокойного ума и направляться к уму спокойному. Беспокойство - это препятствие. 

Когда Ваш ум поглощен каким-либо нейтральным объектом, преодолевается препятствие чувственных желаний и недоброжелательности. Но если это поглощение неустойчиво, то сопутствующие факторы радости и удовлетворенности разрушат сосредоточение, не будет преодолено препятствие неугомонности (тревоги, сожаления). 

Если Вы отбросите идеи тренировки чего бы то ни было, Вы просто будете искать глубокую поглощенность объектом сосредоточения, пока не обнаружите, что пять препятствий оставлены, пять сопутствующих факторов предельно обнажены.

----------

Михаил_ (12.11.2018), Монферран (12.11.2018), ПавелПас (12.11.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> Увлечение эффектами и стало причиной того, что учителя давали ученикам подходящие объекты для медитации.


Увлечение новыми эффектами есть какбэ признак того, что движение идёт в верном направлении.. или неверном... Вот едешь ты на машине, и что, будешь гнать не думая, или таки посмотришь дорожные знаки (или GPS)? Хотя цель - не дорожные знаки созерцать.
Также стоит учесть, что эффекты приходят сами, я их не ждал в том виде, они ощутились сами собой. И уж тем более не искал негативные физические ассоциации, типа печали, тошноты.



> "Тренировка воли" - это ложное воззрение. Задача практики другая - *найти* невозмутимую бдительность. Когда кто-то говорит о тренировке - это автоматически подразумевает установку на атман. И это большая помеха. Необходимо отстраняться от беспокойного ума и направляться к уму спокойному. Беспокойство - это препятствие.


Ну может, не воли. Можно говорить про поиск, можно говорить про решение задачи, можно говорить про тренировку. Вы говорите - найти. Так или иначе что-то куда-то движется шаг за шагом. Движение - это любые перемены в обобщённом виде. Не? Вот хотелось узнать как оно работает, так чтобы в следующий раз работало более предсказуемо. Это и есть усиление, тренировка, отладка, тестирование метода и т.д.




> Когда Ваш ум поглощен каким-либо нейтральным объектом, преодолевается препятствие чувственных желаний и недоброжелательности.


Тут момент, 4 безмерные надо адресовать в первую очередь тем, размышляя о ком ощущается дискомфорт (кто ощущается как виновник дискомфорта). Не? Любить врагов, если на начальном этапе ощущается враждебность.

Также, акцентирую, вход в состояние был созерцая забор. Но смотреть, как заборчик балкончика, состоящий из палок и завитушенных прутков, декомпозируется в линии и кружочки - не ахти эффект, я даже не понял что оно зашло так далеко. В конце концов, забор-то не вызывает всё равно никаких эмоциональных откликов, и продукты его распада тоже не вызывают и внимание этот процесс не замечает, или замечает поверхностно как волны освещённости в мозгу. Это было не очень заметно пока не повернулся на вращающемся кресле в сторону лица, которое было выведено на экран в стороне от первого поля медитации. Вот когда лицо начало декомпозироваться - это уже было очень странно (неприятно, грустно, страшно).



> Если Вы отбросите идеи тренировки чего бы то ни было, Вы просто будете искать глубокую поглощенность объектом сосредоточения, пока не обнаружите, что пять препятствий оставлены, пять сопутствующих факторов предельно обнажены.


Возможно про тренировку я неверно написал. Мне хотелось скорее убедиться что сосредоточение высшего качества и то, что меня эмоционально вовлекает (вовлекало раньше), помехой не будет. У вас есть способ проверить, достаточно ли велико сосредоточение? Вот у меня нет.

(а чего вы так прям на Вы?)

----------


## Won Soeng

Правильное усилие (с усердием, с пылом, с решимостью) правильное не потому, что оно усилие, а потому что направлено к освобождению, а не к накоплению, к ослаблению привязанности, а не к усилению.

Ничто и никуда не движется. В одних условиях возникают одни моменты сознания, в других - другие. Нет момента сознания, который бы двигался откуда-то куда-то. Нет ничего в одном моменте сознания, что перемещалось бы в другой момент сознания. 

Основательное внимание не тренируется, не развивается, не разрастается, а всего лишь применяется, снова и снова, рассеивая неведение, жажду и цепляние. Так же, как Вы можете перевести взгляд с этого слова на первое в этом сообщении, Вы так же можете направлять внимание на умеренный ум, на бдительный ум, на невозмутимый ум. Какова причина? Услышать Дхарму.

----------

Монферран (12.11.2018), ПавелПас (12.11.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> Правильное усилие (с усердием, с пылом, с решимостью) правильное не потому, что оно усилие, а потому что направлено к освобождению, а не к накоплению, к ослаблению привязанности, а не к усилению.


Поясните плз на примере, где в рассмотренной выше ситуации есть "неправильное усилие, в направлении усиления привязанности", если оно вообще есть? Что есть привязанность в этом примере, которую это усилие усиливает?

Верно ли я понимаю, что усилие не "прокачивается", не "накачивается" тут мускулатура, воля не усиливается и усилие всегда постоянно, только направление усилия направляется (чем? вниманием?).
Пока что мне сложновато. Хотел спросить "а я тут вообще причем? мне что делать" - и вспомнил что меня нет, и вас нет... ничего нет. Сложно.

Да, что посоветуете делать, когда будет ситуация максимальной концентрации?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Где заканчивается любовь, которую надо взращивать, и где начинаются узы, которые есть привычка и которую надо рвать.


Нигде.
Так, как это разное.

Майтри(метта) есть противоядие как от гнева\злости\агрессии,  так и от привязанности\страсти\похоти.
И то и то противоположность майтри(метты), первое явная противоположность(технически созерцателями называемое "дальний враг"[ майтри]), второе схожая противоположность (технически созерцателями называемое "близкий враг"[ майтри]).
И в этом ещё один плюс майтри, как обьекта созерцания, то что это - и противоядие.
И далее в практике безмерных остальные также - и противоядие от других омрачений.

И эти разные состояния ума надо научиться различать на опыте, и чтоб вместо майтри не развить привязанность\похоть\страсть, и чтоб вместо\вместес привязанностью\похотью\страстью не устранить майтри.

п.с. наверное ещё добавлю, что под привязанностью\похотью\страстью  имею ввиду именно омрачение - такое болезненное, неприятное, нервозное состояние ума.  И это не совсем то что в русском языке - любовь, а то что может входить как составляющее омрачающее в это чувство между мужчиной и женщиной, причём наряду и с майтри, и что можно выделить и  устранить из потока своего ума.

----------

ПавелПас (12.11.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> И эти разные состояния ума надо научиться различать на опыте, и чтоб вместо майтри не развить похоть\страсть, и чтоб вместо\вместес похотью\страстью не устранить майтри.


Если получится более развёрнуто расписать эту мысль, или дать ссылки - буду премного благодарен. Я пока это плохо различаю. Ну, не считая того что в некоторых случаях всё совсем очевидно.

Пока что по моим ощущениям я не столько буддизмом занимаюсь, сколько колдунством. Шатаю бессистемно что шатается, что не шатается не шатаю. Для меня удивительно что это вообще хоть как-то работает. Потому наверно и склонность к эффектам. Тем не менее, боюсь без этого этапа мне дальше не продвинуться.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если получится более развёрнуто расписать эту мысль, или дать ссылки - буду премного благодарен. Я пока это плохо различаю. Ну, не считая того что в некоторых случаях всё совсем очевидно.
> 
> .


Могу посоветовать:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post789073

Плюс энциклопедическая классика буддийской методологии - Visuddhimagga (конкретней - девятая глава Brahmavihāraniddeso)
В сети можно найти переводы на английский язык сего фундаментального труда. Напр. вот http://www.bps.lk/olib/bp/bp207h_The...ddhimagga).pdf

И конечно же - ретриты по майтри бхавана и четырём безмерным.
Периодически проводятся наставниками тхеравадинских и тибетанских линий буддизма.

----------

ПавелПас (12.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Поясните плз на примере, где в рассмотренной выше ситуации есть "неправильное усилие, в направлении усиления привязанности", если оно вообще есть? Что есть привязанность в этом примере, которую это усилие усиливает?
> 
> Верно ли я понимаю, что усилие не "прокачивается", не "накачивается" тут мускулатура, воля не усиливается и усилие всегда постоянно, только направление усилия направляется (чем? вниманием?).
> Пока что мне сложновато. Хотел спросить "а я тут вообще причем? мне что делать" - и вспомнил что меня нет, и вас нет... ничего нет. Сложно.
> 
> Да, что посоветуете делать, когда будет ситуация максимальной концентрации?


Вот здесь:



> Вот хотелось узнать как оно работает, так чтобы в следующий раз работало более предсказуемо


Любое движение внимания - это 100%, чем бы оно ни было обусловлено. Нет сильного или слабого движения внимания. Есть предметы, к которым внимание склоняется чаще других. Склонность изменчива. Повторяя направление внимания - склонность в этом направлении растет. Отбрасывая, пресекая направление внимания - склонность в этом направлении редеет. В самом направлении внимания нет никакой специальной силы. Это всегда одинаково легко. Держаться за направление, переживать, что удерживаться не удается - это неправильное усилие. Если Вы уже знаете, что любое направление внимание требует простого побуждения - то Вы не будете держать объект. Вы будете лишь снова и снова направлять на него внимание. И Вы будете наблюдать, как постепенно взращивается склонность вниманию возвращаться к этому объекту без усилий. 

Поэтому так важно выбрать правильный объект, чтобы в дальнейшем разросшаяся к нему склонность не стала помехой.

----------

Монферран (13.11.2018), ПавелПас (12.11.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> Любое движение внимания - это 100%, чем бы оно ни было обусловлено. Нет сильного или слабого движения внимания. Есть предметы, к которым внимание склоняется чаще других. Склонность изменчива. Повторяя направление внимания - склонность в этом направлении растет. Отбрасывая, пресекая направление внимания - склонность в этом направлении редеет.


Т.е. надо формировать привычки, а не тренировать что-то другое. Всё, теперь что-то собралось в кучу. Спасибо. Буду делать то, что надо, а результат сам придёт тем быстрее, чем меньше его ждать.
Ещё раз спасибо за ваше терпение - без него за одно сообщение я точно ничего бы не понял.



> Поэтому так важно выбрать правильный объект, чтобы в дальнейшем разросшаяся к нему склонность не стала помехой.


Не будет ли помехой сама склонность чрезмерно времени тратить на сами духовные практики? Иногда я пытаюсь притормозить этот процесс, но вот беда - сложно остановиться.

UPD: тут тогда такая ещё тема важная выплыла. Если склонность формируется довольно быстро, и появляется склонность повторить уже пройденное, то это формирует "зацикленность" как склонность повторять последнее движение внимания раз за разом. Вместо того, чтобы наскучить, склонность повторять одно и то же движение ума разрастается. И по моим ощущениям мне это очень вредит, создавая зависимости из чего угодно, из людей, идей, мыслей. Особенно из навязчивых мыслей (не всегда неблагих, но уж очень навязчивых). Нет ли процедурки как-то это привести к более спокойному состоянию чтобы как-то мысли шли бы по очереди, а без залипаний на чем-то одном?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Т.е. надо формировать привычки, а не тренировать что-то другое. Всё, теперь что-то собралось в кучу. Спасибо. Буду делать то, что надо, а результат сам придёт тем быстрее, чем меньше его ждать.
> Ещё раз спасибо за ваше терпение - без него за одно сообщение я точно ничего бы не понял.
> Не будет ли помехой сама склонность чрезмерно времени тратить на сами духовные практики? Иногда я пытаюсь притормозить этот процесс, но вот беда - сложно остановиться.
> 
> UPD: тут тогда такая ещё тема важная выплыла. Если склонность формируется довольно быстро, и появляется склонность повторить уже пройденное, то это формирует "зацикленность" как склонность повторять последнее движение внимания раз за разом. Вместо того, чтобы наскучить, склонность повторять одно и то же движение ума разрастается. И по моим ощущениям мне это очень вредит, создавая зависимости из чего угодно, из людей, идей, мыслей. Особенно из навязчивых мыслей (не всегда неблагих, но уж очень навязчивых). Нет ли процедурки как-то это привести к более спокойному состоянию чтобы как-то мысли шли бы по очереди, а без залипаний на чем-то одном?


Главный объект сосредоточения - это невозмутимая бдительность ума. К ней можно идти разными путями, разными способами, но все эти способы всегда ориентированы на эту невозмутимую бдительность, проницательность. 
Что по сути дела мы исследуем, благодаря развитой сосредоточенности? Мы смотрим на то, как в уме возникают влечения и как они угасают.

Всегда помните четыре благородные истины. 

Вот - страдание. Это первый объект исследования.
Вот - причина страдания. Это второй объект исследования.
Вот - прекращение страдания. Это третий объект исследования.
Вот - путь к прекращению страдания. Это четвертый объект исследования.

Если Вы не видите эти объекты, Вам могут потребоваться предварительные практики. Но так или иначе, Вы должны увидеть страдание. Вы должны увидеть, как ум неудовлетворенно устремляется. Вы должны увидеть, что ум устремляется образами обусловленного счастья, желаемой удовлетворенности. Вы должны увидеть, как с отбрасыванием этих образов обусловленного счастья неудовлетворенная устремленность ума успокаивается, обнаруживается прекращение страдания. И, наконец, обнаружив это прекращение страдания Вы должны рассмотреть путь к этому прекращению: умеренность и укрощенность неудовлетворенной устремленности, проницательность и бдительность к устремляющим образам, сосредоточенность и невозмутимость на возникновении любых таких образов. 

Не сразу эти истины ясны и очевидны. Но если Вы в них прозреваете - это ставит Вас на прямой путь к освобождению.

----------

Евгений по (13.11.2018), Монферран (13.11.2018), ПавелПас (13.11.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> Всегда помните четыре благородные истины. 
> Вот - страдание. Это первый объект исследования.


Вчера схватил просто печаль, светлую, но печаль. Потом стало страшно и стало очень слегка подташнивать. Как это назвать в терминах "обусловленного" мира - не знаю. Если не считать обусловленностью то, что не надо лезть в такие практики, куда мне ещё рано.

----------


## Монферран

> Увлечение эффектами и стало причиной того, что учителя давали ученикам подходящие объекты для медитации. "Тренировка воли" - это ложное воззрение. Задача практики другая - найти невозмутимую бдительность. Когда кто-то говорит о тренировке - это автоматически подразумевает установку на атман. И это большая помеха. Необходимо отстраняться от беспокойного ума и направляться к уму спокойному. Беспокойство - это препятствие. 
> 
> Когда Ваш ум поглощен каким-либо нейтральным объектом, преодолевается препятствие чувственных желаний и недоброжелательности. Но если это поглощение неустойчиво, то сопутствующие факторы радости и удовлетворенности разрушат сосредоточение, не будет преодолено препятствие неугомонности (тревоги, сожаления). 
> 
> Если Вы отбросите идеи тренировки чего бы то ни было, Вы просто будете искать глубокую поглощенность объектом сосредоточения, пока не обнаружите, что пять препятствий оставлены, пять сопутствующих факторов предельно обнажены.


Получается так, что идея тренировки утверждается, чтобы отбросить одно заблуждение или препятствие, и идея тренировки отбрасывается, чтобы отбросить иное заблуждение или препятствие. Тренировка - видеть движения ума - это то, в чем происходит совершенствование. Идея тренировки пребывания в нирване может быть полезной в случае, когда нирвана представляется абстрактным достижением в будущем. Да, нирвана есть всегда, и кто-то, непонятно кто, когда-то, непонятно когда, её увидит, непонятно как...

----------


## ПавелПас

> Всегда помните четыре благородные истины. 
> Вот - страдание. Это первый объект исследования.


Тут ещё созрел довольно важный вопрос. Является ли страдание конструктом. Конструкты порождаются в момент внимания, и уничтожаются когда внимания нет. Т.е. страдание появляется в момент внимания на нём, или оно имеет бОлее грубинное существование? Не будет ли процесс исследования страданий процессом, в котором внимание подталкиваетмя, "прививается" к болячкам, и привычка мышления будет проходить через все болевые точки, "расцарапывая" их? Не будет ли лучше игнорировать страдание, концентрируясь на чем-то более приятном, а там далее ждать "level up" пониманиясути вещей просто так, без болевых экзекуций?

Тут для себя пока что вывел рабочую формулу, что если вы постоянно в размышлениях о том что у вас ничего нет и вы ничего не добились - и вам плохо от ваших мыслей - то это ни разу не буддизм, а постоянный экзистенциальный кризис западной философии, горе от ума. В буддизме от такого должно быть легко и хорошо, потому что буддисты меньше думают (конструируют), больше смотрят (берут как есть, избегая конструктов). Занятно что если так, то выходит хвалёная креативность и творческое начало не есть благо, а есть основа любой суеты.

----------

Фил (14.11.2018), Шуньяананда (15.11.2018)

----------


## Иван З.

> В Каноне есть история, когда Будда ушел в длительное затворничество, а множество монахов, практикующих практики, связанные с созерцанием трупов, нечистот и т.п., впали в депрессию и совершили массовый суицид.


А где это в ПК примерно не подскажете?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тут ещё созрел довольно важный вопрос. Является ли страдание конструктом. Конструкты порождаются в момент внимания, и уничтожаются когда внимания нет. Т.е. страдание появляется в момент внимания на нём, или оно имеет бОлее грубинное существование? Не будет ли процесс исследования страданий процессом, в котором внимание подталкиваетмя, "прививается" к болячкам, и привычка мышления будет проходить через все болевые точки, "расцарапывая" их? Не будет ли лучше игнорировать страдание, концентрируясь на чем-то более приятном, а там далее ждать "level up" пониманиясути вещей просто так, без болевых экзекуций?
> 
> Тут для себя пока что вывел рабочую формулу, что если вы постоянно в размышлениях о том что у вас ничего нет и вы ничего не добились - и вам плохо от ваших мыслей - то это ни разу не буддизм, а постоянный экзистенциальный кризис западной философии, горе от ума. В буддизме от такого должно быть легко и хорошо, потому что буддисты меньше думают (конструируют), больше смотрят (берут как есть, избегая конструктов). Занятно что если так, то выходит хвалёная креативность и творческое начало не есть благо, а есть основа любой суеты.


Когда Вы ясно что-то видите, Вам не нужно об этом размышлять. Вы можете рассматривать. Является ли страдание конструктом? Рассмотрите любое конкретное страдание. Используя абстрактные слова Вы двигаетесь в противоположном направлении от правильного (основательного) уделения внимания правильным объектам.

Страдание неправильно игнорировать. Это ведет лишь к разрастанию невежества. Это питает невежество. Но если страдание мучительно, охватывает ум болью, горем, и ум мечется в оковах страдания, то правильно успокоить ум, направить ум к покою, к безмятежности. Это не значит концентрации на приятном (и разрастанию неумелых качеств, питание жажды и цепляния). Это значит концентрация на нейтральном, не тревожащем, не беспокоящем, обычно упускаемом и незаметном.

----------

Монферран (15.11.2018), Шуньшунь (15.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Получается так, что идея тренировки утверждается, чтобы отбросить одно заблуждение или препятствие, и идея тренировки отбрасывается, чтобы отбросить иное заблуждение или препятствие. Тренировка - видеть движения ума - это то, в чем происходит совершенствование. Идея тренировки пребывания в нирване может быть полезной в случае, когда нирвана представляется абстрактным достижением в будущем. Да, нирвана есть всегда, и кто-то, непонятно кто, когда-то, непонятно когда, её увидит, непонятно как...


Когда умелые способности рассеяны и ум охвачен неумелыми, вполне уместна "пристрелка", движение от одних объектов к другим. Поскольку нет чего-то, что отбрасывает идеи, заблуждения и препятствия, то пребывать в истине - и есть отбросить заблуждения. Это как два мячика. Один прыгает и отскакивает от пола, потолка и стен, а другой лежит спокойно. Не надо пытаться стенами зажимать прыгающий мячик, заставляя его метаться еще сильнее, разрывая оковы. Нужно уделить внимание спокойно лежащему. Где внимание - там ум.

----------

Монферран (15.11.2018), ПавелПас (15.11.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Когда умелые способности рассеяны и ум охвачен неумелыми, вполне уместна "пристрелка", движение от одних объектов к другим.


Почему же идея пристрелки не должна быть так же отброшена, как и идея тренировки? Сказано: ради глубокой поглощенности объектом сосредоточения нужно отбросить идею тренировки. Отбрасываем эту идею не затем же ведь, чтобы принять иную? И тем паче, не затем, чтобы избегать в дальнейшем слово "тренировка", заменяя его на иные слова?  :Wink: 





> Поскольку нет чего-то, что отбрасывает идеи, заблуждения и препятствия, то пребывать в истине - и есть отбросить заблуждения. Это как два мячика. Один прыгает и отскакивает от пола, потолка и стен, а другой лежит спокойно. Не надо пытаться стенами зажимать прыгающий мячик, заставляя его метаться еще сильнее, разрывая оковы. Нужно уделить внимание спокойно лежащему. Где внимание - там ум.


Ок, заблуждение, ассоциируемое с идеей тренировки - атман, этернализмъ. 

Вопрос - в том, какое внимание условно, и какое внимание безусловно? Внимание к спокойствию нестабильно, а значит условно. Запредельная бдительность - безусловна, но только в теории, на глобусе, в районе северного полюса.  :Wink:  

В подготовительной практике создаются условия для запредельной бдительности. Там, где требуется создавать условия, где практика не прямая, подготовительная - там и подчеркивается вновь и вновь необходимость тренироваться усердно. Не всегда идея тренировки отбрасывается, часто напротив - подчеркивается.

----------


## Won Soeng

Есть тяжелые оковы. Чтобы их отбросить из них нужно вырваться.

----------

Монферран (15.11.2018), Шуньшунь (15.11.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Есть тяжелые оковы. Чтобы их отбросить из них нужно вырваться.


Когда четвёртый патриарх Досин встретил Сосана он спросил его:
-Учитель,я прошу вас дать наставления как освободиться.
-Есть ли кто-то кто поработил тебя? - спросил Сосан.
-Нет такого человека, - ответил Досин.
-Тогда зачем же искать освобождения, если ты никем не связан?-спросил Сосан.

 :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Когда четвёртый патриарх Досин встретил Сосана он спросил его:
> -Учитель,я прошу вас дать наставления как освободиться.
> -Есть ли кто-то кто поработил тебя? - спросил Сосан.
> -Нет такого человека, - ответил Досин.
> -Тогда зачем же искать освобождения, если ты никем не связан?-спросил Сосан.


Кто так видит - не нуждается в наставлениях

----------

Монферран (16.11.2018), Шуньшунь (15.11.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Борьба со Страстями

Страсти, подобно добродетелям, также связаны между собою, как "звенья одной цепи" (Исаак Нитрийский), и одна порождает другую. Их насчитывается восемь: в генетической последовательности это чревоугодие, блуд, сребролюбие, гнев, печаль, уныние, тщеславие, гордость. В патриотической аскетике главное внимание обращается не на внешнее проявление греха, не на его отдельные случаи, а на их причину, т.е. укоренившиеся в душе пороки и страсти, или болезнь души и скрытое внутреннее состояние греха. Проф. Зарин предлагает нам в современных терминах и понятиях учение Св. Отцов о психологии страсти и борьбе с нею. Передадим это в кратких словах.

1. Помысел — исходный момент возникновения страсти, сосредоточение, существенный центральный элемент этого психического состояния. Сущность борьбы подвижника сводится к борьбе с помыслами. Св. Отцы-аскеты насчитывают до 7 стадий развития или нарастания страсти. Первый толчок к началу психического явления, которое может окончиться страстью, называется "приражение", или "прилог". Это есть представление какого-нибудь предмета или действия, соответствующего одной из порочных наклонностей человека. Этот прилог под действием внешних впечатлений, или связи с психической работой памяти, или воображения по законам ассоциации входит в сферу сознания человека. Этот первый момент происходит помимо воли человека, вопреки его желанию, без его участия, по законам психической их неизбежности "самопроизвольно" и считается поэтому "невинным", или бесстрастным и не вменяется в грех, если не вызывается "блужданием" мысли, и если не допущен сознательно и добровольно, и если человек не относится к нему беспечно. Это пробный камень для испытания нашей воли, куда она склонится, в сторону добродетели или порока. В этом выборе и проявляется свобода человеческой воли.

2. На "прилог" откликается Чувство, которое отвечает на вторгнувшееся в сознание впечатление или представление: "любовью", или "ненавистью" (сочувствием, или несочувствием). Это самый важный момент, от которого зависит судьба помысла: остаться или уйти. Только появление помысла в сознании не зависит от воли человека. Если же он не отвергнут и поэтому задерживается, то это признак того, что в природе данного человека он находит сродную почву, что уже выражается в Сочувствии человека к помыслу. Сочувствие же привлекает Внимание, и помысел растет и раскрывается в целую мечтательную картину, заполняет всю сферу сознания, вытесняя все другие впечатления и мысли. Внимание потому медлит на помысле, что человек испытывает чувство удовольствия. Этот охарактеризованный нами 2-й момент называется содружение или сочетание. Ефрем Сирин так определяет его: "Свободное принятие помысла и как бы занятие им и соединенное с удовольствием собеседование с ним". На современном психологическом языке это означает, что 2-й момент развития помысла заключается в следующем: внимание останавливается исключительно на возникшем впечатлении или представлении, которое и служит толчком или поводом к развитию целой ассоциации представлений, доставляющих человеку чувство удовольствия от предвкушения наслаждения предметом впечатления или представления. Чтобы порвать нить этой ассоциации и освободить от нее сознание и прекратить чувство наслаждения, необходимо отвлечение внимания напряжением воли, — активная и твердая решимость человека оттолкнуться от картины греха и более на ней не останавливаться и к ней не возвращаться.

3. В противном случае, при отсутствии волевого оттолкновения, наступает 3-й момент, когда уже сама воля увлекается все более и более помыслом, склоняется к нему, в результате образуется решимость на самом деле осуществить то, о чем говорит помысел, и удовольствие чего он уже с наслаждением предвкушает. Тогда равновесие духовной жизни уже окончательно нарушается, вся душа всецело отдается помыслу и стремится привести его в исполнение, с целью пережить наслаждение еще более интенсивное. Таким образом, 3-й момент характеризуется склонением воли к объекту помысла, согласием и решимостью от приятных мечтаний перейти к деятельности с намерением осуществить их. Следовательно, в 3-м моменте вся воля отдается помыслу, поступает в его распоряжение для осуществления развившихся из его мечтаний планов. Этот момент называется сосложением, соизволением и есть изъявление согласия на страсть, внушенную помыслом (Ефрем Сирин), или согласие души с представившимся помыслом, соединенное с услаждением (Иоанн Лествичник). Это состояние уже "приближается к делу и уподобляется ему" (Ефрем Сирин). Назревает волевая решимость достигнуть осуществления объекта страстного помысла всеми средствами, которые в распоряжении человека. В принципе удовлетворение страсти решено. Грех в намерении уже совершен. Остается только фактическое удовлетворение возникшего и созревшего страстного греховного желания.

4. Но иногда перед тем, как состоялось окончательное решение человека перейти к этому последнему моменту, а иногда даже и после такого решения, человек переживает борьбу между страстным влечением и противоположными наклонностями своей природы.

5. Впрочем, последний психический момент неустойчивого колебания воли между противоположными влечениями имеет место только тогда, когда в душе еще не успел образоваться "навык", именно "дурной навык", к помыслу, пока греховная склонность еще не проникла глубоко в природу человека, не сделалась свойством, постоянным качеством его характера, привычной стихией его настроения, когда уже человек постоянно думает и мечтает о предмете страстного позыва, пока еще не образовалась окончательно страсть.

6. В страсти же человек или совсем без борьбы, или почти без борьбы, бурно, стремительно, охотно отдается делу удовлетворения страсти. Он уже утрачивает господствующую, руководящую и контролирующую власть волевой способности над отдельными влечениями и потребностями волевой природы. Уже не воля господствует над страстным влечением, а это последнее над волею, насильственно увлекая за собою всю душу, заставляя всю ее мыслительную и активную энергию сосредоточиться на предмете страсти. Это состояние называется пленением. Это момент полного развития страсти, состояние души совершенно окрепшее, раскрывающее всю свою энергию до крайних пределов.

"Наилучшая и благонадежная брань происходит тогда, когда отсекается помысел (прилог) в самом начале и совершается непрестанная молитва. Ибо, сказали Отцы, кто сопротивляется в первомыслии, т.е. прилогу, тот пресечет одним ударом все последующее расположение его. Благоразумный подвижник умерщвляет самую матерь злых исчадий, т.е. лукавый прилог (первые мысли). А наипаче во время молитвы надлежит поставить ум свой в такое состояние, чтобы он был глух и нем (Нил Синайский), и иметь сердце упраздненным от всякого помысла, хотя бы он и казался добрым (Исихий Иерусалимский). Ибо по опыту познано, что за допущением бесстрастных помыслов, т.е. за рассеянностью мысли следуют и страстные (худые), и вход первых отверзает дверь и вторым.

Эту внутреннюю борьбу образно передает нам преп. Исихий Иерусалимский (V в.), ученик Григория Богослова:

"§ 145. Ум наш есть нечто легковидное и незлобивое, легко отдающееся мечтам и неудержимо падкое на помыслы греховные, если не иметь в себе такого помысла, который, как самодержец над страстями, удерживал бы его непрестанно и обуздывал".

"§ 168. Не двинется вперед корабль без воды: не преуспеет нисколько хранение ума без трезвения со смирением и молитвою Иисус-Христовой".

"§ 169. Основание дома камни, а сей добродетели (хранению ума), и основание и кровля святое и поклоняемое имя Господа нашего Иисуса Христа. Скоро и легко потерпит кораблекрушение во время бури неразумный кормчий, который корабельников распустит, весла и парус бросит в море, а сам ляжет спать: но еще скорее потоплена будет бесами душа, которая при начинающихся прилогах вознерадит о трезвении и о призывании имени Иисус-Христова".

"§ 94. Трезвение и молитва Иисусова взаимно входят в состав друг друга, — крайнее внимание в состав непрестанной молитвы, а молитва в состав крайнего в уме трезвения и внимания".

"§ 88. От прилога — множество помыслов, а от этих — худое дело чувственное. Тотчас погашающий со Иисусом первое, избег и последующего. И обогатится он сладостным божественным ведением, в коем всюду присущим будет зрение Бога, и поставит против Него зеркало ума, освещается Им, подобно чистому стеклу, поставленному против чувственного солнца. Тогда, наконец, ум, достигнув последнего предела своих желаний, почиет от всякого другого в себе созерцания".'

Концевич И.М. "Стяжание Духа Святаго в Путях Древней Руси"
http://www.golden-ship.ru/load/asket...pd/44-1-0-1495

_не является пропагандой_

----------

Ассаджи (17.12.2018), Шуньшунь (17.12.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Ой а что если, омрачения были когда-то живыми людьми, прошлым воплощением. А сейчас поток осознавания у него продолжается в некоем промежуточном состоянии. Совсем не так много у него свободы действий. Оно привязано ко мне и передает свои желания мне, как плохой друг. А я уж подумал прихлопнуть его, но тогда это не просто иллюзия. Надо быть аккуратными с фантазиями, кажется я опять пишу в слух. Наверное через дней 30 оно должно само. Наши прошлые желания цепляются за жизнь как могут.

----------


## Трусоцкий

Сексуальное воздержание необходимо для тех, кто хочет получать больше удовольствия от секса. Малое сексуальное воздержание - это две недели вообще не думать о сексе и каком бы то ни было голом теле. И разумеется не заниматься сексом. Большое сексуальное воздержание - 1 месяц. Ещё сексуальное воздержание необходимо для тех кто хочет иметь больше сил. Для тех кто занимается карате например. Воздерживаться надо так, САМОМУ не думать о сексе. Это значит, что если увидел голое тело, то не даёшь своей возникнувшей мысли о голом теле - развиться. Если не видишь голое тело а тебе в голову пришла мысль о голом теле - не даёшь этой мысли развиться. Это и значит что ты САМ, со своей стороны, не думаешь о сексе. А оттуда из вне может что угодно прийти к тебе. Даже мысли в голову - считай оттуда из вне, приходят. И ещё. Девушкам обязательно носить не трусики, а трусы. Это такие большие  трусы с резинкой выше пупка на талии. Закрывающие даже ноги, ниже того уровня где начинается женский половой орган, если смотреть спереди и провести параллельную полу, черту, прямую, мысленно. Ну то есть, трусы подобные панталонам но не панталоны. У панталон слишком ниже того уровня закрывает ноги ткань. Это  тоже - не годится. Они спасть или сползти к низу могут, под весом длинных штанин. Считай это уже брюки выше колен. И обязательно надо спать в трусах и в пижамных штанах, в майке и в длинной льняной рубахе. Это необходимо делать девушкам. Если спать без трусов, воздерживаться не получится. У девушек. 

То есть, сексуальное воздержание это когда раз в месяц сексом занимаешься, но, хоть по 5 часов подряд. Или хоть с утра до ночи, на протяжении целого дня. И это считай по любому лучше чем каждый день или раз в неделю.

----------


## Трусоцкий

Трусы - не прозрачные. Имелись в виду. Кто спит без трусов тот и во сне может оказаться голым. Ну  я про девушек. В молот ведьм сказано что женщина гораздо похотливее мужчины. Что ж, если так, то получается что женщины и так, без моих советов хотели воздерживаться ради похоти своей? Хотели но не могли, не знали как? Ну, глупость конечно написана в молоте ведьм. Про похотливость.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> То есть, сексуальное воздержание это когда раз в месяц сексом занимаешься, но, хоть по 5 часов подряд. Или хоть с утра до ночи, на протяжении целого дня. И это считай по любому лучше чем каждый день или раз в неделю.


_Лучше сорок раз по разу, чем один раз сорок раз._
(народная мудрость)

----------

Фил (20.12.2018)

----------


## Трусоцкий

> _Лучше сорок раз по разу, чем один раз сорок раз._
> (народная мудрость)


по сравнению с сексом после воздержания, обычный секс, там 2 раза в неделю, - это вообще не секс. по ощущениям. но те кто говорят то что сказали вы, сами-то даже неделю продержаться не смогли, ни разу в жизни. (мужики). но они знают (на словах) что секс после воздержания, ничем не лучше секса без воздержания. да и потом, кто его знает, но может быть даже обычный человек у которого только одно тело, сможет вылететь в осознанное сновидение если месяц продержится? во снах там такое твориться будет, уууууууууу. вам и не снилось. (к детям всё это не относится. то есть дети в своём детском грехе, (с использованием руки) даже если не воздерживаются, то удовольствие получают на 100 %. в тайне от родителей. то есть то о чём я сказал это именно что только для взрослых.) кстати, воздерживаться  и во сне надо. точно так же как и наяву. даже просыпаться можно, если что.

----------


## Михаил_

Вобшем понятно, почему в отсутствии других раздражителей, стимулирующих возбуждающих ум - гнева, привязанности к музыке, играм, сериалам > секса хочется больше. Пока у меня была новая интересная музыка - проблем небыло. Змея свое питание получало и не беспокоило. Как только сенсорную депривацию устраиваешь - змея устраивает бунт, хватается за все подряд, секса хочется больше.
Скорее всего, это омрачение от живого существа мало чем отличается. Требуется принять решение, убить живое существо заморив его голодом месяц два три, или выбрать ему пищу самому.
В любом случае, эта дрянь стоит между мною и исконным осознаванием. Придется его либо убить, либо искать другие варианты, которых я сейчас не знаю.
Если пойти на крайнюю меру всё-таки, то во-первых - карма. Во вторых - собственное здоровье резко пошатнется а то и совсем.  Не надо делать вид что это просто омрачениями мысль. Скорее всего это не так, если быть честным. Мы не задумываясь убили бы паразита или глиста, но тут существо явно больше сильнее и умнее, возможно даже умнее меня. С другой стороны, ему как и глисту деваться некуда, оно так живёт и хочет жить. Извлечёшь его - по сути сделаешь выбор между мною и им.  (я говорю о существе, которое существует и проявляется лично для меня, источник омрачений в понятной антропоморфной мерзкой форме. Не является существом реального материального мира.). Текст достаточно прямой, потому что вопрос слишком серьезный, нам не известны все формы существования.. 
Судя по всему, многие проходят этот этап, переступая через него, или как-то по другому?
Я напомню, что йдам, источник достижений- тоже живое существо, не отдельное от вас. Как и это.

----------


## Михаил_

Ну чтож, существо, ответственность за тебя лежит на мне. Придется нам вместе прийти к просветлению, и судя по твоему виду процесс будет долгим. Зато тебе повезло. Ну вперёд!

----------


## Дяус

> *Кто какие использует методы и противоядия от сексуальной привязанности?*
> 
> Можно уйти в ретрит, временно это решит проблему. Можно сменить обстановку, это поможет решить проблему на пару месяцев. Можно сделать полную перепланировку. Можно медитировать на скелете. Можно пойти работать в морг, но это уже радикально как-то. Можно представлять всех братьями и сестрами, но это всего лишь слабый концептуальный ум будет так думать. 
> 
> А так, чтобы без радикальных методов, и чтобы не перебивать одни склонности другими, может быть есть чуть более искуснее какие средства? 
> 
> Ведь это все временно, подмена понятий, скелетом или смена объекта на неприятный. Те паттерны иссякнут и снова хочешь не хочешь, объект привязанности в фокусе окажется и все обстоятельства для этого уже давно запланированы в предыдущих жизнях.
> 
> Не знаю как у вас, но для меня это важная проблема. Хотелось бы ее как то решить. А вы не сталкиваетесь случайно с таким? Как вы поправили ситуацию? Что произошло, что ситуация изменилась?  
> ...


Сама-собой отсутствует проблема. Кто тебе нравится - на тебя ноль внимания, кому ты нравишься - не вдохновляют абсолютно. Нет подходящего человека. Соответственно по нулям.

----------


## Михаил_

Изолированно, сексуальную привязанность оказалось невозможно решить никакими методами. Даже при отсутствии образов, даже в сновидениях. Все равно появляется чувство голода, без каких либо образов. Пока ты образы не выберешь, его невозможно даже удовлетворить, даже если захочешь. Поэтому медитация на мешках с дерьмом (официальная) уже свое отработала, а чувство просто поменялось но не исчезло. 

Но это чувство (зудящий голод) пропадает, если закрывается другими сильными омрачениями. Я лично пробовал, да голод полностью уходит, например от развлечения другого, от стимуляции гордости и другой будоражащей активности. Правда временно.

Оказалось, что все проблемные омрачения тесно связаны и проистекают в целом из одного источника. Этому источнику совершенно фиолетово, какие именно омрачения я буду использовать, оно просто хочет есть и есть, каждый день. Лично для меня этот источник практически идентичен живому существу, но в более тонкой форме, той-же где нам активен йдам. Оно думает, говорит, реагирует, совершает осмысленные, часто одни и те-же действия, и подобно змее на эмблеме старой аптеки, всегда присутствует с нами. Физически воздействовать на это живое существо идентичное натуральному можно, точно так-же как и он воздействует на наш ум и наше тело. Думаю мы обойдемся без этого и будем постепенно менять диету, подобно тому, как меняется диета мясоеда на вегана. Другие методы в разработке, дальше посмотрим. Если вы сомневаетесь в моим словах, это не проблема, я тоже сомневаюсь. Пока все это крайне экспериментально. Используйте информацию для развлечения только.

----------

Доня (24.12.2018), Шуньшунь (24.12.2018)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Изолированно, сексуальную привязанность оказалось невозможно решить никакими методами. Даже при отсутствии образов, даже в сновидениях. Все равно появляется чувство голода, без каких либо образов. Пока ты образы не выберешь, его невозможно даже удовлетворить, даже если захочешь. Поэтому медитация на мешках с дерьмом (официальная) уже свое отработала, а чувство просто поменялось но не исчезло. 
> 
> Но это чувство (зудящий голод) пропадает, если закрывается другими сильными омрачениями. Я лично пробовал, да голод полностью уходит, например от развлечения другого, от стимуляции гордости и другой будоражащей активности. Правда временно.
> 
> Оказалось, что все проблемные омрачения тесно связаны и проистекают в целом из одного источника. Этому источнику совершенно фиолетово, какие именно омрачения я буду использовать, оно просто хочет есть и есть, каждый день. Лично для меня этот источник практически идентичен живому существу, но в более тонкой форме, той-же где нам активен йдам. Оно думает, говорит, реагирует, совершает осмысленные, часто одни и те-же действия, и подобно змее на эмблеме старой аптеки, всегда присутствует с нами. Физически воздействовать на это живое существо идентичное натуральному можно, точно так-же как и он воздействует на наш ум и наше тело. Думаю мы обойдемся без этого и будем постепенно менять диету, подобно тому, как меняется диета мясоеда на вегана. Другие методы в разработке, дальше посмотрим. Если вы сомневаетесь в моим словах, это не проблема, я тоже сомневаюсь. Пока все это крайне экспериментально. Используйте информацию для развлечения только.


Да в принципе ты прав. Действительно, есть нечто что как будто питается нами и заставляет нас идти в омрачения. В христианстве говорят бесы, в буддизме Мара, Кастанеда писал про летунов. Но в сущности я думаю, что это не есть что-то могущественнее нас, просто невежество заставляет нас подчиняться этой фигне и мы делаем это потому что оно обманом может нас уговорить на что угодно. Фильм "Револьвер" хорошо освещает эту тему.
Если омрачения очень плохие, лучше найти себе занятие которое бы вызывало удовольствие, но не было бы таким разрушающим (ну например, спорт). А вообще я пробовал такую вещь, как наблюдать за тем, кто желает. И оно становится слабее, правда если какое-то время пристально наблюдать, оно как бы набирает новую силу и с новой силой тебя накрывает. Тут надо найти очень тонкую грань, не бороться ни в коем случае, а просто отрешенно регистрировать происходящее, не стараясь подавить. А просто понять, что это не я, это меня не касается, я просто наблюдаю. Обьяснить сложно, сам не могу со своими омрачениями справиться. Но как-то так в общих чертах.

----------

Фил (24.12.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Вот эти представления о том, что что-то питается нами и что-то заставляет делать — это такая шизофрения, возникающая от того, что человек не может быть полностью открытым самому себе. Нам нужно сохранять позитивную картинку себя, иначе наше эго теряет опору, это очень страшное и мучительное ощущение. И для того, чтобы вернуть нашему эго опору, и чтобы оно чувствовало себя комфортно и приятно, мы выдумываем некие внешние силы, которым якобы до нас есть дело. И тогда нам представляется, что мы на самом деле белые и чистенькие будды, а весь этот секас и всё вот это вот нехорошее — это всё мары-летуны проклятые, которые нас заставляют и питаются. На самом деле нет, это не марам-летунам хочется, чтобы вы занимались сексом. Это вам хочется заняться сексом, но вы не можете и страдаете. Лучше не производить у себя шизофрению. Если вы мирянин и вам есть с кем заняться сексом, идите и занимайтесь, заодно проявите заботу о другом живом существе. А если монах или неудачливый мирянин, то просто осознавайте, что вам хочется заниматься сексом, а вы не можете и страдаете. А то навыдумывают ерунды, бесы какие-то, питаются. (Интересно, если бесы питаются сексуальным желанием, то чем они какают? Может, это как-то можно использовать в практике?) Не нужны вы никому с вашими омрачениями. Единственное, что может подпитываться за их счёт — это ваше собственное эго-цепляние.

----------

Alex (25.12.2018), Neroli (25.12.2018), Альбина (25.12.2018), Антончик (26.12.2018), Владимир Николаевич (25.12.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (25.12.2018), Шуньшунь (25.12.2018)

----------


## Фил

Вот вы накинулись то все! 
Человек просто словами чувства не может выразить, алекситимия.
А мысль правильная 



> Тут надо найти очень тонкую грань, не бороться ни в коем случае, а просто отрешенно регистрировать происходящее, не стараясь подавить. А просто понять, что это не я, это меня не касается, я просто наблюдаю. Обьяснить сложно, сам не могу со своими омрачениями справиться. Но как-то так в общих чертах.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.12.2018), Шуньшунь (25.12.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Есть такое наблюдение, которое образно можно выразить так:

- когда перед одной привычкой захлопываешь дверь, то другая влазит через окно.

Так уж устроен ум. И как и в работе с телом, при наличии проблемного участка, надо сначала укреплять области вокруг него, а не грузить сразу больное место. Нужен комплексный подход, начиная с простаивания защиты по периферии, работа с сопутствующими условиями. Что хорошо напр. видно на примере правил для бхикшу, где основных   правил всего четыре, но есть несколько сводов правил создающих несколько периметров обороны начиная с дальних рубежей.

Брахмачарья это целый комплекс уклада жизни, где задействованы очень многие аспекты.
(если именно это конечно надо)

----------

Доня (25.12.2018), Фил (25.12.2018)

----------


## Фил

> — Не полагай, — отвечала Чернушка, — что так легко исправиться от пороков, когда они уже взяли над нами верх. Пороки обыкновенно входят в дверь, а выходят в щелочку, и потому, если хочешь исправиться, то должен беспрестанно и строго смотреть за собою.


Вобщем, лучше всего - не начинать!

----------

Шуньшунь (25.12.2018)

----------


## Neroli

> Вот вы накинулись то все! 
> Человек просто словами чувства не может выразить, алекситимия.
> А мысль правильная
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Тут надо найти очень тонкую грань, не бороться ни в коем случае, а просто отрешенно регистрировать происходящее, не стараясь подавить. *А просто понять, что это не я, это меня не касается, я просто наблюдаю.* Обьяснить сложно, сам не могу со своими омрачениями справиться. Но как-то так в общих чертах.


Пытаться понять, что это не ты и тебя не касается, в то время, когда это ты и тебя касается - шиза и есть))

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (25.12.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вобщем, лучше всего - не начинать!


Почему ?

Вот напр. люди начавшие регулярно понемногу заниматься физической культурой - вполне завязывают с курением и\или алкоголизмом, не приобретая в замен привычки поглощать леденцы и\или кофе, и без раздражённости на всех и вся, и без прочих побочек.

Вопрос кмк. скорее: для чего, с чего и как начинать?

----------


## Фил

> Почему ?
> 
> Вот напр. люди начавшие регулярно понемногу заниматься физической культурой - вполне завязывают с курением и\или алкоголизмом, не приобретая в замен привычки поглощать леденцы и\или кофе, и без раздражённости на всех и вся, и без прочих побочек.
> 
> Вопрос кмк. скорее: для чего, с чего и как начинать?


Не начинать курить например.
Не придется потом мучительно бросать!

Не смотреть и не читать всякую пОгань, которую потом забыть невозможно, типА Буковски или фон Триера.

----------


## Фил

> Пытаться понять, что это не ты и тебя не касается, в то время, когда это ты и тебя касается - шиза и есть))


По моему шизу развить мысленными экспериментами нельзя!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не начинать курить например.
> Не придется потом мучительно бросать!
> 
> Не смотреть и не читать всякую пОгань, которую потом забыть невозможно, типА Буковски или фон Триера.


Об этом надо было позаботиться ещё в прошлой жизни )
А так, то что уже произошло, это не изменить, это постоянное и вечное, как факт.

Можно работать только с тем что сейчас есть и на будущую перспективу.

----------


## Фил

> Об этом надо было позаботиться ещё в прошлой жизни )
> А так, то что уже произошло, это не изменить, это постоянное и вечное, как факт.
> 
> Можно работать только с тем что сейчас есть и на будущую перспективу.


Так не начинать курить можно и в этом жизни?
С сигаретой же не рождаешься?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> По моему шизу развить мысленными экспериментами нельзя!


Можно, если физиологию раскачивать, самостоятельно медитируя - часто в сессиях формальных практик именно физиологию раскачивают. 
Причём используя рекомендации по методам для чисто умственной работы. А там, стоит лишь сместить акценты на физиологические эффекты.

Есть конечно методы и для работы через физиологию, со своей спецификой.
Но это разные, уже в подходах и акцентах, разные методы.

----------

Фил (25.12.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так не начинать курить можно и в этом жизни?
> С сигаретой же не рождаешься?


Вроде, как и можно.
Но одни уже начали курить, другие лишь пробовали, у третьих даже стремления нет попробовать, а четвёртые и условий предоставляющих возможность закурить не имеют.

----------


## Фил

> Вроде, как и можно.
> Но одни уже начали курить, другие лишь пробовали, у третьих даже стремления нет попробовать, а четвёртые и условий предоставляющих возможность закурить не имеют.


Винни Пух же говорил "прежде чем куда-то залезать, подумай, как оттуда вылезти" ?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.12.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Винни Пух же говорил "прежде чем куда-то залезать, подумай, как оттуда вылезти" ?


Опять же, это относится к будущему.

А ежели уже залез ?

(тем кто не залез, и не залезет, и даже тем кто знает как вылезти: им ни буддизм ни всё этакое - вообще ненужно.)

----------

Фил (25.12.2018)

----------


## Фил

> А ежели уже залез ?


Беда!
Но список "куда залезать не надо" он совсем не большой!

----------


## Фил

Даже очень маленький:
1. Не надо заниматься деструкцией своего тела
2. Не надо заниматься деструкцией своей психики

А что плохо влияет на тело и психику уже за несколько тысяч лет стало известно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.12.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (25.12.2018)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Вот эти представления о том, что что-то питается нами и что-то заставляет делать — это такая шизофрения, возникающая от того, что человек не может быть полностью открытым самому себе. Нам нужно сохранять позитивную картинку себя, иначе наше эго теряет опору, это очень страшное и мучительное ощущение. И для того, чтобы вернуть нашему эго опору, и чтобы оно чувствовало себя комфортно и приятно, мы выдумываем некие внешние силы, которым якобы до нас есть дело. И тогда нам представляется, что мы на самом деле белые и чистенькие будды, а весь этот секас и всё вот это вот нехорошее — это всё мары-летуны проклятые, которые нас заставляют и питаются. На самом деле нет, это не марам-летунам хочется, чтобы вы занимались сексом. Это вам хочется заняться сексом, но вы не можете и страдаете. Лучше не производить у себя шизофрению. Если вы мирянин и вам есть с кем заняться сексом, идите и занимайтесь, заодно проявите заботу о другом живом существе. А если монах или неудачливый мирянин, то просто осознавайте, что вам хочется заниматься сексом, а вы не можете и страдаете. А то навыдумывают ерунды, бесы какие-то, питаются. (Интересно, если бесы питаются сексуальным желанием, то чем они какают? Может, это как-то можно использовать в практике?) Не нужны вы никому с вашими омрачениями. Единственное, что может подпитываться за их счёт — это ваше собственное эго-цепляние.


Цхултрим Тращи, возможно Вы правы. Не смотрел под таким углом, что это защита эго может быть, но все же тут есть кое-какие несостыковки.




> Пытаться понять, что это не ты и тебя не касается, в то время, когда это ты и тебя касается - шиза и есть))


Neroli, я не знаю, случались ли с Вами омрачения и были ли Вы подхвачены каким-то вредным желанием, но у меня такое бывало столько раз, что и не сосчитать. И я наблюдал, отслеживал, исследовал этот процесс. Так вот, я сам лично намеренно не вызывал у себя желание (ну к примеру, закурить сигарету, чтобы более конкретно было). Оно само появлялось. То есть, появляется мысль-желание закурить сигарету. Я понимаю, что это плохо и этого делать не надо и я стараюсь этого не делать. Дальше два варианта: либо победит это желание и я закурю или оно проиграет. Это зависит от силы желания, от обстоятельств и еще от 1000 и одной причины, которых я тут писать не буду. То есть, получается внутренняя борьба какая-то. Расщепление личности прям какое-то потому что одна моя часть хочет курить, а другая часть хочет бросить. По-моему это уже и есть какая-то шиза и я ее не придумываю, а лишь говорю то что наблюдаю. И это не только у меня такое, а у большинства людей на планете. Так что я не пытаюсь себе что-то внушить, я лишь говорю то что чувствую. 
   Можно говорить, что это не какие-то там существа, пытающиеся мной питаться, а просто омрачения, но они не являются мной в любом случае. Это не я. Это просто мысли. Но все же аналогия с существами здесь будет очень к месту. Ведь из чего состоят существа? Например, мы. Из мыслей, не так ли? Мы думаем про себя, что мы такие-то и такие-то, с такой-то историей и с такими-то качествами. Так вот, давайте представим себе человека, с зависимостью (так сказать, омрачения в квадрате, если не в кубе). Пусть будет с наркотической. У него постоянно в голове сидит желание что-то употребить. Оно руководит человеком. У него уже сформировалась скажем мыслеформа, что надо употреблять, с которой он слился. И вот задумывается, что хватит употреблять, что это разрушает его и пробует бросить. Но мыслеформа то никуда не делать, она хочет выжить, она хочет кайфа, ей наплевать на его организм. Она уже сформировалась. Чем вам не существо? Чем не аналогия с демонами? Просто в психиатрии говорят зависимость/навязчивые идеи, а в мистических/эзотерических учениях говорят бесы/летуны, но мне кажется это одно и тоже.

----------

Доня (26.12.2018), Фил (25.12.2018), Хотсан (25.12.2018)

----------


## Фил

Да! Да!
Причем если "бороться" с желанием закурить исключительно "силой воли", то победить можно (в этот раз), но это "желание/бес/демон" не исчезает, а как бы куда-то прячется и "копит силы и ждет нацелив в небо радар".
А вот если с ним не "бороться", а вообще игнорировать - тогда он исчезает как класс.

Т.е. борьба с чем-то, это "что-то" лишний раз утверждает! (иначе и бороться не с чем)

----------

Доня (26.12.2018), Шуньшунь (26.12.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Мне всётаки тяжело понять - меня нет\я есть (неважно),  но что есть какието сущности которые там присасываются или ещё чегото, являясь причиной наших желаний % ) 

Желания внутренни. Есть внутренние условия\тенденции\потенции\предрасположенности к ним - есть и эти желания. 
Причём не каждое желание, из того что в русском языке может быть названо "желание" - деструктивно.

----------


## Хотсан

> А вот если с ним не "бороться", а вообще игнорировать - тогда он исчезает как класс.


А вот у меня - не исчезает, если не бороться. И если бороться - отступает лишь ненадолго. 
В моём случае сработал метод - _увидеть_ невозможность получения реального удовлетворения от объекта. И _осознать_, что мизерное удовольствие от объекта (если оно вообще есть) прям-таки окружено мучительной неудовлетворенной страстью. Не знаю как это называется, аналитическое созерцание или самовнушение, но работает (пока что) лучше чем остальные испробованные способы избавления от вредных привычек. 
*Но это не о сексуальном влечении, разумеется. 




> Даже очень маленький:
> 1. Не надо заниматься деструкцией своего тела
> 2. Не надо заниматься деструкцией своей психики
> 
> А что плохо влияет на тело и психику уже за несколько тысяч лет стало известно.


Знать легко, а вот _понять_... Это как чудо )

----------

Доня (26.12.2018), Фил (25.12.2018), Шуньшунь (26.12.2018)

----------


## Альбина

> Вот эти представления о том, что что-то питается нами и что-то заставляет делать — это такая шизофрения, возникающая от того, что человек не может быть полностью открытым самому себе. Нам нужно сохранять позитивную картинку себя, иначе наше эго теряет опору, это очень страшное и мучительное ощущение. И для того, чтобы вернуть нашему эго опору, и чтобы оно чувствовало себя комфортно и приятно, мы выдумываем некие внешние силы, которым якобы до нас есть дело. И тогда нам представляется, что мы на самом деле белые и чистенькие будды, а весь этот секас и всё вот это вот нехорошее — это всё мары-летуны проклятые, которые нас заставляют и питаются. На самом деле нет, это не марам-летунам хочется, чтобы вы занимались сексом. Это вам хочется заняться сексом, но вы не можете и страдаете. Лучше не производить у себя шизофрению. Если вы мирянин и вам есть с кем заняться сексом, идите и занимайтесь, заодно проявите заботу о другом живом существе. А если монах или неудачливый мирянин, то просто осознавайте, что вам хочется заниматься сексом, а вы не можете и страдаете. А то навыдумывают ерунды, бесы какие-то, питаются. (Интересно, если бесы питаются сексуальным желанием, то чем они какают? Может, это как-то можно использовать в практике?) Не нужны вы никому с вашими омрачениями. Единственное, что может подпитываться за их счёт — это ваше собственное эго-цепляние.


Спасибо, Цхултримчик _()_просто супер( а то я как прочитала, что дескать, мы питаемся, так аж страшно от себя  стало... вот правда)
И , О! Слава богам современности_()_, поисковик на запрос "женщина питается энергией мужчины" выдает вот это...


[COLOR="#FFA500"]Большой всем привет, рада видеть всех невероятно! [ Вы самые умные в интернете!!/COLOR]

----------


## Евгений по

> Можно, если физиологию раскачивать, самостоятельно медитируя - часто в сессиях формальных практик именно физиологию раскачивают. 
> Причём используя рекомендации по методам для чисто умственной работы. А там, стоит лишь сместить акценты на физиологические эффекты.
> .


А можно на каком нибудь примере,как это может происходит?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А можно на каком нибудь примере,как это может происходит?


Напр. "барабаны" в голове, шумы,  давления, и прочие тяжёлые физиологические ощущения указывающие на дисбаланс.
Вообщем тремор, тревожность, нервозность, дистония ...
Асоциальность, замкнутость, всемнедовольство, раздражительность ...

Или проще пример: когда весь акцент на том, как сидеть, как куда какую ногу руку, куда смотреть, каким образом дышать ...... , а на умственное, на то что данным методом и тренируется, практически ноль акцента.

----------

Евгений по (25.12.2018)

----------


## Фил

> А вот у меня - не исчезает, если не бороться. И если бороться - отступает лишь ненадолго. 
> В моём случае сработал метод - _увидеть_ невозможность получения реального удовлетворения от объекта. И _осознать_, что мизерное удовольствие от объекта (если оно вообще есть) прям-таки окружено мучительной неудовлетворенной страстью. Не знаю как это называется, аналитическое созерцание или самовнушение, но работает (пока что) лучше чем остальные испробованные способы избавления от вредных привычек. 
> *Но это не о сексуальном влечении, разумеется. 
> 
> 
> 
> Знать легко, а вот _понять_... Это как чудо )


Так очень просто.
Очутились Вы в каком то месте и Вам предлагают занюхнуть дорожку кокса в знак особого расположения!
А Вы хватаетесь за голову и с криками "фу какая гадость!!!" убегаете за горизонт. Те думают что Вы придурок.
А Вы избавляетесь от зависимости не начиная  :Smilie: 
Профит!


PS потом конечно может будете сидеть, горевать "ой дурак! Отказался! И правда придурок!" но! Дело сделано  :Smilie:  фарш не провернешь назад  :Smilie:

----------

Хотсан (25.12.2018), Шуньшунь (26.12.2018)

----------


## Фил

PS по поводу "не исчезает": может я о том же и говорю, только не теми словами.

----------

Хотсан (25.12.2018)

----------


## Neroli

> Neroli, я не знаю, случались ли с Вами омрачения и были ли Вы подхвачены каким-то вредным желанием, но у меня такое бывало столько раз, что и не сосчитать. И я наблюдал, отслеживал, исследовал этот процесс. Так вот, я сам лично намеренно не вызывал у себя желание (ну к примеру, закурить сигарету, чтобы более конкретно было). Оно само появлялось. То есть, появляется мысль-желание закурить сигарету. Я понимаю, что это плохо и этого делать не надо и я стараюсь этого не делать. Дальше два варианта: либо победит это желание и я закурю или оно проиграет. Это зависит от силы желания, от обстоятельств и еще от 1000 и одной причины, которых я тут писать не буду. То есть, получается внутренняя борьба какая-то. Расщепление личности прям какое-то потому что одна моя часть хочет курить, а другая часть хочет бросить. По-моему это уже и есть какая-то шиза и я ее не придумываю, а лишь говорю то что наблюдаю. И это не только у меня такое, а у большинства людей на планете. Так что я не пытаюсь себе что-то внушить, я лишь говорю то что чувствую. Можно говорить, что это не какие-то там существа, пытающиеся мной питаться, а просто омрачения, но они не являются мной в любом случае. Это не я. Это просто мысли. Но все же аналогия с существами здесь будет очень к месту. Ведь из чего состоят существа? Например, мы. Из мыслей, не так ли? Мы думаем про себя, что мы такие-то и такие-то, с такой-то историей и с такими-то качествами. Так вот, давайте представим себе человека, с зависимостью (так сказать, омрачения в квадрате, если не в кубе). Пусть будет с наркотической. У него постоянно в голове сидит желание что-то употребить. Оно руководит человеком. У него уже сформировалась скажем мыслеформа, что надо употреблять, с которой он слился. И вот задумывается, что хватит употреблять, что это разрушает его и пробует бросить. Но мыслеформа то никуда не делать, она хочет выжить, она хочет кайфа, ей наплевать на его организм. Она уже сформировалась. Чем вам не существо? Чем не аналогия с демонами? Просто в психиатрии говорят зависимость/навязчивые идеи, а в мистических/эзотерических учениях говорят бесы/летуны, но мне кажется это одно и тоже.


Я какое-то время тому назад, считала, что нет ни меня, ни проблем. Очень удобно. Так можно очень долго существовать, но проблемы начали решаться, когда я пришла к выводу, что я все-таки есть, как есть и проблемы.
Любое безобразие, происходящее в вашей голове можно игнорировать (в надежде что оно постороннее и если на него не смотреть, оно свалит), а можно возглавить. Даже сексуальность можно облагородить.





> (ну к примеру, закурить сигарету, чтобы более конкретно было).


А зависимость кто сформировал? Сама собой? Самую первую сигарету тоже демон в зубы засунул?

----------

Антончик (26.12.2018), Владимир Николаевич (25.12.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2018)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Я какое-то время тому назад, считала, что нет ни меня, ни проблем. Очень удобно. Так можно очень долго существовать, но проблемы начали решаться, когда я пришла к выводу, что я все-таки есть, как есть и проблемы.
> Любое безобразие, происходящее в вашей голове можно игнорировать (в надежде что оно постороннее и если на него не смотреть, оно свалит), а можно возглавить. Даже сексуальность можно облагородить.


Вы меня скорее всего не поняли. Я не говорил, что надо себе внушать что-то. Я не говорил, что надо не смотреть куда-то. Каждый сам должен решать на что ему смотреть, а на что нет. Я говорил лишь о том, чтобы исследовать этот процесс и увидеть как это все происходит со стороны. Это можно сделать. А вот "возглавить безобразие" как Вы говорите, я вот смутно себе это представляю если честно))) Безобразие оно само по себе, на то оно и безобразие. Можно сколько угодно стараться возглавить свои омрачения, взять верх над ними, подчинить их себе, но это тоже самое, что писать вилами по воде. Кроме нервного срыва и еще большего усиления этих самых безобразий вряд ли что-то получится, это любой хороший психолог/психиатр скажет.




> А зависимость кто сформировал? Сама собой? Самую первую сигарету тоже демон в зубы засунул?


Причины из-за которых человек закуривает самую первую сигарету может быть чуть больше чем дофига. А зависимость формируется уже впоследствии, то есть этот демон уже формируется после закуривания сигареты, и не первой, и даже не второй. Это постепенный и очень незаметный для самого человека процесс.

----------

Доня (26.12.2018), Фил (26.12.2018)

----------


## Neroli

> Вы меня скорее всего не поняли. Я не говорил, что надо себе внушать что-то. Я не говорил, что надо не смотреть куда-то. Каждый сам должен решать на что ему смотреть, а на что нет. Я говорил лишь о том, чтобы исследовать этот процесс и увидеть как это все происходит со стороны. Это можно сделать. А вот "возглавить безобразие" как Вы говорите, я вот смутно себе это представляю если честно))) Безобразие оно само по себе, на то оно и безобразие. Можно сколько угодно стараться возглавить свои омрачения, взять верх над ними, подчинить их себе, но это тоже самое, что писать вилами по воде. Кроме нервного срыва и еще большего усиления этих самых безобразий вряд ли что-то получится, это любой хороший психолог/психиатр скажет.


Я не говорила, что "безобразие" - это омрачения. Не зря ж про сексуальность написала. В теме ищут противоядие от этого кошмара, помогаю как могу))
Но ведь, потребность в сексе (как и в еде) просто обстоятельство вашего рождения, кармический результат. Как и зависимость от никотина - результат ваших предыдущих действий. 
Это не значит что теперь можно пуститься во все тяжкие, но с обстоятельствами можно и нужно работать. Курить во время медитации нельзя, а вот медитировать во время курения можно.

----------


## Фил

> Я не говорила, что "безобразие" - это омрачения. Не зря ж про сексуальность написала. В теме ищут противоядие от этого кошмара, помогаю как могу))
> Но ведь, потребность в сексе (как и в еде) просто обстоятельство вашего рождения, кармический результат. Как и зависимость от никотина - результат ваших предыдущих действий. 
> Это не значит что теперь можно пуститься во все тяжкие, но с обстоятельствами можно и нужно работать. Курить во время медитации нельзя, а вот медитировать во время курения можно.


Потребность в сексе не такая как в еде!
Без еды умереть можно!

----------


## Neroli

> Потребность в сексе не такая как в еде!
> Без еды умереть можно!


У кого как))

----------


## Фил

> У кого как))


Вы пошутили  :Smilie:

----------


## Дяус

> Но ведь, потребность в сексе (как и в еде) просто обстоятельство вашего рождения, кармический результат.


Нет никакой потребности в сексе. Это социальный стереотип, навязанный омраченными созданиями. Как недавно был похожий разговор - влияет ли семья как привязанность на духовную практику. Конечно же влияет, в худшую сторону.
То же самое плотские привязанности - всегда влияют в худшую сторону. 

Все попытки оправдать - от нежелания отказаться от привязанности.

Хотя у женщин не берусь судить. Вечно какие-то гормональные проблемы там - потемки одним словом.

----------

Фил (26.12.2018)

----------


## Шенпен

> У кого как))


Еда и Секс - друзья с пелёнок
Два беса в чувственном уме
Кто я без вас? - Пустой бочёнок.
Чем жить прикажете вы мне?

Когда мне грусно и сурово
В еде я нахожу приют
Её пленительные вкусы
Мне вдохновенье придают

А секс -проказливый мальчишка
Всё ускользает от меня
Его ловлю я понапрасну
Средь ночи, и средь бела дня..

Что делать мне,как быть мне с вами?
Когда и секса нет нигде,
Когда еду всю своровали
Ах да..не умереть ли мне?

----------

Neroli (26.12.2018), Доня (26.12.2018), Шуньшунь (26.12.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Нет никакой потребности в сексе.


Это потребность биологическая (видовая), но не физическая (конкретного человека).
Иначе бы существование целибата (монахи и др) было бы в принципе невозможно.
Невозможен же обет праноедения  :Smilie:

----------


## Дяус

> Это потребность биологическая (видовая), но не физическая (конкретного человека).
> Иначе бы существование целибата (монахи и др) было бы в принципе невозможно.
> Невозможен же обет праноедения


Видовая для размножения, не для утоления жажды чувственного наслаждения, а то человек какой-то совсем уникальный вид, которому "спариваться" необходимо два раза в день, как он считает, а всем остальным видам на земле раз в год. 

Целибат - это как раз правильная концепция, но слабодушие некоторых, либо же скажем прямо 99% так называемых священнослужителей, не позволяет им реализовать эту концепцию на практике.

----------


## Anthony

А чего стоит такая практика, если она возможна только в причудливой позе и чтобы никто не мешал своими сексами и алкотой?

----------


## Доня

> Причины из-за которых человек закуривает самую первую сигарету может быть чуть больше чем дофига. А зависимость формируется уже впоследствии, то есть этот демон уже формируется после закуривания сигареты, и не первой, и даже не второй. Это постепенный и очень незаметный для самого человека процесс.


Вот уж соглашусь с вами! И бросила я тогда, когда поняла, что каждая выкуренная мной сигарета питает это мыслесущество, сформированное за более десятка лет курения. Как только я осознала, все о чем вы написали, курить отпала охота с корнем. Ощущение было, будто некий мыльный пузырь, который казался раньше бесом, сдулся на раз два три!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.12.2018), Фил (26.12.2018), Хотсан (26.12.2018), Шуньшунь (26.12.2018)

----------


## Дяус

> А чего стоит такая практика, если она возможна только в причудливой позе и чтобы никто не мешал своими сексами и алкотой?


Потому она и практика, что имеет свои правила и методики. А омраченные существа кипят и варятся в общем котле сансары, где им никто не мешает предаваться омрачениям.

----------


## Anthony

> Потому она и практика, что имеет свои правила и методики.


Так ведь можно правильно и методично искать точку G. Тут и бодхичитта, и осознанность. И главное - все искренне и от души, не мучая себя болью в коленях и спине.

----------


## Дяус

Буддизм не запрещает секс, буддизм запрещает предаваться чувственным наслаждениям. Даже не запрещает, а рекомендует просто, ведь спасение утопающих дело рук самих утопающих.

Как можно успокоить гладь воды разума, если страсти и привязанности вздымают волны?

----------


## Фил

> Так ведь можно правильно и методично искать точку G. Тут и бодхичитта, и осознанность. И главное - все искренне и от души, не мучая себя болью в коленях и спине.


Целибат это не мучение.

----------


## Anthony

> Целибат это не мучение.


Но и поза лотоса - не целибат

----------


## Фил

> Но и поза лотоса - не целибат


А поза лотоса то при чем?
Я чего то пропустил переход....

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Вот уж соглашусь с вами! И бросила я тогда, когда поняла, что каждая выкуренная мной сигарета питает это мыслесущество, сформированное за более десятка лет курения. Как только я осознала, все о чем вы написали, курить отпала охота с корнем. Ощущение было, будто некий мыльный пузырь, который казался раньше бесом, сдулся на раз два три!


А у меня другая беда, я вроде как осознаю, но ничего не могу поделать

----------


## Neroli

> Нет никакой потребности в сексе. Это социальный стереотип, навязанный омраченными созданиями. Как недавно был похожий разговор - влияет ли семья как привязанность на духовную практику. Конечно же влияет, в худшую сторону.
> То же самое плотские привязанности - всегда влияют в худшую сторону. 
> 
> Все попытки оправдать - от нежелания отказаться от привязанности.
> 
> Хотя у женщин не берусь судить. Вечно какие-то гормональные проблемы там - потемки одним словом.


Мой учитель Намкай Норбу имел жену и судя по тому, что есть дети, занимался сексом. Многие считают его просветленным. А он даже от такой простой привязанности не захотел отказаться. Так получается?

А вообще либидо, как и доходы у всех разные. У мужчин тоже гормоны есть. Но у мудрого человека и секс будет благородным, а у дурака и воздержание в такого демона может вырасти, что и правда "лучше бы пил и курил".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.12.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (26.12.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2018)

----------


## Дяус

> Мой учитель Намкай Норбу имел жену и судя по тому, что есть дети, занимался сексом. Многие считают его просветленным. А он даже от такой простой привязанности не захотел отказаться. Так получается?


Многие считают - это как? Единогласно постановили что вроде бы да?

Если он просветленный и в состоянии не предаваться омрачениям живя мирской жизнью - вопросов нет. 
Но я лично не верю в такие истории, и что он смог стать просветленным в таких условиях тоже не верю.

Либо человек в силах не поддаваться соблазнам морально даже поддаваясь им физически (но вопрос тогда - зачем оно ему нужно?), либо эти соблазны просто нужно устранить совсем, по логике ничего сложного.

Если вы пытаетесь с этими соблазнами, которые вам дороги, куда-то двигаться по пути Дхармы - это как бежать стометровку с гирей на ноге.

----------

Доня (27.12.2018)

----------


## Фил

Смотря какая "мирская жизнь" и что под этим понимать. Мне например книгу почитать некогда. Нет, мне даже музыку послушать некогда. Куда еще практику впихнуть?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Смотря какая "мирская жизнь" и что под этим понимать. Мне например книгу почитать некогда. Нет, мне даже музыку послушать некогда. Куда еще практику впихнуть?


ВО, наконец-то кто-то близко))) Придется все обращать в практику. Минимум, следить за умом, что он думает, и за действиями. Это еще какая практика.


А чтоб книги читать, надо учиться планировать время. Дождь, град, скандал, мой книжный час никто не отнимет) Иногда я ухожу читать в машину

----------

Фил (26.12.2018)

----------


## Дяус

> Придется все обращать в практику. Минимум, следить за умом, что он думает, и за действиями. Это еще какая практика.


Вы же понимаете что это ситуативная попытка выйти из положения, исходя из реалий западного образа жизни большого города. Где-то что-то облегчит, прояснит, но достичь высокой планки - нет.

----------

Доня (27.12.2018), Фил (26.12.2018)

----------


## Хотсан

> Тут и бодхичитта, и осознанность. И главное - все искренне и от души, не мучая себя болью в коленях и спине.


Получается, что бодхичитта это секс-упайа, для мирян. В групповухе бохичитты кратно больше а значит заслуги порно-актрис неизмеримы!

----------

Шуньшунь (27.12.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Вы же понимаете что это ситуативная попытка выйти из положения, исходя из реалий западного образа жизни большого города. Где-то что-то облегчит, прояснит, но достичь высокой планки - нет.


Конечно.

----------


## Доня

> А у меня другая беда, я вроде как осознаю, но ничего не могу поделать


Это происходило в течение почти 5 лет, вплоть до такого, что я выходила покурить, не игнорируя своего желания и каждую затяжку пыталась, если можно так выразиться, осознать, и понять на кой мне это нужно сейчас. Потом, после долгих мытарств, пришел наконец таки ответ: мне это на хрен не нужно, и вообще все это бессмысленно. Тогда в тот момент я осознала, что имею зависимость, которая сильней меня. Именно тогда я сформулировала четко факт: я хочу, но не могу бросить курить. До этого не было осознания своей зависимости. Ну а потом дело времени, этот инсайт сделал свое дело. Так что, чтобы у вас не было, главное, чтобы одно ваше желание вытеснило другое, а осознанность поможет нивелировать страсти христовы....

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.12.2018), Фил (27.12.2018), Хотсан (27.12.2018), Шуньшунь (27.12.2018)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Это происходило в течение почти 5 лет, вплоть до такого, что я выходила покурить, не игнорируя своего желания и каждую затяжку пыталась, если можно так выразиться, осознать, и понять на кой мне это нужно сейчас. Потом, после долгих мытарств, пришел наконец таки ответ: мне это на хрен не нужно, и вообще все это бессмысленно. Тогда в тот момент я осознала, что имею зависимость, которая сильней меня. Именно тогда я сформулировала четко факт: я хочу, но не могу бросить курить. До этого не было осознания своей зависимости. Ну а потом дело времени, этот инсайт сделал свое дело. Так что, чтобы у вас не было, главное, чтобы одно ваше желание вытеснило другое, а осознанность поможет нивелировать страсти христовы....



На все 100% согласен.

----------

Доня (27.12.2018), Фил (27.12.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Получается, что бодхичитта это секс-упайа, для мирян. В групповухе бохичитты кратно больше а значит заслуги порно-актрис неизмеримы!


В теории - да.

----------


## Neroli

> Если вы пытаетесь с этими соблазнами, которые вам дороги, куда-то двигаться по пути Дхармы - это как бежать стометровку с гирей на ноге.


Среди тех кто якобы без гири бегает, просветленных то особо не видать.

А на это предложение



> а у дурака и воздержание в такого демона может вырасти, что и правда "лучше бы пил и курил".


у вас нет возражений?

----------


## Фил

> А на это предложение
> *а у дурака и воздержание в такого демона может вырасти, что и правда "лучше бы пил и курил".*
> у вас нет возражений?


Дураку от того что он будет пить и курить лучше не станет.
Дураку всегда плохо будет.

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Дураку от того что он будет пить и курить лучше не станет.
> Дураку всегда плохо будет.


Почему вы так уверены?  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вы же понимаете что это ситуативная попытка выйти из положения, исходя из реалий западного образа жизни большого города. Где-то что-то облегчит, прояснит, но достичь высокой планки - нет.


Нет, если Вы будете смотреть на все надмирским взглядом и стараться построить нужные причинно следственные связи. 

Я в принципе на все, происходящее со мной, смотрю как на вереницу событий, стараясь не вовлекаться. Неважно, что происходит и где, это просто набор определенных действий и восприятия. В городе я, или одна оденешенька в тихом месте без людей. 

Мы формируем свою реальность в большой степени. Когда я поняла, что могу ее формировать через восприятие, отпали многие помехи. Если не в силах что-то изменить, просто анализирую или наблюдаю. Не уверена, что если я буду абсолютно свободна, я буду практиковать больше.

Стараюсь постоянно развить правильное восприятие и помочь как можно большему количеству людей развить их таланты или потенциал.

----------


## Фил

> Почему вы так уверены?


А как может стать кому-то лучше от того, что он будет пить и курить?
Это вредно для здоровья однозначно.
И что будет лучше если "дурак" начнет пить и курить?
Будет дурак + плохое здоровье.

----------


## Дяус

> Среди тех кто якобы без гири бегает, просветленных то особо не видать.
> 
> А на это предложение
> 
> у вас нет возражений?


"Воздержание" - это когда через силу скрипя зубами. Другое дело нет потребности.

----------


## Дяус

> Не уверена, что если я буду абсолютно свободна, я буду практиковать больше.


Если из вашего графика вычеркнуть детский сад, школу, деловые встречи, корпоративы, дни рождения, шопинг, интернет, ремонт квартиры, кредиты, время чтобы подумать об этом всем - вы не будете практиковать больше?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Если из вашего графика вычеркнуть детский сад, школу, деловые встречи, корпоративы, дни рождения, шопинг, интернет, ремонт квартиры, кредиты, время чтобы подумать об этом всем - вы не будете практиковать больше?


Я вычеркнула все, что могла. Садик и школа отпали сами уже. Работу выбрала такую, что работаю когда, с кем и как хочу. Ремонты все давно сделаны, кредиты никогда не брала принципиально. Тусовки избегаю.

А что не могла, поставила себе, как задачу в практике.

Понимаете, мне неинтересно уже практиковать формально. И сидеть ради того, чтобы сидеть. Все, что надо, делаю по ходу. Пусть немного, зато качественно. Следить за тем, что происходит в твоем уме можно буквально везде. Даже во время корпоратива. Более того, это вообще шикарная тренировка) Но я отсекла от себя почти все, что мне неинтересно и неполезно

----------


## Дяус

> Я вычеркнула все, что могла. Садик и школа отпали сами уже. Работу выбрала такую, что работаю когда, с кем и как хочу. Ремонты все давно сделаны, кредиты никогда не брала принципиально. Тусовки избегаю.
> 
> А что не могла, поставила себе, как задачу в практике.
> 
> Понимаете, мне неинтересно уже практиковать формально. И сидеть ради того, чтобы сидеть. Все, что надо, делаю по ходу. Пусть немного, зато качественно. Следить за тем, что происходит в твоем уме можно буквально везде. Даже во время корпоратива. Более того, это вообще шикарная тренировка) Но я отсекла от себя почти все, что мне неинтересно и неполезно


Ну придраться как говориться не к чему. Если получается совместить, то идеальный вариант.

----------


## Udi

> Лучшее противоядие от сексуальной привязанности это секс.


Ага, а от алкоголизма - водка, от табакокурения - сигарета, и т.д. Потакать своим желаниям - очень по-буддистски:





> [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, есть эти трое, которые, если не отбросят [своих пороков], направляются в состояние страданий, направляются в ад. Кто эти трое? (1) Тот, кто не ведёт целомудренной жизни, но заявляет о том, что ведёт целомудренную жизнь. (2) Тот, кто клевещет [на того], кто ведёт чистую целомудренную жизнь, беспочвенно обвиняя его в не-целомудренности. (3) *Тот, кто придерживается такой доктрины и такого воззрения как это: «Нет изъяна в чувственных удовольствиях», и затем пускается в потакание чувственным удовольствиям».* Таковы эти трое, которые, если не отбросят [своих пороков], направляются в состояние страданий, направляются в ад».

----------

Антарадхана (03.01.2019)

----------


## Алексей Л

Вы не правы, воздержание это легко, говорю как лично практикующий воздержание много месяцев. 

А скрипеть зубами не надо, как только вы поймете Кто руководит вами, эти различные рептилоиды, суккубы и лявры с одной только целью- высосать из вас все соки (энергию) и зная все плюсы воздержания, вы сами побежите воздерживаться. 

Братишки, пополняйте ряды сильных духом мужчин уставших от распущенных современных баб  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вы не правы, воздержание это легко, говорю как лично практикующий воздержание много месяцев. 
> 
> А скрипеть зубами не надо, как только вы поймете Кто руководит вами, эти различные рептилоиды, суккубы и лявры с одной только целью- высосать из вас все соки (энергию) и зная все плюсы воздержания, вы сами побежите воздерживаться. 
> 
> Братишки, пополняйте ряды сильных духом мужчин уставших от распущенных современных баб


Если бы я встретил рептилоида, которому были бы нужны мои соки, я бы с радостью поделился. Сострадательнее нужно быть. А вступать в ваши ряды импотентов как-то неохота, честно говоря.




> Ага, а от алкоголизма - водка, от табакокурения - сигарета, и т.д. Потакать своим желаниям - очень по-буддистски:


Почему никто не предлагает перестать мыться, например, или перестать спать лёжа? Это ведь не по-буддистски, потакать желаниям. Вы и так потакаете своим желаниям. От того, что вы исключите одно из ваших нормальных природных желаний, вы не станете архатом или буддой. Отказаться сразу от всего — в том числе, от денег, от ужина, от красивой одежды и предметов обихода сверх минимально необходимых, став монахом — это по-буддийски. Но почему-то на форуме нет тем, где предлагают ограничить гардероб двумя рубашками или питаться один раз в день. Возможно, это от какой-то нездоровой зацикленности именно на сексе. И для того, чтобы избавиться от этой нездоровой зацикленности, действительно лучше найти себе сексуального партнёра и успокоиться. Секс — это обычная социальная активность, такая же как питание или послеобеденный сон. Да, у некоторых людей бывают отклонения и они становятся обжорами или патологическими лентяями, но большинство людей едят и отдыхают в меру. И точно так же можно спокойно заниматься сексом со своим партнёром и никакого особого вреда в этом нет.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.01.2019), Росиник (04.01.2019), Фил (04.01.2019)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Если бы я встретил рептилоида, которому были бы нужны мои соки, я бы с радостью поделился. Сострадательнее нужно быть. А вступать в ваши ряды импотентов как-то неохота, честно говоря.


Тогда перестаньте заниматься тантрой, или кем вы себя называете ньингма. Потому что все тибетские монахи практикуют воздержание. Тибетский буддист это прежде всего йог и йогом его делает образ жизни. Нам только на 3 году практики махамудры Кармапа назвал нас "будущими" йогами и объяснил что значит быть йогом.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тогда перестаньте заниматься тантрой, или кем вы себя называете ньингма. Потому что все тибетские монахи практикуют воздержание. Тибетский буддист это прежде всего йог и йогом его делает образ жизни. Нам только на 3 году практики махамудры Кармапа назвал нас "будущими" йогами и объяснил что значит быть йогом.


Не указывайте мне, что и как мне практиковать, для этого у меня есть учитель. И так как ни вы, ни я не монахи, нам с вами не положено обсуждать монашескую Винаю. Для мирян запрета на сексуальную активность нет.

----------

Игорь Ю (04.01.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Потакать своим желаниям - очень по-буддистски:


Существо не ставшее Арйей, по любому когда нибудь переродится в аду. Даже если сейчас есть или в одной из жизней было аскетом целибатником.
Мужчины и женщины ставшие Арйами уже никогда не переродятся в аду. Даже ведущие жизнь  мирян семьянинов.
Почему так ? обдумайте 

(п.с. Магхаван имея нескольких жён достиг первенства среди Богов. И являясь Арйей уже никогда не переродится в аду, даже и сейчас имея нескольких жён, одной из которых помог подняться из животного мира к божественному состоянию благодаря Любви к ней)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Не указывайте мне, что и как мне практиковать, для этого у меня есть учитель. И так как ни вы, ни я не монахи, нам с вами не положено обсуждать монашескую Винаю. Для мирян запрета на сексуальную активность нет.


Вы же сами написали что не хотите вступать в ряды импотентов, именно так вы обозвали всех кто практикует воздержание включая всех буддистских лам.

----------


## Росиник

> Вы не правы, воздержание это легко, говорю как лично практикующий воздержание много месяцев. 
> 
> Братишки, пополняйте ряды сильных духом мужчин уставших от распущенных современных баб


 Так у тебя на полшестого?)
Так бы сразу и сказал! ))

Может ты ещё и женоненавистник? И секс для тебя - это что-то грязное?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Так у тебя на полшестого?)
> Так бы сразу и сказал! ))
> 
> Может ты ещё и женоненавистник? И секс для тебя - это что-то грязное?


Придет время и сам будешь воздерживаться, не забывай что высмеивая меня ты высмеиваешь всех будд монахов

----------


## Росиник

> Придет время и сам будешь воздерживаться,


Всему свое время. Будет время - и меня не будет.




> забывай что высмеивая меня ты высмеиваешь всех будд монахов


Ты бредишь. Извини.
Если ты принял монашеские обеты - то это другое дело. А пока твое кредо похоже на патологию.

----------


## Росиник



----------


## Алексей Л

> Ты бредишь. Извини.
> Если ты принял монашеские обеты - то это другое дело. А пока твое кредо похоже на патологию.


В чем бред, я пишу для тех кто спрашивал о противоядиях. Многие воздерживаются без всяких обетов, я воздерживаюсь потому (в том числе) что так сказал наш Гуру

----------


## Росиник

> Многие воздерживаются без всяких обетов, я воздерживаюсь потому (в том числе) что так сказал наш Гуру


Если ты придерживаешься возрения Дзогчен, то для тебя всё должно быть махасукха. 
Про воздержание говорится в материнских тантрах, есть такой обет  - но и то на стадии направления цалунгов, там говорится про удержание семени.  В повседневности это ни к чему. И уж тем более секс, как проявление любви, это не грех, как тут заявлено в теме. Отвернуться от женщины - вот грех. Грех, помрачение - это привязанность. Например, можно любить вкусную пищу, но не кидаться в чревоугодие, и уж тем более это не повод зашить себе рот.

----------

Игорь Ю (04.01.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вспомнилось почемуто, о Достопочтенном Удайине.
(здесь немного о нём есть: https://webshus.ru/20192)
Вот при всех этих историях и инцидентах, вот он - Бхикшу.  Нищий ушедший от мира.
А не миряне, имеющие квартиры, имущество, ходящие на работу или сидящие на шее у родных и т.д. .... даже хоть и соблюдающие целибат.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Если ты придерживаешься возрения Дзогчен, то для тебя всё должно быть махасукха. 
> Про воздержание говорится в материнских тантрах, есть такой обет  - но и то на стадии направления цалунгов, там говорится про удержание семени.  В повседневности это ни к чему. И уж тем более секс, как проявление любви, это не грех, как тут заявлено в теме. Отвернуться от женщины - вот грех. Грех, помрачение - это привязанность. Например, можно любить вкусную пищу, но не кидаться в чревоугодие, и уж тем более это не повод зашить себе рот.


Что вы знаете о дзогчене, что? Я уже сказал выше что все тибетские монахи практикуют воздержание

----------


## Alex

Тёзка, вам сколько лет? Просто интересно.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Тёзка, вам сколько лет? Просто интересно.


45 исполнилось

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вы же сами написали что не хотите вступать в ряды импотентов, именно так вы обозвали всех кто практикует воздержание включая всех буддистских лам.


Нет, я так назвал только «сильных духом братишек, уставших от распущенных современных баб». Такая усталость, по-моему, указывает на половое бессилие.

У тибетских лам, в отличие от вас, есть самаи, требующие почтительно относиться к женщинам.




> Что вы знаете о дзогчене, что? Я уже сказал выше что все тибетские монахи практикуют воздержание


Только вот не все практики дзогчена — монахи.

----------


## Shus

> .....Потому что все тибетские монахи практикуют воздержание....


Вот что пишет пишет один из самых авторитетных историков "доисходного" тибетского сообщества:
"....Среди монахов в Тибете, и особенно среди дабдо, гомосексуализм имеет статус подобный добрачным сексуальным отношениям в нашей культуре: это греховно, но широко распространено. А вот в среде мирского населения Тибета он имеет чрезвычайно уничижительное клеймо и практически не встречается."

https://webshus.ru/19399

И эта особенность закрытых мужских сообществ никуда не делась до сих пор. 
И не только в Тибете.

----------

Anthony (05.01.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2019)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Нет, я так назвал только «сильных духом братишек, уставших от распущенных современных баб». Такая усталость, по-моему, указывает на половое бессилие.


И чо, зачем свои болячки на других проецировать? 
Импотенты не воздерживаются, им не от чего  :Big Grin: 




> У тибетских лам, в отличие от вас, есть самаи, требующие почтительно относиться к женщинам.


Откуда вы знаете есть у меня самаи или нет, вы как всегда ничего не знаете, ни про самаи ни про женщин похоже

----------


## Алексей Л

> https://webshus.ru/19399
> 
> И эта особенность закрытых мужских сообществ никуда не делась до сих пор. 
> И не только в Тибете.


Мне о таких монахах ничего не известно, одно дело обеты а другое слабость

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Импотенты не воздерживаются, им не от чего


У импотентов пропадают не сексуальные желания, а только возможности, и для них может быть весьма привлекательно во весь голос призывать остальных к воздержанию, чтобы почувствовать себя лучше.




> Откуда вы знаете есть у меня самаи или нет, вы как всегда ничего не знаете, ни про самаи ни про женщин похоже


Если у вас есть самаи, то пожалуйста, высказывайтесь о женщинах уважительно и не называйте их «распущенными бабами».

----------

Росиник (04.01.2019)

----------


## Алексей Л

> У импотентов пропадают не сексуальные желания, а только возможности, и для них может быть весьма привлекательно во весь голос призывать остальных к воздержанию, чтобы почувствовать себя лучше.


Думайте что хотите, я уже все сказал, вижу для вас это больной вопрос




> Если у вас есть самаи, то пожалуйста, высказывайтесь о женщинах уважительно и не называйте их «распущенными бабами». А если вы вдруг монах, то не навязывайте мирянам монашеские правила.


Это был ответ на тему топика про противоядия, монахи они или нет вам какая печаль, где написано что не монаху запрещено воздержание
а уважительному отношению вам не помешало бы научиться самому

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это был ответ на тему топика про противоядия, монахи они или нет вам какая печаль, где написано что не монаху запрещено воздержание


Вопрос кмк., скорее, что это даст мирянину, кроме дополнительных проблем и озабоченности.
(в том числе и проблем со здоровьем (как физическим так и психическим), эгоизмом, одиночеством,  .... )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2019)

----------


## Shus

> Мне о таких монахах ничего не известно..


Ну так это в корне меняет дело.))




> ...одно дело обеты а другое слабость


Они считают, что не нарушают. "Трое врат" остаются в неприкосновенности. 
Там техника совокупления другая. Ничего анального или орального.

----------


## Фил

> Вопрос кмк., скорее, что это даст мирянину, кроме дополнительных проблем и озабоченности.
> (в том числе и проблем со здоровьем (как физическим так и психическим), эгоизмом, одиночеством,  .... )


В каком то случае это как раз наоборот много может чего дать и убрать кучу психических проблем.

----------

Доня (04.01.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2019)

----------


## Фил

Вы как то тоже драматизируете воздержание. Яйца не посинеют и не отвалятся. Такое ощущение только первые 2 недели, а потом все приходит в равновесие.
А плюс от этого тот, что будет секс завтра или не будет - это перестает быть каким то жизнеобразующим фактором.

----------

Udi (06.01.2019), Антарадхана (04.01.2019), Шварц (05.01.2019), Шуньшунь (04.01.2019)

----------


## Антарадхана

Секс для мирян не воспрещается, но осознанное воздержание от секса - великое благо, даже если это всего лишь воздержание в течении одного дня упосатхи. Если человек воздерживается более длительное время - то это достойно всяческой похвалы. Не понятно из-за чего такие страсти.

----------

Udi (06.01.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2019), Шварц (05.01.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Секс для мирян не воспрещается, но осознанное воздержание от секса - великое благо, даже если это всего лишь воздержание в течении одного дня упосатхи. Если человек воздерживается более длительное время - то это достойно всяческой похвалы. Не понятно из-за чего такие страсти.


Благо от обета, само по себе воздержание для мирян в плане блага - нейтрально.

Но вот то, что заставляет мирян воздерживаться от секса и при этом не принимать обеты, не менять свой жизненный статус - вот это часто довольно глубокие психологические проблемы, которые загоняются в потаённые уголки психики и усугубляются, вместо того чтоб их решать и их прорабатывать.
А потом когдато вылазят, во всей силе и красе.

----------

Alex (04.01.2019), Алексей Л (05.01.2019), Доня (04.01.2019), Росиник (05.01.2019)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Не понятно из-за чего такие страсти.


Все предельно понятно. Одни по тем или иным причинам не могут заниматься сексом (обет дали/не с кем/не получается/и т.д) и твердят, что не надо заниматься сексом никому, а другие хотят и скорее всего активно занимаются сексом и для них перестать заниматься сексом смерти подобно да и вообще не видят в этом смысла и они твердят, что секс это хорошо, а воздержание плохо. Каждая лягушка хвалит свое болото.

----------

Доня (04.01.2019)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Благо от обета, само по себе воздержание для мирян в плане блага - нейтрально.


Что вы понимаете под обетом, ритуальное действие? Допустим человек понимает, что секс - это потакание чувственной жажде и воздерживается от секса на упосатху, или в течении определенного времени: неделю, месяц, год, или перманентно, в любом случае, осознанное воздержание от секса даже на один день - благо, так как является тренировкой в противодействии жажде.




> Но вот то, что заставляет мирян воздерживаться от секса и при этом не принимать обеты, не менять свой жизненный статус - вот это часто довольно глубокие психологические проблемы, которые загоняются в потаённые уголки психики и усугубляются, вместо того чтоб их решать.


Вы психолог, психиатр? Сможете обосновать?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Сможете обосновать?


Жизнь обоснует.
И обосновывает, примеры можно наблюдать.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Все предельно понятно. Одни по тем или иным причинам не могут заниматься сексом (обет дали/не с кем/не получается/и т.д) и твердят, что не надо заниматься сексом никому, а другие хотят и скорее всего активно занимаются сексом и для них перестать заниматься сексом смерти подобно да и вообще не видят в этом смысла и они твердят, что секс это хорошо, а воздержание плохо. Каждая лягушка хвалит свое болото.


Кстати, насчет болота, именно с трясиной Будда и сравнивал чувственные удовольствия. Даже буддист мирянин, должен понимать, что чувственная жажда ведет к следующему существованию, и понимать, что воздержание - великое благо, даже если сам на это не способен.




> АН 8.56 Бхая сутта: Опасность
> 
> [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, (1) «опасность» – это обозначение чувственных удовольствий. (2) «Страдание»... (3) «Недуг»... (4) «Нарыв»... (5) «[Отравленный] дротик»... (6) «Узел»... (7) «Болото»... (8) «Утроба» – это обозначение чувственных удовольствий.
> 
> И почему, монахи, «опасность» – это обозначение чувственных удовольствий? Человек возбуждён чувственной страстью, скован желанием и страстью, не освобождён от опасности, присущей этой жизни, или от опасности, присущей будущим жизням. Вот почему «опасность» – это обозначение чувственных удовольствий.
> 
> И почему «страдание»... 
> И почему «недуг»... 
> И почему «нарыв»... 
> ...

----------

Алексей Л (05.01.2019), Шуньшунь (05.01.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Кмк., временами полезно и на  эту тему ссылки постить:

"духовное" бегство

На Западе это уже можно сказать  пройденный этап и есть опыт как с этим работать , хотя тоже всё есть.

----------


## Alex

На колу мочало, начинай сначала.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2019), Шенпен (05.01.2019)

----------


## Фил

Ну а без надрыва что не бывает что ли???
Ну нет такой "необходимости", "потребности".
Это все равно что необходимость есть бутерброды с черной икрой.
У кого то может и психологические проблемы будут при отказе от черной икры. 
Но у него похоже проблемы с психикой и до отказа были!

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вопрос кмк., скорее, что это даст мирянину, кроме дополнительных проблем и озабоченности.
> (в том числе и проблем со здоровьем (как физическим так и психическим), эгоизмом, одиночеством,  .... )


Позвольте рассуждать о вкусе устриц тем кто их ел. Каких проблем и какой озабоченности? 

Сильна привязанность, слаба воля, жажда, неспокойный ум  "вот ты и бесишься"

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну а без надрыва что не бывает что ли???
> !


 Бывает.

Без "агрессии", отвержения, нервозности и без апатичности, безразличия, запутанности - бывает.

----------


## Доня

> Кмк., временами полезно и на  эту тему ссылки постить:
> 
> "духовное" бегство
> 
> На Западе это уже можно сказать  пройденный этап и есть опыт как с этим работать , хотя тоже всё есть.


Тут есть спорные моменты, с одной стороны есть травмы, которые создают проблемы впоследствии и затем можно уходить в «духовность», с другой— а есть ли счастливое детство без травм? Или это и есть особенность сансары, где невозможно такое счастливое детство? И кстати, насчет того, что раньше люди не испытывали отчужденность и одиночество - сомнительное утверждение. Кмк, это было со времен начала цивилизации и ничего не поменялось, потому и рабство как было так и осталось, просто обертка изменилась...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Тут есть спорные моменты, с одной стороны есть травмы, которые создают проблемы впоследствии и затем можно уходить в «духовность», с другой— а есть ли счастливое детство без травм? Или это и есть особенность сансары, где невозможно такое счастливое детство? И кстати, насчет того, что раньше люди не испытывали отчужденность и одиночество - сомнительное утверждение. Кмк, это было со времен начала цивилизации и ничего не поменялось, потому и рабство как было так и осталось, просто обертка изменилась...


Во многих культурах и сейчас этого практически нет.
Даже отшельники - социально приняты и социально вполне адаптированы.
Не говоря уже вообщем напр. о Бхикшу Сангхе.
В буддийских обществах очень сильны тёплые родственные взаимоотношения.

----------


## Доня

> Во многих культурах и сейчас этого практически нет.
> Даже отшельники - социально приняты и социально вполне адаптированы.
> Не говоря уже вообщем напр. о Бхикшу Сангхе.


Не поняла, чего нет?
Так там же как раз о буддистах речь шла, о том, что в своей практике многие убегают от психологических проблем..

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не поняла, чего нет?


это насчет того



> , что раньше люди не испытывали отчужденность и одиночество - сомнительное утверждение.

----------

Доня (05.01.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вообще наше западное общество очень сильно асоциально, очень слабые отношения даже между близкими людьми, очень и так все сильно замкнуты и отчуждены. При этом и более пофигиские и беззаботные по отношению как к себе так и к близким, менее обременённые понятиями и обязанностями.

Большинство наставлений Будды, особенно касательно привязанности, давались вообще совершенно другим в этом плане людям.
И это реально "вызов времени", перенести именно "срединный путь" в наше общество, чтоб это не превратилось в какуюто шизотерику и лишь усугубляющие проблемы крайности.

----------

Доня (05.01.2019), Росиник (05.01.2019)

----------


## Шварц

> Почему никто не предлагает перестать мыться, например, или перестать спать лёжа? Это ведь не по-буддистски, потакать желаниям. Вы и так потакаете своим желаниям. От того, что вы исключите одно из ваших нормальных природных желаний, вы не станете архатом или буддой. Отказаться сразу от всего — в том числе, от денег, от ужина, от красивой одежды и предметов обихода сверх минимально необходимых, став монахом — это по-буддийски. Но почему-то на форуме нет тем, где предлагают ограничить гардероб двумя рубашками или питаться один раз в день. Возможно, это от какой-то нездоровой зацикленности именно на сексе. И для того, чтобы избавиться от этой нездоровой зацикленности, действительно лучше найти себе сексуального партнёра и успокоиться. Секс — это обычная социальная активность, такая же как питание или послеобеденный сон. Да, у некоторых людей бывают отклонения и они становятся обжорами или патологическими лентяями, но большинство людей едят и отдыхают в меру. И точно так же можно спокойно заниматься сексом со своим партнёром и никакого особого вреда в этом нет.


Как же задолбали некоторые гуру из себя корчить, мудрецы недоделанные.
А уверены ли они, например, что их пропаганда для не-монахов верна, всем полезна и им самим в плюс выйдет? А если, например, кому-то эта жажда мешает, отнимает энергию (пример сексоголиков), является причиной страдания, он это явно видит и понимет, что ему будет правильно и актуально работать с этой жаждой? так не, он этим коллективно-признанным проповедям внимать должен? Ничего, что людей с верного для них пути сбить можете, раздувая свой форумный авторитет? ("картинка, опора эго" в упор не видится, не? ) Порой поражаешься, в какую (общественно-одобренную) хрень форумный буддизм выливается. 

Когда читаешь перлы про практику со сломанной ногой, или про мирян-неудачников, мля, вот чтоб понимали бы еще, умники детсадовские. Может поразмышлять, помедитировать стоит на такие вещи, как мудрость/тугость? 
Лавров вот снова вспоминается со своим мемом из двух слов.
Аминь.

ps.



> И точно так же можно спокойно заниматься сексом со своим партнёром и никакого особого вреда в этом нет.


Да, при ровной жизни скорее нет. Но только ситуации у всех настолько разные, что некоторым в страшном сне не приснится. И не надо всем "авторитетно" втюхивать свои понимания. и здесь в целом речь не про секс даже.

----------

Anthony (05.01.2019)

----------


## Хотсан

> в любом случае, осознанное воздержание от секса даже на один день - благо, так как является тренировкой в противодействии жажде.


А может ли секс быть элементом гармоничных отношений и сбалансированной жизни в социуме? Для мирян, как видится, разумно выстроенная жизнь в обществе - фундамент развития мудрости.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.01.2019)

----------


## Антарадхана

> А может ли секс быть элементом гармоничных отношений и сбалансированной жизни в социуме? Для мирян, как видится, разумно выстроенная жизнь в обществе - фундамент развития мудрости.


Секс - это привязанность, в буддизме именно так, а не иначе. Если мирянин не зациклен на сексе, относится к нему ровно и спокойно, и самое главное, не нарушает третье правило поведения, то наверное это можно назвать некой гармоничностью. Но буддизм не регламентирует жизнь мирян, как авраамические религии, в духе: заводите семью, плодитесь и размножайтесь, и т.п. Миряне сами должны решать, как им устраиваться в социуме и какую жизнь вести, важно, чтобы их деятельность не причиняла вред другим, это самое главное.

----------

Доня (05.01.2019), Хотсан (05.01.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

Мой обычный ответ на объявление чего-либо привязанностью всегда один: и что? Дыхание - тоже привязанность. Это не только хороший, но и достаточный пример для наблюдения страдания. Если Вам не сносит крышу от сексуального желания, Вы не совершаете поступки, которые сами же признаете неправильными - не нужно драматизировать вопросы сексуальных желаний. Тем более - не нужно придумывать себе и другим какие-то специальные правила, требования ожидания. В таких выдумках нет никакой пользы. 

Когда Вы сталкиваетесь с привязанностью - это способ распознавать страдание и жажду. Когда люди начинают загонять себя в ловушку нравственных и этических требований, это уже не имеет к учению Будды никакого отношения. Когда Вы уже видите природу страдания и его причину, Вам легче не поддаваться страсти, гневу и невежеству. Но ставить вперед прозрения имитацию - большая глупость.

Шила - это не доведение поведения до некоего выдуманного совершенства. Это простые правила, которым нужно следовать, когда еще нет знания страдания и его причины. Просто то, что складывается в правильный образ жизни. Не делать грубых глупостей, от которых уже есть умение воздерживаться. Развивать это умение необходимо бдительностью и невозмутимостью. 

Как это нелепо, когда люди изобретают себе преварительные условия, да еще и пытаются ограничить этими условиями всех окружающих, оправдывая свою нерешительность и сомнения. Только от нехватки веры люди снова и снова отказываются от простой практики, применимой в любой момент, в каждую секунду, изобретая некие сверхчеловеческие пути и результаты. Не то, чтоб  я имел что-то против. На здоровье. Но мне с  такими горе-буддистами - не по пути. И когда такие горе-буддисты начинают от окружающих требовать особенной, сверхчеловеческой нравственности - я всегда спрашиваю: зачем? Можно ковыряться в текстах и находить снова и снова для себя оправдания, почему ты еще не вправе начать повседневную совершенную практику. 

Великий путь не сложен для того, кто не проводит различий. Не нужно придумывать себе причин на тему "почему я еще не могу практиковать окончательный путь". Начинайте. Не обманывайте себя и других.

----------

Доня (05.01.2019), Монферран (05.01.2019), Росиник (05.01.2019), Хотсан (05.01.2019), Шуньшунь (05.01.2019)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Когда Вы сталкиваетесь с привязанностью - это способ распознавать страдание и жажду. Когда люди начинают загонять себя в ловушку нравственных и этических требований, это уже не имеет к учению Будды никакого отношения. Когда Вы уже видите природу страдания и его причину, Вам легче не поддаваться страсти, гневу и невежеству.


Но когда желание довольно сильное, распознать природу страдания и жажды очень трудно бывает так как если начнешь бороться с желанием, оно только сильнее становится, да и распознать природу страдания в таком случае трудно. Если желание/страсть захлестнет с головой, тоже ничего не даст. А вот как отрешенно за этим наблюдать и не вовлекаться....я понимаю, ответа на этот вопрос словами дать трудно, разве что одно и тоже повторять. 
   Вроде как понимаю, каков путь правильный, но такое ощущение, что его все время что-то закрывает)))

----------


## Won Soeng

Когда Вы охвачены желанием и не осознаете покоя, не направляетесь к покою, тогда Вы не можете распознать природу страдания и жажду - причину страдания. 
Поэтому не нужно ни потакать желаниям, ни бороться с ними. Нужно выбрать спокойное место, срокойное время и тренироваться направлять ум к покою, входить в покой и пребывать в покое. Разумеется начинаться учебу умом охваченным гневом, жадностью или заблуждением - не лучшая идея. Но зная, что гнев, жаднось и заблуждения возникают и прекращаются, разрастаются и угасают, можно выбрать подходящие момент, чтобы направиться к покою, погрузиться в покой, дать беспокойствам угаснуть. Дело не в том, насколько покой совершенен. Дело во вполне банальном количестве попыток, в регулярности этих самых попыток. И все.

----------

Доня (05.01.2019), Монферран (05.01.2019), Шуньшунь (05.01.2019)

----------


## Шварц

> Когда Вы охвачены желанием и не осознаете покоя, не направляетесь к покою, тогда Вы не можете распознать природу страдания и жажду - причину страдания.


Опять же сводите все к одному. Как то не замечал, чтобы на учениях ставили на этом акцент.
Вот ты уже давно прекрасно видишь малейшую неудовлетворенность, страдание, жажду (их вызывающую), возникновение, прекращение, можешь пребывать в благостной невозмутимости (долго или нет - это уже другой отдельный вопрос). 
И что? На примере, пусть будет, курения. Без того же усилия ничего не изменится. вот хоть засмотрись ты в возникновение. через 5-15-60 минут закуришь. ты просто не сможешь долго пребывать в этом наблюдении, тебя снова захватит. Особенно в обычной жизни, когда сыпятся какие-то запары/напряги.

----------


## Алексей Л

> И что?


Да ничего, ваш местный гуру авторитет Won Soeng не понимает ни пользы воздержания, нет у него и этого опыта, о чем с ним спорить, так только языком молоть про некий покой на самом деле являющийся самодовольным потоканием страстям, какой там покой? Иллюзия. Надо тибетским монахам сказать что они неправильно поняли буддизм. 
Любые привязанности он видит однобоко, ставя влечение и дыхание в один ряд, типа это тоже привязанность, не буду спорить может для Won Soeng это тоже стало привязанностью, но в буддизме ничего не сказано о воздержании от дыхания а вот про влечение совершенно однозначно, как можно так заблуждаться даже в простых вещах

----------


## Шварц

> Кмк., временами полезно и на  эту тему ссылки постить:
> 
> "духовное" бегство
> 
> На Западе это уже можно сказать  пройденный этап и есть опыт как с этим работать , хотя тоже всё есть.


Да все бы хорошо, только что это за статья? интервью западных психолога с психотерапевтом. 
Краеугольный вопрос совмещения относительной и абсолютной истин/реальностей остается как всегда открытым. Где ответы из достоверных источников? Кабы из сутт, от учителей был ответ, другое дело. Только нет их. Как и многих других.
А это чтиво всерьез воспринимать...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Кстати, насчет болота, именно с трясиной Будда и сравнивал чувственные удовольствия. Даже буддист мирянин, должен понимать, что чувственная жажда ведет к следующему существованию, и понимать, что воздержание - великое благо, даже если сам на это не способен.


Так чувственные удовольствия человек получает не только от секса, но и от вкусной еды, от красивых вещей, от путешествий по интересным местам, от занятий спортом — от всего. Многое из этого захватывает гораздо сильнее, чем секс, и люди впадают от этого в зависимость. И будда всё это тоже запрещал монахам. Поэтому зацикленность на воздержании именно от секса мне кажется контрпродуктивной. Да, это великое благо, принять восемь обетов, они как раз запрещают и развлечения, и ужин, и удобную постель, а не только секс. Но кроме того, мне кажется, монахи должны быть психически здоровы, и воздержание не должно вызывать мизогинию или делирий с питающимися лярвами.




> Как же задолбали некоторые гуру из себя корчить, мудрецы недоделанные.


Странно, что вам какие-то гуру мерещатся. Это форум, здесь люди обмениваются своим мнением на разные буддийские темы. Я не пытаюсь никого учить и не пытаюсь изображать из себя учителя или авторитетного специалиста. Я просто высказываюсь на тему того, что в моём представлении разумно. Если я говорю, что на мой взгляд, разумно поступать каким-то образом, я не предполагаю, что собеседник — это неадекват, который отключил критическое мышление, принял меня в качестве гуру и теперь будет делать, как я сказал. Я предполагаю, что это адекватный человек, который прочитает весь тред — про лярв, про то, что секс это нормально, и про то, что Будда призывал воздерживаться от чувственных удовольствий, проанализирует прочитанное и сформирует некую разумную позицию и руководство к действиям с учётом своих индивидуальных особенностей.
Что касается сексоголиков, я лет 10-15 назад страдал от чрезмерной привязанности к сексу, и вдобавок от отсутствия постоянного сексуального партнёра, поэтому я испробовал на себе как воздержание, так и отсутствие воздержания, и мой личный опыт (хотя я не настаиваю, что он единственно верный) показывает, что воздержание, на котором зацикливаешься, приводит только к ещё большей озабоченности и сильно снижает общую адекватность в общении с людьми (хотя до лярв с летунами у меня не доходило), а лучше всего справиться с этой привязанностью помогает возраст, как Алекс в начале темы написал.

----------

Anthony (05.01.2019), Neroli (05.01.2019), Владимир Николаевич (05.01.2019), Доня (05.01.2019)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Так чувственные удовольствия человек получает не только от секса, но и от вкусной еды, от красивых вещей, от путешествий по интересным местам, от занятий спортом — от всего. Многое из этого захватывает гораздо сильнее, чем секс, и люди впадают от этого в зависимость. И будда всё это тоже запрещал монахам. Поэтому зацикленность на воздержании именно от секса мне кажется контрпродуктивной. Да, это великое благо, принять восемь обетов, они как раз запрещают и развлечения, и ужин, и удобную постель, а не только секс.


Да, чувственные удовольствия - это не только секс. Но страстное желание к противоположному полу, Будда называл самым сильным видом чувственной жажды, превосходящим все остальные, вместе взятые. Это самая сильная приманка Мары, избавившись от которой, от других уже не так сложно избавиться.

----------

Udi (06.01.2019), Алексей Л (05.01.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> В чем бред, я пишу для тех кто спрашивал о противоядиях. Многие воздерживаются без всяких обетов, я воздерживаюсь потому (в том числе) что так сказал наш Гуру


А он в курсе про рептилоидов? Хотя.... может поэтому он и порекомендовал Вам не воспроизводить себя? Зачем миру еще один Мулдашев... или два, или три..
Поэтому, да! Вам лучше воздержаться от этого губительного для всей планеты занятия.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2019)

----------


## Алексей Л

> А он в курсе про рептилоидов? Хотя.... может поэтому он и порекомендовал Вам не воспроизводить себя? Зачем миру еще один Мулдашев... или два, или три..
> Поэтому, да! Вам лучше воздержаться от этого губительного для всей планеты занятия.


Спасибо за совет. 
Не слушайте меня, слушайте ваших мудрых форумских гуру

----------


## Anthony

> Спасибо за совет. 
> Не слушайте меня, слушайте ваших мудрых форумских гуру


А можно послушать Вашего гуру? Мож уму-разуму наберусь. Кто он вообще? Есть у него имя?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2019)

----------


## Хотсан

> Вот ты уже давно прекрасно видишь малейшую неудовлетворенность, страдание, жажду (их вызывающую), возникновение, прекращение, можешь пребывать в благостной невозмутимости (долго или нет - это уже другой отдельный вопрос). 
> И что? На примере, пусть будет, курения. Без того же усилия ничего не изменится. вот хоть засмотрись ты в возникновение. через 5-15-60 минут закуришь. ты просто не сможешь долго пребывать в этом наблюдении, тебя снова захватит. Особенно в обычной жизни, когда сыпятся какие-то запары/напряги.


Суть известного "Легкого способа бросить курить" - осознание возникновения и прекращения страдания, вызванного жаждой никотина. Без усилия.

----------

Доня (05.01.2019), ПавелПас (05.01.2019), Шварц (05.01.2019), Шуньшунь (05.01.2019)

----------


## Алексей Л

> А можно послушать Вашего гуру? Мож уму-разуму наберусь. Кто он вообще? Есть у него имя?


Слушайте своего, вы ни английского не знете ни из моей школы, чтобы встретится с ним нужно много работать над собой, то есть вам как сказать не светит

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А может ли секс быть элементом гармоничных отношений и сбалансированной жизни в социуме? Для мирян, как видится, разумно выстроенная жизнь в обществе - фундамент развития мудрости.


Пять правил упасака и даны именно для гармоничного сосуществования социума.
Даже многие правила Винайа это регуляторы отношений внутри Сангхи и отношения мирянского общества к Сангхе.
Но вот пять правил упасака это какраз для умелой искусной жизни в миру и гармонизации человеческого общества.

----------

Хотсан (05.01.2019)

----------


## Росиник

> Да, чувственные удовольствия - это не только секс. Но страстное желание к противоположному полу, Будда называл самым сильным видом чувственной жажды, превосходящим все остальные, вместе взятые. Это самая сильная приманка Мары, избавившись от которой, от других уже не так сложно избавиться.


Относительно.
Есть категория людей, мужчины и женщины, по разным причинам у которых секс на последнем месте, а то и вообще не занимает никакого места в их жизни. Но гораздо сильнее жажда к чувственным удовольствиям - например, к музыке, карьере и славе, накоплению богатства, к творчеству.
 В современном мире у некоторых  молодых людей гораздо сильнее  есть жажда - это интернет-серфинг. Им не нужен живой  человек, не нужен секс, у них другая замена этому. 
 Человек находит, куда потратить свою энергию. А  любить свою супругу, партнера, одаривать любовью, в том числе и при помощи секса  - это не грех.
Да, это сансара. Всё есть дукха.  Но мы пока в человеческом теле и используем это тело. 
Если секс - это грех, тогда и еда - это грех. 
Гаутама Будда отверг путь аскезы.   Одной аскезой не вырваться из сансары.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да все бы хорошо, только что это за статья? интервью западных психолога с психотерапевтом. 
> Краеугольный вопрос совмещения относительной и абсолютной истин/реальностей остается как всегда открытым. Где ответы из достоверных источников? Кабы из сутт, от учителей был ответ, другое дело. Только нет их. Как и многих других.
> А это чтиво всерьез воспринимать...


Интервью не просто западного психолога, но и опытного практикующего буддиста.

Вообще на западе, где уже можно сказать выросло четвёртое поколение буддистов, многие вопросы которые для нас актуальны, разрешились ещё в конце прошлого начале этого веков.

И если честно, то не знаю, что для Вас достоверный источник. Лично для меня - это и опыт практикующих буддистов  интегрировавших Дхарму в жизнь, получивших и получающих от Дхармы пользу. Оригинальные же древние тексты, ой как по разному можно прочесть и понять, извиняюсь но Вы  даже не представляете насколько по разному, насколько это герметичные системы где даже небольшое изменение в понимании одного из сотен слов даст совершенно другое прочтение всего остального и насколько понимание читаемого зависит от позиций читающего. 

Касаемо же наставлений современных Учителей по этим вопросам - то они есть, и их много, и это важные сущностные наставления. Просто зачастую читатели переводов древних текстов  и почитатели уже сложившихся около буддизма клише и догм  - их даже не воспринимают, в лучшем случае думая что это не важно и нечто несущественное и поверхностное совсем уж для "новичков", а то и вовсе считая что это не имеет отношения к Дхарме.

----------

Шварц (06.01.2019)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Гаутама Будда отверг путь аскезы.


Просто для точности: Будда отверг путь самоумервщления, а не любую аскезу вообще, но также он отверг и путь чувственных удовольствий. Он не занимался сексом, а также монахи, и те миряне, которые стремились к ниббане, тоже не занимались сексом, так как это серьезная преграда на Пути.




> «Монахи, не стоит следовать этим двум крайностям тому, кто, [покинув жизнь домохозяина], ушёл в жизнь бездомную. Каким двум?
> 
> 1) Стремлению к чувственному счастью чувственных удовольствий: низкому, вульгарному, мирскому, постыдному, не приносящему блага;
> 
> 2) Стремлению к самоумерщвлению: болезненному, постыдному, не приносящему блага;
> 
> Не склоняясь ни к одной из этих крайностей, Татхагата пробудился в срединный путь, который способствует видению, который способствует знанию, который ведёт к покою, к прямому знанию, к просветлению, к ниббане.
> 
> Сн 56.11 Дхаммачакка паваттана сутта

----------


## Росиник

Гуру много, много разных. 
Важно много факторов. Как был задан вопрос? В каком контексте? Если гуру говорит на другом языке, то может не так понят, или не правильно передан смысл переводчиком.
По поводу секса на одном из учений Еше Лодоя Ринпоче был конкретно задан вопрос, в том числе и для получивших посвящение в материнскую тантру. Ответ был именно про стадию дзогрим. Для повседневной жизни практикующих в потери семени никакого порицания нет, как и в телесной любви.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2019)

----------


## Росиник

> Просто для точности: Будда отверг путь самоумервщления, а не любую аскезу вообще, но также он отверг и путь чувственных удовольствий. Он не занимался сексом, а также монахи, и те миряне, которые стремились к ниббане, тоже не занимались сексом, так как это серьезная преграда на Пути.


С точки зрения Тхеравады всё мирское - преграда на пути. Ешь только для поддержания тела... ходи в рубище... 

"Стремлению к чувственному счастью чувственных удовольствий: низкому, вульгарному, мирскому, постыдному, не приносящему блага"
Секс - это не всегда низкое, вульгарное и постыдное. 
Я не говорю про всякие крайности  и прочие мании, отклонения... 
В  тантрических школах буддизма  секс вообще может быть одним из методов пути. А вот отвергать это,  огульно  называть  постыдным - это практически, с точки зрения тантры, падение.

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Любые привязанности он видит однобоко, ставя влечение и дыхание в один ряд, типа это тоже привязанность, не буду спорить может для Won Soeng это тоже стало привязанностью, но в буддизме ничего не сказано о воздержании от дыхания а вот про влечение совершенно однозначно, как можно так заблуждаться даже в простых вещах


Меньше бы "буддизм" слушали и прочие учения, а больше свое сердце. Будда достиг просветления не из буддизма, а из своего сердца. А про Вон Сонга зря так говорите. Он больше чем Вы понимает в том о чем идет речь. Просто надо не анализировать его слова, сверяя его по дороге со словами из сутр, а чувствовать.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Меньше бы "буддизм" слушали и прочие учения, а больше свое сердце. Будда достиг просветления не из буддизма, а из своего сердца. А про Вон Сонга зря так говорите. Он больше чем Вы понимает в том о чем идет речь. Просто надо не анализировать его слова, сверяя его по дороге со словами из сутр, а чувствовать.


Хорошо, учту

----------


## Абхиван

> По поводу секса на одном из учений Еше Лодоя Ринпоче был конкретно задан вопрос, в том числе и для получивших посвящение в материнскую тантру. Ответ был именно про стадию дзогрим. Для повседневной жизни практикующих в потери семени никакого порицания нет, как и в телесной любви.


Думаю, Ело Ринпоче, зная, что большинство его учеников так и не приступят к практике стадии дзогрим, сказал такое, чтобы сберечь психическое здоровье многих практиков, особенно, женатиков, и сохранить их семьи от распада.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Думаю, Ело Ринпоче, зная, что большинство его учеников так и не приступят к практике стадии дзогрим, сказал такое, чтобы сберечь психическое здоровье многих практиков, особенно, женатиков, и сохранить их семьи от распада.


Думаю, вы ошибаетесь. Сказать такое, чтобы сберечь психическое здоровье многих практиков и одновременно сломать практику немногим, кто к ней приступил? Не сомневаюсь, что среди учеников Ело Ринпоче есть миряне-практики дзогрима.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.01.2019)

----------


## Абхиван

> Думаю, вы ошибаетесь. Сказать такое, чтобы сберечь психическое здоровье многих практиков и одновременно сломать практику немногим, кто к ней приступил? Не сомневаюсь, что среди учеников Ело Ринпоче есть миряне-практики дзогрима.


В таком случае, это какие-то особые миряне-практики, имеющие один организм для " повседневной жизни ", а другой ( организм ) для практики материнских тантр.

----------


## Росиник

> В таком случае, это какие-то особые миряне-практики, имеющие один организм для " повседневной жизни ", а другой ( организм ) для практики материнских тантр.


   А вы считаете, что эта практика (да ещё если с опорой на карма-мудру) - это сугубо монашеская практика? ))
Дзогрим, то что теперь преподается, особенно после реформации Цонкапы,  именно в большей степени сориентирован на монашествующих. Отсюда и были требования. Мирян-практикующих просто не особо брали в расчёт.

----------


## Абхиван

> А вы считаете, что эта практика (да ещё если с опорой на карма-мудру) - это сугубо монашеская практика? ))
> Дзогрим, то что теперь преподается, особенно после реформации Цонкапы,  именно в большей степени сориентирован на монашествующих. Отсюда и были требования. Мирян-практикующих просто не особо брали в расчёт.


Независимо от того, как осуществляется практика дзогрима, с карма-мудрой или без нее, семя должно сохраняться.

----------

Алексей Л (06.01.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Независимо от того, как осуществляется практика дзогрима, с карма-мудрой или без нее, семя должно сохраняться.


Откуда тогда у практиков дзокрима - дети.

(п.с. без упоминания личностей, но напр. практически все кого знаю из западных людей (и у меня нет сомнения что они именно практики дзокрим( а среди них и наставники этих практик)) - семейные и имеют детей)
(п.с. п.с. и это не говоря даже о "царях" и "главах кланов" держателей Тантр в Индиях и Тибете)

----------

Росиник (06.01.2019)

----------


## Абхиван

> Откуда тогда у практиков дзокрима - дети.
> 
> (п.с. без упоминания личностей, но напр. практически все кого знаю из западных людей (и у меня нет сомнения что они именно практики дзокрим( а среди них и наставники этих практик)) - семейные и имеют детей)


Среди " восточных людей " ( практиков-мирян ) тоже есть те, кто имеет детей. Из этого факта не следует делать вывод, что они практикую дзогрим каким-то особым образом. Дети у них могли получиться или в результате ошибки в практике, или они намеренно так поступали, чтобы родить ребенка.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Среди " восточных людей " ( практиков-мирян ) тоже есть те, кто имеет детей. Из этого факта не следует делать вывод, что они практикую дзогрим каким-то особым образом. Дети у них могли получиться или в результате ошибки в практике, или они намеренно так поступали, чтобы родить ребенка.


Почему не следует ?
И вообще, что значит "особым образом" ? Особым образом какраз практикуют бхикшу, так как эти методы изначально не им давались.

----------

Росиник (06.01.2019)

----------


## Абхиван

> Почему не следует ?
> И вообще, что значит "особым образом" ? Особым образом какраз практикуют бхикшу, так как эти методы изначально не им давались.


То, что Вы здесь утверждаете, - это и есть какой-то особый, мифический способ практики тантры стадии завершения. Невозможно практиковать дзогрим, испуская наружу семя и теряя его.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> То, что Вы здесь утверждаете, - это и есть какой-то особый, мифический способ практики тантры стадии завершения. Невозможно, практиковать дзогрим, испуская наружу семя и теряя его.


Извиняюсь за столь личный вопрос:
Это полученное Вами наставление или собственное понимание обретённое посредство чтения ?

----------


## Абхиван

> Извиняюсь за столь личный вопрос:
> Это полученное Вами наставление или собственное понимание обретённое посредство чтения ?


Первое.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.01.2019)

----------


## Росиник

> Среди " восточных людей " ( практиков-мирян ) тоже есть те, кто имеет детей. Из этого факта не следует делать вывод, что они практикую дзогрим каким-то особым образом. Дети у них могли получиться или в результате ошибки в практике, или они намеренно так поступали, чтобы родить ребенка.


  Вы невнимательно читаете. Когда выполняют дзогрим, вводят прану в ЦК - то семя не теряют. Это считается ошибкой.  Будь то практики-монахи, или практики-миряне, если выполняют без партнера. 
 Но сексом занимаются не только ради дзогрима. Так же как и едят не только ради подношения цога. 
 Если происходит семяизвержение, но при этом ты в качестве обычного человека - то порицания в этом нет. Думаю, это хотел выразить Ело Ринпоче.
Странно вообще предъявлять для мирян требования предназначенные для монашествующих практиков, у которых и так полный целибат. Они не теряют семя в любом случае. Если только поневоле, неосознанно во сне. 

Откуда, например, у Дуджома Ринпоче были дети? Кстати, тоже все признаннные тулку. От духа святого зачала его супруга?) Или может быть в результате ошибки? Или Ринпоче нарушил обет материнской тантры? 
Так я вам отвечу - ничего Дуджом Ринпоче не нарушал.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.01.2019)

----------


## Абхиван

> Вы невнимательно читаете. Когда выполняют дзогрим, вводят прану в ЦК - то семя не теряют. Это считается ошибкой.  Будь то практики-монахи, или практики-миряне, если выполняют без партнера. 
>  Но сексом занимаются не только ради дзогрима. Так же как и едят не только ради подношения цога. 
>  Если происходит семяизвержение, но при этом ты в качестве обычного человека - то порицания в этом нет. Думаю, это хотел выразить Ело Ринпоче.
> Странно вообще предъявлять для мирян требования предназначенные для монашествующих практиков, у которых и так полный целибат. Они не теряют семя в любом случае. Если только поневоле, неосознанно во сне. 
> Откуда, например, у Дуджома Ринпоче были дети? От духа святого зачала его супруга?)


Это Вы невнимательно прочитали мое сообщение.
Нет двух разных видов практики дзогрима. Одного якобы с испусканием семени, предназначенного якобы для мирян, а другого без испускания, предназначенного якобы только для монахов. Семя сохраняют и те, и другие. Различие заключается только в том, что монахи избегают практики с реальной карма-мудрой.

" Если происходит семяизвержение, но при этом ты в качестве обычного человека - то порицания в этом нет." ( Ваше )

Что значит, быть " в качестве обычного человека "? Если практик потерял семя, то он становится обычным человеком, он перестает быть практиком тантры. То есть он совершил падение. Падение подлежит порицанию. В Гелуг, например, Калачакра тантра - это материнская тантра. В ней подлежит порицанию и считается падением даже непроизвольная потеря семени во сне ( во время поллюции ). Организм, потерявший семя, не может быть использован для практики дзогрима. У Вас же получается, что практик имеет два организма. Один используется для " повседневной жизни ", а другой - для ежедневной практики. Такое невозможно.
Про детей я уже писал, отвечая Владимиру Николаевичу.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> . В Гелуг, например, Калачакра тантра - это материнская тантра. .


Так ли это ?

----------


## Абхиван

> Так ли это ?


Да. Именно так.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да. Именно так.


А цикл Чакрасамвары в Гелук ?

----------


## Росиник

> А цикл Чакрасамвары в Гелук ?


материнская

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.01.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> материнская


А Калачакра в Гелук?

----------


## Абхиван

> А цикл Чакрасамвары в Гелук ?


Чакрасамвара тантра, по-моему, во всех школах - материнская тантра.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.01.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Чакрасамвара тантра, по-моему, во всех школах - материнская тантра.


По моему тож, но на всяк случай спросил.
Так как впервые слышу, что Калачакра это класс материнских Тантр (но я с подходом Гелук не очень в этом плане знаком).

----------


## Абхиван

> По моему тож, но на всяк случай спросил.
> Так как впервые слышу, что Калачакра это класс материнских Тантр (но я с подходом Гелук не очень в этом плане знаком).


В большинстве других школ она - недвойственная тантра.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.01.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В большинстве других школ она - недвойственная тантра.


Отсюда вопрос:
Какие именно циклы Тантр имел ввиду Еше Лодой Ринпоче давая то наставление практикам материнских Тантр ?

Вопрос не только Вам, но и уважаемому @*Росиник* и тем кто там присутствовал или знает о чём шла речь.

----------


## Udi

> Вы и так потакаете своим желаниям...  Секс — это обычная социальная активность, такая же как питание или послеобеденный сон.


По себе не судите. Важно различать потребность и желание. Первое объективно, и необходимо для поддержания жизни и здоровья индивида, а второе - субъективно и основано на жажде и страсти к чувственным удовольствиям. Так вот секс ради удовольствия не относиться к потребностям, как сон и еда. Хотя даже еда и сон сверх меры также не являются потребностями. Секс ради наслаждений основан на вожделении, и потакание ему ведет в неблагие уделы, к страданиям. Без секса прекрасно можно обходиться, и даже нужно, если человек действительно хочет освободиться от страданий. А если вам это не под силу, то хотя бы не вводите в заблуждение других.

----------

Алексей Л (06.01.2019)

----------


## Росиник

> Это Вы невнимательно прочитали мое сообщение.
> Нет двух разных видов практики дзогрима. Одного якобы с испусканием семени, предназначенного якобы для мирян, а другого без испускания, предназначенного якобы только для монахов. Семя сохраняют и те, и другие. Различие заключается только в том, что монахи избегают практики с реальной карма-мудрой.
> 
> " Если происходит семяизвержение, но при этом ты в качестве обычного человека - то порицания в этом нет." ( Ваше )
> 
> Что значит, быть " в качестве обычного человека "? Если практик потерял семя, то он становится обычным человеком, он перестает быть практиком тантры. То есть он совершил падение. Падение подлежит порицанию. В Гелуг, например, Калачакра тантра - это материнская тантра. В ней подлежит порицанию и считается падением даже непроизвольная потеря семени во сне ( во время поллюции ). Организм, потерявший семя, не может быть использован для практики дзогрима. У Вас же получается, что практик имеет два организма. Один используется для " повседневной жизни ", а другой - для ежедневной практики. Такое невозможно.
> Про детей я уже писал, отвечая Владимиру Николаевичу.


Ещё раз. Я же не говорю, что во время сессии выполнения практики, потеря семени - это гуд. Так же как это не гуд вообще для монашествующих.
То что предписано в Гелуг, нужно копать первоисточники, которые в свою очередь реформировал Чже Цонкапа именно под монашескую братию. 
Два организма -нет. Когда находишься в преображении  в йидама, что именно  происходит в сессии дзогрим,  то потеря семени, это нарушение. Но мало кто способен выполнять в наше время дзогрим с опорой на карма-мудру. Это редкость найти такую партнершу. А ввести прану в ЦК, как это происходит в туммо,  можно без соития, что и делают монашествующие практики.  Просто с опорой на карма-мудру это происходит более быстро, но и сложнее не потерять самообладание и управление своим энергетическим телом. 

В повседневной же жизни у мирян могут быть разные аспекты - секс с супругой, зачатие ребенка (как Вы себе представляете это без потери семени?)) - это не является преступлением для посвященных в материнскую тантру. Думаю, это хотел сказать Ело Ринпоче, отвечая на вопросы. 

Вообще современная  медицина признала, что так называемые даосские практики с техникой удержания семени очень опасны для здоровья. Если кто зациклен на этом моменте.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.01.2019)

----------


## Росиник

> Отсюда вопрос:
> Какие именно циклы Тантр имел ввиду Еше Лодой Ринпоче давая то наставление практикам материнских Тантр ?
> 
> Вопрос не только Вам, но и уважаемому @*Росиник* и тем кто там присутствовал или знает о чём шла речь.


Вообще-то у Ело Ринпоче последние годы основной практикой является практика Ваджрайогини (это из цикла материнской тантры Чакрасамвары), но ежедневно прочитывает   садханы основных йидамов - Ваджрабхайрава Экавира, Гухьясамаджа и йога трех чистот Чакрасамвары.

Вопрос был задан в прошлом году - после комментария на практику Ваджрайогини. Но вопрос был общий - в самом вопросе не было именно  акцентирования  на материнскую тантру, но перед этим было несколько дней назад именно посвящение в материнскую тантру - дженанг Ваджрайогини. Вопрос был  - как вообще быть в быту, в сексуальных отношениях, получившим эти посвящения,  и при этом не нарушать тантрических предписаний.  Ринпоче очень мудро ответил. Возможно у кого-нибудь имеется точная запись.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.01.2019)

----------


## Абхиван

> Ещё раз. Я же не говорю, что во время сессии выполнения практики, потеря семени - это гуд. Так же как это не гуд вообще для монашествующих.
> То что предписано в Гелуг, нужно копать первоисточники, которые в свою очередь реформировал Чже Цонкапа именно под монашескую братию. 
> Два организма -нет. Когда находишься в преображении  в йидама, что именно  происходит в сессии дзогрим,  то потеря семени, это нарушение. Но мало кто способен выполнять в наше время дзогрим с опорой на карма-мудру. Это редкость найти такую партнершу. А ввести прану в ЦК, как это происходит в туммо,  можно без соития, что и делают монашествующие практики.  Просто с опорой на карма-мудру это происходит более быстро, но и сложнее не потерять самообладание и управление своим энергетическим телом. 
> 
> В повседневной же жизни у мирян могут быть разные аспекты - секс с супругой, зачатие ребенка (как Вы себе представляете это без потери семени?)) - это не является преступлением для посвященных в материнскую тантру. Думаю, это хотел сказать Ело Ринпоче, отвечая на вопросы. 
> 
> Вообще современная  медицина признала, что так называемые даосские практики с техникой удержания семени очень опасны для здоровья. Если кто зациклен на этом моменте.


Причем здесь даосские практики? Мы ведем речь о ваджраяне.
Каким образом Вы делите жизнь практика на " повседневную " и не повседневную, мне не понятно. Если семя потеряно в период " повседневной жизни ", то и в период " сессий " выполнять дзогрим Вы не сможете. Сон же не является для Вас периодом " сессий ", однако, и во сне практикам Калачакратантры нельзя терять семя.

----------


## Абхиван

> Отсюда вопрос:
> Какие именно циклы Тантр имел ввиду Еше Лодой Ринпоче давая то наставление практикам материнских Тантр ?
> 
> Вопрос не только Вам, но и уважаемому @*Росиник* и тем кто там присутствовал или знает о чём шла речь.


Вопрос этот, конечно же, не мне адресован. Нужно знать весь контекст того обсуждения, чтобы окончательно разобраться и понять, о чем же вел речь Ело Ринпоче.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.01.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Каким образом Вы делите жизнь практика на " повседневную " и не повседневную, мне не понятно. .


Напр. во время затвора и во время жизни в социуме - это разные стили\уклады жизни.

----------


## Абхиван

> Напр. во время затвора и во время жизни в социуме - это разные стили жизни.


Вы хотите сказать, что практика дзогрима в затворе принципиально отличается от той же самой практики вне затвора?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы хотите сказать, что практика дзогрима в затворе принципиально отличается от той же самой практики вне затвора?


Немного не так.
Скорее я бы сказал, что для успехов практики дзокрим нужен затвор.
И не всё, что практикуется в затворе, практикуется в жизни в социуме.

----------


## Абхиван

> Немного не так.
> Скорее я бы сказал, что для успехов практики дзокрим нужен затвор.
> И не всё, что практикуется в затворе, практикуется в жизни в социуме.


Мы обсуждаем не общие вопросы, а конкретный вопрос о потере семени.

----------


## Росиник

> Каким образом Вы делите жизнь практика на " повседневную " и не повседневную, мне не понятно. Если семя потеряно в период " повседневной жизни ", то и в период " сессий " выполнять дзогрим Вы не сможете. Сон же не является для Вас периодом " сессий ", однако, и во сне практикам Калачакратантры нельзя терять семя.


я имею в виду поведение в быту. Например, как быть семейным парам, где например только один партнер является практикующим. Отвергать партнера, не есть благо, иди тогда в монахи - будет оправдание на то, что ты отверг женщину, что в свою очередь в материнской тантре является преступлением/падением. 
По поводу самай, предписаний - оставление образа ийдама -  так это тоже  является падением. Не знаю как в Калачакре-тантре. Надо перечитать Берзина.
Но думаю мало кто способен в течение суток находится полностью в образе йидама, да и ещё к тому же в женском образе,  поэтому 11 йог Ваджрайогини, или 10 йог Хеваджры - это тренировка, подготовка, освоение образа и поведения божества. Сразу никто не способен находиться в преображении, не говоря  уж о этапе дзогрима, введения праны в ЦК и медитации на ясном свете.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Мы обсуждаем не общие вопросы, а конкретный вопрос о потере семени.


Вот потеря семени в жизни в социуме не будет падением.
Скорее потеря Бодхичитты(в сутрическом смысле) и отказ принести радость партнёру изза боязни потери семени здесь - падение, как и предвзятое отношение к противоположному полу и страх семейных взаимоотношений.

----------


## Абхиван

> я имею в виду поведение в быту. Например, как быть семейным парам, где например только один партнер является практикующим. Отвергать партнера, не есть благо, иди тогда в монахи - будет оправдание на то, что ты отверг женщину, что в свою очередь в материнской тантре является преступлением/падением. 
> По поводу самай, предписаний - оставление образа ийдама -  так это тоже  является падением. Не знаю как в Калачакре-тантре. Надо перечитать Берзина.
> Но думаю мало кто способен в течение суток находится полностью в образе йидама, да и ещё к тому же в женском образе,  поэтому 11 йог Ваджрайогини, или 10 йог Хеваджры - это тренировка, подготовка, освоение образа и поведения божества. Сразу никто не способен находиться в преображении, не говоря  уж о этапе дзогрима, введения праны в ЦК и медитации на ясном свете.


То есть Вы хотите сказать, что плохим созерцателям разрешается жить обычной половой жизнью, а хорошим - нельзя?

" Например, как быть семейным парам, где например только один партнер является практикующим. Отвергать партнера, не есть благо, иди тогда в монахи - будет оправдание на то, что ты отверг женщину, что в свою очередь в материнской тантре является преступлением/падением. "

Вот именно таким практикам, я думаю, Ело Ринпоче и адресовал свои слова. Обобщать их и распространять на всех нельзя.

----------


## Абхиван

> Вот потеря семени в жизни в социуме не будет падением.
> Скорее потеря Бодхичитты(в сутрическом смысле) и отказ принести радость партнёру изза боязни потери семени тогда - падение, как и предвзятое отношение к противоположному полу и страх семейных взаимоотношений.


Допустим, что не будет. Но и практики дзогрима тогда точно тоже не будет. Будет практика не пойми чего.

----------


## Росиник

> Напр. во время затвора и во время жизни в социуме - это разные стили\уклады жизни.


Опять же напомню разделение на монашествующих и мирян.
А то  что теперь мы видим, в том числе на посвящениях - это перфоманс, определенный свод правил, символизм,  в частности благодаря реформированию Чже Цонкапы.  В реале изначально все эти посвящения происходили совсем не символически, а реально, реальными субстанциями, атрибутами и действиями. Иначе те же многочисленные монахи монастырей Гелуг никогда бы не смогли практиковать тантру.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> По себе не судите. Важно различать потребность и желание. Первое объективно, и необходимо для поддержания жизни и здоровья индивида, а второе - субъективно и основано на жажде и страсти к чувственным удовольствиям. Так вот секс ради удовольствия не относиться к потребностям, как сон и еда. Хотя даже еда и сон сверх меры также не являются потребностями. Секс ради наслаждений основан на вожделении, и потакание ему ведет в неблагие уделы, к страданиям. Без секса прекрасно можно обходиться, и даже нужно, если человек действительно хочет освободиться от страданий. А если вам это не под силу, то хотя бы не вводите в заблуждение других.


Трёхразовое питание и послеобеденный сон не необходимы для поддержания жизни и тоже запрещены монахам, поэтому я и привёл их в пример. Сексом не обязательно занимаются ради наслаждения, и он основан на вожделении не более, чем желание поужинать, когда вы проголодались, или прилечь на мягкую кровать, когда вы устали.

Если человек действительно хочет освободиться от страданий, недостаточно воздерживаться от секса, нужно воздерживаться от бесполезных действий вообще. Поэтому когда я говорю, что мирянам нет вреда от секса, я не ввожу никого в заблуждение. А вот вы, когда говорите, что от секса люди превращаются в животных, вводите. Не превращаются.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.01.2019), Росиник (06.01.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Допустим, что не будет. Но и практики дзогрима тогда точно тоже не будет. Будет практика не пойми чего.


Будет поддержание достигнутого в затворе. Причём не всеми теми средствами, что использовались в затворе.
(а вот возможен ли дзокрим без предварительного затвора, вот это тож вопрос)

----------


## Абхиван

> Будет поддержание достигнутого в затворе.
> (а вот возможен ли дзокрим без предварительного затвора, вот это тож вопрос)


Вы не поняли того, о чем я писал.

----------


## Абхиван

> Т Поэтому когда я говорю, что мирянам нет вреда от секса, я не ввожу никого в заблуждение.


Зачем же тогда монахи и практикующие миряне отказываются от того, что не причиняет им вреда, в смысле - не создает препятствий для пробуждения?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы не поняли того, о чем я писал.


Возможно. 


Так понимаю, Вы пишите, что не будет трансформаций начиная с вхождения энергий в ЦК - если терять семя.
Соглашусь лишь частично, так как для этого ещё и нужен затвор.

Но вот после затвора ( когда это осуществлено) или до затвора (покуда это не осуществлено), в жизни в социуме - в этом нет необходимости.
Вот о чём я.

----------


## Росиник

> То есть Вы хотите сказать, что плохим созерцателям разрешается жить обычной половой жизнью, а хорошим - нельзя?


И хорошим можно.) Если только не монашествующий. 
Хорошему созерцателю - даже, как бы сказать, легче. Он легче трансформирует своё обычное половое желание в путь, и для него это будет не что-то постыдное и грязное, а махасукха. Материнская Тантра ещё  называется - короткий путь к Великому Блаженству (Дэва Ченпо). Не всем  походит этот путь по кармическим соображениям, как и вообще практика  тантры не походит для неготовых к этому "сосудам". Есть и другие буддийские пути.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.01.2019)

----------


## Абхиван

> Возможно. 
> 
> 
> Так понимаю, Вы пишите, что не будет трансформаций начиная с вхождения энергий в ЦК - если терять семя.
> Соглашусь лишь частично, так как этого ещё и нужен затвор.
> 
> Но вот после затвора ( когда это осуществлено) или до затвора (покуда это не осуществлено), в жизни в социуме - в этом нет необходимости.
> Вот о чём я.


Потеря семени - это гарантированное " невхождение энергий в ЦК ", точнее, гарантированное неудержание их в ЦК.
А вот без затвора они вполне могут туда войти.

----------


## Абхиван

> И хорошим можно.) Если только не монашествующий. 
> Хорошему созерцателю - даже, как бы сказать, легче. Он легче трансформирует своё обычное половое желание в путь, и для него это будет не что-то постыдное и грязное, а махасукха. Материнская Тантра ещё  называется - короткий путь к Великому Блаженству (Дэва Ченпо). Не всем  походит этот путь по кармическим соображениям, как и вообще практика  тантры не походит для неготовых к этому "сосудам". Есть и другие буддийские пути.


Неправда. Практики тантры не используют блаженство обычного оргазма в качестве пути. Такой путь ведет в дурные уделы. Практики тантры порождают блаженство другим способом.

----------


## Росиник

> Неправда. Практики тантры не используют блаженство обычного оргазма в качестве пути. Такой путь ведет в дурные уделы. Практики тантры порождают блаженство другим способом.


Даже с опорой на карма-мудру не используют блаженство оргазма?)

Практика тантры - это трансформация всего и вся, всего обыденного и всех чувств.
 В том числе и так называемоего "нечистого" в чистое.

----------


## Абхиван

> Даже с опорой на карма-мудру не используют блаженство оргазма?)
> 
> Практика тантры - это трансформация всего и вся, всего обыденного и всех чувств.
>  В том числе и так называемоего "нечистого" в чистое.


При удержании и сохранении семени возникают другие оргазмические переживания. Их вполне можно использовать в качестве пути.
Мы углубились в ту тему, которая не может быть предметом публичного обсуждения.

----------


## Alex

Уважаемый Абхиван совершенно прав: при практике дзогрима со знаками *необходимо* удержание семени, что при практике с реальной кармамудрой, что при практике с созерцаемой джнянамудрой, что для мирян, что для монахов. Есть, впрочем, исключения, когда допускается эякуляция (их, например, перечисляет Дуджом Ринпоче, по-моему, в комментарии на Нгари Палчена, но я могу ошибаться), в том числе и для деторождения (нужно, впрочем, иметь в виду, что есть тонкости, зависящие от конкретной линии). При практике же кьерима, как правило, удержание семени не требуется (не скажу со стопроцентной уверенностью о сарма).

Однако есть нюансы  :Smilie: . Во-первых, "удержание семени" не равно "отказу от секса"; да, практики дзогрима с кармамудрой — это не "просто секс", но, тем не менее, он предполагает возбуждение, которое имеет вполне физиологическую природу (кто не верит — почитайте коренные тексты, там все очень подробно описано). Для мужчины секс без возбуждения вообще невозможен физически.

Во-вторых, у практика ваджраяны не может (ну ладно, скажем мягче: не должно) быть никакого "обычного" секса, так же как не бывает "обычной" еды, "обычной" речи и т.д. Заканчивая формальную садхану, мы мгновенно преображаемся в божество и двадцать четыре часа в сутки, семь дней в неделю, триста шестьдесят пять/шесть дней в году им являемся, взаимодействуя с окружающим миром (являющимся мандалой) именно как божество. Поэтому секс с не имеющим посвящения партнером является препятствием (я получал наставление, что он не разрушает самайю, но, тем не менее, создает помехи для успешной садханы и его следует по возможности избегать и очищать известными средствами).

В-третьих, мы забыли о прекрасных женщинах — у них, скажем так, несколько иная физиология (и "грубая", и "тонкая"); например, эякуляции у них (связанной с потерей тигле) вообще нет, а потому многие моменты самай и практики к ним вообще неприменимы. Я не считаю возможным вдаваться здесь в подробности, скажу лишь, что, например, потеря жизненной силы у женщин (в отличие от мужчин) вообще никак не завязана на секс.

Ну и, наконец, не будем забывать, что вообще не все буддисты являются последователями тайной мантры, а потому у них все вообще намного проще.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2019)

----------


## Росиник

> При удержании и сохранении семени возникают другие оргазмические переживания. Их вполне можно использовать в качестве пути.
> .


При выполнении дзогрим без опоры на партнера "оргазмические" переживания возникают несколько другим образом.  Поэтому удержать семя несколько легче, чем при выполнении практики с карма-мудрой. 
При обычном сексе удержание семени никто не требует, как никто не требует от вас в этот момент вводить прану в ЦК.)  К тому же удержание семяизвержения при обычном сексе - это вредно для предстательной железы.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2019)

----------


## Росиник

> Во-вторых, у практика ваджраяны не может (ну ладно, скажем мягче: не должно) быть никакого "обычного" секса, так же как не бывает "обычной" еды, "обычной" речи и т.д. Заканчивая формальную садхану, мы мгновенно преображаемся в божество и двадцать четыре часа в сутки, семь дней в неделю, триста шестьдесят пять/шесть дней в году им являемся, взаимодействуя с окружающим миром (являющимся мандалой) именно как божество.


Об этом я писал выше, приводя в пример 11 йог ВЙ или 10 йог Хеваджры. Как и вообще упомянул - что оставление образа ийдама, то есть отвлечение - уже является нарушением тантры.






> секс с не имеющим посвящения партнером является препятствием (я получал наставление, что он не разрушает самайю, но, тем не менее, создает помехи для успешной садханы и его следует по возможности избегать и очищать известными средствами).


Именно так можно понять и ответ Ело Ринпоче.

Есть не меньше сильных факторов, создающие препятствия к практике. 

Для меня моя супруга - богиня. Но она не имеет посвящения в тантру. Но я знаю, что она - богиня, дакини. 
А кто не согласен - идите лесом.)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2019)

----------


## Дяус

> При удержании и сохранении семени возникают другие оргазмические переживания. Их вполне можно использовать в качестве пути.


Не только возможно, а это единственный способ по методике даосизма. Из семени формируется энергия ци для нижнего дантяня. Которая специальными практиками в итоге поднимается в верхний дантянь для просветления и еще более специальными практиками для формирования бессмертного зародыша.

----------


## Alex

Далсизм тут вообще каким боком?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2019)

----------


## Дяус

Не знаете каким боком даосизм к буддизму?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не знаете каким боком даосизм к буддизму?


Никаким. В буддизме не занимаются формированием бессмертного зародыша.

----------


## Дяус

> Никаким. В буддизме не занимаются формированием бессмертного зародыша.


1) Дзэн-буддизм - сплав даосизма и махаяны.
2) Четкая аргументация от даосов зачем нужно то, что называется целибат - не в абстрактно-нравственных категориях, а сугубо прикладных.

----------


## Alex

Чушь какая.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.01.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2019)

----------


## Дяус

Почему?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> 1) Дзэн-буддизм - сплав даосизма и махаяны.
> 2) Четкая аргументация от даосов зачем нужно то, что называется целибат - не в абстрактно-нравственных категориях, а сугубо прикладных.


1) Нет. В чань-буддизме не используются никакие даосские практики и воззрение.
2) Прикладных в соответствии с целями даосизма, не имеющими никакого отношения к буддийской практике.

----------


## Дяус

> 1) Нет. В чань-буддизме не используются никакие даосские практики и воззрение.
> 2) Прикладных в соответствии с целями даосизма, не имеющими никакого отношения к буддийской практике.


Буддийские монахи говорят, что обездолены они;
Пусть ничего и нет у них, но Дао – их богатство.
Их нищета – в их одеянье обветшалом.
Но в их сознанье – россыпи сокровищ Дао.

_Поэзия просветления. Поэмы древних чаньских мастеров
Шэн-янь_

----------


## Алексей Л

> Буддийские монахи говорят, что обездолены они;
> Пусть ничего и нет у них, но Дао – их богатство.
> Их нищета – в их одеянье обветшалом.
> Но в их сознанье – россыпи сокровищ Дао.
> 
> _Поэзия просветления. Поэмы древних чаньских мастеров
> Шэн-янь_


Не обращайте внимание, 90% вам правду не скажут. Несколько лет назад я спросил есть ли в буддизме йога, знаете что ответили?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Буддийские монахи говорят, что обездолены они;
> Пусть ничего и нет у них, но Дао – их богатство.
> Их нищета – в их одеянье обветшалом.
> Но в их сознанье – россыпи сокровищ Дао.
> 
> _Поэзия просветления. Поэмы древних чаньских мастеров
> Шэн-янь_


Замените «дао» в этом плохом переводе на «путь», и получите обычное буддийское стихотворение.
Использование слова «дао» в буддийских текстах не означает использование соответствующего даосского понятия. Термин «дао» в разных значениях используют и конфуцианцы, и легисты, а в китайском переводе Библии этот термин означает христианский Логос.

----------

Alex (07.01.2019), Владимир Николаевич (07.01.2019), Росиник (07.01.2019), Шенпен (07.01.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А напр. монгольские христиане, библейского Бога называют - Бурхан.
Надо же както было переводить учения используя лексику местных языков  : )

(кстати: с Рождеством - Православных )

----------


## Дяус

> Замените «дао» в этом плохом переводе на «путь», и получите обычное буддийское стихотворение.
> Использование слова «дао» в буддийских текстах не означает использование соответствующего даосского понятия. Термин «дао» в разных значениях используют и конфуцианцы, и легисты, а в китайском переводе Библии этот термин означает христианский Логос.


В любой непонятной ситуации ссылайся на плохой перевод. Тем более, какие тогда сомнения что это актуально в совокупности для всех? 
Конечно же буддизм и даосизм в Китае стали неразрывными и шли рука об руку, взаимовыгодно обогащая друг-друга.

Но я ведь не об этом, а о сублимации. У кого-то сублимация - картины писать, у кого-то дрова колоть, (здесь нужно сказать - а при чем тут буддизм вобще?), а даосы умеют использовать сексуальную энергию наиболее продуктивно.

----------


## Росиник

> а даосы умеют использовать сексуальную энергию наиболее продуктивно.





> Не только возможно, а это единственный способ по методике даосизма. Из семени формируется энергия ци для нижнего дантяня. Которая специальными практиками в итоге поднимается в верхний дантянь для просветления и еще более специальными практиками для формирования бессмертного зародыша.


Книжки Мантека Чиа?)

 Сами пробовали?

----------

Alex (07.01.2019), Владимир Николаевич (07.01.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Сами пробовали?


Золотой вопрос. А то в основном восхваление и славословия - целибату, сублимации и прочему, .... со стороны.

Как в той истории о торговцах экзотическими благовониями.

----------


## Дяус

> Книжки Мантека Чиа?)
> 
>  Сами пробовали?


Ян Цзюньмин.
Многому предстоит научиться чтобы были существенные результаты.

----------


## Дяус

> Золотой вопрос. А то в основном восхваление и славословия - целибату, сублимации и прочему, .... со стороны.
> 
> Как в той истории о торговцах экзотическими благовониями.


Это вызывает у вас раздражение? Вы знаете, когда я продираюсь через длинные абзацы, состоящие из индийских и тибетских выражений, мне тоже не особо интересно. Такое впечатление что люди собираются покозырять знанием терминов.
Говорят можно помедитировать над этим в таких случаях. И вам и мне.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это вызывает у вас раздражение? Вы знаете, когда я продираюсь через длинные абзацы, состоящие из индийских и тибетских выражений, мне тоже не особо интересно. Такое впечатление что люди собираются покозырять знанием терминов.
> Говорят можно помедитировать над этим в таких случаях. И вам и мне.


Причём - раздражение ?
И причём козыряние ?

Просто есть люди которые зайдут на форум, начитаются рекомендаций "живущих прославлениями экзотических фруктов" и .... .
Разбалансировать легко: здоровье, отношения, психику.... , собрать назад - тяжело и даже если удастся, это оставит последствия в здоровье, отношениях, психике.... с которыми потом жить всю оставшуюся жизнь.

----------

Alex (07.01.2019), Росиник (07.01.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2019)

----------


## Дяус

> Причём - раздражение ?
> И причём козыряние ?
> 
> Просто есть люди которые зайдут на форум, начитаются рекомендаций "живущих прославлениями экзотических фруктов".... .
> Разбалансировать легко: здоровье, отношения, психику.... , собрать назад - тяжело и даже если удастся, это оставит последствия.


Что-то всё не при чем. С кем предварительно советоваться перед тем как опубликовать свое мнение? А то всё время всё не при чем.

Думаю кто чего начитается и сделает вам не уследить, можете не волноваться. Вон детишки про китов начитались в соцсетях и с крыши попрыгали. Надеюсь следующая фраза будет не "при чем тут соцсети?".

----------


## Alex

> Вы знаете, когда я продираюсь через длинные абзацы, состоящие из индийских и тибетских выражений...


А не надо продираться. Если вы являетесь последователем буддизма (никто не заставлял вроде?), придется учитывать, что основные дхармические тексты составлены не на европейских языках. Ну вот так получилось. И соответствующая терминология, образующая понятийный аппарат, иногда переведена точно и хорошо, иногда — совсем не, а иногда вообще проблематична для перевода.

В любой отрасли знания есть своя терминология, малопонятная не знакомым с этой отраслью.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.01.2019), Фил (07.01.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2019)

----------


## Дяус

> А не надо продираться. Если вы являетесь последователем буддизма (никто не заставлял вроде?), придется учитывать, что основные дхармические тексты составлены не на европейских языках. Ну вот так получилось. И соответствующая терминология, образующая понятийный аппарат, иногда переведена точно и хорошо, иногда — совсем не, а иногда вообще проблематична для перевода.
> 
> В любой отрасли знания есть своя терминология, малопонятная не знакомым с этой отраслью.


Есть определения непереводимые, но большинство вполне себе прекрасно переводятся. Почему бы не написать "поза лотоса", но нет, принципиально "падмасана".

----------


## Alex

И как теперь жить с этим?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Есть определения непереводимые, но большинство вполне себе прекрасно переводятся. Почему бы не написать "поза лотоса", но нет, принципиально "падмасана".


Хотя бы потому, что во многих случаях, это будет либо : стилизированное сидение(на котором сидят), лотосовое сидение или образное выражение: сидение на\в лотосе, и т.д.  из всего возможного поля значений "асана" (в котором "поза"  это уже переносное и далеко не основное) и вариантов употребления сложного слова "падмасана".

----------

Доня (07.01.2019)

----------


## Дяус

> Хотя бы потому, что во многих случаях, это будет либо : стилизированное сидение(на котором сидят) или образное выражение: сидение на\в лотосе, и т.д.,  из всего поля значений "асана" (в котором "поза"  это уже переносное и далеко не основное).


Любой и профи и непрофи поймет что такое "полный лотос".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Любой и профи и непрофи поймет что такое "полный лотос".


Боюсь Вы не поняли, а любой даже профи ещё лет 200 назад вообще не понял бы Вас.
Попробую ещё раз, используя Ваш пример.


Вот это  падмасана, в прямом смысле этого слова:



(п.с. и это ещё даже не касаясь символизма цветка "падма" в индо-буддийской культуре)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В любой непонятной ситуации ссылайся на плохой перевод. Тем более, какие тогда сомнения что это актуально в совокупности для всех? 
> Конечно же буддизм и даосизм в Китае стали неразрывными и шли рука об руку, взаимовыгодно обогащая друг-друга.
> 
> Но я ведь не об этом, а о сублимации. У кого-то сублимация - картины писать, у кого-то дрова колоть, (здесь нужно сказать - а при чем тут буддизм вобще?), а даосы умеют использовать сексуальную энергию наиболее продуктивно.


Не стали. Естественно, было определённое взаимодействие и влияние учений друг на друга, и естественно, были разные попытки представить Будду учеником Лао-цзы, или интерпретировать «Даодэцзин» с точки зрения буддизма, были и наоборот, конфликты и споры, но никакой неразрывности нет, и нельзя произвольно брать даосские идеи и как угодно смешивать их с буддийскими.

Сублимация — это вообще концепция из фрейдизма, которая не имеет отношения ни к буддизму, ни к даосизму.
В буддизме нет понятия «сексуальной энергии», а есть понятие праны, движение которой определённым образом используется в том числе в практике карма-мудры.
А у даосов есть идея «цзин» (если хотите, «сексуальной энергии»), которая порождает «ци». Даосские концепции энергии не «наиболее продуктивны», а отвечают даосским целям и задачам. У буддистов другие цели и задачи.
И ещё важно отметить, что в чань-буддизме нет никакой работы с энергиями, похожей на даосские практики, поэтому даже если бы китайский буддизм был неразрывно связан с даосизмом, даже тогда к тибетской тантре это всё не имело бы никакого отношения.

----------

Alex (07.01.2019), Владимир Николаевич (07.01.2019)

----------


## Udi

> Трёхразовое питание и послеобеденный сон не необходимы для поддержания жизни и тоже запрещены монахам, поэтому я и привёл их в пример. Сексом не обязательно занимаются ради наслаждения, и он основан на вожделении не более, чем желание поужинать, когда вы проголодались, или прилечь на мягкую кровать, когда вы устали.
> 
> Если человек действительно хочет освободиться от страданий, недостаточно воздерживаться от секса, нужно воздерживаться от бесполезных действий вообще. Поэтому когда я говорю, что мирянам нет вреда от секса, я не ввожу никого в заблуждение. А вот вы, когда говорите, что от секса люди превращаются в животных, вводите. Не превращаются.


Если человек проголодался или устал, то удовлетворение этих потребностей продиктовано самим организмом ради поддержания жизни и здоровья, поэтому это разумно и является необходимостью. Секс ради наслаждения продиктован не объективными потребностями организма, а исключительно жаждой чувственных телесных наслаждений, т.е. вожделения.

А для того, чтобы достичь благих плодов и в итоге избавиться от страданий, воздерживаться от секса действительно недостаточно, но, тем не менее, необходимо, ибо именно жажда и привязанность к чувственным наслаждениям является, согласно учению Будды, главной причиной страданий (хоть для мирян, хоть не для мирян). А ваши реплики идут в разрез с учением Будды, их вкратце можно свести к "нет изъяна в чувственных удовольствиях", а поэтому, если вам не жалко себя, то пожалейте хотя бы других и не несите невежество в массы.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если человек проголодался или устал, то удовлетворение этих потребностей продиктовано самим организмом ради поддержания жизни и здоровья, поэтому это разумно и является необходимостью. Секс ради наслаждения продиктован не объективными потребностями организма, а исключительно жаждой чувственных телесных наслаждений, т.е. вожделения.
> 
> А для того, чтобы достичь благих плодов и в итоге избавиться от страданий, воздерживаться от секса действительно недостаточно, но, тем не менее, необходимо, ибо именно жажда и привязанность к чувственным наслаждениям является, согласно учению Будды, главной причиной страданий (хоть для мирян, хоть не для мирян). А ваши реплики идут в разрез с учением Будды, их вкратце можно свести к "нет изъяна в чувственных удовольствиях", а поэтому, если вам не жалко себя, то пожалейте хотя бы других и не несите невежество в массы.


Человеку достаточно питаться один раз в день утром. Всё остальное питание не продиктовано объективной необходимостью, а продиктовано вожделением к еде. Желание спать на мягкой постели продиктовано вожделением к комфорту, если человеку объективно необходимо отдохнуть, он может прилечь на полу. Чувство голода и чувство сексуального желания возникают совершенно аналогичным образом, и оба являются препятствиями к достижению нирваны, именно поэтому архаты в конце жизни отказываются от еды.

Далее, секс может быть вызван объективной необходимостью поддерживать эмоциональное здоровье вашей семьи, потому что во время оргазма у человека выделяется окситоцин и он чувствует сильную любовь к своему партнёру. А поддержка эмоционального здоровья в семье может быть вызвана объективной необходимостью воспитания эмоционально здоровых детей, которые благодаря этому смогут вырасти психологически здоровыми и приносить пользу всем живым существам.

Понятно, что не у всех людей существует эта необходимость, и некоторые люди могут получать пользу от целибата. Но это тем не менее доказывает, что секс не обязательно служит исключительно эгоистичным целям, и потому всё, что тут выше было сказано про «скотскую любовь», «летунов» и «распущенных баб» — это неадекватная позиция, которая не соответствует Дхарме.

Мои же реплики не идут вразрез с учением Будды, потому что Будда не учил об обязательности воздержания для мирян, не учил раздору в семье, не учил воспитанию невротичных детей.

----------

Alex (07.01.2019), Владимир Николаевич (07.01.2019), Росиник (07.01.2019), Шуньшунь (08.01.2019)

----------


## Alex

Тут, знаете ли, многое зависит от конституции и темперамента человека. Я знаю одного (!) человека, который никогда не испытывал потребности в сексе и не страдал от этого (не важно, почему, но я доверяю его словам). Он никогда не был женат и никогда не был "в отношениях", при этом он совершенно адекватный в общении и без каких-либо серьезных психологических проблем.

А вот мне в возрасте 20–27 лет было нечеловечески трудно выдержать хотя бы два–три дня без секса, и все попытки как-то "сублимировать", "отвлечься" или, хуже того, "жестко воздерживаться" накрывались медным тазом с адским грохотом (я бы другое слово употребил, чем они накрывались, но меня тогда забанят, хотя оно лучше бы соответствовало ситуации). Сейчас же, когда я стар и немощен, я могу по нескольку лет воздерживаться без особого напряжения.

Это я к чему? К тому, что все люди разные, у всех разные способности, ситуации и, скажем так, "планка". Я лично очень рад тому, что кармически встретил учение тайной мантры, позволяющее использовать на пути абсолютно всё, что встречается, а не какую-то ограниченную область  :Smilie:

----------

Udi (07.01.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (07.01.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2019)

----------


## Udi

Ладно, с лжеучителями Дхаммы разобрались, теперь по теме. Могу дать следующие рекомендации. 

1. Соблюдайте гигиену ума. Охраняйте врата органов чувств. Не смотрите всякие гадости в интернет, по телевизору и журналах. Не общайтесь со знакомыми на пошлые темы. Поменьше контактируйте с девушками, не флиртуйте с ними, ходите, особенно летом, с опущенным взором.

2. Развивайте осознанность и бдительность. Учитесь отслеживать свои мысли и чувства, наблюдать за ними, но не бороться с ними. К примеру, в момент возникновения вожделения отметьте про себя: "Вот оно чувство. Такое то и такое то. Попробуйте описать его свойства. Отметьте про себя - это не Я, это не мое Я. При этом сосредотачиваясь на глубоком, ровном и спокойном дыхании". Тренируйте осознанность на дыхании.

3. Развивайте в себе восприятие непривлекательности. Подумайте, что то, что мы считаем в женщинах привлекательным, на самом деле лишь комки жира, обтянутые кожей. Как в одной их сутр, когда царь Бимбисара предложил ему свою дочь, первую и самую желанную красавице в царстве, Будда ответил, что его дочь лишь кожаный мешок с кровью, желчью и жиром.

4. Поменьше кушайте сладкое и жирное, особенно во второй половине дня. А также пищу, богатую холестерином.

----------

Alex (07.01.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (08.01.2019)

----------


## Росиник

> А вот мне в возрасте 20–27 лет было нечеловечески трудно выдержать хотя бы два–три дня без секса, и все попытки как-то "сублимировать", "отвлечься" или, хуже того, "жестко воздерживаться" накрывались медным тазом с адским грохотом (я бы другое слово употребил, чем они накрывались, но меня тогда забанят, хотя оно лучше бы соответствовало ситуации). Сейчас же, когда я стар и немощен, я могу по нескольку лет воздерживаться без особого напряжения.


Именно в молодости у человека есть возможность без последствий долгое время обходиться без секса. Хоть это и тяжелее. В позднем возрасте, из-за изменений гормонального фона, это не составляет труда. Как и не составляет труда отказаться от того, чего у тебя и так нет.  :Smilie: 

После 40, 45,50 (у всех по-разному) если долгое время не используется, то уже как бы и не надо... Это как у атлета - если не тренировать мышцы, то постепенно они увядают. После 50-60-ти мышцы вообще постепенно превращаются в тряпочки, если их не тренировать.  А если тренировать,  то есть очень крепкие  старики с развитой мускулатурой до глубокой старости. 

В природе, как известно,   что не используется, то засыпает и больше не просыпается как за ненадобностью. Эта реальная проблема у семейных мужчин в этом возрасте, которые по нескольку месяцев бывают оторваны от семьи -  на вахте в море, на полярных станциях и т.п. по возвращении домой. Восстановить эрекцию и половое влечение   без врачей и  без медикаментов, ГЗТ (гормонозаместительной терапии), уже становится очень проблематично.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.01.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Попробую ещё раз, используя Ваш пример.
> 
> Вот это  падмасана, в прямом смысле этого слова:
> 
> 
> 
> (п.с. и это ещё даже не касаясь символизма цветка "падма" в индо-буддийской культуре)


Такие манипуляции словами, даже ещё не касаясь символизма чего--то в чём-то : ), -- следствие подмены контекста.

Напомню азы: слово (термин, понятие) живёт только в контексте, становясь невнятным набором литер вне контекста.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Такие манипуляции словами, даже ещё не касаясь символизма чего--то в чём-то : ), -- следствие подмены контекста.
> 
> Напомню азы: слово (термин, понятие) живёт только в контексте, становясь невнятным набором литер вне контекста.


Это просто пример.

А вот напр. разные варианты перевода  _парйанкасана_ в известном Вам тексте, вот эт уже манипуляции ; )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это просто пример.


Да, такие манипуляции с подменой или размыванием контекста -- _хронический_ пример, присущий некоторым людям, претендующим на знание языков без умения переводить.




> А вот напр. разные переводы парйанкасана в известном Вам тексте, вот эт манипуляции ; )


Тривиально самозащитное "сам дурак" -- никогда не аргумент. И это тоже хронический пример с претензией на правоту...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Тривиально самозащитное "сам дурак" -- никогда не аргумент. И это тоже хронический пример с претензией на правоту...


Не, эт тож пример.
Уже пример того к чему может привести, мало того, что такое однобокое понимание "асана" как "поза", так ещё и изначально этому не присущее.
А сколько "англичан" потом колени портили, чтоб "как Будда"(риторичный вопрос).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не, эт тож пример.
> Уже пример того к чему может привести, мало того, что такое однобокое понимание "асана" как "поза", так ещё и изначально этому не присущее.
> А сколько "англичан" потом колени портили, чтоб "как Будда"(риторичный вопрос).


В йогическом (о чём и была речь) контексте _падма-асана_ означает "поза лотоса".
Иначе говоря, попытки размыть/подменить контекст -- подмена или забалтывание предмета обсуждения вплоть до введения риторических вопросов с претензией на знание уже не только языков, но и статистики.
Я закончил.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я закончил.


Сорадуюсь !

----------


## Won Soeng

Кто-то верит в прямой путь, а кто-то в окольный, кто-то считает, что путь не может быть простым, кто-то не верит, что путь может быть явным. Заблуждения бесконечны. Преодолеть их можно лишь все разом. Нет смысла их сравнивать. Но всегда будут те, кто будет сравнивать и выбирать, даже если они сто тысяч раз услышат истину

----------

Монферран (08.01.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Поменьше контактируйте с девушками, не флиртуйте с ними, ходите, особенно летом, с опущенным взором.


Кроме флирта, это нереалистичная рекомендация для современной жизни в городе. Гораздо лучше помогает випашьяна, то, что у вас во втором пункте. «Смотрю, смотрю. Вожделею, вожделею.» — и желания проходят.




> 3. Развивайте в себе восприятие непривлекательности. Подумайте, что то, что мы считаем в женщинах привлекательным, на самом деле лишь комки жира, обтянутые кожей.


А если вы не фанат дэт-метала и соответствующей эстетики, от вожделения, кстати, очень хорошо помогает (при наличии соответствующего опыта) вопоминание об опыте секса с человеком, который вас не любит.

----------

